# Chi di voi ha affrontato 'l'altro' o 'l'altra' ?



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


Assolutamente NO.
Quando è scoppiata la bomba, una delle prime cose che ho detto è stato : " Voglia parlare con questa persona".
Sinceramente cercavo dei riscontri,  delle conferme alle giustificazioni di mio marito. Ma ben presto ho cambiato idea, mi sono resa conto che mi sarei fatta solo del male da sola. Anzi, non ho voluto nemmeno sapere troppi particolari della storia, semplicemente l'ho fatto per proteggermi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


a me è capitato di essere stato affrontato dal tradito. E mi sono trovato in estremo imbarazzo.
Una mia cara amica (ne parlai in altro thred) invece fu proprio chiamata dall'amante del marito che le racconto ogni minimo dettaglio. Non si è affatto ripresa.


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


Perche uno dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (16 Dicembre 2014)

Anche io sono stata contattata da lei. Ci teneva molto a parlarmi, perchè le sembravo "tanto una brava persona e non mi meritavo il male che mi facevano". Ho speso 80 euro di telefono perchè ero all'estero e lei voleva parlarmi di persona. Le ho detto ok nel caos generale. Non ce l'avevo con lei, non sapevo cosa fare, chi ero etc. Tornata in Italia le ho detto che non me la sentivo, mi faceva stare male l'idea di vederla, provavo dolore fisico anche solo a pensare a lei. Ero davvero preoccupata di stare male. Quando mi è passata non aveva piu' senso parlarci, posto che purtroppo la vedo quasi quotidianamente, ma ci ignoriamo.


----------



## Solenero (16 Dicembre 2014)

Affrontata, ai tempi.
Risultato pessimo.
Lei voleva avere ragione. Lui era suo (perchè era la sua ex prima di me)
Ha insultato me (puttana) ha insultato lui, ma la vittima era lei.
Lei che ha avuto una relazione con lui per i 5 anni che lui ha passato con me.
E quando li ho scoperti, e lui ha tagliato con lei, mi si è rivoltata contro come una vipera, perchè IO mi ero permessa di leggere i suoi sms. Voleva denunciarmi per violazione della privacy.
Folle, pazza, totalmente fuori di testa.

E lui nel frattempo faceva la svizzera. 
Lui non voleva entrarci nelle beghe tra me e lei.
Cagasotto segaiolo.

Lei aveva ragione ad insultarlo.
Mi ha fatto sentire come se l'amante fossi io. Anzi, mi trattava come se io fossi l'amante, visto che lei c'era da prima.
Ah, e mi ha detto anche che casa mia non le piaceva, che era arredata male, che il divano era scomodo. Ma che avevo un cane carino.

E' ancora viva. Non so cosa mi abbia trattenuto dall'ucciderla. Forse perchè tutto questo è successo via telefono.


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Domanda.
Ma cosa ci si aspetta di sentirsi dire affrontando l altra o l altro?


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

L'ho chiamato al telefono, più e più volte, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di rispondermi (sapeva che ero io). Ho gettato la spugna, troppo codardo, ho ripiegato sulla moglie 
Comunque, a Tebe che chiede il perchè ci si debba concentrare sul "Lui" o "Lei", rispondo che a caldo è umano accanirsi, sia fisicamente che verbalmente su chi, nei tuoi pensieri, è stato l'arteficie e il complice del tradimento subito, la persona che ha profanato la vostra coppia, penso sia normalissimo. Con il tempo, (a me è successo così), si ridimensiona tutto, e "l'altro", nella scala dei valori, finisce all''ultimo posto, se non addirittura scompare.


P.S Comunque, io il suo numero ce l'ho ancora, mi piace vedere la faccia di cazzo che ha sul suo profilo Whatsapp


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> L'ho chiamato al telefono, più e più volte, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di rispondermi (sapeva che ero io). Ho gettato la spugna, troppo codardo, ho ripiegato sulla moglie
> Comunque, a Tebe che chiede il perchè ci si debba concentrare sul "Lui" o "Lei", rispondo che a caldo è umano accanirsi, sia fisicamente che verbalmente su chi, nei tuoi pensieri, è stato l'arteficie e il complice del tradimento subito, la persona che ha profanato la vostra coppia, penso sia normalissimo. Con il tempo, (a me è successo così), si ridimensiona tutto, e "l'altro", nella scala dei valori, finisce all''ultimo posto, se non addirittura scompare.
> 
> 
> P.S Comunque, io il suo numero ce l'ho ancora, mi piace vedere la faccia di cazzo che ha sul suo profilo Whatsapp


Homer ma così ti fai del male. Cosa deve ricordarti la sua faccia?


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Homer ma così ti fai del male. *Cosa deve ricordarti la sua faccia?*



Per non dimenticarmi mai che ha una faccia di cazzo


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Per non dimenticarmi mai che ha una faccia di cazzo


Cancellalo homer


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> L'ho chiamato al telefono, più e più volte, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di rispondermi (*sapeva che ero io). Ho gettato la spugna, troppo codardo*, ho ripiegato sulla moglie
> Comunque, a Tebe che chiede il perchè ci si debba concentrare sul "Lui" o "Lei", rispondo che a caldo è umano accanirsi, sia fisicamente che verbalmente su chi, nei tuoi pensieri, è stato l'arteficie e il complice del tradimento subito, la persona che ha profanato la vostra coppia, penso sia normalissimo. Con il tempo, (a me è successo così), si ridimensiona tutto, e "l'altro", nella scala dei valori, finisce all''ultimo posto, se non addirittura scompare.
> 
> 
> P.S Comunque, io il suo numero ce l'ho ancora, mi piace vedere la faccia di cazzo che ha sul suo profilo Whatsapp


sapendolo, neanche io avrei risposto. E che ti dico? "guarda che da che mondo è mondo, se trovi un portafogli colmo di danari, lo intaschi? (anche se è più nobile portarlo alla polizia). Ed io se incontro una che me la dà, me la prendo..." (perdona la crudezza..ti voglio bene assai, Homer).

Nel mio caso, ai tempi, ho sempre raccolto il portafogli - fedifraga. Senza farmi domande sul proprietario.
Certo, se poi scopro che è un poveraccio vittima di una stronza (che ne so: un malato trascurato, uno che si è indebitato per gli sfizi di lei, ecc.) poi lascio perdere. Ma perchè mi scade lei, non tanto per lui. Mi sottraggo allo scempio ecco.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...



Due volte. 

La prima per sbaglio lo incontrai al bar. lo sbattei al muro con due sonori ceffoni.

La seconda lo chiamai al telefono per dargli appuntamento su alcune domande che dovevo fargli. Non era previsto un rifiuto che non ci fu.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Bè*

Bè,mi sembra di averlo già raccontato....!Quando ho tradito dopo 5 anni di storia,entrai in crisi e lasciai la ragazza dell'epoca,continuammo a frequentarci per qualche mese,poi sono sparito,e lei non mi chiamò più.A quel punto decisi di capire come mai,e una domenica pomeriggio verso le 17 mi arrampicai su un albero "tattico",dove avevo campo visivo sull'ingresso di casa sua.Chiaramente nei pressi dell'albero c'era un mio amico con una macchina"comune",andare con la mia sarebbe stato un suicidio...!Dopo mezz'ora di attesa ecco arrivare un demente con un y 10 suona e lei scende...... a quel punto sceso repentinamente dall'albero inizia un inseguimento in piena regola finito al"pincio"dove continuo ad inseguirli a piedi....il mio amico a 5 metri.....!Faccio il giro largo e li prendo di faccia spuntando da dietro una giostrina....lei strilla  chiamando il mio nome....lui capisce e inizia a correre....ed io camminando veloce e ridendo"a pezzo de merda dove vai?""dai che scambiamo due parole"ti voglio conoscere....e quello da lontano""sei pericoloso......".Ed io"tanto ho preso la tua targa"che ti scappi?:rotfl::rotfl:la gente che guardava la scena....a quel punto tornando verso di lei gli dissi:ammazza che fenomeno che ti sei scelto....e me ne andai ridendo con il mio amico....:rotfl:!Dopo mesi lei mi ricercò...voleva u consiglio sulla macchina da cambiare,io risposi:vatti a far curare....:rotfl::rotfl:!Una paio di giorni dopo mi incontrò con la mia nuova fiamma...ci rimase malissimo.


----------



## free (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè,mi sembra di averlo già raccontato....!Quando ho tradito dopo 5 anni di storia,entrai in crisi e lasciai la ragazza dell'epoca,continuammo a frequentarci per qualche mese,poi sono sparito,e lei non mi chiamò più.A quel punto decisi di capire come mai,e una domenica pomeriggio verso le 17 mi arrampicai su un albero "tattico",dove avevo campo visivo sull'ingresso di casa sua.Chiaramente nei pressi dell'albero c'era un mio amico con una macchina"comune",andare con la mia sarebbe stato un suicidio...!Dopo mezz'ora di attesa ecco arrivare un demente con un y 10 suona e lei scende...... a quel punto sceso repentinamente dall'albero inizia un inseguimento in piena regola finito al"pincio"dove continuo ad inseguirli a piedi....il mio amico a 5 metri.....!Faccio il giro largo e li prendo di faccia spuntando da dietro una giostrina....lei strilla  chiamando il mio nome....lui capisce e inizia a correre....ed io camminando veloce e ridendo"a pezzo de merda dove vai?""dai che scambiamo due parole"ti voglio conoscere....e quello da lontano""sei pericoloso......".Ed io"tanto ho preso la tua targa"che ti scappi?:rotfl::rotfl:la gente che guardava la scena....a quel punto tornando verso di lei gli dissi:ammazza che fenomeno che ti sei scelto....e me ne andai ridendo con il mio amico....:rotfl:!Dopo mesi lei mi ricercò...voleva u consiglio sulla macchina da cambiare,io risposi:vatti a far curare....:rotfl::rotfl:!Una paio di giorni dopo mi incontrò con la mia nuova fiamma...ci rimase malissimo.



mi ricordo dell'albero


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> mi ricordo dell'albero


Sull'albero con gli occhiali da sole....un mito....!Che genio....


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

Oscuro ma se vi eravate lasciati perché hai fatto tutta quella sceneggiata?


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Ecco*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Oscuro ma se vi eravate lasciati perché hai fatto tutta quella sceneggiata?


Perchè lei negava di frequentare un altro.... E poi sceneggiata di cosa?avevo 24 anni....


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè lei negava di frequentare un altro.... E poi sceneggiata di cosa?avevo 24 anni....


Beh, appostamento su albero, inseguimento in auto etc.... Insomma.
Tu hai scritto che a un certo punto sei sparito dalla sua vita. Però le chiedevi se aveva un altro. 
Non eri proprio sparito allora.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè lei negava di frequentare un altro.... E poi sceneggiata di cosa?avevo 24 anni....


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Palladiano ha detto:


> Beh, appostamento su albero, inseguimento in auto etc.... Insomma.
> Tu hai scritto che a un certo punto sei sparito dalla sua vita. Però le chiedevi se aveva un altro.
> Non eri proprio sparito allora.


Perchè ero possessivo e un pò coglione.


----------



## stellina (16 Dicembre 2014)

Beh io vi batto tutti alla grandissima....sono stata contattata dall'amante del marito dell'amante di mio marito....davanti alle mie amiche.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Beh io vi batto tutti alla grandissima....sono stata contattata dall'amante del marito dell'amante di mio marito....davanti alle mie amiche.


ho dovuto disegnare uno schemino. Una evocazione spiritica, insomma...


----------



## stellina (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho dovuto disegnare uno schemino. Una evocazione spiritica, insomma...


Pensa quando lei si è  presentata a me....


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

comunque, che qualche malaparola del cornuto arrivi..beh, ci sta. In fondo, te la spassi con la sua Dulcinea.
Mazzate no, mai messe in conto. Un pò perchè sono grossino, e uno ci pensa un paio di volte. In generale, però, da un marito ricco un paio di cazzotti me li sarei fatti tirare, al costo di € 15.000 cadauno li reputo un affare....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Beh io vi batto tutti alla grandissima....sono stata contattata dall'amante del marito dell'amante di mio marito....davanti alle mie amiche.


 
"Ehi ciao Stellina. Conosci la proprietà transitiva? Ecco: in base a quella io e te non ci conosciamo ma abbiamo già scopato assieme."


----------



## stellina (16 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ehi ciao Stellina. Conosci la proprietà transitiva? Ecco: in base a quella io e te non ci conosciamo ma abbiamo già scopato assieme."


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Rimasi pietrificata....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> comunque, che qualche malaparola del cornuto arrivi..beh, ci sta. In fondo, te la spassi con la sua Dulcinea.
> Mazzate no, mai messe in conto. Un pò perchè sono grossino, e uno ci pensa un paio di volte. In generale, però, da un marito ricco un paio di cazzotti me li sarei fatti tirare, al costo di € 15.000 cadauno li reputo un affare....



Ti chiedo scusa se magari non recepisco il tuo umorismo: il cornuto tranquillo che dopo aver pagato ogni cazzotto dato dopo ti avrebbe dato il resto e senza sconti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Rimasi pietrificata....


Per dirti cosa?


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho dovuto disegnare uno schemino. Una evocazione spiritica, insomma...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche io ho fatto fatica a capire chi fosse la persona


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa se magari non recepisco il tuo umorismo: il cornuto tranquillo che dopo aver pagato ogni cazzotto dato dopo ti avrebbe dato il resto e senza sconti.


non ero affatto ironico, anzi serissimo.
Dici che sarebbe stato così ricco da voler ripetere l'esperienza?
Non lo so, non mi è mai capitato.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> comunque, che qualche malaparola del cornuto arrivi..beh, ci sta. In fondo, te la spassi con la sua Dulcinea.
> Mazzate no, mai messe in conto. Un pò perchè sono grossino, e uno ci pensa un paio di volte. In generale, però, da un marito ricco un paio di cazzotti me li sarei fatti tirare, al costo di € 15.000 cadauno li reputo un affare....


E caro vincent..non ti sei mai trovato in qualche rissa vero?e non ti sei mai trovato in mezzo a picchiatori da strada vero?allora ti dò una notizia:sei stato solo fortunato,gurda che essere più o meno grossi in alcuni casi non conta un cazzo.Essere grossi aiuta solo con i coglioni,ma se becchi la persona sbagliata anche se sei 2 metri per 120 kili finisci malissimo...fidati....


----------



## Lorella (16 Dicembre 2014)

Buonasera a tutti. Oggi è una giornata buona, mi state facendo ridere....e vi assicuro che non è poco!
Comunque, per restare in argomento, sì, io ho affrontato l'altra. Che peraltro conoscevo da un sacco di tempo. Sia chiaro, non con intenzioni violente, sono una persona molto tranquilla....avevo solo bisogno di chiarire, volevo capire.....
Tentativo miseramente fallito, addirittura lei ha avuto la gran faccia tosta di NEGARE! Ha iniziato a balbettare scuse inconsistenti, raccontando fandonie di ogni genere, ignara del fatto che mio marito aveva già vuotato il sacco. Tempo perso quindi. Almeno se non voleva parlarmi, avrebbe potuto rifiutare l'incontro e non farmi perdere tempo ad ascoltare cazzate. Però devo dire che in qualche modo il confronto è servito a me per vedere quella persona in tutti i suoi aspetti più negativi, nel senso che prima di incontrarla mi ero fatta dei film spettacolari su quanto potesse essere fantastica e seduttrice, mentre poi ho capito che tutto questo granchè non era. Quando poi lei ha scoperto che mio marito mi aveva raccontato la verità, è andata su tutte le furie, facendo scenate isteriche. E pensare che io volevo solo parlare! E comunque ora quando la incontro per strada, la saluto. Mi sembra stupido far finta di non conoscere una persona che in realtà conosco da quando eravamo ragazzi....o no?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa se magari non recepisco il tuo umorismo: il cornuto tranquillo che dopo aver pagato ogni cazzotto dato dopo ti avrebbe dato il resto e senza sconti.


E ripartirebbe un'altra denuncia.
Sai che guadagno per la famiglia
Io una sull'astrico per una cosa del genere la conosco. Un affarone


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E caro vincent..non ti sei mai trovato in qualche rissa vero?e non ti sei mai trovato in mezzo a picchiatori da strada vero?allora ti dò una notizia:sei stato solo fortunato,gurda che essere più o meno grossi in alcuni casi non conta un cazzo.Essere grossi aiuta solo con i coglioni,ma se becchi la persona sbagliata anche se sei 2 metri per 120 kili finisci malissimo...fidati....





farfalla ha detto:


> E ripartirebbe un'altra denuncia.
> Sai che guadagno per la famiglia
> Io una sull'astrico per una cosa del genere la conosco. Un affarone


Oscuro, sulle risse hai ragione: me ne sono sempre tenuto alla larga.
Qui si parla di tete-a-tete. E io mica ho detto che non le prenderei, ho detto solo che l'affare non è neanche per il bullo.
Come dice Farfalla: costano assai cari certi sfizi.

PS: è evidente che evitare di farsi la moglie/fidanzata del boss del quartiere, è la seconda regola dello scopatore seriale (la prima è non farsi beccare, notoriamente). Io mi sono sempre informato molto molto bene circa il coniuge di turno. "Quella è troia, è sposata con...". Passo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

_Io non l'avrei mai cercata se non fosse stata lei a mettersi di mezzo.

IN OGNI CASO  ho parlato con lei una sola volta dopo la  prima telefonata di 'avviso' lavori In corso!

NO, non vale mai la pena farlo e non saprai  mai la verita' dei fatti._


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oscuro, sulle risse hai ragione: me ne sono sempre tenuto alla larga.
> Qui si parla di tete-a-tete. E io mica ho detto che non le prenderei, ho detto solo che l'affare non è neanche per il bullo.
> Come dice Farfalla: costano assai cari certi sfizi.
> 
> PS: è evidente che evitare di farsi la moglie/fidanzata del boss del quartiere, è la seconda regola dello scopatore seriale (la prima è non farsi beccare, notoriamente). Io mi sono sempre informato molto molto bene circa il coniuge di turno. "Quella è troia, è sposata con...". Passo.


Non mi sono fatto capire.Vincè il criminale da strada,ha un tira pugni,una lama,una pistola,ne vale la pena?Ho visto con i miei occhi gente scendere dall'auto con un crick e sentirsi forte....,tranne il fatto che la persona dall'altra parte fosse un pugile e non si è per niente intimorito, lo ha atterrato fratturandogli la mascella....


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatto capire.Vincè il criminale da strada,ha un tira pugni,una lama,una pistola,ne vale la pena?Ho visto con i miei occhi gente scendere dall'auto con un crick e sentirsi forte....,tranne il fatto che la persona dall'altra parte fosse un pugile e non si è per niente intimorito, lo ha atterrato fratturandogli la mascella....


ti sei spiegato benissimo.
E l'ipotesi era nel mio "PS". Niente criminali da strada nè da salotto, ci vuole cautela. Ed infatti se su questo forum hanno tutti le mascelle a posto, qualcuno si è informato prima (come me), altri hanno avuto culo.
Si rispondeva al titolo del thred: avete mai affrontati - o forumisti - l'altro/a?

A me è capitato che fossi contattato. E ho detto che la cosa mi mise in imbarazzo. 
Io stesso penso che - a caldo, come ha detto Homer - andrei in escandescenze. Ma sarebbe una cazzata, e mi costerebbe caro assai. E secondo me dare al bull di turno la soddisfazione di averti sottratto donna e portafogli, è peggio. Poi...ciascuno facesse ciò che vuole, s'intende...Liberale come sono..


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ma poi io posso stare sposata a un uomo che usa la violenza contro un uomo  che ha scopato con me perchê anch'io lo volevo
Mah


----------



## stellina (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> E l'ipotesi era nel mio "PS". Niente criminali da strada nè da salotto, ci vuole cautela. Ed infatti se su questo forum hanno tutti le mascelle a posto, qualcuno si è informato prima (come me), altri hanno avuto culo.
> Si rispondeva al titolo del thred: avete mai affrontati - o forumisti - l'altro/a?
> 
> ...


Io rimasi pietrificata ma darle una capata solo x vedere se dentro c'era il vuoto:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo.
> E l'ipotesi era nel mio "PS". Niente criminali da strada nè da salotto, ci vuole cautela. Ed infatti se su questo forum hanno tutti le mascelle a posto, qualcuno si è informato prima (come me), altri hanno avuto culo.
> Si rispondeva al titolo del thred: avete mai affrontati - o forumisti - l'altro/a?
> 
> ...


Quoto 
I miei amici hanno venduto auto e speso i pochi soldi che avevano da parte per causa civile e penale. È ora sono destinati a vivere insieme prchè con due figli e i debiti non possono separarsi e ovviamente non si parlano più. Pensa che guadagno


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi io posso stare sposata a un uomo che usa la violenza contro un uomo  che ha scopato con me perchê anch'io lo volevo
> Mah


Hai la faccia come er culo però...!Tu sei amica di uno dei peggiori delinquenti italiani...non ti si può leggere, tu dai del tu ad uno al quale pacciani dava del voi....ma vergognati. Ma acora che ti fidi di Lecter?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai la faccia come er culo però...!Tu sei amica di uno dei peggiori delinquenti italiani...non ti si può leggere, tu dai del tu ad uno al quale pacciani dava del voi....ma vergognati. Ma acora che ti fidi di Lecter?


Ma non l'ho sposato


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi io posso stare sposata a un uomo che usa la violenza contro un uomo  che ha scopato con me perchê anch'io lo volevo
> Mah


:facepalm:ti voglio bene ... ma a volte ...



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> I miei amici hanno venduto auto e speso i pochi soldi che avevano da parte per causa civile e penale. È ora sono destinati a vivere insieme prchè con due figli e i debiti non possono separarsi e ovviamente non si parlano più. Pensa che guadagno


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


No perché mai ? Al limite si affronta se è l'altra/altro a venire a cercarti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> :facepalm:ti voglio bene ... ma a volte ...
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm:


A volte cosa?


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte cosa?


A volte ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2014)

Io al telefono
Una del primo marito e una del secondo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> A volte ...


Ok


----------



## zanna (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok


Ci siamo capiti


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


È venuta lei a parlarmi e a ribadire il suo amore per mio marito.Ridicola e senza senso.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai la faccia come er culo però...!Tu sei amica di uno dei peggiori delinquenti italiani...non ti si può leggere, tu dai del tu ad uno al quale pacciani dava del voi....ma vergognati. Ma acora che ti fidi di Lecter?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non l'ho sposato


solo perchè ti ho raccontato quello che facevo in quarta elementare?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi io posso stare sposata a un uomo che usa la violenza contro un uomo  che ha scopato con me perchê anch'io lo volevo
> Mah


:applauso::umile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :applauso::umile:


Mi sposi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> I miei amici hanno venduto auto e speso i pochi soldi che avevano da parte per causa civile e penale. È ora sono destinati a vivere insieme prchè con due figli e i debiti non possono separarsi e ovviamente non si parlano più. Pensa che guadagno


Classici guadaggni de Maria Cazzetta...


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Embè*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sposi?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sposi?


ehm perché liberarsi di president così precocemente ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


>





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ehm perché liberarsi di president così precocemente ?


Andate a giocare in un altro 3D grazie


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sposi?


Se sei bisessuale, sì. Se ti occupi di onoranze funebri, no.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andate a giocare in un altro 3D grazie


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei bisessuale, sì. Se ti occupi di onoranze funebri, no.


Mi piace l'idea di un rapporto a tre. Bisessuale proprio direi di no
Niente onoranze funebri
Invio curriculum?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei bisessuale, sì. Se ti occupi di onoranze funebri, no.


Perché ? Ti inibiscono i morti ?


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*President*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei bisessuale, sì. Se ti occupi di onoranze funebri, no.


Prima che sia tardi,volevo scriverti che mi sei simpatico e ho stima di te,anche con le nostre idee diverse.Addio.


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andate a giocare in un altro 3D grazie


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


>


Ahahaha
Ho le lacrime...


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2014)

Il 3d vedo che si sta facendo interessante


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahaha
> *Ho le lacrime...*



Le lacrime per le salassate che ti do.........torna a casa, presto.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima che sia tardi,volevo scriverti che mi sei simpatico e ho stima di te,anche con le nostre idee diverse.Addio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


Però tu sei una donna dovresti stare dalla mia parte.
Qui mi fanno terra bruciata intorno e tu resti a guardare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima che sia tardi,volevo scriverti che mi sei simpatico e ho stima di te,anche con le nostre idee diverse.Addio.


Dici che Rasputin/Lecter mi bannerà?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Le lacrime per le salassate che ti do.........torna a casa, presto.


Paura...


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima che sia tardi,volevo scriverti che mi sei simpatico e ho stima di te,anche con le nostre idee diverse.Addio.


Oscù, come puoi notare non sono io quello che non ha capito il discorso su "cautela" e "criminali da strada".


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Però tu sei una donna dovresti stare dalla mia parte.
> Qui mi fanno terra bruciata intorno e tu resti a guardare


Io sono dalla tua parte,ed è per questo che intervengo,e president farebe bene ad allontanarsi dal forum per un bel pò....e forse anche da casa sua.....


----------



## Divì (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Oggi è una giornata buona, mi state facendo ridere....e vi assicuro che non è poco!
> Comunque, per restare in argomento, sì, io ho affrontato l'altra. Che peraltro conoscevo da un sacco di tempo. Sia chiaro, non con intenzioni violente, sono una persona molto tranquilla....avevo solo bisogno di chiarire, volevo capire.....
> Tentativo miseramente fallito, addirittura lei ha avuto la gran faccia tosta di NEGARE! Ha iniziato a balbettare scuse inconsistenti, raccontando fandonie di ogni genere, ignara del fatto che mio marito aveva già vuotato il sacco. Tempo perso quindi. Almeno se non voleva parlarmi, avrebbe potuto rifiutare l'incontro e non farmi perdere tempo ad ascoltare cazzate. Però devo dire che in qualche modo il confronto è servito a me per vedere quella persona in tutti i suoi aspetti più negativi, nel senso che prima di incontrarla mi ero fatta dei film spettacolari su quanto potesse essere fantastica e seduttrice, mentre poi ho capito che tutto questo granchè non era. Quando poi lei ha scoperto che mio marito mi aveva raccontato la verità, è andata su tutte le furie, facendo scenate isteriche. E pensare che io volevo solo parlare! E comunque ora quando la incontro per strada, la saluto. Mi sembra stupido far finta di non conoscere una persona che in realtà conosco da quando eravamo ragazzi....o no?


Io non ci ho parlato. 
Avrei potuto ma non l'ho fatto. Sarebbe stato darle troppa importanza.

Però quando mio marito l'ha informata (per iscritto) che era finalmente libero e mi aveva raccontato tutto e che io avevo ironizzato su di lei e la loro grande storia d'ammore (con in mano molto materiale, scritti, foto e video ....) della serie "credevo molto meglio", lei si è incazzata da bestia e ha provato a tempestarlo di telefonate, cui lui non ha risposto.

Chissà perché? che si aspettava? Non ho mica detto parolacce .....


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Oscù, come puoi notare non sono io quello che non ha capito il discorso su "cautela" e "criminali da strada".


Sei uno sveglio.Non avevo dubbi,ma qui non parliamo di uno normale,questo a 5 anni era iscritto alla P2...a 6 anni prendeva il gelato con Cuccia e Sindona,a 7 anni giocava a nascondino con andreotti,e faceva le vacanze a Mercatale,e faceva le merende con il katanga e lotti....


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei uno sveglio.Non avevo dubbi,ma qui non parliamo di uno normale,questo a 5 anni era iscritto alla P2...a 6 anni prendeva il gelato con Cuccia e Sindona,a 7 anni giocava a nascondino con andreotti,e faceva le vacanze a Mercatale,e faceva le merende con il katanga e lotti....


A 9 anni diede un morso ad Andrej Chikatilo, che voleva abbordarlo...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però tu sei una donna dovresti stare dalla mia parte.
> Qui mi fanno terra bruciata intorno e tu resti a guardare


ma no che terrà bruciata, a me sembra più incazzato homer anche se non ho compreso perché  Comunque ammiro la tua libertà a prescindere


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> L'ho chiamato al telefono, più e più volte, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di rispondermi (sapeva che ero io). Ho gettato la spugna, troppo codardo, ho ripiegato sulla moglie
> Comunque, a Tebe che chiede il perchè ci si debba concentrare sul "Lui" o "Lei", rispondo che a caldo è umano accanirsi, sia fisicamente che verbalmente su chi, nei tuoi pensieri, è stato l'arteficie e il complice del tradimento subito, la persona che ha profanato la vostra coppia, penso sia normalissimo. Con il tempo, (a me è successo così), si ridimensiona tutto, e "l'altro", nella scala dei valori, finisce all''ultimo posto, se non addirittura scompare.
> 
> 
> P.S Comunque, io il suo numero ce l'ho ancora, mi piace vedere la faccia di cazzo che ha sul suo profilo Whatsapp


OK. Sempre per la solita storia della circonvenzione di incapace.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perche uno dovrebbe farlo?





Tebe ha detto:


> Domanda.
> Ma cosa ci si aspetta di sentirsi dire affrontando l altra o l altro?



Ciao

per quanto riguarda la loro storia, sicuramente no. Non saprei cosa avrebbe dovuto giovare. 
Ma leggendo le mail ... il suo piano di divenire madre di mia figlia ... oh, scusa, il leone si sveglia. 
Ma quando l'ho sentita urlare come una matta ... non ne ho voluto sapere più nulla ... proprio zero. 
Me la sono presa solo ed esclusivamente con lui. Punto, che non perdonerò mai ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Oggi è una giornata buona, mi state facendo ridere....e vi assicuro che non è poco!
> Comunque, per restare in argomento, sì, io ho affrontato l'altra. Che peraltro conoscevo da un sacco di tempo. Sia chiaro, non con intenzioni violente, sono una persona molto tranquilla....avevo solo bisogno di chiarire, volevo capire.....
> Tentativo miseramente fallito, addirittura lei ha avuto la gran faccia tosta di NEGARE! Ha iniziato a balbettare scuse inconsistenti, raccontando fandonie di ogni genere, ignara del fatto che mio marito aveva già vuotato il sacco. Tempo perso quindi. Almeno se non voleva parlarmi, avrebbe potuto rifiutare l'incontro e non farmi perdere tempo ad ascoltare cazzate. Però devo dire che in qualche modo il confronto è servito a me per vedere quella persona in tutti i suoi aspetti più negativi, nel senso che prima di incontrarla mi ero fatta dei film spettacolari su quanto potesse essere fantastica e seduttrice, mentre poi ho capito che tutto questo granchè non era. Quando poi lei ha scoperto che mio marito mi aveva raccontato la verità, è andata su tutte le furie, facendo scenate isteriche. E pensare che io volevo solo parlare! E comunque ora quando la incontro per strada, la saluto. Mi sembra stupido far finta di non conoscere una persona che in realtà conosco da quando eravamo ragazzi....o no?


Visto che il thread l'ho aperto io - e non immaginavo, ma speravo, che  avesse un buon successo - cerco di dire la mia a quasi tutti.
Allora, anche a me - al telefono - ha negato. 
E cos'altro doveva fare ?
Lo chiamai quando la cosa non era ancora chiarissima, e un margine di dubbio ci poteva stare, ovviamente negò tutto, il problema è che mi disse ESATTAMENTE quello che la mia compagna mi aveva detto per giustificarsi la sera prima. Sembrava leggesse un testo scritto, e solo dopo un pò ho saputo che si erano sentiti per telefono poco prima che lui mi chiamasse.
Quindi, è ovvio che negasse tutto per salvarsi il culo.
Non ha invece avuto lo stesso fegato quando gli ho scritto un messaggio su facebook (non ha neanche risposto), nè quando gli ho citofonato all'una di notte invitandolo a scendere...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché mai ? Al limite si affronta se è l'altra/altro a venire a cercarti


Banalmente, per rompergli il culo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quanto riguarda la loro storia, sicuramente no. Non saprei cosa avrebbe dovuto giovare.
> Ma leggendo le mail ... il suo piano di divenire madre di mia figlia ... oh, scusa, il leone si sveglia.
> ...


E fai pure bene a non perdonare.
Però, una cosa cosi grave come diventare madre di tua figlia...è lui che le ha dato questa forza 
E lui deve essere evirato.
Credo.
Lei va messa nel girone delle pazze.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Affrontata, ai tempi.
> Risultato pessimo.
> Lei voleva avere ragione. Lui era suo (perchè era la sua ex prima di me)
> Ha insultato me (puttana) ha insultato lui, ma la vittima era lei.
> ...


Fortunata, la 'signora'...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Due volte.
> 
> La prima per sbaglio lo incontrai al bar. lo sbattei al muro con due sonori ceffoni.
> 
> La seconda lo chiamai al telefono per dargli appuntamento su alcune domande che dovevo fargli. Non era previsto un rifiuto che non ci fu.


Ultimo sei il Primo.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> comunque, che qualche malaparola del cornuto arrivi..beh, ci sta. In fondo, te la spassi con la sua Dulcinea.
> Mazzate no, mai messe in conto. Un pò perchè sono grossino, e uno ci pensa un paio di volte. In generale, però, da un marito ricco un paio di cazzotti me li sarei fatti tirare, al costo di € 15.000 cadauno li reputo un affare....


Vincent mi stai simpatico ma vedi...quando l'ho fatto io (ero sposato ed avevo una relazione con quella che è ora la mia attuale compagna e che, all'epoca, era anch'ella sposata) un caro amico mi disse che due ceffoni ci stavano tutti, e che un uomo, se è tale, prende e porta a casa. Denunciare un cornuto per lesioni ti manda direttamente all'inferno (e fa di te un quaqquaraquà)...poi, per quanto riguarda il risarcimento, ti assicuro che 15.000 € possono essere NIENTE di fronte alla soddisfazione di accoppare lo stronzo...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent mi stai simpatico ma vedi...quando l'ho fatto io (ero sposato ed avevo una relazione con quella che è ora la mia attuale compagna e che, all'epoca, era anch'ella sposata) un caro amico mi disse che due ceffoni ci stavano tutti, e che un uomo, se è tale, prende e porta a casa. Denunciare un cornuto per lesioni ti manda direttamente all'inferno (e fa di te un quaqquaraquà)...poi, per quanto riguarda il risarcimento, ti assicuro che 15.000 € possono essere NIENTE di fronte alla soddisfazione di accoppare lo stronzo...


Quindi gli stessi pugni li dai anche alla tua compagna?
Se hai i soldi si
Se i 15000 euro ti servono per vivere poi dai da mangiare ai tuoi figli con la tua soddisfazione


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi gli stessi pugni li dai anche alla tua compagna?
> Se hai i soldi si
> Se i 15000 euro ti servono per vivere poi dai da mangiare ai tuoi figli con la tua soddisfazione


Il mio era un discorso leggermente paradossale.
Ma se sei incazzato nero e te lo trovi davanti in una strada buia e deserta non pensi ai 15.000 €...:facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso leggermente paradossale.
> Ma se sei incazzato nero e te lo trovi davanti in una strada buia e deserta non pensi ai 15.000 €...:facepalm:


Ok per lo stesso motivo quando sei incazzato nero meni lei?
Anche la mia amica non ha pensato ai 15000 infatti ne ha versati molti di più rovinando la sua famiglia e dovendo tenersi suo marito.
La prossima volta secondo me ci pensa


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok per lo stesso motivo quando sei incazzato nero meni lei?
> Anche la mia amica non ha pensato ai 15000 infatti ne ha versati molti di più rovinando la sua famiglia e dovendo tenersi suo marito.
> La prossima volta secondo me ci pensa


Purtroppo a seguito della 'scoperta' ci sono stati episodi di violenza, ne ho già parlato e se n'è già discusso.
Cosa ha fatto esattamente la tua amica ?


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent mi stai simpatico ma vedi...quando l'ho fatto io (ero sposato ed avevo una relazione con quella che è ora la mia attuale compagna e che, all'epoca, era anch'ella sposata) un caro amico mi disse che due ceffoni ci stavano tutti, e che un uomo, se è tale, prende e porta a casa. Denunciare un cornuto per lesioni ti manda direttamente all'inferno (e fa di te un quaqquaraquà)...poi, per quanto riguarda il risarcimento, ti assicuro che 15.000 € possono essere NIENTE di fronte alla soddisfazione di accoppare lo stronzo...


:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2014)

Mizzica quanto testosterone.
E quanti disagiati\e che si fanno intortare.
Un mondo di cranio.
Chi l avrebbe mai detti...

FArfie proteggimi tu da tutti sto picchiatori


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica quanto testosterone.
> E quanti disagiati\e che si fanno intortare.
> Un mondo di cranio.
> Chi l avrebbe mai detti...
> ...


Mah, è semplicemente quello che può succedere.
Può succedere che te la risolvi, velocemente e felicemente, in casa ;
può succedere che non risolvi e mandi il traditore a quel paese ;
può succedere che incontri l'altra/o per strada e avanti come se nulla fosse mai accaduto ;
e può succedere che qualcuno venga a chiederti conto in modo non esattamente oxfordiano...ma se sei dalla parte del torto lo DEVI mettere in conto...
Io ho 'risolto' sputtanandolo con la moglie. Sicuramente più efficace che un paio di ceffoni.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, è semplicemente quello che può succedere.
> Può succedere che te la risolvi, velocemente e felicemente, in casa ;
> può succedere che non risolvi e mandi il traditore a quel paese ;
> può succedere che incontri l'altra/o per strada e avanti come se nulla fosse mai accaduto ;
> ...



Ciao

più che altro, hai punito una persona che non c'entra nulla ... la moglie ... ignara ... 
a che pro?


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, hai punito una persona che non c'entra nulla ... la moglie ... ignara ...
> a che pro?
> ...


A che pro ?
Per punire lui.
Lui che era un buon conoscente, non uno sconosciuto.
Lui che mi incontra una settimana prima della 'scoperta' definitiva (ma quando avevo già ricevuto la lettera anonima) e mi vuole offrire un caffè.
Lui che mi chiama al telefono e mi tiene un quarto d'ora per convincermi che non è successo nulla.
Sinceramente sarebbe stato per me insopportabile vivere in casa mia una situazione pesantissima sapendo che l'altro stava bello comodo comodo a casa sua...


----------



## Dalida (16 Dicembre 2014)

jim, tra uno schiaffo e l'altro, hai poi detto a tua moglie che l'hai tradita anche tu con una tizia così bella che non si poteva resistere, che occasionalmente incontri ancora, che forse ti ha mandato lei la lettera anonima che ti informava della relazione di tua moglie?
come va la tua terapia?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Purtroppo a seguito della 'scoperta' ci sono stati episodi di violenza, ne ho già parlato e se n'è già discusso.
> Cosa ha fatto esattamente la tua amica ?


Scusa non ricordavo la tua storia.
La mia amica ha pubblicato il cellulare dell'amante in un sito di incontri mettendo un messaggio inequivocabile. La tipa è avvocaro. Sono risaliti al computer da cui è partito il tutto e l'ha denunciata civilmente e penalmente. Danni morali e tutto il resto. La tipa Non ha mai voluto patteggiare aveva disponibilitá economiche per proseguire la causa all'infinito. La mia amica ha perso entrambe le cause e ha pagato migliaia di euro


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica quanto testosterone.
> E quanti disagiati\e che si fanno intortare.
> Un mondo di cranio.
> Chi l avrebbe mai detti...
> ...


Trabquilla ti guardo le spalle


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, tra uno schiaffo e l'altro, hai poi detto a tua moglie che l'hai tradita anche tu con una tizia così bella che non si poteva resistere, che occasionalmente incontri ancora, che forse ti ha mandato lei la lettera anonima che ti informava della relazione di tua moglie?
> come va la tua terapia?


Mamma mia Dalida...L'hai fatto nero


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A che pro ?
> Per punire lui.
> Lui che era un buon conoscente, non uno sconosciuto.
> Lui che mi incontra una settimana prima della 'scoperta' definitiva (ma quando avevo già ricevuto la lettera anonima) e mi vuole offrire un caffè.
> ...


Calma caro Jim...raffredda il tuo orgoglio maschile e anche in fretta.


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK. Sempre per la solita storia della circonvenzione di incapace.



Scusa, non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare con questa risposta.


----------



## Dalida (16 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mamma mia Dalida...L'hai fatto nero




eratò, guarda che sono tutte cose raccontate da lui però eh, non mi invento nulla. 
è lui che ha detto di aver tradito in precedenza la moglie con una perché questa qui era bellissima, lui ha detto che l'aveva incontrata poco tempo prima, lui ha detto di avere avuto il sospetto che fosse stata lei a mandare questa lettera anonima e sempre lui ha parlato di schiaffi dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie. infine, lui ha detto di essere in terapia anche per tutto ciò.

siccome si parlava di spaccare i culi, togliersi lo sfizio di accoppare l'altro ecc. a una il dubbio le viene, o no?


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> eratò, guarda che sono tutte cose raccontate da lui però eh, non mi invento nulla.
> è lui che ha detto di aver tradito in precedenza la moglie con una perché questa qui era bellissima, lui ha detto che l'aveva incontrata poco tempo prima, lui ha detto di avere avuto il sospetto che fosse stata lei a mandare questa lettera anonima e sempre lui ha parlato di schiaffi dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie. infine, lui ha detto di essere in terapia anche per tutto ciò.
> 
> siccome si parlava di spaccare i culi, togliersi lo sfizio di accoppare l'altro ecc. a una il dubbio le viene, o no?


Lo so.L'ho letta la sua storia e gli avrei scritto esattamente cio che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Banalmente, per rompergli il culo.


No, non è il mio modo di agire


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo so.L'ho letta la sua storia e gli avrei scritto esattamente cio che hai scritto tu.


Ah, ho capito.
Quindi siccome io ho fatto quello che ho fatto (in silenzio e senza farmene accorgere) allora è giusto che qualcun altro che ha fatto la stessa cosa a me (ma s'è fatto sgamare) viva beato e contento...quasi quasi la prossima volta che lo incontro glielo dico, gli dico "sai com'è, siccome l'ho fatto con un'altra anche io allora hai fatto bene a farmelo tu"...


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, tra uno schiaffo e l'altro, hai poi detto a tua moglie che l'hai tradita anche tu con una tizia così bella che non si poteva resistere, che occasionalmente incontri ancora, che forse ti ha mandato lei la lettera anonima che ti informava della relazione di tua moglie?
> come va la tua terapia?


La tizia l'ho incontrata casualmente per strada, e nient'altro.
Quando ho chiuso la storia con lei l'ho chiusa e stop. 
E' durata un anno e ci vedevamo si e no due volte al mese, quindi la definirei una storia decisamente a bassa intensità.
Questo ovviamente non fa di me un santo, ma se invece di lanciarvi in un sarcasmo inquisitorio provaste, per una volta, a capire che c'è modo e modo di gestire una relazione adulterina forse riuscireste a capire che, quando a lei accennavo timidamente all'altro' prima di scoprire il tutto, lo facevo proprio con l'intento di invitarla a smettere quella frequentazione (frequentazione che supponevo innocua ma che poi s'è rivelata altro).
Come fate a non capire che non è ammissibile il comportamento di chi se n'è bellamente fottuta di tutta una serie di 'avvertimenti' fino ad arrivare alla catastrofe finale ? Come cazzo si fa a pensare di farla franca dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima che mi invitava ad aprire gli occhi ? Perchè è assurdo anche solo pensare di continuare a mandare un solo sms a quella persona dopo la lettera, figuriamoci messaggiare su whatsapp ad un metro e mezzo da me...


----------



## Eratò (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi siccome io ho fatto quello che ho fatto (in silenzio e senza farmene accorgere) allora è giusto che qualcun altro che ha fatto la stessa cosa a me (ma s'è fatto sgamare) viva beato e contento...


Ma che c'entra scusa? Se hai l'orgoglio ferito e ti prudono le mani trova altri modi per sfogare la tua aggressivita'.Fai kick boxing e vai in palestra.Almeno non ti becchi una denuncia con conseguenze sia nel civile che nel penale.Con la violenza poi non faresti altro che passare dalla parte del torto.


----------



## stellina (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A che pro ?
> Per punire lui.
> Lui che era un buon conoscente, non uno sconosciuto.
> Lui che mi incontra una settimana prima della 'scoperta' definitiva (ma quando avevo già ricevuto la lettera anonima) e mi vuole offrire un caffè.
> ...


Per me hai sbagliato il focus....per vendicarti del fatto che lui ha usato tua moglie (parole scelte volutamente per evidenziare il senso di possesso ferito) hai fatto deliberatamente del male a sua moglie. Non ti sei minimamente fatto scrupoli che sua moglie potesse soffrirne della tua rivelazione? Il tuo orgoglio ha superato i tuoi valori?


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2014)

Mah...le volte che sono stata chiamata in orari per me sospetti non ho mai risposto.
Nè a telefonate anonime nè a telefonate col suo numero.
Caso strano infatti poi lui mi diceva che non mi aveva cercata...
Quindi se lei mi volesse dire qualcosa e cosa non l'ho mai saputo!


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent mi stai simpatico ma vedi...quando l'ho fatto io (ero sposato ed avevo una relazione con quella che è ora la mia attuale compagna e che, all'epoca, era anch'ella sposata) un caro amico mi disse che due ceffoni ci stavano tutti, e che un uomo, se è tale, prende e porta a casa. Denunciare un cornuto per lesioni ti manda direttamente all'inferno (e fa di te un quaqquaraquà)...poi, per quanto riguarda il risarcimento, ti assicuro che 15.000 € possono essere NIENTE di fronte alla soddisfazione di accoppare lo stronzo...


Mah, io sarò meno caustico: diciamo che c'è in giro gente che fa cose molto meno da uomo, ecco...
In generale: non la penso come te, e per una serie di motivi.
1) tua moglie ti ha tradito, hai ragione a essere incazzato, ma guardati in casa..io sono lo strumento, non altro;
2) no, se inizio una storia con una donna impegnata, non accetto aggressioni. Io mi sono divertito, lei pure, e - al netto di una mole che, ripeto, scoraggia improvvide iniziative - se mi tocchi, mi paghi a peso d'oro;
3) ci sono tante ragioni che mi conducono a dire questo. E una di queste è proprio che non è solo il tradimento la cattiva abitudine dismessa, ma anche quella di una concezione rusticana della vita. E non intendo tornare indietro. Io so che se faccio errori - tradisco, o meno - la pago cara, ed è giusto sia così. Ho smesso. Consiglio a tutti di fare lo stesso, si sta molto meglio. In caso contrario: si paga assai caro. E certi sfizi si pagano.

Tu hai deciso di coinvolgere sua moglie. Fatti vostri, io non lo trovo così "da uomo". Io non avevo mogli, quando mi sollazzavo in letti altrui. Come vedi, ero coerente.
Ora mi sovviene un altro marito....mi scrisse un messaggio dal cellulare della moglie chiamandomi buffone. Non risposi. E ovviamente mollai la storia: le mie amanti dovevano saper comportarsi. Ero un galantuomo io, non mi tirassero in mezzo.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2014)

Farfalla e Tebe hanno già detto tutto... non posso che esser d'accordo con loro

Farfy posso aggiungere un "mah" al tuo?


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare con questa risposta.


Sai homer io la penso come tebe anche se sull'argomento non ho titolo per discutere.
Cioè che non è che il traditore sia un incapace di intendere e volere che viene "costretto" a tradire dall'amante. Come se fosse totalmente passivo.
Hai tradito? Bene ci hai messo del tuo, inutile dire eh ma è stata tutta colpa dell'altra/o io non volevo...
Credo intendesse questo. 
Infatti se capitasse a me io me la prenderei con mia moglie e non con l'altro (escludiamo il caso in cui l'altro è un amico anche mio). Perché sarebbe pur sempre lei a tradire me non l'altro. 
(Niente botte ovviamente)


----------



## Eratò (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, è semplicemente quello che può succedere.
> Può succedere che te la risolvi, velocemente e felicemente, in casa ;
> può succedere che non risolvi e mandi il traditore a quel paese ;
> può succedere che incontri l'altra/o per strada e avanti come se nulla fosse mai accaduto ;
> ...


Povera donna...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A che pro ?
> Per punire lui.
> Lui che era un buon conoscente, non uno sconosciuto.
> Lui che mi incontra una settimana prima della 'scoperta' definitiva (ma quando avevo già ricevuto la lettera anonima) e mi vuole offrire un caffè.
> ...



Ciao


e cosa avresti risolto in tal modo? 
Hai solo inflitto del male ad una persona che con te non c'entrava nulla. La moglie ...
Lui tanto friggeva ugualmente nella paura che tu potessi dire qualcosa ... se vi conoscete. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> e cosa avresti risolto in tal modo?
> ...


Si dimostra cosí di essere uomini veri: picchiando un alto e facenfo del male a una persona che non ha colpe...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si dimostra cosí di essere uomini veri: picchiando un alto e facenfo del male a una persona che non ha colpe...



Ciao

Infatti.
Visto che si conoscevano, si sentivano, si frequentavano ecc. ... da uomo,
bastava dirgli, di dormire sogni d'oro, che l'uccellino prima o poi canterà ... Punto. 
E tagliare tutti i ponti. Così invece, tipico comportamento da bambino capriccioso ... 
sto male io, allora lo devono essere anche gli altri ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si dimostra cosí di essere uomini veri: picchiando un alto e facenfo del male a una persona che non ha colpe...


Si si proprio uomini veri.  Con mogli incapaci di intendere e di volere


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sai homer io la penso come tebe anche se sull'argomento non ho titolo per discutere.
> Cioè che non è che il traditore sia un incapace di intendere e volere che viene "costretto" a tradire dall'amante. Come se fosse totalmente passivo.
> Hai tradito? Bene ci hai messo del tuo, inutile dire eh ma è stata tutta colpa dell'altra/o io non volevo...
> Credo intendesse questo.
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> Si si proprio uomini veri.  Con mogli incapaci di intendere e di volere



Se intendeva questo allora avevo capito bene. Non ho mai difeso mia moglie per il gesto da Lei compiuto. In una risposta che postai sul 3D "Chi ne è uscito fuori" scrissi proprio così, magari ve lo siete persi:

*Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza,  nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che  l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto  con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le  gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio  porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia??  Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva  devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare  un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.                          *

Pertanto, non ho mai reputato che mia moglie fosse incapace di intedere e volere quando scelse di aprire le gambe. Ha scelto lei con una testa pensante (magari in quel momento non funzionava molto bene ).
Quando scoprii il tradimento, dissi a mia moglie o me o lui. Mi rispose, Te. Le dissi, adesso come scaricarti il tipo te la smazzi da sola, io nei tuoi casini non voglio nemmeno entrarci. Mi rispose che se ne sarebbe occupata lei, da sola. Gli SMS che lei gli mandava e che mi faceva sempre leggere, mettevano sempre in evidenza quanto lei si impegnasse per scaricarlo, e quanto lui insistesse per riallacciare la relazione, alla stregua di una stalker. Dopo qualche mese di questi tira e molla (non subito, ma qualche mese, ha avuto tutta la liberta di risolversi la cosa da sola), e dopo che notai le sue richieste (di lui) diventavano troppo pressanti, solo allora, intervenni telefonandogli come deterrente e lui sparì.
E' bello pensare che lì fuori ci sono tante Tebe super emancipate e con sotto i coglioni. :facepalm::facepalm:Io ho avuto la sfortuna di sposare una mentecatta.


----------



## Palladiano (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se intendeva questo allora avevo capito bene. Non ho mai difeso mia moglie per il gesto da Lei compiuto. In una risposta che postai sul 3D "Chi ne è uscito fuori" scrissi proprio così, magari ve lo siete persi:
> 
> *Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza, nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia?? Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere. *
> 
> ...


homer il mio post era una considerazione generale e non mi riferivo nè a te nè alla tua storia o alle tue reazioni.
scusa se ti ho offeso


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se intendeva questo allora avevo capito bene. Non ho mai difeso mia moglie per il gesto da Lei compiuto. In una risposta che postai sul 3D "Chi ne è uscito fuori" scrissi proprio così, magari ve lo siete persi:
> 
> *Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza,  nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che  l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto  con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le  gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio  porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia??  Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva  devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare  un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.                          *
> 
> ...


Direi che stiamo parlando di due situazioni ben diverse. Non puoi sentirti chiamato in causa.
Qui si parla di uomini che appendono al muro e chiamano le mogli alla scoperta del tradimento.
Nel tuo caso pwe come sono fatta io al posto di tua mogliw avrei cambiato il num di cell w bloccato mail e tutto il resto. Se si arriva a parlare di stalker hai fatto bene a fare la telefonata.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Per non dimenticarmi mai che ha una faccia di cazzo


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> homer il mio post era una considerazione generale e non mi riferivo nè a te nè alla tua storia o alle tue reazioni.
> scusa se ti ho offeso



Stai tranquillo, non mi hai offeso per nulla :up::up:


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che stiamo parlando di due situazioni ben diverse. Non puoi sentirti chiamato in causa.
> Qui si parla di uomini che appendono al muro e chiamano le mogli alla scoperta del tradimento.
> Nel tuo caso pwe come sono fatta io al posto di tua mogliw avrei cambiato il num di cell w bloccato mail e tutto il resto. Se si arriva a parlare di stalker hai fatto bene a fare la telefonata.


Il volerlo appendera al muro, a caldo, è una reazione normale, perchè ti senti "profanato", e non ho mai pensato di chiamare la moglie (anche perchè, la sua, di moglie, l'ha beccato 10 giorni prima che io beccassi la mia, due rincitrulliti insomma ). Ma è un gesto che ti viene dal profondo, non perchè pensi che un altro si sia scopato tua moglie contro la sua volontà, ma proprio perchè lo senti corresponsabile del terremoto che ha creato nella tua famiglia. La corresponsabilità prevede un secondo carneficie, mia moglie, e lei sta ancora pagando.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Il volerlo appendera al muro, a caldo, è una reazione normale, perchè ti senti "profanato", e non ho mai pensato di chiamare la moglie (anche perchè, la sua, di moglie, l'ha beccato 10 giorni prima che io beccassi la mia, due rincitrulliti insomma ). Ma è un gesto che ti viene dal profondo, non perchè pensi che un altro si sia scopato tua moglie contro la sua volontà, ma proprio perchè lo senti corresponsabile del terremoto che ha creato nella tua famiglia. La corresponsabilità prevede un secondo carneficie, mia moglie, e lei sta ancora pagando.



Ciao

cacchio al tipo ... 
Beccato e nonostante ha continuato a cercare tua moglie per mesi? 
Che sperava di rifarsi una vita con tua moglie, per caso? 



sienne


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cacchio al tipo ...
> Beccato e nonostante ha continuato a cercare tua moglie per mesi?
> ...


Forse, l'ho sospettato anche io, infatti lui è diventato più insistente proprio dopo essere stato beccato.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mah, è semplicemente quello che può succedere.
> Può succedere che te la risolvi, velocemente e felicemente, in casa ;
> può succedere che non risolvi e mandi il traditore a quel paese ;
> può succedere che incontri l'altra/o per strada e avanti come se nulla fosse mai accaduto ;
> ...


Mettiamo la così.
Si afffronta l altro o l altra solo in due occasioni.
Loro vengono a cercare noi, i traditi.
Loro sono particolarmente insistenti verso l oggetto del desiderio anche dopo che il bubbone è scoppiato.
Basta.
Io l altra l ho incontrata. Lavora ancora a stretto contatto con Mattia. L ho anche chiamata quando mi si è allagata casa perche non riuscivo a trovare quello che vive con me  per farlo correre a chiudere i tubi.
Insomma.
Posso capire l istinto omicida perche l ho provato, ma andare ad affrontare chicchessia seguendo un istinto primordiale è...da neanderthal non da sapiens sapiens.
Per me.
Che se penso al fatto che un mio uomo possa andare a picchiare l altro...minchia. Lo lascerei subito.
Mi scadrebbe moltissimo. E pur magari avendo io tradito mi sentirei talmente delusa che la storia, a prescindere, la chiudere i subito.
La leggerei anche anche come una sorta di possesso nei miei confronti, che mi farebbe ribrezzo.
E quando arriva la disistima , tradì insegna, le storie sono emotivamente carne morta.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, hai punito una persona che non c'entra nulla ... la moglie ... ignara ...
> a che pro?
> ...


Non ho capito. È andato a spifferare tutto alla moglie dell altro?
Sononda smartphone e magari mi perdo i pezzi


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Che perfezione*

Si, tanta perfezione. Super uomini e super donne. Sempre razionali e pronti a comportarsi nella maniera migliore, quale questa sia si capisce eccome, deridere chi mette la propria storia sul tavolo comprensivo di tutti quei gesti irrazionali sbagliati etc che possono esserci in un tradimento. E si sa no? il tradimento è cosa giusta e buona, e normalmente da cosa cosa giusta e buona si riceve come reazione lo stesso contentino, Razionale giusto esatto e soprattutto senza emozione senza soggettività e senza null'altro che la stupidità di quei gesti che scaturiscono da un fortissimo dolore. Certo, quando quel !NOI" viene infranto, quando la stima ti cade sotto le scarpe, quando ti senti morire dentro e ti senti una larva perchè non ti riconosci più, perchè tutto il mondo ti è caduto addosso, perchè sei MORTO perchè..... Cosa si fa in questi casi? ma si razionalizza no? si ragiona, si diventa perfettini. 

Bhe lasciatemelo dire, io perfettino non ci sono, io so che usare le mani è sbagliato. Ma so anche che se mi si rompono i coglioni e mi si fa partire il cervello, ti rompo il culo. Sbagliato? vero, ma questo sono io. Non sono perfetto. 

Ho parlato di me ma vale in generale e per chi crede di non essere perfetto. 

Ah, chiaramente col tempo si riesce a capire lo sbaglio, ma mai si deve rifiutare e scordare quello che si era e si pensava prima. Il tempo matura e fa capire, beati invece quelli che a priori fanno sempre le cose giuste, bravi, complimenti, vi invidio. 

E per piacere, la mia non è una polemica, è soltanto un pensiero che va a collegarsi a tutte quelle azioni irrazionali e impulsive che scaturiscono da situazioni che a volte diventano incontrollabili. Non per tutti chiaramente.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito. È andato a spifferare tutto alla moglie dell altro?
> Sononda smartphone e magari mi perdo i pezzi


Ho letto.
Non mi faceva vedere l ultima frase in cui dice che ha parlato con la moglie dell altro.
Che dire.
:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La tizia l'ho incontrata casualmente per strada, e nient'altro.
> Quando ho chiuso la storia con lei l'ho chiusa e stop.
> E' durata un anno e ci vedevamo si e no due volte al mese, quindi la definirei una storia decisamente a bassa intensità.
> Questo ovviamente non fa di me un santo, ma se invece di lanciarvi in un sarcasmo inquisitorio provaste, per una volta, a capire che c'è modo e modo di gestire una relazione adulterina forse riuscireste a capire che, quando a lei accennavo timidamente all'altro' prima di scoprire il tutto, lo facevo proprio con l'intento di invitarla a smettere quella frequentazione (frequentazione che supponevo innocua ma che poi s'è rivelata altro).
> Come fate a non capire che non è ammissibile il comportamento di chi se n'è bellamente fottuta di tutta una serie di 'avvertimenti' fino ad arrivare alla catastrofe finale ? Come cazzo si fa a pensare di farla franca dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima che mi invitava ad aprire gli occhi ? Perchè è assurdo anche solo pensare di continuare a mandare un solo sms a quella persona dopo la lettera, figuriamoci messaggiare su whatsapp ad un metro e mezzo da me...



ok, come vuoi, niente sarcasmo.
ad ogni modo non cambia niente, a me non piaci, non mi piace questo tuo ipocrita piagnisteo sul non farsi sgamare ecc. non è quello il problema.
è che tu, falsamente, ti comporti come se il tuo tradimento non ci fosse stato, pur sapendolo TU che c'è stato.
ti metti seduto più comodo di quello che meriteresti in effetti, e infatti con gli altri ti da fastidio e straparli di spaccare i culi e altre cazzate.
niente mi piace di quello che scrivi, alla fine non ti rendi conto di stare portando avanti una manipolazione ai danni di tua moglie.
se vuoi aprire gli occhi davvero sappi che con ogni probabilità quella lettera te l'ha mandata la tua ex amante, e comunque è un gesto veramente da stronzi, pure questo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A che pro ?
> Per punire lui.
> Lui che era un buon conoscente, non uno sconosciuto.
> Lui che mi incontra una settimana prima della 'scoperta' definitiva (ma quando avevo già ricevuto la lettera anonima) e mi vuole offrire un caffè.
> ...


Mizzica.
Pure la lettera anonimahai ricevuto?
Ottimo giro di amicizie hai.
Bella gente ti vvuole bene.

Paura


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, tra uno schiaffo e l'altro, hai poi detto a tua moglie che l'hai tradita anche tu con una tizia così bella che non si poteva resistere, che occasionalmente incontri ancora, che forse ti ha mandato lei la lettera anonima che ti informava della relazione di tua moglie?
> come va la tua terapia?


No scusate.
Lui tradisce prima. Poi tradisce lei.
Lui lo viene a sapere tramite lettera anonima e va a dirlo subito alla moglie dell altrabe picchia lui?


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusate.
> Lui tradisce prima. Poi tradisce lei.
> Lui lo viene a sapere tramite lettera anonima e va a dirlo subito alla moglie dell altrabe picchia lui?



Ciao

yessss ... 



sienne


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi siccome io ho fatto quello che ho fatto (in silenzio e senza farmene accorgere) allora è giusto che qualcun altro che ha fatto la stessa cosa a me (ma s'è fatto sgamare) viva beato e contento...quasi quasi la prossima volta che lo incontro glielo dico, gli dico "sai com'è, siccome l'ho fatto con un'altra anche io allora hai fatto bene a farmelo tu"...


Ma tua moglie l'onda che tu l hai tradita e occasionalmente lo fai ancora?


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La tizia l'ho incontrata casualmente per strada, e nient'altro.
> Quando ho chiuso la storia con lei l'ho chiusa e stop.
> E' durata un anno e ci vedevamo si e no due volte al mese, quindi la definirei una storia decisamente a bassa intensità.
> Questo ovviamente non fa di me un santo, ma se invece di lanciarvi in un sarcasmo inquisitorio provaste, per una volta, a capire che c'è modo e modo di gestire una relazione adulterina forse riuscireste a capire che, quando a lei accennavo timidamente all'altro' prima di scoprire il tutto, lo facevo proprio con l'intento di invitarla a smettere quella frequentazione (frequentazione che supponevo innocua ma che poi s'è rivelata altro).
> Come fate a non capire che non è ammissibile il comportamento di chi se n'è bellamente fottuta di tutta una serie di 'avvertimenti' fino ad arrivare alla catastrofe finale ? Come cazzo si fa a pensare di farla franca dopo l'arrivo di una lettera anonima che mi invitava ad aprire gli occhi ? Perchè è assurdo anche solo pensare di continuare a mandare un solo sms a quella persona dopo la lettera, figuriamoci messaggiare su whatsapp ad un metro e mezzo da me...


:unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusate.
> Lui tradisce prima. Poi tradisce lei.
> Lui lo viene a sapere tramite lettera anonima e va a dirlo subito alla moglie dell altrabe picchia lui?



più o meno. 
di mezzo c'è stato pure qualche schiaffo partito alla moglie e anche un incontro con la sua ex amante che lo metteva in guardia o qualcosa di simile.
mille euro che la lettera gliel'ha mandata lei, come d'altro canto sospettava lo stesso jim.
molto comodo usare due pesi e due misure dicendo che però lui non s'è fatto sgamare quindi tutto ok, ma tirarla all'infinito contro la moglie.
non è una questione di sgamare o meno, dove con uno sforzo di astrazione potrei anche arrivare a comprendere, per quanto certamente non lo vorrei per me stessa.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo, non mi hai offeso per nulla :up::up:


oddio io non mi riferivo a te. sia chiaro. era un discorso generale


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mettiamo la così.
> Si afffronta l altro o l altra solo in due occasioni.
> *Loro vengono a cercare noi, i traditi.
> Loro sono particolarmente insistenti verso l oggetto del desiderio anche dopo che il bubbone è scoppiato.
> ...



esattamente.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mah, io sarò meno caustico: diciamo che c'è in giro gente che fa cose molto meno da uomo, ecco...
> In generale: non la penso come te, e per una serie di motivi.
> 1) tua moglie ti ha tradito, hai ragione a essere incazzato, ma guardati in casa..io sono lo strumento, non altro;
> 2) no, se inizio una storia con una donna impegnata, non accetto aggressioni. Io mi sono divertito, lei pure, e - al netto di una mole che, ripeto, scoraggia improvvide iniziative - se mi tocchi, mi paghi a peso d'oro;
> ...


Quoto con furore uterino


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito. È andato a spifferare tutto alla moglie dell altro?
> Sononda smartphone e magari mi perdo i pezzi


Sì. Mi sembrava il minimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica.
> Pure la lettera anonimahai ricevuto?
> Ottimo giro di amicizie hai.
> Bella gente ti vvuole bene.
> ...


Quindi forse capisci che ero 'leggermente' sotto stress..


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Pertanto, non ho mai reputato che mia moglie fosse incapace di intedere e volere quando scelse di aprire le gambe. Ha scelto lei con una testa pensante (magari in quel momento non funzionava molto bene ).
> Quando scoprii il tradimento, dissi a mia moglie o me o lui. Mi rispose, Te. Le dissi, adesso come scaricarti il tipo te la smazzi da sola, io nei tuoi casini non voglio nemmeno entrarci. Mi rispose che se ne sarebbe occupata lei, da sola. Gli SMS che lei gli mandava e che mi faceva sempre leggere, mettevano sempre in evidenza quanto lei si impegnasse per scaricarlo, *e quanto lui insistesse per riallacciare la relazione, alla stregua di una stalker. Dopo qualche mese di questi tira e molla (non subito, ma qualche mese, ha avuto tutta la liberta di risolversi la cosa da sola), e dopo che notai le sue richieste (di lui) diventavano troppo pressanti, solo allora, intervenni telefonandogli come deterrente e lui sparì.*
> E' bello pensare che lì fuori ci sono tante Tebe super emancipate e con sotto i coglioni. :facepalm::facepalm:Io ho avuto la sfortuna di sposare una mentecatta.



Quoto.
Un amante dovrebbe sapere quando sparire.
A un certo punto se la moglie gli dice che ha dei problemi col marito, che rischia la separazione, dovrebbe semplicemente accettare la situazione e sparire, accettando le scelte di lei.
Se insiste dando ulteriori spallate al matrimonio sperando in una separazione dell'amata (ma senza proporle alcun progetto di vita insieme, peraltro) è semplicemente uno stronzo.
E come stronzo si merita tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Anche che un marito incazzato si sfoghi con lui, prima o poi. 
Che poi tutto questo egoismo si nasconda dietro le parole "ti amo"  fa ancora più stomacare.
Se ami una persona sei disposto a lasciarla libera quando lei non ti vuole più.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> e cosa avresti risolto in tal modo?
> ...


Come siete brave. Corrette. Razionali. 
Purtroppo il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino. Non avessi saputo neanche chi fosse sarebbe stato differente.
Ma vedete...uno che, a dire della mia compagna, era talmente invaghito di lei da minacciare di chiamarmi e spiattellare tutto per farci saltare (e che poi una volta scoperto ha negato tutto fino alla morte) non credo che non debba subire alcuna conseguenza.
Come dice giustamente Homer (o Ultimo, scrivo da smartphone) il terremoto che ho in casa è anche colpa sua, e nel "pacchetto corna"  è prevista anche la possibilità che si paghi dazio in qualche modo.
Ma già, io l'avevo tradita tre anni fa, quindi dovevo tacere e subire...già..


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie l'onda che tu l hai tradita e occasionalmente lo fai ancora?


Non so DOVE hai letto che tradisco la mia compagna...


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come siete brave. Corrette. Razionali.
> Purtroppo il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino. Non avessi saputo neanche chi fosse sarebbe stato differente.
> Ma vedete...uno che, a dire della mia compagna, era talmente invaghito di lei da minacciare di chiamarmi e spiattellare tutto per farci saltare (e che poi una volta scoperto ha negato tutto fino alla morte) non credo che non debba subire alcuna conseguenza.
> Come dice giustamente Homer (o Ultimo, scrivo da smartphone) il terremoto che ho in casa è anche colpa sua, e nel "pacchetto corna" è prevista anche la possibilità che si paghi dazio in qualche modo.
> *Ma già, io l'avevo tradita tre anni fa, quindi dovevo tacere e subire...già*..



no, tu dovresti, adesso, avere un minimo di onestà intellettuale, e anziché continuare a tormentare tua moglie e anche la famiglia dell'altro, riconoscere che sostanzialmente non puoi metterti su un pulpito a fare la predica a nessuno e darci un taglio.
sostanzialmente significa nella sostanza, quindi non tirare fuori la storia della gestione della relazione.
in questa tua strana visione te lo meriteresti sì che qualcuno vada a dire a tua moglie che l'hai tradita [sai quanto ci sarebbe da ridere poi?], esattamente come hai fatto tu con quell'altro.
due pesi e due misure, quanto mi sta sul cazzo la gente super flessibile con se stessa ma pezzo di legno con gli altri.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Buongiorno. Sulle stranezze della psiche umana si potrebbe parlare per ore. Volete sapere come ho scoperto il tradimento? Grazie a quel brav'uomo del marito dell'amante di mio marito. Il quale, dopo aver scoperto il tutto molto tempo prima di me, e non essere stato capace di riportare sua moglie all'ovile, ha pensato bene di fare un'opera caritatevole e di mettermi al corrente della situazione. Mal comune mezzo gaudio! Se lo sappiamo in due è meglio! Ho ritenuto giusto che anche tu sapessi! Ma vaffan.....io stavo benissimo così, non volevo sapere un bel niente! La mia vita è stata letteralmente travolta e sconquassata.....ma io mi chiedo perchè? Certe persone un bel pò di cavolacci loro non se li sanno fare? E lui continuava a dirmi che mi aveva fatto un favore! Allora io dico se non riesci ad impedire a tua moglie di fare la tr..., in extremis affronta l'altro, mettilo con le spalle al muro, ma non venire a distruggere l'esistenza a ME! Che c'entravo io, o i miei figli? Mah, pensare che il consiglio di venire a distruggermi glielo aveva dato un prete!......ed ho detto tutto


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se intendeva questo allora avevo capito bene. Non ho mai difeso mia moglie per il gesto da Lei compiuto. In una risposta che postai sul 3D "Chi ne è uscito fuori" scrissi proprio così, magari ve lo siete persi:
> 
> *Scusa Ultimo, dissento. Il traditore tradisce con consapevolezza,  nessuno gli mette la pistola alla tempia per tradire e, si presume che  l'atto stesso del tradimento, a meno di interdizione, sia stato fatto  con una testa capace di intendere e volere. Dunque, prima di aprire le  gambe o prima di tirare fuori l'uccello, pensi. Quello che faccio  porterà conseguenze al mio partner? A me stessa/o? Alla coppia??  Dopodichè decidi, ma una volta presa la decisione, la successiva  devastazione del traditore che Tu descrivi, a me non me ne può fregare  un beneamato cazzo. Sono solo problemi SUOI. Io ho già tanti casini da risovere.                          *
> 
> ...


Scritta cosi è diversa.
E che io sia emancipata è un dato di fatto, qualsiasi cosa tu intendessi.
Famiglia di pazzi ma molto. Molto avanti.
I coglioni sotto non li ho. Quelli li hai tu.
Io ho una guest meravigliosa che mi da un sacco di soddisfazioni.
E scrivere che haibsposato una mentecatta  in una frase sarcastica non è molto bello.
Se ti ho irritato mi scuso.
Ma fa parte del gioco delle parti su tradi e nella vita.
Ora prendo caffè.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> più o meno.
> di mezzo c'è stato pure qualche schiaffo partito alla moglie e anche un incontro con la sua ex amante che lo metteva in guardia o qualcosa di simile.
> mille euro che la lettera gliel'ha mandata lei, come d'altro canto sospettava lo stesso jim.
> molto comodo usare due pesi e due misure dicendo che però lui non s'è fatto sgamare quindi tutto ok, ma tirarla all'infinito contro la moglie.
> non è una questione di sgamare o meno, dove con uno sforzo di astrazione potrei anche arrivare a comprendere, per quanto certamente non lo vorrei per me stessa.


Tutto ok significa che so perfettamente di NON essere migliore di lei...però vedi, io penso che queste cose possono succedere (e infatti siamo qui a parlarne), ma é molto importante COME le si gestisce.
Io ho tradito per amore e solo per diletto, e conosco la differenza. 
E so che nel primo caso 'smettere' è davvero difficile, nel secondo caso - e al primo spiffero - si deve. Se si vuole salvare un'unione con un figlio.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> homer il mio post era una considerazione generale e non mi riferivo nè a te nè alla tua storia o alle tue reazioni.
> scusa se ti ho offeso


Ecco, infatti.
Anche io parlavo in generale rispondendogli.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto ok significa che so perfettamente di NON essere migliore di lei...però vedi, io penso che queste cose possono succedere (e infatti siamo qui a parlarne), ma é molto importante COME le si gestisce.
> Io ho tradito per amore e solo per diletto, e conosco la differenza.
> E so che nel primo caso 'smettere' è davvero difficile, nel secondo caso - e al primo spiffero - si deve. Se si vuole salvare un'unione con un figlio.



se sai di non essere migliore di lei piantala di comportarti come se lo fossi, con tutto l'armamentario di spaccamento di culi ecc.
non so se ti è chiaro che questa faccenda del come, che ti sta tanto a cuore, ha senso fino a un certo punto.
se tua moglie pensa che tu non l'abbia tradita la stai manipolando.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> più o meno.
> di mezzo c'è stato pure qualche schiaffo partito alla moglie e anche un incontro con la sua ex amante che lo metteva in guardia o qualcosa di simile.
> mille euro che la lettera gliel'ha mandata lei, come d'altro canto sospettava lo stesso jim.
> molto comodo usare due pesi e due misure dicendo che però lui non s'è fatto sgamare quindi tutto ok, ma tirarla all'infinito contro la moglie.
> non è una questione di sgamare o meno, dove con uno sforzo di astrazione potrei anche arrivare a comprendere, per quanto certamente non lo vorrei per me stessa.


Madonna santa.
Era meglio se non continuavo a leggere.
La cosa più triste è che lei ci sta ancora.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sì. Mi sembrava il minimo.


Si certo.
Per un neanderthal sicuramente.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa.
> Era meglio se non continuavo a leggere.
> La cosa più triste è che lei ci sta ancora.


lei ovviamente non sa che jim l'ha tradita e non sa neppure che questa lettera anonima da stronzi al cubo gliel'ha mandata la sua ex amante.
le dinamiche sarebbero ben diverse se lui lo dicesse, ma chiaramente non lo dice.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi forse capisci che ero 'leggermente' sotto stress..


Le tue azioni sono state incommentabili da quello che ho letto fino a qui.
Se ti fa piacere nasconderti dietro lo stress fai pure.
E no. Non capisco


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Quoto, e non domandatemi cosa. :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> lei ovviamente non sa che jim l'ha tradita e non sa neppure che questa lettera anonima da stronzi al cubo gliel'ha mandata la sua ex amante.
> le dinamiche sarebbero ben diverse se lui lo dicesse, ma chiaramente non lo dice.


Sempre peggio.
Gesú


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Buongiorno. Sulle stranezze della psiche umana si potrebbe parlare per ore. Volete sapere come ho scoperto il tradimento? Grazie a quel brav'uomo del marito dell'amante di mio marito. Il quale, dopo aver scoperto il tutto molto tempo prima di me, e non essere stato capace di riportare sua moglie all'ovile, ha pensato bene di fare un'opera caritatevole e di mettermi al corrente della situazione. Mal comune mezzo gaudio! Se lo sappiamo in due è meglio! Ho ritenuto giusto che anche tu sapessi! Ma vaffan.....io stavo benissimo così, non volevo sapere un bel niente! La mia vita è stata letteralmente travolta e sconquassata.....ma io mi chiedo perchè? Certe persone un bel pò di cavolacci loro non se li sanno fare? E lui continuava a dirmi che mi aveva fatto un favore! Allora io dico se non riesci ad impedire a tua moglie di fare la tr..., in extremis affronta l'altro, mettilo con le spalle al muro, ma non venire a distruggere l'esistenza a ME! Che c'entravo io, o i miei figli? Mah, pensare che il consiglio di venire a distruggermi glielo aveva dato un prete!......ed ho detto tutto


Beh... ti ha dato l'opportunità di conoscere realmente la persona con cui sei sposata.
Diciamolo così.
Il problema non è sapere o non sapere ma essere responsabili delle proprie azioni, e agire pensando alle conseguenze delle stesse sugli altri.
Se tradisco devo mettere in conto che posso fare male, molto male a chi ha riposto in me la massima fiducia.
Non posso pensare che nascondendo tutto io non abbia alcuna colpa.
Lo stronzo, anche se è difficile ammetterlo da parte tua, è tuo marito, non il marito dell'amante.
Ti posso dire che anch'io ho pensato di avvertile la compagna dell'amante di mia moglie.
L'ho fatto pensando a quanto male ha fatto a noi, a me, a mia figlia lo stronzo di suo marito, che a casa invece manteneva una situazione tranquilla, e impunemente insisteva con mia moglie quando lei l'ha lasciato pur consapevole dei casini che lei aveva a casa in quel momento.
Non sono cose belle da farsi, certo, ma perché dobbiamo soffrire solo noi quando lui si gode solo la parte più bella della vita?
Sarà arcaico e primitivo, ma in determinate situazioni il mal comune è sicuramente consolatorio.
E in un tradimento l'istinto domina sulla ragione e sull'etica, e di sicuro dimentica il bon ton.


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scritta cosi è diversa.
> E che io sia emancipata è un dato di fatto, qualsiasi cosa tu intendessi.
> Famiglia di pazzi ma molto. Molto avanti.
> I coglioni sotto non li ho. Quelli li hai tu.
> ...




Si, ammetto che la tua risposta mi ha fatto girare un pò le balle, se come dici te fa parte del gioco, era comunque doveroso da parte mia replicare.
Comunque Buon caffè. 

P.S: Da quando si chiama Guest? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, ammetto che la tua risposta mi ha fatto girare un pò le balle, se come dici te fa parte del gioco, era comunque doveroso da parte mia replicare.
> Comunque Buon caffè.
> 
> P.S: Da quando si chiama Guest? :rotfl:


Ma da sempre la chiamo guest!
Già nel lontano 2012 quando entrai qui l ho sempre chiamata.
La mia guest star!


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come siete brave. Corrette. Razionali.
> Purtroppo il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino. Non avessi saputo neanche chi fosse sarebbe stato differente.
> Ma vedete...uno che, a dire della mia compagna, era talmente invaghito di lei da minacciare di chiamarmi e spiattellare tutto per farci saltare (e che poi una volta scoperto ha negato tutto fino alla morte) non credo che non debba subire alcuna conseguenza.
> Come dice giustamente Homer (o Ultimo, scrivo da smartphone) il terremoto che ho in casa è anche colpa sua, e nel "pacchetto corna"  è prevista anche la possibilità che si paghi dazio in qualche modo.
> Ma già, io l'avevo tradita tre anni fa, quindi dovevo tacere e subire...già..



Ciao

fai un minestrone tra i vari ragionamenti. 
Tu hai subito un doppio-tradimento ... e qui il discorso, giustamente, cambia ... 
Se non erro, avevo scritto che visto che lo conoscevi, avresti avuto altri modi per farlo friggere. 
E non coinvolgere la moglie, che con te non ha nulla a che vedere ... il male, lo hai fatto a lei, in primis. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, tanta perfezione. Super uomini e super donne. Sempre razionali e pronti a comportarsi nella maniera migliore, quale questa sia si capisce eccome, deridere chi mette la propria storia sul tavolo comprensivo di tutti quei gesti irrazionali sbagliati etc che possono esserci in un tradimento. E si sa no? il tradimento è cosa giusta e buona, e normalmente da cosa cosa giusta e buona si riceve come reazione lo stesso contentino, Razionale giusto esatto e soprattutto senza emozione senza soggettività e senza null'altro che la stupidità di quei gesti che scaturiscono da un fortissimo dolore. Certo, quando quel !NOI" viene infranto, quando la stima ti cade sotto le scarpe, quando ti senti morire dentro e ti senti una larva perchè non ti riconosci più, perchè tutto il mondo ti è caduto addosso, perchè sei MORTO perchè..... Cosa si fa in questi casi? ma si razionalizza no? si ragiona, si diventa perfettini.
> 
> Bhe lasciatemelo dire, io perfettino non ci sono, io so che usare le mani è sbagliato. Ma so anche che se mi si rompono i coglioni e mi si fa partire il cervello, ti rompo il culo. Sbagliato? vero, ma questo sono io. Non sono perfetto.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ha deriso nessuno.
Io con un uomo che usa violenza contro chi ha fatto una cosa perché io la volevo non lo vorrei vicino.
Anche perché di consefuebza penserei che la stessa violenza la potrebbe o vorrebbe riversare su di me che sono la colpevole.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh... ti ha dato l'opportunità di conoscere realmente la persona con cui sei sposata.
> Diciamolo così.
> Il problema non è sapere o non sapere ma essere responsabili delle proprie azioni, e agire pensando alle conseguenze delle stesse sugli altri.
> Se tradisco devo mettere in conto che posso fare male, molto male a chi ha riposto in me la massima fiducia.
> ...


Ok Danny, l'hai pensato....ma poi lo hai anche fatto? Perchè io capisco la rabbia, l'irrazionalità, capisco tutto, però andare a coinvolgere persone ignare e senza copla, scusami ma è crudele. Non sai quante volte ho pensato a questa cosa, perchè il "favore" che questa persona ha ritenuto di farmi, io non lo avevo richiesto. E lui lo ha fatto soltanto per vendicarsi di sua moglie e di mio marito. Allora porca miseria, prenditela con i diretti interessati! La storia si è vanificata come una bolla di sapone, forse (e dico forse, non posso averne certezza) se lui non si fosse comportato così, io non avrei mai saputo nulla. In quasi due anni io mi sino distrutta fisicamente e psicologicamente, e mi chiedo se magari questa cosa si fosse potuta evitare. Sapere che un'altra persona soffre atrocemente come te, rende forse il tuo dolore più sopportabile? Io non credo.....è solo una scusa. Hai ragione, quando parte l'embolo molte volte si agisce solo per istinto, e però, che cavolo, prendersela con chi non c'entra nulla NO! Anche la psicologa mi ha confermato che il tipo avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

comunque, non hai risposto. La domanda era, cosa hai risolto ... 
Cosa hai risolto coinvolgendo anche la moglie di lui? ... 
Stai solo giustificando ... non vi è nulla da giustificare. È stata una scelta tua. 
Ma a che scopo? 


sienne


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ok Danny, l'hai pensato....ma poi lo hai anche fatto? Perchè io capisco la rabbia, l'irrazionalità, capisco tutto, però andare a coinvolgere persone ignare e senza copla, scusami ma è crudele. Non sai quante volte ho pensato a questa cosa, perchè il "favore" che questa persona ha ritenuto di farmi, io non lo avevo richiesto. E lui lo ha fatto soltanto per vendicarsi di sua moglie e di mio marito. Allora porca miseria, prenditela con i diretti interessati! La storia si è vanificata come una bolla di sapone, forse (e dico forse, non posso averne certezza) se lui non si fosse comportato così, io non avrei mai saputo nulla. In quasi due anni io mi sino distrutta fisicamente e psicologicamente, e mi chiedo se magari questa cosa si fosse potuta evitare. Sapere che un'altra persona soffre atrocemente come te, rende forse il tuo dolore più sopportabile? Io non credo.....è solo una scusa. Hai ragione, quando parte l'embolo molte volte si agisce solo per istinto, e però, che cavolo, prendersela con chi non c'entra nulla NO! Anche la psicologa mi ha confermato che il tipo avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere


Diciamo che quando si tradisce si sa come inizia ma non come finisce.
Non l'ho fatto, no.
Ma mi è sempre salita la carogna pensando a lui sereno a casa mentre io stavo male in questi giorni.
Pensavo a mia moglie che passava delle giornate d'inferno come me.
A mia figlia che ha comunque sofferto in questa situazione, come era prevedibile.
E lui che contemporaneamente le faceva arrivare un altro cellulare, ancora.
Un egoista. 
Il mondo è pieno di stronzi impuniti.
Noi abbiamo già dato.
Tocchi anche a loro, quando si comportano così.
Che comprendano le responsabilità e le conseguenze delle loro azioni.
Un amante può non essere stronzo quando comprende i suoi spazi e non pretende.
Ma questo era proprio stronzo, e alla grande.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno ha deriso nessuno.
> Io con un uomo che usa violenza contro chi ha fatto una cosa perché io la volevo non lo vorrei vicino.
> Anche perché di consefuebza penserei che la stessa violenza la potrebbe o vorrebbe riversare su di me che sono la colpevole.


Massì, probabile che legga male io e nessuno ha deriso nessuno. Chissà se jim cain la pensa alla stessa maniera. Ma non dipende solo da jim, le letture sono diverse quindi si, per te nessuno ha deriso per me invece si. 

Credo che nessun essere umano voglia accanto una persona violenta. Ma stiamo discutendo di persone violente o di situazioni sbagliate che fanno uscire di cervello e di certo non per un'azione originaria sbagliata compiuta da questo/a.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massì, probabile che legga male io e nessuno ha deriso nessuno. Chissà se jim cain la pensa alla stessa maniera. Ma non dipende solo da jim, le letture sono diverse quindi si, per te nessuno ha deriso per me invece si.
> 
> Credo che nessun essere umano voglia accanto una persona violenta. Ma stiamo discutendo di persone violente o di situazioni sbagliate che fanno uscire di cervello e di certo non per un'azione originaria sbagliata compiuta da questo/a.


Ognuno la pensa come meglio crede.
Ripeto sono contraria sempre alla violenza sará un mio limite.
Come sono contraria a chi la usa per difendere il suo ego ferito e per altro sulla persona sbagliata
Mi verrebbe da scrivere altro ma siamo a Natale e mi trattengo


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

cosa conta di più ... l'impressione che si ha ... 
o la testimonizanza della motivazione?

Credo fortemente, che se si esprime la motivazione come spiegazione,
ma si continua a ritenere che l'impressione avuta continui a prevalere ... 
Questo è malafede ... 


sienne


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che quando si tradisce si sa come inizia ma non come finisce.
> Non l'ho fatto, no.
> Ma mi è sempre salita la carogna pensando a lui sereno a casa mentre io stavo male in questi giorni.
> Pensavo a mia moglie che passava delle giornate d'inferno come me.
> ...


Sottoscrivo, il mondo è pieno di stronzi impuniti: Ma appunto, sono stronzi. Sono bastardi dentro. Cinici. Chi non lo è, non si comporta come loro, anche nella rabbia riesce a conservare quella integrità morale che fa la differenza. Hai tutta la mia stima, davvero


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno la pensa come meglio crede.
> Ripeto sono contraria sempre alla violenza sará un mio limite.
> Come sono contraria a chi la usa per difendere il suo ego ferito e per altro sulla persona sbagliata
> Mi verrebbe da scrivere altro ma siamo a Natale e mi trattengo



Ciao

una persona non-violenta, non sceglie come opzione la violenza. 
questo non significa che sia sempre violento, ma che certe situazioni fanno emergere questo aspetto ... 
E come dici tu ... e se un giorno una situazione lo fa emergere nei miei confronti? 
Visto che sceglie come soluzione la violenza ... 

comunque sia, dà da riflettere ... e non poco ...


sienne


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno la pensa come meglio crede.
> Ripeto sono contraria sempre alla violenza sará un mio limite.
> Come sono contraria a chi la usa per difendere il suo ego ferito e per altro sulla persona sbagliata
> Mi verrebbe da scrivere altro ma siamo a Natale e mi trattengo


Abbasso il natale


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra scusa? Se hai l'orgoglio ferito e ti prudono le mani trova altri modi per sfogare la tua aggressivita'.Fai kick boxing e vai in palestra.Almeno non ti becchi una denuncia con conseguenze sia nel civile che nel penale.Con la violenza poi non faresti altro che passare dalla parte del torto.


Infatti non ho usato violenza ma solo per conseguenze facilmente intuibili (il tipo, tra l'altro, è avvocato penalista).


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque, non hai risposto. La domanda era, cosa hai risolto ...
> Cosa hai risolto coinvolgendo anche la moglie di lui? ...
> ...


Rispondo adesso usando le parole di Danny : " Sarà arcaico e primitivo, ma in determinate situazioni il mal comune è sicuramente consolatorio."


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispondo adesso usando le parole di Danny : " Sarà arcaico e primitivo, ma in determinate situazioni il mal comune è sicuramente consolatorio."



Ciao

allora, basta venire qui ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che quando si tradisce si sa come inizia ma non come finisce.
> Non l'ho fatto, no.
> Ma mi è sempre salita la carogna pensando a lui sereno a casa mentre io stavo male in questi giorni.
> Pensavo a mia moglie che passava delle giornate d'inferno come me.
> ...


Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Per un neanderthal sicuramente.


Oh bella, e che facevo ? Io in casa col casino e lui tranquillo a casa sua ?
Vedi, a me hanno insegnato che nella vita si è responsabili delle proprie azioni, e se cachi nel giardino altrui non puoi stupirti se il vicino ti rimanda indietro un pò di merda.
Mi scuso per la metafora colorita ma davvero non vi capisco...
E' ovvio che lui nei miei confronti non aveva nessun tipo di obbligo (anche se, ripeto, era un buon conoscente e non uno sconosciuto)...però vedi, già quando ad ottobre dell'anno scorso avevo scoperto un suo messaggio ben lungo e articolato diretto alla mia compagna, e lo avevo fatto presente a lei (che l'avevo letto e che NON avevo gradito), ho saputo - ovviamente dopo - che il tipo sapeva perfettamente che m'ero 'infastidito', ma invece di fermarsi ha tranquillamente insistito, ovviamente ben accolto dalla mia compagna...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh bella, e che facevo ? Io in casa col casino e lui tranquillo a casa sua ?
> Vedi, a me hanno insegnato che nella vita si è responsabili delle proprie azioni, e se cachi nel giardino altrui non puoi stupirti se il vicino ti rimanda indietro un pò di merda.
> Mi scuso per la metafora colorita ma davvero non vi capisco...
> E' ovvio che lui nei miei confronti non aveva nessun tipo di obbligo (anche se, ripeto, era un buon conoscente e non uno sconosciuto)...però vedi, già quando ad ottobre dell'anno scorso avevo scoperto un suo messaggio ben lungo e articolato diretto alla mia compagna, e lo avevo fatto presente a lei (che l'avevo letto e che NON avevo gradito), ho saputo - ovviamente dopo - che il tipo sapeva perfettamente che m'ero 'infastidito', ma invece di fermarsi ha tranquillamente insistito, ovviamente ben accolto dalla mia compagna...



Ciao

il tuo è stato un doppio-tradimento ... 
secondo me, questo cambia parecchio il tutto. 

Ma non credi che avrebbe bastato friggerlo con il dubbio che tu,
avresti spifferato un giorno o l'altro il tutto a sua moglie?
Così l'avresti tenuta fuori ... ma intanto lui, tanto bene non rimaneva ... anzi. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, tu dovresti, adesso, avere un minimo di onestà intellettuale, e anziché continuare a tormentare tua moglie e anche la famiglia dell'altro, riconoscere che sostanzialmente non puoi metterti su un pulpito a fare la predica a nessuno e darci un taglio.
> sostanzialmente significa nella sostanza, quindi non tirare fuori la storia della gestione della relazione.
> in questa tua strana visione te lo meriteresti sì che qualcuno vada a dire a tua moglie che l'hai tradita [sai quanto ci sarebbe da ridere poi?], esattamente come hai fatto tu con quell'altro.
> due pesi e due misure, quanto mi sta sul cazzo la gente super flessibile con se stessa ma pezzo di legno con gli altri.


Cara Dalida, 
allora : io NON tormento più nessuno, e da tempo, nè la mia compagna, nè lui nè la di lui moglie.
E ti assicuro che messo di fronte alle responsabilità non mi sottrarrei alle conseguenze. 
Io so che l'ho tradita anche io e questo da un lato ha fatto sì che mi fidassi di lei e che mi limitassi sempre e comunque a timidi avvertimenti, dall'altro la consapevolezza di averlo fatto anche io è ciò che ha permesso a me e a lei di rimanere ancora insieme. Tu non sai quante volte ho desiderato che sapesse che l'avevo fatto anche io, solo per capire cosa si prova e quanto fa male. Se non lo sai non fa male, non fa NIENTE.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tuo è stato un doppio-tradimento ...
> secondo me, questo cambia parecchio il tutto.
> ...


No. Io volevo che scoppiasse il casino anche a casa sua. Semplice e banale vendetta, primitiva quanto volete (poco mi fotte, e non sono il solo), ma umana, umanissima.
P.S. : perchè parli di doppio tradimento ?


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No. Io volevo che scoppiasse il casino anche a casa sua. Semplice e banale vendetta, primitiva quanto volete (poco mi fotte, e non sono il solo), ma umana, umanissima.



Ciao

non scusarti con la storia che sia umana ... 
non lo è. Per nulla. È allora solo cattiveria ... 
Pura e cruda. Nulla di umano. Anzi. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non scusarti con la storia che sia umana ...
> non lo è. Per nulla. È allora solo cattiveria ...
> ...


La moglie mi ha ringraziato non so quante volte, quel giorno di maggio...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La moglie mi ha ringraziato non so quante volte, quel giorno di maggio...



Ciao

tu questo non lo potevi né sapere né prevedere. È stato un caso. 
Sicuramente, come lo hai detto tu stesso, non era questo il tuo fine ...
Bensì, che lui stesse male ... a costo di fare del male ad altri ... 
Non te ne è fregato un cazzo ... 



sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cara Dalida,
> allora : io NON tormento più nessuno, e da tempo, nè la mia compagna, nè lui nè la di lui moglie.
> E ti assicuro che messo di fronte alle responsabilità non mi sottrarrei alle conseguenze.
> Io so che l'ho tradita anche io e questo da un lato ha fatto sì che mi fidassi di lei e che mi limitassi sempre e comunque a timidi avvertimenti, dall'altro la consapevolezza di averlo fatto anche io è ciò che ha permesso a me e a lei di rimanere ancora insieme. Tu non sai quante volte ho desiderato che sapesse che l'avevo fatto anche io, solo per capire cosa si prova e quanto fa male. Se non lo sai non fa male, non fa NIENTE.


jim, ma sì, acconciatela pure come vuoi tu.
rimane che sei intellettualmente disoneto, con una morale fatta su misura per te.
la responsabilità te la assumi se hai il coraggio di parlarle di quello che hai fatto, altrimenti sono chiacchiere teoriche che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
alla fine non glielo dici principalmente perché sennò sarebbero cazzi amari e faresti una figura da stronzo, non è che non si capisce.
se la tua ex amante ha mandato la lettera anonima, come tu stesso hai sospettato, lo capisci da te che sta relazione di un anno ha strascichi ancora adesso, sennò manco si pigliava la briga.
altro che non fa niente e hai desiderato e altre sciocchezze.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nulla si va dritti per la propria logica,minchia.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

ovviamente sienne ha ragione su tutta la linea pure sulla storia dello spifferamento alla moglie di lui.
lo hai fatto per vendicarti, ora dici che lei ti ha ringraziato.
tu volevi danneggiralo perché ti stava sui coglioni che lui la passasse liscia, mentre invece il fatto che la passi liscia tu va bene, perché appunto si parla di te stesso e non di un altro.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, ma sì, acconciatela pure come vuoi tu.
> rimane che sei intellettualmente disoneto, con una morale fatta su misura per te.
> la responsabilità te la assumi se hai il coraggio di parlarle di quello che hai fatto, altrimenti sono chiacchiere teoriche che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> alla fine non glielo dici principalmente perché sennò sarebbero cazzi amari e faresti una figura da stronzo, non è che non si capisce.
> ...


Quoto assolutamente.
Mi vengono solo brutte parole...


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quoto assolutamente.
> Mi vengono solo brutte parole...


si dovrebbe avere la minima decenza di non diventare isterici se qualcuno ci fa qualcosa che noi abbiamo fatto tale e quale.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> si dovrebbe avere la minima decenza di non diventare isterici se qualcuno ci fa qualcosa che noi abbiamo fatto tale e quale.


Esattamente...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No. Io volevo che scoppiasse il casino anche a casa sua. Semplice e banale vendetta, primitiva quanto volete (poco mi fotte, e non sono il solo), ma umana, umanissima.
> P.S. : perchè parli di doppio tradimento ?



Ciao

scusa, ho letto solo ora il ps ... 

Doppio perché, lui è un conoscente di te ... tu hai (avuto) un legame con lui ... 
non è un estraneo ... e forse ci sono state anche degli scherzi di confidenza ecc. ... 
La coltellata è doppia ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla si va dritti per la propria logica,minchia.



Ciao

a chi ti riferisci o a cosa concretamente?


sienne


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Punto di vista di una moglie tradita al quale il marito dell'altra ha pensato bene di raccontare tutto: avrebbe dovuto farsi i c.......acci suoi, magari prendersela con la moglie ed il suo compare (mio marito) ma lasciare in pace me e la mia famiglia! Ma scusate, per vendetta, o istinto primordiale, o reazione umana (?) si coinvolgono persone che non hanno fatto male a nessuno? E già, perchè il signore in questione non ha agito perchè volesse il mio bene, ma solo per vendicarsi di sua moglie e sfogare l'odio contro mio marito...che schifo! Non penso che dopo il suo dolore sia svanito magicamente, nè tantomeno che sia diminuito, solo perchè aveva distrutto me! IL tradimento c'è stato e non si potrà mai cancellare, gli unici colpevoli sono gli autori dello stesso; io, oltre ad essere vittima del tradimento di mio marito, ho dovuto pagare per un desiderio di vendetta......ma di che stiamo parlando?????


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a chi ti riferisci o a cosa concretamente?
> 
> ...



Un po a te, un po a me un po a tizio ed anche a caio. 
Concretamente, idem come sopra.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oh bella, e che facevo ? Io in casa col casino e lui tranquillo a casa sua ?
> Vedi, a me hanno insegnato che nella vita si è responsabili delle proprie azioni, e se cachi nel giardino altrui non puoi stupirti se il vicino ti rimanda indietro un pò di merda.
> Mi scuso per la metafora colorita ma davvero non vi capisco...
> E' ovvio che lui nei miei confronti non aveva nessun tipo di obbligo (anche se, ripeto, era un buon conoscente e non uno sconosciuto)...però vedi, già quando ad ottobre dell'anno scorso avevo scoperto un suo messaggio ben lungo e articolato diretto alla mia compagna, e lo avevo fatto presente a lei (che l'avevo letto e che NON avevo gradito), ho saputo - ovviamente dopo - che il tipo sapeva perfettamente che m'ero 'infastidito', ma invece di fermarsi ha tranquillamente insistito, ovviamente ben accolto dalla mia compagna...


Hai detto a tua moglie che hai tradito pure tu?
Se lanrisposta è no, quello che hai fatto e fai è incommenrabile e dovresti vergognarti.
Tutti gli altri discorsi che fai sono da senza palle.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, ho letto solo ora il ps ...
> 
> ...


Diciamo che mi stava sulle palle da tempo.
Perchè anni fa gli chiesi se una comune amica fosse per caso lesbica (nulla di male, per carità) perchè frequentava solo omosessuali (tra cui alcuni amici in comune). Bene, il coglione le riferì di questa mia domanda e la comune amica per anni mi ha tolto il saluto (e mi spiegò anche perchè). 
Perchè durante la relazione con la mia compagna non s'è mai fatto mancare considerazioni negative sul sottoscritto, visto che (pare) volesse andare ben oltre la relazione clandestina...
Perchè quando avevo ricevuto la lettera anonima (e lui sapeva che l'avevo ricevuta) mi incontra e cerca di offrirmi un caffè...bella faccia di culo...
Vincent nel suo post di qualche pagina precedente ne faceva, se non ho capito male, anche una questione di stile...beh, io credo che l'averlo sputtanato con la moglie era qualcosa che ci stava tutto, anche perchè viceversa non so neanche se avrebbe desistito...


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Punto di vista di una moglie tradita al quale il marito dell'altra ha pensato bene di raccontare tutto: avrebbe dovuto farsi i c.......acci suoi, magari prendersela con la moglie ed il suo compare (mio marito) ma lasciare in pace me e la mia famiglia! Ma scusate, per vendetta, o istinto primordiale, o reazione umana (?) si coinvolgono persone che non hanno fatto male a nessuno? E già, perchè il signore in questione non ha agito perchè volesse il mio bene, ma solo per vendicarsi di sua moglie e sfogare l'odio contro mio marito...che schifo! Non penso che dopo il suo dolore sia svanito magicamente, nè tantomeno che sia diminuito, solo perchè aveva distrutto me! IL tradimento c'è stato e non si potrà mai cancellare, gli unici colpevoli sono gli autori dello stesso; io, oltre ad essere vittima del tradimento di mio marito, ho dovuto pagare per un desiderio di vendetta......ma di che stiamo parlando?????



cara, mi dispiace molto per la tua situazione ma sono contenta che tu abbia dato questa testimonianza.
così magari qualche testa calda [e sono buona] che legge si fa qualche domanda e la pianta pure di pensare solo a sé.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La moglie mi ha ringraziato non so quante volte, quel giorno di maggio...


Ti è andata bene.
Io ti avrei tirato una testata.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a chi ti riferisci o a cosa concretamente?
> 
> ...


:carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai detto a tua moglie che hai tradito pure tu?
> Se lanrisposta è no, quello che hai fatto e fai è incommenrabile e dovresti vergognarti.
> Tutti gli altri discorsi che fai sono da senza palle.


Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene.
> Io ti avrei tirato una testata.


Sei un caso più unico che raro...


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi stava sulle palle da tempo.
> Perchè anni fa gli chiesi se una comune amica fosse per caso lesbica (nulla di male, per carità) perchè frequentava solo omosessuali (tra cui alcuni amici in comune). Bene, il coglione le riferì di questa mia domanda e la comune amica per anni mi ha tolto il saluto (e mi spiegò anche perchè).
> Perchè durante la relazione con la mia compagna non s'è mai fatto mancare considerazioni negative sul sottoscritto, visto che (pare) volesse andare ben oltre la relazione clandestina...
> Perchè quando avevo ricevuto la lettera anonima (e lui sapeva che l'avevo ricevuta) mi incontra e cerca di offrirmi un caffè...bella faccia di culo...
> Vincent nel suo post di qualche pagina precedente ne faceva, se non ho capito male, anche una questione di stile...beh, io credo che l'averlo sputtanato con la moglie era qualcosa che ci stava tutto, anche perchè viceversa non so neanche se avrebbe desistito...


più scrivi più vengono fuori cose squallide. Hai una tendenza nauseante a dare la colpa a tutti tranne che a te. Non invidio chi ti frequenta.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
> Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


:up:


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cara, mi dispiace molto per la tua situazione ma sono contenta che tu abbia dato questa testimonianza.
> così magari qualche testa calda [e sono buona] che legge si fa qualche domanda e la pianta pure di pensare solo a sé.


Grazie, Dalida figurati che il buon uomo era stato pure supportato da un prete!!!! Che spiriti misericordiosi....


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

ehhh, no. Proprio no. 
Non cantiamocela e suoniamocela ... lo so che a volte fa bene. 

Il tradimenti è l'atto in sè, a prescindere dello scoprire o meno ... 

Cioè, sono un ladro solo nel momento che vengo beccato?
E allora, di cosa si parla, quando si nominano le date nere, di chi sfugge alle tasse?
Del nulla? Non sussiste, perché non beccati ... minchia ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla si va dritti per la propria logica,minchia.


Cioè ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
> Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


Ho appena scoperto di non essere una traditrice 
Mi hai fatto un bel regalo per Natale
Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Contebto anche tu di aver saputo oggi che non sei un traditore?


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> *Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
> *Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


ahahahahaha!
ma che dici? il tradimento esiste in sé, e a meno che uno non sia un egoista e stronzo totale la può raccontare pure a tutti ma non a se stesso.
allora se uccido una persona e non mi scoprono non sono un'assassina e la mia famiglia stra tranquillissima perché non sa niente e vive bene.
ma che dici, amico spaccaculi?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, no. Proprio no.
> Non cantiamocela e suoniamocela ... lo so che a volte fa bene.
> ...



No, sei un ladro COMUNQUE ma se rubi e nessuno se ne accorge non fai del male a nessuno.
Se hai tradito ma per fortuna o perchè ti sei saputo cautelare hai chiuso quella storia e il tuo partner non lo sa allora non soffre.
Il tradimento se 'emerge' fa male e fa di te uno stronzo.
Se non 'emerge' sempre stronzo sei, ma hai almeno evitato di far male.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un po a te, un po a me un po a tizio ed anche a caio.
> Concretamente, idem come sopra.



Ciao

tanto per rimanere in linea con la mia di logica ...

a che pro?


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahahahaha!
> ma che dici? il tradimento esiste in sé, e a meno che uno non sia un egoista e stronzo totale la può raccontare pure a tutti ma non a se stesso.
> allora se uccido una persona e non mi scoprono non sono un'assassina e la mia famiglia stra tranquillissima perché non sa niente e vive bene.
> ma che dici, amico spaccaculi?


E' quella la differenza.
Se uccidi qualcuno fai male a qualcuno (alla vittima e a chi gli voleva bene).
Se tradisci ma nessuno lo scopre sei uno stronzo che non fa del male a nessuno (sempre stronzo sei, eh ?!?)


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cioè ?



Ho risposto a sienne. 
Ma vorrei aggiungere, perchè nel commentare si prendono sempre spezzoni di frasi senza tenere in considerazione la tematica di base? 

E' chiaro che ad esempio, la violenza è sbagliata, ma è anche chiaro che in particolari situazioni anche i non violenti potrebbero usare violenza. Quindi se andiamo a prendere una qualche frase che dice" io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio", è chiaro che presa singolarmente uno dice, no..! la violenza no. Ma se nel contesto ed in qualche altro post si a va a leggere "io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio perchè questo ha dato uno schiaffo a mio figlio.... bhe, forse qualcosa cambia eh. 

Se non si fosse capito: bisognerebbe inoltrarsi nella storia e conoscere tutto quello che si è scritto, non solo frasi mutilate che scaturiscono da pensieri uniti a post precedenti.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contebto anche tu di aver saputo oggi che non sei un traditore?



Questa tua frase non la capisco, io ho tradito. perchè questa domanda? 

Sono serio, non la capisco, spiegami.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, sei un ladro COMUNQUE *ma se rubi e nessuno se ne accorge non fai del male a nessuno.
> *Se hai tradito ma per fortuna o perchè ti sei saputo cautelare hai chiuso quella storia e il tuo partner non lo sa allora non soffre.
> Il tradimento se 'emerge' fa male e fa di te uno stronzo.
> Se non 'emerge' sempre stronzo sei, ma hai almeno evitato di far male.


insomma, quello a cui hai rubato sempre si ritrova senza quello che gli hai rubato.

poi jim, guarda che questa roba che non glielo dici per non farle del male non è credibile, molto semplicemente.
non glielo dici per mantenere, ai suoi occhi, una posizione di superiorità morale e questo si capisce benissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tanto per rimanere in linea con la mia di logica ...
> 
> ...



A che pro? 
scusa, ma se ho scritto che ci si attiene soltanto alla propria logica senza cercare di andare oltre, mi spieghi che significa la tua domanda?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risposto a sienne.
> Ma vorrei aggiungere, perchè nel commentare si prendono sempre spezzoni di frasi senza tenere in considerazione la tematica di base?
> 
> E' chiaro che ad esempio, la violenza è sbagliata, ma è anche chiaro che in particolari situazioni anche i non violenti potrebbero usare violenza. Quindi se andiamo a prendere una qualche frase che dice" io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio", è chiaro che presa singolarmente uno dice, no..! la violenza no. Ma se nel contesto ed in qualche altro post si a va a leggere "io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio perchè questo ha dato uno schiaffo a mio figlio.... bhe, forse qualcosa cambia eh.
> ...


Infatti era il contesto. Hai dato uno schiaffo a uno che ha fatto una cosa autorizzato a farla. 
Cosa c'entra con dare uno schiaffo a uno che da uno schiaffo a tuo figlio?


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' quella la differenza.
> Se uccidi qualcuno fai male a qualcuno (alla vittima e a chi gli voleva bene).
> Se tradisci ma nessuno lo scopre sei uno stronzo che non fa del male a nessuno (sempre stronzo sei, eh ?!?)


sì, jim, come ho detto non ti credo affatto.
non credo affatto che tu non glielo dica per non farle del male, poiché del male che potenzialmente potevi fare alla moglie del tizio con cui tua moglie ti ha tradito non ti è interessato niente e hai detto chiaramente che volevi vendicarti, ma con grandissima umanità.
non ci crede nessuno a queste stronzate jim, non è credibile.
non glielo dici per te stesso e questo è chiaro e continuare a dire di no veramente è una presa per il culo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa tua frase non la capisco, io ho tradito. perchè questa domanda?
> 
> Sono serio, non la capisco, spiegami.


Hai quitato uno che dice che il tradimento se non scoperto non esiste.
Pensavo ti sentissi sollevato come me


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti era il contesto. Hai dato uno schiaffo a uno che ha fatto una cosa autorizzato a farla.
> Cosa c'entra con dare uno schiaffo a uno che da uno schiaffo a tuo figlio?



Non hai capito quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai quitato uno che dice che il tradimento se non scoperto non esiste.
> Pensavo ti sentissi sollevato come me


No assolutamente no, pensavo a quando si scrive che un traditore deve essere doc. Capita spesso che se ne parla no?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non hai capito quello che ho scritto.


Rispiegamelo se ti va


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

per tutto il resto del thread quoto le ragazze in particolare Dalida ed esco...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> insomma, quello a cui hai rubato sempre si ritrova senza quello che gli hai rubato.
> 
> poi jim, guarda che questa roba che non glielo dici per non farle del male non è credibile, molto semplicemente.
> non glielo dici per mantenere, ai suoi occhi, una posizione di superiorità morale e questo si capisce benissimo.


Chiaro.
Infatti nessuno si mette su di un piedistallo a dare lezioni (non io, ma qui ce n'è più d'una).
Volevo dire, e forse non mi sono fatto capire, che glielo avrei voluto dire per farle capire quanto può far male e quanto può essere distruttivo. Ovvio che non l'ho fatto se non per pararmi il culo, ma credo anche di averle concesso troppa fiducia, sin da quell'ottobre nel quale intercettai una corrispondenza fastidiosa che preludeva a quello che poi è successo...perchè vedi, se tradisci per amore di qualcun altro allora si può capire, l'ho fatto in passato e ritengo di aver fatto la cosa giusta. Ma se lo fai non per iniziare una nuova vita con quell'altra persona, ma per motivazioni che - quali che siano - non preludono ad un progetto di vita, ma rispondono a 'esigenze' ben più superficiali, allora, cacchio, al primo spiffero chiudi tutto e non fare danni !


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispiegamelo se ti va


Certo.

Per tanti versi quello che scrive jim non è condiviso da me, adesso io aborro la violenza, ma non ripudio comunque quello che feci io quando lo feci io, Però se si prende jim in tutto il contesto di certi discorsi che lui scrive, secondo me anche se è sbagliato si può capire che in alcuni momenti si perde lucidità e si sbagli nel compiere azioni. 

Quando invece lo si riprende in singoli post in maniera rude e per il singolo post io storco il naso perchè mi sembra quasi che non si siano letti tutti gli altri  e non si cerchi sia nella forma che nei modi di farglielo capire. 
Oh ma stiamo esprimendo un'opinione. io adesso la mia.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiaro.
> Infatti nessuno si mette su di un piedistallo a dare lezioni (non io, ma qui ce n'è più d'una).
> Volevo dire, e forse non mi sono fatto capire, che glielo avrei voluto dire per farle capire quanto può far male e quanto può essere distruttivo. Ovvio che non l'ho fatto se non per pararmi il culo, ma credo anche di averle concesso troppa fiducia, sin da quell'ottobre nel quale intercettai una corrispondenza fastidiosa che preludeva a quello che poi è successo...perchè vedi, se tradisci per amore di qualcun altro allora si può capire, l'ho fatto io e ritengo di aver fatto la cosa giusta. Ma se lo fai non per iniziare una nuova vita con quell'altra persona, ma per motivazioni che - quali che siano - non preludono ad un progetto di vita, ma rispondono a 'esigenze' ben più superficiali, allora, cacchio, al primo spiffero chiudi tutto e non fare danni !


la tua fiducia è stata malriposta, come lo è stata la sua.
o prendi atto di questa situazione e cercate di ripartire calando la maschera, senza che qualcuno si senta in una posizione di vantaggio alla fin fine determinata solo da culo momentaneo [pure perchè la tua ex amante è una stronzona che manda lettere anonime, quindi occhio], oppure rimarrai sempre con sta voglia di menare le mani.
chiarisci con tua moglie dicendole tutto, parlatevi apertamente.
altrimenti resta pure così, questa mica è una lezione e io non ho niente da insegnare, ma almeno basta con ragionamenti rocamboleschi che in conclusione hanno appunto l'obiettivo di parare il culo a te e nient'altro.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim, ma sì, acconciatela pure come vuoi tu.
> rimane che sei intellettualmente disoneto, *con una morale fatta su misura per te.*
> la responsabilità te la assumi se hai il coraggio di parlarle di quello che hai fatto, altrimenti sono chiacchiere teoriche che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> alla fine non glielo dici principalmente perché sennò sarebbero cazzi amari e faresti una figura da stronzo, non è che non si capisce.
> ...


Se fosse specialità olimpica, oro fisso nel medagliere. Sport nazionale.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Per tanti versi quello che scrive jim non è condiviso da me, adesso io aborro la violenza, ma non ripudio comunque quello che feci io quando lo feci io, Però se si prende jim in tutto il contesto di certi discorsi che lui scrive, secondo me anche se è sbagliato si può capire che in alcuni momenti si perde lucidità e si sbagli nel compiere azioni.
> 
> ...



è proprio perché sono stati letti tutti gli altri che si risponde in maniera rude.
leggendo jim si ha un quadro complessivo a mio avviso molto negativo, dove una serie di elementi contribuiscono a creare malessere e falsità.
ovviamente non c'è niente di personale e gli auguro di risolvere al meglio, ma che abbia ste fantasie manesche non è un buon segno e non credo vada incentivata questa pratica in nessun modo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> è proprio perché sono stati letti tutti gli altri che si risponde in maniera rude.
> leggendo jim si ha un quadro complessivo a mio avviso molto negativo, dove una serie di elementi contribuiscono a creare malessere e falsità.
> ovviamente non c'è niente di personale e gli auguro di risolvere al meglio, ma che abbia ste fantasie manesche non è un buon segno e non credo vada incentivata questa pratica in nessun modo.



Il quadro complessivo è chiaramente un quadro assolutamente NERO. Infatti stiamo parlando di tradimenti e di reazioni spesso incontrollabili  che derivano da questo.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il quadro complessivo è chiaramente un quadro assolutamente NERO. Infatti stiamo parlando di tradimenti e di reazioni spesso incontrollabili che derivano da questo.


se una reazione di violenza non è controllabile c'è un problema, maggiormente se questo desiderio persiste nel tempo.
se poi sono spacconate da maschi io non le capisco e comunque non le condivido assolutamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> la tua fiducia è stata malriposta, come lo è stata la sua.
> o prendi atto di questa situazione e cercate di ripartire calando la maschera, senza che qualcuno si senta in una posizione di vantaggio alla fin fine determinata solo da culo momentaneo [pure perchè la tua ex amante è una stronzona che manda lettere anonime, quindi occhio], oppure rimarrai sempre con sta voglia di menare le mani.
> chiarisci con tua moglie dicendole tutto, parlatevi apertamente.
> altrimenti resta pure così, questa mica è una lezione e io non ho niente da insegnare, ma almeno basta con ragionamenti rocamboleschi che in conclusione hanno appunto l'obiettivo di parare il culo a te e nient'altro.


Dalida, forse non mi sono spiegato chiaramente : d'accordo con te che vivo in una posizione privilegiata (solo culo ? Mah, non sono d'accordo), e proprio perchè lo so, e perchè ho a cuore il mio rapporto, è già da tempo che ho smesso di fare riferimento a quella 'storia' con lei, conscio che un atteggiamento del genere non avrebbe portato da nessuna parte (il rinfaccio giornaliero può aiutare qualcuno solo a fare la valigia). 
Ciò detto, non ho ricevuto onestà, nè durante nè dopo, e la verità me la sono dovuta andare a cercare da solo.
Ho avuto di fronte una persona che ha negato l'evidenza fino alla fine, con un'arroganza davvero insopportabile.
Ci vuole tanto a dire 'ho sbagliato' e tacere di conseguenza, senza tirare fuori scuse una più improbabile dell'altra ?
La verità è sempre disarmante.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

voglio dire, se a me pure mi viene qualche volta voglia di alzare le mani per i motivi più svariati, questa cosa non è che sia comprensibile, giustificabile ecc. non si può fare e basta e se anche lo si è fatto nella vita non va difeso quell'atteggiamento a oltranza, soprattutto se si è pensato di aver avuto una reazione scomposta.
non c'è poi molto da discutere, mi pare.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci vuole tanto a dire 'ho sbagliato' e tacere di conseguenza, senza tirare fuori scuse una più improbabile dell'altra ?


dimmelo tu.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> voglio dire, se a me pure mi viene qualche volta voglia di alzare le mani per i motivi più svariati, questa cosa non è che sia comprensibile, giustificabile ecc. non si può fare e basta e se anche lo si è fatto nella vita non va difeso quell'atteggiamento a oltranza, soprattutto se si è pensato di aver avuto una reazione scomposta.
> non c'è poi molto da discutere, mi pare.



Ciao

pare pure a me. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Certi regolamenti di conti fanno ridere.

La platealità poi: fantastica.

Tipo quello sta litigando e viene retto dagli amici:

"Num me reggete, je vojo menà. Lasciateme, nun me reggete che je vojo menà a quell'infame"

Poi quando gli amici si stancano e lo lasciano quello si girà interedetto:

"Ma che sete scemi ? Mi lasciate per davvero ?"

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certi spettacoli vengono allestiti più per il divertimento del pubblico che per vere e proprie esigenze personali.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A che pro?
> scusa, ma se ho scritto che ci si attiene soltanto alla propria logica senza cercare di andare oltre, mi spieghi che significa la tua domanda?



Ciao

semplice. A cosa serve un aria accusatoria. 
Poi, a quanto pare, riguardava pure te. 
Parandoti ... il di dietro ... 

Almeno una prospettiva ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Per tanti versi quello che scrive jim non è condiviso da me, adesso io aborro la violenza, ma non ripudio comunque quello che feci io quando lo feci io, Però se si prende jim in tutto il contesto di certi discorsi che lui scrive, secondo me anche se è sbagliato si può capire che in alcuni momenti si perde lucidità e si sbagli nel compiere azioni.
> 
> ...


Cos'è che non condividi Ultimo ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se una reazione di violenza non è controllabile c'è un problema, maggiormente se questo desiderio persiste nel tempo.
> se poi sono spacconate da maschi io non le capisco e comunque non le condivido assolutamente.



Si è vero secondo me, hai ragione. probabile che ci sia un qualche problema. I problemi esistono purtroppo per noi. 

Anche sulle spacconate probabilmente hai ragione, troppo testosterone, nel mio caso ancora peggio visto la terra caliente a cui appartengo. E nemmeno io le condivido, purtroppo anche io probabilmente ho qualche problema. forse e ripeto forse mi sono un po ridimensionato. ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare... Spero di non essere mai messo alla prova.  Mi vengono gli incubi se penso a vicende ormai lontane.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> dimmelo tu.


Banalmente, non mi sono mai state fatte domande.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il quadro complessivo è chiaramente un quadro assolutamente NERO. Infatti stiamo parlando di tradimenti e di reazioni spesso incontrollabili  che derivano da questo.


Io capisco la reazione anche di violenza nel momento in cui scopri un tradimento e sei la persona più pulita del mondo.
Se tu PER PRIMO ti sei permesso di mettere il palco di corna e poi ti fai bello del concetto "se non mi scopre non esiste" allora no, allora sei una merda di persona...e lo sei perchè ti copri d'oro quando dentro sempre schifo fai.
Che qui siamo bravi tutti a parlare e ad essere razionali, è vero...ma c'è un limite.
Io la gente che ragiona come il signor utente la manderei affanculo in men che non si dica...e spero sinceramente che sua moglie scopra che lei era cornuta da ben prima...e che a questo punto lo mandi a cagare.
Certa roba di cattiveria, di falsità, di stronzaggine non la concepisco proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> semplice. A cosa serve un aria accusatoria.
> Poi, a quanto pare, riguardava pure te.
> ...



Non ci ho capito una cippa lippa. Se vuoi essere più chiara.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io capisco la reazione anche di violenza nel momento in cui scopri un tradimento e sei la persona più pulita del mondo.
> Se tu PER PRIMO ti sei permesso di mettere il palco di corna e poi ti fai bello del concetto "se non mi scopre non esiste" allora no, allora sei una merda di persona...e lo sei perchè ti copri d'oro quando dentro sempre schifo fai.
> Che qui siamo bravi tutti a parlare e ad essere razionali, è vero...ma c'è un limite.
> Io la gente che ragiona come il signor utente la manderei affanculo in men che non si dica...e spero sinceramente che sua moglie scopra che lei era cornuta da ben prima...e che a questo punto lo mandi a cagare.
> Certa roba di cattiveria, di falsità, di stronzaggine non la concepisco proprio.


Mi sa che non capisci un beneamato, ma sopravviverò.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cos'è che non condividi Ultimo ?



La violenza non dovrebbe mai essere condivisa. Ma è pur vero che trovandosi in certe situazioni incontrollabili si compiano azioni che sono reazioni dove normalmente non appartengono a chi riesce ad essere razionale e calmo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sa che non capisci un beneamato, ma sopravviverò.


No, infatti non capisco un cazzo, ma non è che mi discosto molto da te.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se una reazione di violenza non è controllabile c'è un problema, maggiormente se questo desiderio persiste nel tempo.
> se poi sono spacconate da maschi io non le capisco e comunque non le condivido assolutamente.


Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, benchè provocato.
Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi le reazioni sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il manesco che NON sono...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io capisco la reazione anche di violenza nel momento in cui scopri un tradimento e sei la persona più pulita del mondo.
> Se tu PER PRIMO ti sei permesso di mettere il palco di corna e poi ti fai bello del concetto "se non mi scopre non esiste" allora no, allora sei una merda di persona...e lo sei perchè ti copri d'oro quando dentro sempre schifo fai.
> Che qui siamo bravi tutti a parlare e ad essere razionali, è vero...ma c'è un limite.
> Io la gente che ragiona come il signor utente la manderei affanculo in men che non si dica...e spero sinceramente che sua moglie scopra che lei era cornuta da ben prima...e che a questo punto lo mandi a cagare.
> Certa roba di cattiveria, di falsità, di stronzaggine non la concepisco proprio.



E come darti torto.

Vogliamo discutere allora su come qua dentro spesso si acclama il traditore doc e dop? che dici? 

Abbiamo libroni su questo discorso che si fanno tra una risata e l'altra.

Come abbiamo esternazioni di un certo vincent vega che parla di cornuti e dulcinee e nessuno che scrive nulla. Certo alcune esternazioni tipo cornuto e dulcinea possono passare.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sa che non capisci un beneamato, ma sopravviverò.


Jim, onestamente sei indifendibile però.

Io l'impulso di mischiare le ossa di quello che si trombava la mia donna come il gioco del 15 lo capisco benissimo, non è che vado a cena con Gandhi e Buddha.

Ma tu stai cercando di far passare il messaggio che è anche una cosa giusta. 

E comunque continuo a vedere del dilettantismo in questi regolamento di conti.

Le cose fra uomini si risolvono da uomini fra uomini: in parole povere, a quattr'occhi, in privato, lontano da tutti, e senza nessuna cassa di risonanza.

Qui leggo di telefonate ai coniugi ignari, di ceffoni dati e ricevuti in piazza.

 Di Pubblico. Pubblico spettatore.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come darti torto.
> 
> Vogliamo discutere allora su come qua dentro spesso si acclama il traditore doc e dop? che dici?
> 
> ...



Ciao

questione di relativismo ...  ... 

scherzo ... ma forse neanche tanto ... 

Mi riferisco alla prima parte. La seconda non la ho capita. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La violenza non dovrebbe mai essere condivisa. Ma è pur vero che trovandosi in certe situazioni incontrollabili si compiano azioni che sono reazioni dove normalmente non appartengono a chi riesce ad essere razionale e calmo.


Ti dirò :io son paziente fino a un certo punto.Ma quando m'incazzo tiro giu tutti i santi.Quando scopri il tradimento
la reazione istintiva era quella di menarla a livelli di Mike Tyson.Ma stranamente per istinto di sopravvivenza mio non l'ho fatto e ho ringraziato Gesù e la Madonna.Perché con una denuncia del genere avrei potuto anche rischiare anche l'affidamento dei miei figli...Per cui la calma e la ragione si trova se invece di ragionare con l'orgoglio da cornuto, ragioni con la testa che t'impone di tutelare te stesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come darti torto.
> 
> Vogliamo discutere allora su come qua dentro spesso si acclama il traditore doc e dop? che dici?
> 
> ...


Vincent è onesto e ci sa fare, gli è andata bene (credo parecchie volte) come è andata bene a me (una volta).
La differenza tra Vincent e me (e altri, credo) è che lui se la sfanga molto molto razionalmente scaricando tutto sulla tipa che si ingroppa, che lui è solo uno 'strumento' e che se uno lo sfiora parte con una bella querela.
Purtroppo però, come dice correttamente Ultimo, in questi casi può anche non andare come razionalissimamente si vorrebbe, e onestà impone che se ti scopi la donna di un altro non te la puoi sfangare dicendo 'non sono affari miei'...tutto troppo asetticamente razionale, e non corrispondente a quello che succede...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Per tanti versi quello che scrive jim non è condiviso da me, adesso io aborro la violenza, ma non ripudio comunque quello che feci io quando lo feci io, Però se si prende jim in tutto il contesto di certi discorsi che lui scrive, secondo me anche se è sbagliato si può capire che in alcuni momenti si perde lucidità e si sbagli nel compiere azioni.
> 
> ...


e io ho espresso la mia
Il contesto in cui tu la capisci io non la capisco. Tutto qui
Altrimenti dovrei capire che riempi di botte anche la reale responsabile. Cosa che non credo tu faresti


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, benchè provocato.*
> Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi le reazioni sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
> Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, *ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione*, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
> Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
> P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il manesco che NON sono...


Coi più grossi te la fai sotto. Fai bene. Dalli a lei due ceffoni. Quella puttana provocatrice.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se una reazione di violenza non è controllabile c'è un problema, maggiormente se questo desiderio persiste nel tempo.
> se poi sono spacconate da maschi io non le capisco e comunque non le condivido assolutamente.


Quotissimo


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come darti torto.
> 
> Vogliamo discutere allora su come qua dentro spesso si acclama il traditore doc e dop? che dici?
> 
> ...


Spesso si acclama il traditore? Mah...
Un conto è ridere e scherzare e che due coglioni se non lo facessimo.
Un conto è avere reazioni giuste o sbagliate che siano, perchè siamo esseri umani e le reazioni sono del tutto umane.
Un conto è leggere di uno che fa il grande uomo vantandosi di non essere stato scoperto e quindi ora può fare e disfare tutto come vuole lui perchè "se non scopri il tradimento allora non esiste". Non parlo di due ceffoni, me ne frego di due ceffoni, ma fare lo sborone quando sarebbe meglio controllare quello che si è fatto prima sarebbe un attimo auspicabile.
Io non ce l'ho nè coi traditi, nè coi traditori, nè con gli amanti. 3 categorie che sono appunto categorie. Io guardo alla persona e se la persona fa qualcosa che per me è da cretino lo dico, traditore, amante, tradito che sia.
Vuole fare il grande uomo? Bene, prenda sua moglie da parte, le dicesse che anni fa le ha messo corna grandi così e oggi ha semplicemente avuto una reazione ingiustificabile.
Poi andare a sputtanare in casa d'altri è roba meschina forte...fatti i cazzi tuoi, prenditela con tua moglie, col suo amante, non con la sua famiglia. E lo ha fatto perchè si è vendicato di uno che gli stava già sui coglioni...
Ma che schifo è???
Ma che gente esiste???
Ma io me ne esco da sto thread sul serio...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti dirò :io son paziente fino a un certo punto.Ma quando m'incazzo tiro giu tutti i santi.Quando scopri il tradimento
> la reazione istintiva era quella di menarla a livelli di Mike Tyson.Ma stranamente per istinto di sopravvivenza mio non l'ho fatto e ho ringraziato Gesù e la Madonna.Perché con una denuncia del genere avrei potuto anche rischiare anche l'affidamento dei miei figli...Per cui la calma e la ragione si trova se invece di ragionare con l'orgoglio da cornuto, ragioni con la testa che t'impone di tutelare te stesso.



Ciao

:up:

toccato! 

Infatti, una sfumata a mia figlia e a tutto il resto, 
ha spento tutto in me, e solo la ragione ha condotto il gioco ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come darti torto.
> 
> *Vogliamo discutere allora su come qua dentro spesso si acclama il traditore doc e dop? che dici?
> *
> ...


Non riportiamo in auge discussioni già intraprese.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
> Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


Fra me e te, l unico ottuso sei tu.
Che non hai le palle di dire a tua moglie che l hai tradita. Prima. E ti Arrighi diritti da vomito.
Facile comportarsi cosi.
Complimenti per la mascolinità dimostrata.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Jim, onestamente sei indifendibile però.
> 
> Io l'impulso di mischiare le ossa di quello che si trombava la mia donna come il gioco del 15 lo capisco benissimo, non è che vado a cena con Gandhi e Buddha.
> 
> ...


Il 'tipo' l'ho invitato due volte ad incontrarmi, ovviamente senza successo.
Di 'dilettantismo' ce n'è stato a iosa, ma l'unica maniera per farlo sparire velocemente mi era parsa quella di informare anche la di lui moglie...se hai qualcosa da perdere è meglio che ti stai buonobuono a casa tua, oppure scegli di rischiare e di pagare, in qualche modo, per quello che hai fatto...


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei un caso più unico che raro...


Direi di no.
Sei tu che vedi solo quello che vuoi.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, benchè provocato.
> Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi le reazioni sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
> Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
> Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
> *P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il manesco che NON sono*...


Mi ero dimenticato del neretto: un singolo SCHIAFFO di un uomo su una donna, uno, ne basta solo uno, cancella in un attimo anche 20 anni di non schiaffi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> più scrivi più vengono fuori cose squallide. Hai una tendenza nauseante a dare la colpa a tutti tranne che a te. Non invidio chi ti frequenta.


Squallido è proprio la parola giusta.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Il duo squallor


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Squallido è proprio la parola giusta.


Si acclamano i traditori?:rotfl:Tenete fuori oscuro,mi raccomando,i traditori mi odiano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

ma poi quanto è ridicolo uno che mena al uomo che ha messo quintali di carne dentro la sua donna (espressione alla Oscuro), tanto a livello fisico ha vinto sempre l'altro....  farlo in pubblico poi sai le risate sul "cornuto"? La tua arroganza ti avrebbe dovuto far capire in che posizione ridicola ti mettevi, tu che sei tanto furbo


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticato del neretto: un singolo SCHIAFFO di un uomo su una donna, uno, ne basta solo uno, cancella in un attimo anche 20 anni di non schiaffi.


Scusi mr. Torquemada, ma sa, non tutti abbiamo il suo self control.
Che devo fare, torno al mio squallore e vi lascio alle vostre anime candide e senza peccato.
Che bravi che siete...


----------



## Eratò (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, benchè provocato.
> Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi le reazioni sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
> Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
> Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
> P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il manesco che NON sono...


Le donne non si toccano neanche con una rosa si dice dalle parti mie.È piu virile un uomo che ti lascia rispetto a un uomo che ti prende a schiaffi (che poi per arrivare dai schiaffi ai pugni non ci vuole niente).Mi dispiace per te.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma poi quanto è ridicolo uno che mena al uomo che ha messo quintali di carne dentro la sua donna (espressione alla Oscuro), tanto a livello fisico ha vinto sempre l'altro....  farlo in pubblico poi sai le risate sul "cornuto"? La tua arroganza ti avrebbe dovuto far capire in che posizione ridicola ti mettevi, tu che sei tanto furbo


Infatti.
Non l'ho fatto.
E' solo controproducente.
Meglio sputtanarlo con la moglie, l'effetto è più intenso e non ci si sporca le mani.
Adieu !


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Drusilla*



drusilla ha detto:


> ma poi quanto è ridicolo uno che mena al uomo che ha messo quintali di carne dentro la sua donna (espressione alla Oscuro), tanto a livello fisico ha vinto sempre l'altro....  farlo in pubblico poi sai le risate sul "cornuto"? La tua arroganza ti avrebbe dovuto far capire in che posizione ridicola ti mettevi, tu che sei tanto furbo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Una grande....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticato del neretto: un singolo SCHIAFFO di un uomo su una donna, uno, ne basta solo uno, cancella in un attimo anche 20 anni di non schiaffi.


Quoto con furore.non esiste nessuna motivazione valida e nessuna provocazione.


----------



## Eratò (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Non l'ho fatto.
> E' solo controproducente.
> Meglio sputtanarlo con la moglie, l'effetto è più intenso e non ci si sporca le mani.
> Adieu !


Madonna che vassaiola....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusi mr. Torquemada, ma sa, non tutti abbiamo il suo self control.
> Che devo fare, torno al mio squallore e vi lascio alle vostre anime candide e senza peccato.
> Che bravi che siete...


Ma anime candide de che? 

Come fai a giustificarti e a guardarti allo specchio?


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto con furore.non esiste nessuna motivazione valida e nessuna provocazione.


Ho fatto tante cose sbagliate nella mia vita,sono orgoglioso di non aver mai dato uno schiaffo ad una donna con la mano....con il pisello tanti...!


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai quitato uno che dice che il tradimento se non scoperto non esiste.
> Pensavo ti sentissi sollevato come me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho fatto tante cose sbagliate nella mia vita,sono orgoglioso di non aver mai dato uno schiaffo ad una donna con la mano....con il pisello tanti...!


Io sto ancora aspettando......


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispiegamelo se ti va


Coraggiosa...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma anime candide de che?
> 
> Come fai a giustificarti e a guardarti allo specchio?


Dove mi sarei 'giustificato' scusa ?
Credo di aver detto e scritto FINO ALLA NAUSEA che chi usa le mani su di una donna è una MERDA, e io non faccio eccezione.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusi mr. Torquemada, ma sa, non tutti abbiamo il suo *self control.*
> Che devo fare, torno al mio squallore e vi lascio alle vostre anime candide e senza peccato.
> Che bravi che siete...


Self control e Tubarao sono due rette sghembe Jim, non s'incontrano mai. Tanto per farti capire con chi stai parlando.

E' una questione di confini Jim: il fatto che per 10 anno tu sia stato al di qua di una certa linea, non conta un cazzo, la linea è stata superata. Poi magari tu riesci a fermarti a uno schiaffo.

Me per tanti lo schiaffo diventa un dritto e rovescio, poi diventa prenderla per i capelli, poi diventa prenderla a calci, poi diventa tirarle il ferro da stiro in faccia. Poi diventa leggerla in cronaca nera.

Tutto perché hai passato dopo 10 anni quella linea con un solo schiaffo.

Le dighe cominciano a crollare con una goccia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dove mi sarei 'giustificato' scusa ?
> Credo di aver detto e scritto FINO ALLA NAUSEA che chi usa le mani su di una donna è una MERDA, e io non faccio eccezione.


Se dici che ti ha provocato cerchi una motivazione per aver compiuto quel gesto. E la motivazione non esiste.
Se definisci anime candide chi non l'ha fatto quasi ironizzando e cercando di far passare noi per l'eccezioni ti stai giuustificando


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

non è un fattore di self-control ... 
Ma di problematiche non elaborate. 
E così, l'istinto non conoscendo altro, 
pulsa in quella direzione ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dici che ti ha provocato cerchi una motivazione per aver compiuto quel gesto. E la motivazione non esiste.
> Se definisci anime candide chi non l'ha fatto quasi ironizzando e cercando di far passare noi per l'eccezioni ti stai giuustificando


Non mi 'giustificavo', cercavo maldestramente di 'spiegare'.
Giustificarsi significa darsi ragione, io non me ne dò (non me ne dò con riferimento alla violenza).
Sono pentito - e da tempo - di aver usato violenza. Mi dispiace ma non ho retto. Va bene così ?


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dici che ti ha provocato cerchi una motivazione per aver compiuto quel gesto. E la motivazione non esiste.
> Se definisci anime candide chi non l'ha fatto quasi ironizzando e cercando di far passare noi per l'eccezioni ti stai giuustificando



Ciao

non giustifica solo se stesso, ma proprio l'atto di violenza in sé ... 
facendone una categoria di pregi ... di semplice "umana" ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi 'giustificavo', cercavo maldestramente di 'spiegare'.
> Giustificarsi significa darsi ragione, io non me ne dò (non me ne dò con riferimento alla violenza).
> Sono pentito - e da tempo - di aver usato violenza. Mi dispiace ma non ho retto. Va bene così ?


Non lo so. Dovresti chiederlo a tua moglie. Io la sera stessa ti avrei buttato fuori di casa


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non giustifica solo se stesso, ma proprio l'atto di violenza in sé ...
> facendone una categoria di pregi ... di semplice "umana" ...
> ...


Leggi sopra.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Dovresti chiederlo a tua moglie. Io la sera stessa ti avrei buttato fuori di casa


Ah, ho capito.
Quindi uno può tradire, spergiurare, insultare, offendere...e se poi innesca una reazione violenta la colpa è solo dell'altro ? Chiedo, giusto per capire...


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non mi 'giustificavo', cercavo maldestramente di 'spiegare'.
> Giustificarsi significa darsi ragione, io non me ne dò (non me ne dò con riferimento alla violenza).
> Sono pentito - e da tempo - di aver usato violenza. Mi dispiace ma non ho retto. Va bene così ?


comunque non ti rendi conto che hai un problema di aggressività, che adesso indirizzi in maniera più subdola sputtanando un'altra famiglia!!!


----------



## Divì (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Punto di vista di una moglie tradita al quale il marito dell'altra ha pensato bene di raccontare tutto: avrebbe dovuto farsi i c.......acci suoi, magari prendersela con la moglie ed il suo compare (mio marito) ma lasciare in pace me e la mia famiglia! Ma scusate, per vendetta, o istinto primordiale, o reazione umana (?) si coinvolgono persone che non hanno fatto male a nessuno? E già, perchè il signore in questione non ha agito perchè volesse il mio bene, ma solo per vendicarsi di sua moglie e sfogare l'odio contro mio marito...che schifo! Non penso che dopo il suo dolore sia svanito magicamente, nè tantomeno che sia diminuito, solo perchè aveva distrutto me! IL tradimento c'è stato e non si potrà mai cancellare, gli unici colpevoli sono gli autori dello stesso; io, oltre ad essere vittima del tradimento di mio marito, ho dovuto pagare per un desiderio di vendetta......ma di che stiamo parlando?????


Lorella, una domanda: ma l'amante di tuo marito e il suo (di marito) stanno ancora insieme? Lui l'ha "perdonata"?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi uno può tradire, spergiurare, insultare, offendere...e se poi innesca una reazione violenta la colpa è solo dell'altro ? Chiedo, giusto per capire...


La reazione violenta parte da te. Vedi che cerchi una giustificazione? Ti offendo? Mi offendi. Ti insulto? Mi insulti. Ti tradisco? Mi lasci.
Nel momento in cui mi metti le mani addosso smetti di esistere per me.
Ai miei figli insegno che nulla giustifica la violenza.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi uno può tradire, spergiurare, insultare, offendere...e se poi innesca una reazione violenta la colpa è solo dell'altro ? Chiedo, giusto per capire...



Ciao

se partiamo da ciò ... allora finiamo che, 
mi uccidi mio figlio, io allora uccido il tuo ... 

Non funziona così. Non funziona. 
Se no, è una giustificazione ... con permissione. 

Le scelte ci sono ... al sbagliato, si può rispondere in vari modi.
Non vi è solo una possibilità ... 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Dovresti chiederlo a tua moglie. Io la sera stessa ti avrei buttato fuori di casa


Lei non lo ha fatto. 
Perchè sapeva di essere DOPPIAMENTE nel torto, perchè mi aveva tradito e perchè mi aveva provocato.
Due giorni dopo sono stato convocato da un noto avvocato penalista della città che mi ha fatto chiaramente capire che la querela era pronta a partire nel caso si fossero ripetute certe situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei non lo ha fatto.
> Perchè sapeva di essere DOPPIAMENTE nel torto, perchè mi aveva tradito e perchè mi aveva provocato.
> Due giorni dopo sono stato convocato da un noto avvocato penalista della città che mi ha fatto chiaramente capire che la querela era pronta a partire nel caso si fossero ripetute certe situazioni.


Contebta lei.
Io non aspetterei la secobda volta e magari nemmeno lei se avesse saputo che l'avevi tradita.
E spero che lei sappia di non avere colpe o sei riuscito a farle credere anche questo?


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi sa che non capisci un beneamato, ma sopravviverò.


Che sfortuna.
Sei circondato da ottusangoli.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> comunque non ti rendi conto che hai un problema di aggressività, che adesso indirizzi in maniera più subdola sputtanando un'altra famiglia!!!


Ce l'ho e lo sto curando con un terapeuta e i risultati si vedono.
Ripeto che, se potessi tornare indietro, terrei le mani a posto (non solo ma anche per non passare dalla parte del torto).
Quanto allo sputtanamento scusami ma in questi 'giochetti' credo che ognuno debba farsi due conticini : se, come Vincent, sei single non hai niente da temere. Se sei sposato con un figlio allora è diverso...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contebta lei.
> Io non aspetterei la secobda volta e magari nemmeno lei se avesse saputo che l'avevi tradita.
> E spero che lei sappia di non avere colpe o sei riuscito a farle credere anche questo?


La sua colpa è stata quella di vivere in un'altra dimensione per cinque mesi, sottraendo del tempo e delle attenzioni a suo figlio e a me.
E' stata quella di svegliarsi all'una, e accendere il telefono, raccontandomi che soffriva di insonnia.
Quella di avere sempre il telefono occupato, e di essere spesso irraggiungibile (se hai un figlio NON te lo puoi permettere).
Quella di incazzarsi - in quei mesi - per un nonnulla, pur di raccontarsi che le cose tra me e lei andavano male per giustificare quello che faceva di nascosto.
Quella di fottersene del fatto che l'avessi sgamata a ottobre, quando ancora non c'erano che paroline dolci.
Sconta l'arroganza di chi se n'è sempre fottuto, di chi non ha mai avuto senso della misura, e cioè quello di capire che - dopo l'arrivio di una lettera anonima alla quale manco avevo creduto - ha pure l'ardire di continuare a messaggiare col tipo invece di sotterrare la storia una volta per tutte.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lei non lo ha fatto.
> Perchè sapeva di essere DOPPIAMENTE nel torto, perchè mi aveva tradito e perchè mi aveva provocato.
> Due giorni dopo sono stato convocato da un noto avvocato penalista della città che mi ha fatto chiaramente capire che la querela era pronta a partire nel caso si fossero ripetute certe situazioni.


Abbattetelo.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetelo.


Riesci a motivare le tue asserzioni o non riesci ad andare oltre una parola una ?
Se ti faccio così schifo (tranquilla che è reciproco), puoi sempre andare altrove, di thread ce n'è tanti...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La sua colpa è stata quella di vivere in un'altra dimensione per cinque mesi, sottraendo del tempo e delle attenzioni a suo figlio e a me.
> E' stata quella di svegliarsi all'una, e accendere il telefono, raccontandomi che soffriva di insonnia.
> Quella di avere sempre il telefono occupato, e di essere spesso irraggiungibile (se hai un figlio NON te lo puoi permettere).
> Quella di incazzarsi - in quei mesi - per un nonnulla, pur di raccontarsi che le cose tra me e lei andavano male per giustificare quello che faceva di nascosto.
> ...



Ciao

questo è tradire, come lo hai fatto pure tu. 
Forse, un attimo di auto-critica, non guasterebbe ... 

O stai facendo, chi ha tradito più schifosamente?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La sua colpa è stata quella di vivere in un'altra dimensione per cinque mesi, sottraendo del tempo e delle attenzioni a suo figlio e a me.
> E' stata quella di svegliarsi all'una, e accendere il telefono, raccontandomi che soffriva di insonnia.
> Quella di avere sempre il telefono occupato, e di essere spesso irraggiungibile (se hai un figlio NON te lo puoi permettere).
> Quella di incazzarsi - in quei mesi - per un nonnulla, pur di raccontarsi che le cose tra me e lei andavano male per giustificare quello che faceva di nascosto.
> ...


Esiste la separazione


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Riesci a motivare le tue asserzioni o non riesci ad andare oltre una parola una ?
> Se ti faccio così schifo (tranquilla che è reciproco), puoi sempre andare altrove, di thread ce n'è tanti...


Mi sto adeguando al tuo livello intellettivo
Strano tu non riesca ad apprezzare.
Sono ancora troppo difficile da comprendere?
Mi spiace.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è tradire, come lo hai fatto pure tu.
> Forse, un attimo di auto-critica, non guasterebbe ...
> ...


Mi spiace, ma non l'ho neanche lontanamente fatto nello stesso modo.
Non mi sono dimenticato neanche per un secondo delle mie priorità, tant'è che la mia storia extraconiugale è consistita nel vedersi due volte al mese, non di più.
Ovviamente (tanto per precedere il commento delle erinni qui presenti) questo non fa di me una persona migliore di lei, semplicemente molto più accorta e presente.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto adeguando al tuo livello intellettivo
> Strano tu non riesca ad apprezzare.
> Sono ancora troppo difficile da comprendere?
> Mi spiace.


Quattro righe ?
Facciamo progressi...


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non l'ho neanche lontanamente fatto nello stesso modo.
> Non mi sono dimenticato neanche per un secondo delle mie priorità, tant'è che la mia storia extraconiugale è consistita nel vedersi due volte al mese, non di più.
> Ovviamente (tanto per precedere il commento delle erinni qui presenti) questo non fa di me una persona migliore di lei, semplicemente molto più accorta e presente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esiste la separazione


Ma se ami una persona, e sai che lo hai fatto anche tu, allora val la pena cercare di ricostruire, soprattutto se c'è di mezzo un bambino.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Banalmente, non mi sono mai state fatte domande.


banalmente, questa si chiama paraculaggine.
non dai quello che chiedi, quindi non ti sorprendere.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non l'ho neanche lontanamente fatto nello stesso modo.
> Non mi sono dimenticato neanche per un secondo delle mie priorità, tant'è che la mia storia extraconiugale è consistita nel vedersi due volte al mese, non di più.
> Ovviamente (tanto per precedere il commento delle erinni qui presenti) questo non fa di me una persona migliore di lei, semplicemente molto più accorta e presente.



Ciao

non c'è la faccio a prendermela con te ... 
ti leggo sincero ... anche se non condivido ... 
ma apprezzo in modo "sproporzionato" la sincerità ... 

Il punto è, più schifoso o meno, state alla pari ... uguali. 
Come procede la ricostruzione? ... 
Piccolo consiglio: non fare leva sui sensi di colpa,
mira esclusivamente su di voi ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è vero secondo me, hai ragione. probabile che ci sia un qualche problema. I problemi esistono purtroppo per noi.
> 
> Anche sulle spacconate probabilmente hai ragione, troppo testosterone, nel mio caso ancora peggio visto la terra caliente a cui appartengo. E nemmeno io le condivido, purtroppo anche io probabilmente ho qualche problema. forse e ripeto forse mi sono un po ridimensionato. ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare... Spero di non essere mai messo alla prova.  Mi vengono gli incubi se penso a vicende ormai lontane.


scusa, io nemmeno ti conosco, ma se pensi di non riuscire a controllare delle pulsioni violente un problema c'è e non basta alzare le spalle e dire "purtroppo".
poi se mi sbaglio mi scuso già da ora per il tono.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> banalmente, questa si chiama paraculaggine.
> non dai quello che chiedi, quindi non ti sorprendere.


Quello che ho chiesto l'ho trovato, nessuno me l'ha raccontato.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'è la faccio a prendermela con te ...
> ti leggo sincero ... anche se non condivido ...
> ...


Sto cercando di evitarlo, e a sette mesi dalla 'scoperta' posso dire che, sia io che lei, abbiamo fatto notevoli progressi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quattro righe ?
> Facciamo progressi...


Non mi sembra tu faccia progressi ma se ti fa piacere crederlo...







Non ce la fa.
No.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, benchè provocato.
> Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi le reazioni sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
> Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
> Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
> P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il manesco che NON sono...


vedi che questo thread non l'ho aperto io, non mi sono messa io a dire che avevo una gran voglia di spaccare il culo a chicchessia e palle varie che poi vi vorrei vedè.
alla fine giusto tua moglie hai picchiato.
anziché metterti seriamente a lavorare sul modo in cui non farlo più, sentirti in colpa o qualunque altra cosa che denoterebbe, quello sì, umanità [poiché ad essere veramente umano è il senso di empatia, e non la reazione più o meno violenta, che è animalesca] stai qua a ripetere che il tuo tradimento non fa niente perché tanto nessuno lo sa.
peraltro, cosa veramente ridicola, considerando che con tutta probabilità è stata la tua ex amante a mandarti la lettera, continuando ad impicciarsi dei cazzi del vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

poi guarda che a me i miei uomini non mi hanno mai preso a schiaffi nemmeno se "provocati", che poi è la cazzata vecchia come il mondo che ogni uomo che alza le mani racconta dall'inizio dei tempi.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sto cercando di evitarlo, e a sette mesi dalla 'scoperta' posso dire che, sia io che lei, abbiamo fatto notevoli progressi.



Ciao

perfetto. Mi fa piacere. 

Beh, ovvio che lo eviti. 
L'amante del mio ex, mi evita ancora dopo anni ... 
Eppure, non alzerei mano ad una mosca ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> poi guarda che a me i miei uomini non mi hanno mai preso a schiaffi nemmeno se "provocati", che poi è la cazzata vecchia come il mondo che ogni uomo che alza le mani racconta dall'inizio dei tempi.


Per me equivale più o meno ad "amore, ti giuro, mi ha costretto lei!!".


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scusi mr. Torquemada, ma sa, non tutti abbiamo il suo self control.
> Che devo fare, torno al mio squallore e vi lascio alle vostre anime candide e senza peccato.
> Che bravi che siete...


vedi che non ci vuole tantissimo, quindi non è che qua ci sia qualcuno mediamente più bravo di altri.
riflettici un attimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2014)

*ho letto un po'*

io non sono andata a cercare nessuno.
non mi era montata la rabbia, il mio era un dolore più simile ad un lutto.
Però... dopo...
quando ho cominciato a ricevere telefonate anonime...
quando ho cominciato a ricevere messaggi da strani account...
ecco, ad un certo punto mi è montata la carogna.
quindi sì, ho cercato, trovato e fatto in modo che la cosa finisse.
e ciò che mi ha impedito di farlo usando le mani è stato il fatto di non poter reagire a botta calda ed il pensiero dei miei figli, perchè per il resto vedevo rosso.
E capisco molto bene che quando si vede rosso non si riesca ad essere razionali.
A me è capitato poche volte nella vita di vedere proprio rosso: non è una bella cosa.
Si diventa bestie, certo.
Specie se tra quando vedi rosso e quando hai la causa di questo stato davanti, non passa il tempo necessario a farti smaltire l'adrenalina: in quei momenti non riesci a pensare, almeno io non ci riesco.
E per quanto uno possa inorridirsi di fronte alla violenza, quando la subisci immotivatamente, o la vedi subire, qualcosa ti scatta dentro.

La violenza richiama altra violenza, la crudeltà, il riconoscere nell'altro la volontà di procurarti dolore, di annientarti, genera ansia, paura, angoscia e richiama in vita la nostra bestialità.
In quei momenti o scappi via o ti giri e attacchi a tua volta.
Ho vissuto quella sensazione anche in altre circostanze e la sensazione era precisamente quella di essere un animale dominato dall'istinto e non dalla ragione ed il ricordo di quella sensazione è spaventosamente orribile, ricordo il cuore in gola, il rumore del sangue nelle orecchie e il sapore metallico in bocca.
Quindi sì, bisogna evitarla, ne sono sicura.
Ma sono anche sicura che non sempre siamo in grado di farlo, che non sempre è facile farlo, che talvolta è veramente difficile farlo.
Questo vuol anche dire che chi è meno capace di farlo, deve stare maggiormente in guardia.


----------



## zanna (17 Dicembre 2014)

Di la verità Jim ... ti piace essere circondato da tutte queste pulzelle ... sebbene incazzatisssssime


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Di la verità Jim ... ti piace essere circondato da tutte queste pulzelle ... sebbene incazzatisssssime


molto acuto questo commentario... levo le tende va, hai ragione


----------



## zanna (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono andata a cercare nessuno.
> non mi era montata la rabbia, il mio era un dolore più simile ad un lutto.
> Però... dopo...
> quando ho cominciato a ricevere telefonate anonime...
> ...


Sai la cosa che più rammento? E' il suono della mia voce ... "metallico" il rumore delaria che entrava nel naso e l'onda di calore che dalle spalle usciva se mi avessero misurato l'aura sarebbe stata fuori scala :scared::scared::scared:
No non dev'essere stato un bello spettacolo


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è un fattore di self-control ...
> Ma di problematiche non elaborate.
> ...


ciao sienne.
quoto tutto.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono andata a cercare nessuno.
> non mi era montata la rabbia, il mio era un dolore più simile ad un lutto.
> Però... dopo...
> quando ho cominciato a ricevere telefonate anonime...
> ...



Ciao

forse per dimensioni realmente chiare e per questioni di forza,
non mi è mai passato per la mente ... solo, quando hanno toccato mia figlia ... 
e forse, sapendo a priori di non avere alcuna chance ... ma dove vado io ... 
scatta in automatico la ragione ... 
forse ... non lo so ...


sienne


----------



## zanna (17 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> molto acuto questo commentario... levo le tende va, hai ragione


 e mo c'ho detto??


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi uno può tradire, spergiurare, insultare, offendere...e se poi innesca una reazione violenta la colpa è solo dell'altro ? Chiedo, giusto per capire...


bravo, esattamente.
mentire è un comportamento sbagliato, ma comunque lo sai benissimo e manco te ne preoccupi, alzare le mani è incivile e violento e infatti si configura come reato.
funziona così, esattamente così.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La violenza richiama altra violenza, la crudeltà, il riconoscere nell'altro la volontà di procurarti dolore, di annientarti, genera ansia, paura, angoscia e richiama in vita la nostra bestialità.
> In quei momenti o scappi via o ti giri e attacchi a tua volta.
> Ho vissuto quella sensazione anche in altre circostanze e la sensazione era precisamente quella di essere un animale dominato dall'istinto e non dalla ragione ed il ricordo di quella sensazione è spaventosamente orribile, ricordo il cuore in gola, il rumore del sangue nelle orecchie e il sapore metallico in bocca.
> Quindi sì, bisogna evitarla, ne sono sicura.
> ...


Quelle belle litigate in cui dai il via agli insulti più fantasiosi. Ti urli in faccia di tutto. Sei a due cm di distanza da lei.
E ad un certo punto SBAM, ti arriva un ceffone da lei che ti prendi in pieno. Vedi le lucine davanti agli occhi e pensi: ora le mischio le ossa. Vedi partire il secondo ceffone ma lo blocchi prendendole il polso. Arriva l'altro. Blocchi pure quello. La costringi a sedersi sul divano. Ti metti il cappotto e te ne vai. Ringrazio Dio di essere riuscito a farlo in quelle tre o quattro occasioni mi è capitato.

Sbri, qui, se poi andiamo a ben vedere, il problema più subdolo non è lo schiaffo dato a lei (oddio è una schifezza bastarda): qui il nostro utente ci dice che non passa un giorno per il quale non si maledice per averlo fatto, sta cercando di rimediare (terapia), etc etc. Qui la cosa che puzza veramente tanto sono tutte le sovrastrutture mentali che si stanno adducendo per quello schiaffo: provocava, io quando ho tradito non mi sono fatto scoprire, a lui non ho fatto niente perché mi poteva rovinare, etc etc etc etc.........


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> e mo c'ho detto??


ti davo ragione. Stiamo pure bombando questo arrogante con la nostra pazienza!


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quello che ho chiesto l'ho trovato, nessuno me l'ha raccontato.


intendo dire che chiedi onestà, correttezza, verità, attenzione ecc. ma alla fine tu mica ne dai.
lo hai detto tu, non le parli del tuo tradimento per pararti il culo, come mai?
anche lei alla fine ha provato a pararsi il culo, tale e quale a te, solo che lei è stata meno brava di te a sparare cazzate.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Di la verità Jim ... ti piace essere circondato da tutte queste pulzelle ... sebbene incazzatisssssime


credo che tu volessi sdrammatizzare, ma anche a me sto commento mi pare fuori luogo.
non ci sono pulzelle che stanno circondando jim, il quale peraltro ha pure distribuito vari "non capisci un cazzo".
poi vabbé, io sono pesante e si sa.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> intendo dire che chiedi onestà, correttezza, verità, attenzione ecc. ma alla fine tu mica ne dai.
> lo hai detto tu, non le parli del tuo tradimento per pararti il culo, come mai?
> anche lei alla fine ha provato a pararsi il culo, tale e quale a te, solo che lei è stata meno brava di te a sparare cazzate.



Ciao

lui, non l'ha sgamata ... è stato una lettere anonima ... 
Perciò, di bravura nulla ... solo culo ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo che tu volessi sdrammatizzare, ma anche a me sto commento mi pare fuori luogo.
> non ci sono pulzelle che stanno circondando jim, il quale peraltro ha pure distribuito vari "non capisci un cazzo".
> poi vabbé, *io sono pesante *e si sa.


Lo credo bene, con tutte quelle braccia 

Pensa che quando meni schiaffoni


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lui, non l'ha sgamata ... è stato una lettere anonima ...
> Perciò, di bravura nulla ... solo culo ...
> ...


ciao sienne, sì, lo avevo detto, culo, nient'altro.
inoltre, lui stesso dice che questa lettera anonima probabile gliel'abbia mandata la sua ex amante.
ma il suo tradimento non ha mica avuto conseguenze sul suo matrimonio, assolutamente no [dice lui].


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma se ami una persona, e sai che lo hai fatto anche tu, allora val la pena cercare di ricostruire, soprattutto se c'è di mezzo un bambino.


Invece picchiarla è meglio...


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao sienne, sì, lo avevo detto, culo, nient'altro.
> inoltre, lui stesso dice che questa lettera anonima probabile gliel'abbia mandata la sua ex amante.
> ma il suo tradimento non ha mica avuto conseguenze sul suo matrimonio, assolutamente no [dice lui].



Ciao

c'erto che lo ha avuto ... 
e forse, il tradimento di lei, ne è una conseguenza ... 



sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse per dimensioni realmente chiare e *per questioni di forza*,
> non mi è mai passato per la mente ... solo, quando hanno toccato mia figlia ...
> ...


no, non c'entra la forza o le dimensioni, secondo me.
c'entra solo la soggezione del male che puoi fare all'altro e la tua indole.
Se fai un corso di autodifesa che non sia quello di Barbie, la prima cosa che ti dicono è che già uno che fa un corso di autodifesa ha un handicap: non attaccherà mai per primo e quando reagirà non vorrà fare davvero male.
Invece davanti alla violenza è solo la determinazione a colpire e colpire duro che ti può salvare.
Poi certo, puoi scegliere di subire e non reagire.
Se pensi di potertela cavare così.
Ma anche i conigli quando non possono più scappare si girano e cercano di morderti.
Ci sono momenti in cui non vedi alternativa, in cui ti senti con le spalle al muro o colto di sorpresa al punto da essere preso dal panico.
In quei momenti è difficile essere razionali.
Ribadisco: non giustifico la violenza, mai.
Non potrà mai essere una cosa buona la violenza, per me.
Però capisco anche che a volte si possa perdere il controllo, per quanto sia auspicabile che non succeda mai.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo credo bene, con tutte quelle braccia
> 
> Pensa che quando meni schiaffoni




io, cogliona e come sono, me la sono sempre presa principalmente con me stessa per ogni cosa, almeno in prima battuta.
quindi anche gli schiaffoni, simbolici, me li sono per lo più tirati in faccia, sbagliando a mia volta.
anche perciò mi fa innervosire chi, come jim, trova mille mila giustificazioni per sé e solo aggravanti per gli altri.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'erto che lo ha avuto ...
> e forse, il tradimento di lei, ne è una conseguenza ...
> ...


secondo me sì, è ovvio.
ma jim, anche nella prima discussione, lo esclude categoricamente.
tutto in linea con la sua visione per cui l'autocritica non sia mai a farla.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non c'entra la forza o le dimensioni, secondo me.
> c'entra solo la soggezione del male che puoi fare all'altro e la tua indole.
> Se fai un corso di autodifesa che non sia quello di Barbie, la prima cosa che ti dicono è che già uno che fa un corso di autodifesa ha un handicap: non attaccherà mai per primo e quando reagirà non vorrà fare davvero male.
> Invece davanti alla violenza è solo la determinazione a colpire e colpire duro che ti può salvare.
> ...



Ciao

mizzica, il corso di autodifesa l'ho fatto. Pure due volte. Ha solo servito per quanto riguarda l'autostima ... 

Devo riflettere ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me sì, è ovvio.
> ma jim, anche nella prima discussione, lo esclude categoricamente.
> tutto in linea con la sua visione per cui l'autocritica non sia mai a farla.



Ciao

capito. 
La prima discussione non la ho più presente ... probabilmente non vi ero ... 

Anche il più abile traditore ... infligge falsità ... e qualcosa non quadra più ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent è onesto e ci sa fare, gli è andata bene (credo parecchie volte) come è andata bene a me (una volta).
> La differenza tra Vincent e me (e altri, credo) è che lui se la sfanga molto molto razionalmente scaricando tutto sulla tipa che si ingroppa, che lui è solo uno 'strumento' e che se uno lo sfiora parte con una bella querela.
> Purtroppo però, come dice correttamente Ultimo, in questi casi può anche non andare come razionalissimamente si vorrebbe, e onestà impone che se ti scopi la donna di un altro non te la puoi sfangare dicendo 'non sono affari miei'...tutto troppo asetticamente razionale, e non corrispondente a quello che succede...



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quelle belle litigate in cui dai il via agli insulti più fantasiosi. Ti urli in faccia di tutto. Sei a due cm di distanza da lei.
> E ad un certo punto SBAM, ti arriva un ceffone da lei che ti prendi in pieno. Vedi le lucine davanti agli occhi e pensi: ora le mischio le ossa. Vedi partire il secondo ceffone ma lo blocchi prendendole il polso. Arriva l'altro. Blocchi pure quello. La costringi a sedersi sul divano. Ti metti il cappotto e te ne vai. Ringrazio Dio di essere riuscito a farlo in quelle tre o quattro occasioni mi è capitato.
> 
> Sbri, qui, se poi andiamo a ben vedere, il problema più subdolo non è lo schiaffo dato a lei (oddio è una schifezza bastarda): qui il nostro utente ci dice che non passa un giorno per il quale non si maledice per averlo fatto, sta cercando di rimediare (terapia), etc etc. Qui la cosa che puzza veramente tanto sono tutte le sovrastrutture mentali che si stanno adducendo per quello schiaffo: provocava, io quando ho tradito non mi sono fatto scoprire, a lui non ho fatto niente perché mi poteva rovinare, etc etc etc etc.........


ma infatti io non davo giustificazioni al gesto di lui(che poi quello che dovevo dire su tutte le parapiotte che si sta raccontando glielo dissi già e pare brutto ripetersi) nè per dargli contro. Era una riflessione proprio mia sul fatto che l'uomo è una bbbestia
e che quando ti vengono a pestare le uova nel paniere e poi non basta e ti rompono pure il paniere e poi non basta, con quello che è avanzato del paniere provano a darti fuoco, ecco, in quel caso che a qualcuno si chiuda la vena lo capisco.
Pure se, una vena chiusa, non è mai bella.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e io ho espresso la mia
> Il contesto in cui tu la capisci io non la capisco. Tutto qui
> Altrimenti dovrei capire che riempi di botte anche la reale responsabile. Cosa che non credo tu faresti



Esatto.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mizzica, il corso di autodifesa l'ho fatto. Pure due volte. Ha solo servito per quanto riguarda l'autostima ...
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non c'entra la forza o le dimensioni, secondo me.
> c'entra solo la soggezione del male che puoi fare all'altro e la tua indole.
> Se fai un corso di autodifesa che non sia quello di Barbie, la prima cosa che ti dicono è che già uno che fa un corso di autodifesa ha un handicap: non attaccherà mai per primo e quando reagirà non vorrà fare davvero male.
> Invece davanti alla violenza è solo la determinazione a colpire e colpire duro che ti può salvare.
> ...


i corsi di autodifesa devono servire a 2 cose: consentirti di creare una via di fuga quando ti trovi con le spalle al muro e rinforzare la tua autostima.

per tutto il resto consiglio di studiarsi sempre bene l'Arte della Guerra di Sun Tzu


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Io continuo a sostenere che questo modo di pensare equivale a:

Non sono io ad essere razzista. Sono loro ad essere negri.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che questo modo di pensare equivale a:
> 
> Non sono io ad essere razzista. Sono loro ad essere negri.



Ciao

in effetti ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che questo modo di pensare equivale a:
> 
> Non sono io ad essere razzista. Sono loro ad essere negri.


"Andrei a fare il missionario in Africa, se non fosse piena di negri."


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti io non davo giustificazioni al gesto di lui(che poi quello che dovevo dire su tutte le parapiotte che si sta raccontando glielo dissi già e pare brutto ripetersi) nè per dargli contro. Era una riflessione proprio mia sul fatto che l'uomo è una bbbestia
> e che quando ti vengono a pestare le uova nel paniere e poi non basta e ti rompono pure il paniere e poi non basta, con quello che è avanzato del paniere provano a darti fuoco, ecco, in quel caso che a qualcuno si chiuda la vena lo capisco.
> Pure se, una vena chiusa, non è mai bella.


E tu vieni a me a parlare di vene chiuse ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spesso si acclama il traditore? Mah...
> Un conto è ridere e scherzare e che due coglioni se non lo facessimo.
> Un conto è avere reazioni giuste o sbagliate che siano, perchè siamo esseri umani e le reazioni sono del tutto umane.
> Un conto è leggere di uno che fa il grande uomo vantandosi di non essere stato scoperto e quindi ora può fare e disfare tutto come vuole lui perchè "se non scopri il tradimento allora non esiste". Non parlo di due ceffoni, me ne frego di due ceffoni, ma fare lo sborone quando sarebbe meglio controllare quello che si è fatto prima sarebbe un attimo auspicabile.
> ...


Il fatto è che fondamentalmente io la penso come stai scrivendo tu, ma vado oltre. E se mi permetti anche in altri casi eclatanti si è andati oltre cercando oltre il confine, altri significati. O altri termini.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me equivale più o meno ad "amore, ti giuro, mi ha costretto lei!!".


per me comunque è peggio, poiché effettivamente, checché se ne dica, tradire una persona non è come picchiarla.

farfalla lo ha detto molto bene. alzi la voce? alzo la voce. mi insulti? ti insulto. mi tradisci? mi separo. 
la violenza, anche se non brutale e costantemente minimizzata [due schiaffi, che sarà mai! e che volevi fare? pigliarla a pugni nello stomaco? boh], è peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il duo squallor





chanel presto





stump.




(Modalità serissima)


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capito.
> La prima discussione non la ho più presente ... probabilmente non vi ero ...
> ...


sienne, se vuoi leggerla è qui, comunque non dice molto altro rispetto a questa.
jim, come hai sottolineato anche tu, è evidentemente inconsapevole delle cose che dice, pertanto le dice con una certa trasparenza, almeno qui.

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21400-la-mia-storia

la penso come te su tutto comunque.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me comunque è peggio, poiché effettivamente, checché se ne dica, tradire una persona non è come picchiarla.
> 
> farfalla lo ha detto molto bene. alzi la voce? alzo la voce. mi insulti? ti insulto. mi tradisci? mi separo.
> la violenza, anche se non brutale e costantemente minimizzata [due schiaffi, che sarà mai! e che volevi fare? pigliarla a pugni nello stomaco? boh], è peggio.



Ciao

quoto ... e lo firmo ...


sienne


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il fatto è che fondamentalmente io la penso come stai scrivendo tu, ma vado oltre. E se mi permetti anche in altri casi eclatanti si è andati oltre cercando oltre il confine, altri significati. O altri termini.


Per mio vissuto personale io vado fin troppo oltre...anzi a volte scavalco anche troppo il confine di ciò che si dovrebbe permettere...questo non toglie che ci sia gente che personalmente faccio fatica a reggere. 
Diciamo allora che è un limite mio non sopportare le cazzate immani che leggo a volte. E non è una singola cosa, ma un insieme veramente fastidioso per il mio personale sentire.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me comunque è peggio, poiché effettivamente, checché se ne dica, tradire una persona non è come picchiarla.
> 
> farfalla lo ha detto molto bene. alzi la voce? alzo la voce. mi insulti? ti insulto. mi tradisci? mi separo.
> la violenza, anche se non brutale e costantemente minimizzata [due schiaffi, che sarà mai! e che volevi fare? pigliarla a pugni nello stomaco? boh], è peggio.


Chiaro che sia peggio...
Era solo a sottolineare una frase che per me non sta nè in cielo nè in terra...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, io nemmeno ti conosco, ma se pensi di non riuscire a controllare delle pulsioni violente un problema c'è e non basta alzare le spalle e dire "purtroppo".
> poi se mi sbaglio mi scuso già da ora per il tono.


Ma si che non mi conosci. però se hai letto un certo malloppone qualche post dietro spiegavo che spesso ad azioni come un tradimento dove ci si sente morire dentro può capitare di perdere la testa e diventare violenti. A volte vuoi la cultura propria di provenienza a volte altro ancora. Io non mi ritengo perfetto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che questo modo di pensare equivale a:
> 
> Non sono io ad essere razzista. Sono loro ad essere negri.


Questo modo di pensare non rispecchia me. E nemmeno è quello che intendevo.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mio vissuto personale io vado fin troppo oltre...anzi a volte scavalco anche troppo il confine di ciò che si dovrebbe permettere...questo non toglie che ci sia gente che personalmente faccio fatica a reggere.
> Diciamo allora che è un limite mio non sopportare le cazzate immani che leggo a volte. E non è una singola cosa, ma un insieme veramente fastidioso per il mio personale sentire.



Ciao

è fastidioso, perché certe cretinaggini hanno diritto ad esserci ed essere equivalenti ... 
Tutto un paraculismo, che le proprio opinioni valgano quanto le altre ... 
anche se fondate sulla sabbia ... 

No. Non lo sopporto a volte pure io ... Proprio fastidioso. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiaro che sia peggio...
> Era solo a sottolineare una frase che per me non sta nè in cielo nè in terra...


sì, ho capito, è che è un must quello di paragonare un tradimento a una violenza.
poi la violenza-violenza è diversa ed è peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mio vissuto personale io vado fin troppo oltre...anzi a volte scavalco anche troppo il confine di ciò che si dovrebbe permettere...questo non toglie che ci sia gente che personalmente faccio fatica a reggere.
> Diciamo allora che è un limite mio non sopportare le cazzate immani che leggo a volte. E non è una singola cosa, ma un insieme veramente fastidioso per il mio personale sentire.



Ma infatti..! vedi che ci siamo. Tu per il tuo personale sentire non sopporti alcune cose, io invece non sopporto altri tipi di situazioni.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ho capito, è che è un must quello di paragonare un tradimento a una violenza.
> poi la violenza-violenza è diversa ed è peggio.


No, assolutamente. Non mi permetterei MAI di fare un paragone simile. Per me sono più piani assolutamente diversi...


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti..! vedi che ci siamo. Tu per il tuo personale sentire non sopporti alcune cose, io invece non sopporto altri tipi di situazioni.


Ma credo che il fatto che ognuno abbia un proprio sentire sia pacifico.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si che non mi conosci. però se hai letto un certo malloppone qualche post dietro spiegavo che *spesso ad azioni come un tradimento dove ci si sente morire dentro può capitare di perdere la testa e diventare violenti.* A volte vuoi la cultura propria di provenienza a volte altro ancora. Io non mi ritengo perfetto.


guarda che questo dipende principalmente dalla persona e non da altro.
ogni volta che mi accade qualcosa di brutto mi viene in mente, in prima istanza, a cosa potrei aver fatto io.
è questione di attitudine.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma credo che il fatto che ognuno abbia un proprio sentire sia pacifico.



Ciao

ma infatti. Non sta lì la questione. Ci mancherebbe pure ... 
E la gestione di essa, nei confronti agli altri sentire ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fra me e te, l unico ottuso sei tu.
> Che non hai le palle di dire a tua moglie che l hai tradita. Prima. E ti Arrighi diritti da vomito.
> Facile comportarsi cosi.
> Complimenti per la mascolinità dimostrata.



E tu da quando hai detto a tuo marito che lo tradisci? 

E non uscirtene con la solita solfa che.... sapeva che se mi tradiva io mi sarei sentita libera di fare altrettanto perchè è nella mia natura.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Personalmente la violenza l'ho usata su di lei, *benchè* provocato.
> Ho già detto (fino allo sfinimento) che chi alza le mani su una donna è una merda, ma in certi casi *le reazioni* sono difficilmente controllabili (SOPRATTUTTO SE LA 'CONTROPARTE' NON COLLABORA MA TI PROVOCA).
> Il 'tipo' non l'ho neanche sfiorato, ma solo perchè temevo per me e per la mia professione, poichè penso che in certi casi due ceffoni ci stanno tutti.
> Poi, c'è chi la aborre, e non la userebbe in nessun caso, e c'è chi invece, perso dall'ira, ha mollato due ceffoni in giro.
> P.S. : in 10 anni (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) con la mia ex moglie non c'è mai stato un singolo episodio di violenza. Così, giusto per non passare per il *manesco che NON sono*...



Quale è il problema a riconoscerti questa parte violenta?

Mi incuriosisce davvero sai?

Non è un qualcosa di esclusiva proprietà maschile fra l'altro.

Perchè ti giudichi merda? Che significato ha?

Hai picchiato. Lascia perdere il perchè e il percome. 
Hai picchiato. Significa che la tua parte violenta è uscita di controllo. 

Non credere di averne l'esclusiva. 

Non capisco la funzione del definirti merda, a cosa serve? per espiare? negare quella parte e rimetterla dormiente? Collocarla in un preciso momento, aperto e chiuso. Come se non fosse una parte di te? 

Penso che esista una diseducazione di fondo al riconoscimento della propria di violenza. 

Onestamente, se un uomo o una donna, soltanto accennasse ad allungarmi un manorovescio e non avessi via di fuga, finirebbe disteso/a nel momento in cui il mio cervello animale riceve l'informazione di minaccia. Solo disteso all'inizio. A stoppare l'azione. Prima che deragli. 

E non mi definisco contro, la violenza. Che già nell'essere contro significa creare due schieramenti. Uno giusto e uno sbagliato. E già lo schieramento è un antecedente non riconosciuto della violenza che permea, io credo, tutti noi. 
Prefersico mettermi in una posizione di conoscenza ed esplorazione.

Il punto secondo me è riconoscere. Accettare. Anche questa parte. Di noi. Di me, almeno. Per poterla riconoscere quando morde e poterla riconoscere in chi ho di fronte.

Giudicarsi, a che pro?

Penso sia più utile esplicitare la questione e distenderla. Confrontarsi. 

Mi piacerebbe sapere da cosa ti sei sentito provocato.

Per me provocare equivale a mettere in pericolo la mia sopravvivenza. E lì reagisco. Con tutto quello che posso. E senza pietà. Che se devo tirarti un diretto, miro a spaccarti come minimo il naso. Mica a farti una carezza. 

Ma fatico a capire altre forme di provocazione. 

tua moglie ti provocava perchè con il suo atteggimento stava, secondo i tuoi parametri, mettendo a rischio un qualcosa da cui ritieni dipenda la tua sopravvivenza, spirituale immagino?

O ti provocava perchè fisicamente ti veniva sotto e ti caricava?

Non sono ironica. Sono sinceramente curiosa di questi meccanismi.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti..! vedi che ci siamo. Tu per il tuo personale sentire non sopporti alcune cose, *io invece non sopporto altri tipi di situazioni.*


se non sopporti una cosa e ti viene voglia di alzare le mani il problema non sono le cose che non sopporti ma il modo in cui gestisci la frustrazione.
non c'è proprio niente da aggiungere.
e questa non è la perfezione, è proprio la base per stare con altre persone.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> guarda che questo dipende principalmente dalla persona e non da altro.
> ogni volta che mi accade qualcosa di brutto mi viene in mente, in prima istanza, a cosa potrei aver fatto io.
> è questione di attitudine.


Non dipende soltanto dalla persona, spesso il luogo dove si vive porta ad avere comportamenti istintivi che vengono da culture assorbite e recepite come buone. Insomma, il contesto culturale in cui si vive la fa da padrone a volte.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se non sopporti una cosa e ti viene voglia di alzare le mani il problema non sono le cose che non sopporti ma il modo in cui gestisci la frustrazione.
> non c'è proprio niente da aggiungere.
> e questa non è la perfezione, è proprio la base per stare con altre persone.


Parlando di situazioni non mi riferivo alla violenza, ma a situazioni di varie letture e confronti che avvengono qua dentro.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non dipende soltanto dalla persona, spesso il luogo dove si vive porta ad avere comportamenti istintivi che vengono da culture assorbite e recepite come buone. Insomma, il contesto culturale in cui si vive la fa da padrone a volte.


questo è chiaro, ma non stiamo parlando di contesti sociali degradati o che, si parla di persone che si incazzano perché hanno le corna e vogliono spaccare il culo di tizio e caio.
poi non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare, se uno cresce in un contesto dove la violenza è usata e considerata lecita è una persona sfortunata, tuttavia manco può essere ritenuto autorizzato a usarla a sua volta.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo modo di pensare non rispecchia me. E nemmeno è quello che intendevo.


Ultimo, la metto in modo diverso.

Se la Roma prende sette gol dal Bayern, non posso incazzarmi perché il Bayern è troppo forte, devo incazzarmi con la Roma perché ha giocato di merda (tiè poi dicono che seguire il calcio è inutile, guarda che similitudine che ti ho tirato fuori, mica bua bau micio micio).

Qui uno giustifica un atto becero, avvertire la moglie di quello che gli si scopava la sua di moglie (a proposito, ci sono bambini in sala ?) con la storiella: se vai con una sposata devi metterlo in preventivo.

Allora. La giustificazione una certa parte di verità, autenticità, ce l'ha. Nessuno lo mette in dubbio.

Solo che se chi la pronuncia poi si scopre essere:

- uno che aveva già tradito

- uno che si è rivelato essere cacasotto e non essere stato in grado di affrontare lui direttamente perché poteva rovinarlo

- uno che prende a schiaffi la moglie perché provocava

Anche Perry Mason avrebbe difficolta a difenderti.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlando di situazioni non mi riferivo alla violenza, ma a situazioni di varie letture e confronti che avvengono qua dentro.



Ciao

qui, basta non leggere. Più facile di così. 
o si affronta e ci si chiarisce. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlando di situazioni non mi riferivo alla violenza, ma a situazioni di varie letture e confronti che avvengono qua dentro.


scusa, non ti sto seguendo.
è l'ennesimo tuo intervento che invero non capisco.
se ti va parla chiaro, altrimenti non so bene che dirti.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, non ti sto seguendo.
> è l'ennesimo tuo intervento che invero non capisco.
> *se ti va parla chiaro*, altrimenti non so bene che dirti.


Seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo è chiaro, ma non stiamo parlando di contesti sociali degradati o che, si parla di persone che si incazzano perché hanno le corna e vogliono spaccare il culo di tizio e caio.
> poi non ho capito dove vuoi arrivare, se uno cresce in un contesto dove la violenza è usata e considerata lecita è una persona sfortunata, tuttavia manco può essere ritenuto autorizzato a usarla a sua volta.



Non so più come scriverlo.

Io sono siciliano, di Palermo esattamente, e se a Palermo qualcuno ti scopa la moglie tu gli fai un mazzo così e gli altri ti applaudono. chiaro così?

E non sto scrivendo che sia giusto, sto solo scrivendo che ad esempio, nel mio caso, quando sono stato tradito il primo input è stato quello di.......
Dopo nel tempo e comunque senza rinnegare emozioni sensazioni che facevano di me la persona che ero, ho capito che è sbagliato usare le mani, anche in questo caso.


----------



## ipazia (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono andata a cercare nessuno.
> non mi era montata la rabbia, il mio era un dolore più simile ad un lutto.
> Però... dopo...
> quando ho cominciato a ricevere telefonate anonime...
> ...


bellissimo post!

quanto siamo educati a riconoscere la violenza che è dentro di noi?

Quel qualcosa che scatta a prescindere dalle dimensioni, che attenua la sensazione del dolore e fa sentire che il dolore che senti tu seve essere proporzionalmente, come minimo, diretto sull'altro?

Io credo che si abbia una grande paura ad affrontare quel qualcosa. Che giudicarlo, e ingabbiarlo o almeno credere di farlo, sembra una buona via di fuga.

Ma a volte, in effetti, non funziona. Quella fuga.

Probabilmente più agli uomini che alle donne...credo eh...non so. Non ho dati alla mano. E in più credo che quelli che ci sono sarebbero anche poco attendibili...che non è usuale che un uomo vada ad esporsi dicendo che una donna l'ha ramazzato. Credo eh.

E forse quella fuga funziona meglio per le donne che sono poco educate ad utilizzare il proprio corpo per combattere. E sono più preparate a subire. 

Che in realtà la questione delle dimensioni....se utilizzata intelligentemente è un vantaggio. Se si sa dove colpire. E se lo si sa fare velocemente e in modo preciso. Per rompere. 

Che i corsi di difesa hanno un loro perchè. Ma sono relativamente giovani culturalmente. E le donne sono poco abituate a pensarsi capaci di picchiare. 
E inoltre non sono basati sulla disciplina del combattere.

Ci sto ragionando.
E mi piacerebbe avere spunti al riguardo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qui, basta non leggere. Più facile di così.
> o si affronta e ci si chiarisce.
> ...



Ma infatti non intervengo in certi discorsi.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non dipende soltanto dalla persona, spesso il luogo dove si vive porta ad avere comportamenti istintivi che vengono da culture assorbite e recepite come buone. Insomma, il contesto culturale in cui si vive la fa da padrone a volte.


Sì Ultimo, hai ragione...spesso ci dimentichiamo che anche il contesto culturale abbia un suo peso, è verissimo.
Io dimentico che sono sempre cresciuta in un ambiente sano e pulito, questo non mi ha esonerata dal saltare al collo dell'ex della mia migliore amica appena l'ho visto spintonarla e darle della puttana in mezzo alla gente. Gli sono saltata al collo e l'ho riempito di calci e pugni. Eppure il mio è un ambiente sano e pulito. Eppure ho cominciato a vederci rosso...avevo 20 anni.
Quello di cui si discute e su cui personalmente ho svarionato io non è il fatto che abbia tirato due ceffoni a sta donna.
Al momento lascio perdere il discorso ceffoni a una donna, che ci sarebbe da aprire un parentesi da qui a natale dell'anno prossimo.
Quello che a me personalmente ha fatto girare il culo è che questa persona si è permessa di fare lo sborone quando ha ben poco di cui andare fiero, visto che è il primo ad aver fatto cornuta sta povera donna. Ma il fatto che non è stato scoperto lo fa sentire forte, lo fa vestire con l'abito dell'uomo perfetto...e si sente che se ne vanta...si sente che lui si sente furbo, si sente che si sente forte contro di lei...che l'amante di lei non lo mena perchè è un meschino...e siamo bravi tutti a fare i forti coi più deboli.
E poi viene fuori che questo amante ce l'aveva sul cazzo da mò...e allora ha pensato di vendicarsi mettendo di mezzo la di lui consorte...che cosa c'entra sta donna? Cosa c'entra la sua famiglia?
Sei uomo? Incazzati con tua moglie, tira pure due pugni al bellimbusto che se l'è fottuta, ma lascia fuori sua moglie...lascia fuori il fatto di tirare due sberle a tua moglie, lascia perdere tutto.
E per l'amor di Dio non mi tirare fuori la storia "sì l'ho tradita anni fa, ma non lo sa e quindi sono pulito" e lascia perdere il continuare a fare il grosso quando non te lo puoi permettere per tot motivi.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so più come scriverlo.
> 
> *Io sono siciliano, di Palermo esattamente, e se a Palermo qualcuno ti scopa la moglie tu gli fai un mazzo così e gli altri ti applaudono. chiaro così?*
> 
> ...


Ultimo. Sei molto più intelligente di così cazzo.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so più come scriverlo.
> 
> Io sono siciliano, di Palermo esattamente, e se a Palermo qualcuno ti scopa la moglie tu gli fai un mazzo così e gli altri ti applaudono. chiaro così?
> 
> ...


ho vissuto per cinque anni con una ragazza di palermo all'università, quello che dici è ridicolo e fa riferimento ad una mentalità arcaica che sopravvive perché alimentata da cazzate come questa.

assurdo, alzo le mani perchè sono di palermo. ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo?


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo, la metto in modo diverso.
> 
> Se la Roma prende sette gol dal Bayern, non posso incazzarmi perché il Bayern è troppo forte, devo incazzarmi con la Roma perché ha giocato di merda (tiè poi dicono che seguire il calcio è inutile, guarda che similitudine che ti ho tirato fuori, mica bua bau micio micio).
> 
> ...


Devo darla un po' in giro, ma tant'è!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo darla un po' in giro, ma tant'è!


No dai dammela


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> scusa, non ti sto seguendo.
> è l'ennesimo tuo intervento che invero non capisco.
> se ti va parla chiaro, altrimenti non so bene che dirti.


Con nicka se stavamo seguendo la stessa linea di riflessione, il discorso era inteso in situazioni di lettura alle quali lei non riesce a passare sopra, ad esempio quello che scrive jim. Io invece non riesco a passare sopra ad altri discorsi, tipo quelli che scrive tebe. Spero di essere stato chiaro. 

Però dai, seriamente io cerco di confrontarmi e mi scuso se il mio tono possa sembrare forte, ma è involontario se accade, e se me lo si fa notare, cerco di spiegare.

Sempre che ci riesca.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No dai dammela


Non ci riesco!!!  <------notare la timidezza improvvisa!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeee



Stronzo.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì Ultimo, hai ragione...spesso ci dimentichiamo che anche il contesto culturale abbia un suo peso, è verissimo.
> Io dimentico che sono sempre cresciuta in un ambiente sano e pulito, questo non mi ha esonerata dal saltare al collo dell'ex della mia migliore amica appena l'ho visto spintonarla e darle della puttana in mezzo alla gente. Gli sono saltata al collo e l'ho riempito di calci e pugni. Eppure il mio è un ambiente sano e pulito. Eppure ho cominciato a vederci rosso...avevo 20 anni.
> Quello di cui si discute e su cui personalmente ho svarionato io non è il fatto che abbia tirato due ceffoni a sta donna.
> Al momento lascio perdere il discorso ceffoni a una donna, che ci sarebbe da aprire un parentesi da qui a natale dell'anno prossimo.
> ...



Se è esattamente come scrivi tu, hai ragione. Io ho letto e percepito qualcosa in più


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo. Sei molto più intelligente di così cazzo.



Allora dovrei bacchettarti eh..!

In altri post ho scritto che adesso col senno di poi e con la mente lucida le cose le vedo diversamente.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so più come scriverlo.
> 
> *Io sono siciliano, di Palermo esattamente, e se a Palermo qualcuno ti scopa la moglie tu gli fai un mazzo così e gli altri ti applaudono. chiaro così?
> *
> ...


Avendo frequentato il Ballarò per tot anni D) ti posso dire che io quella mentalità la capisco per certi versi.
Ma è una mentalità un attimo da studiare.
Non è che la devi far pagare a chi ti scopa la moglie, devi dimostrare alla tua cerchia di persone al corrente del fattaccio di non essere oltre che cornuto pure mazziato.
E' una mentalità cazzocentrica ed egoistica. Devi lavare l'onta per te stesso, di chi si è scopato la moglie e della moglie non frega un cazzo a nessuno. E' tutta una questione personale.
Passi per fesso se non fai niente...ma se non fai niente, perchè dovresti essere fesso?


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con nicka se stavamo seguendo la stessa linea di riflessione, il discorso era inteso in situazioni di lettura alle quali lei non riesce a passare sopra, ad esempio quello che scrive jim. Io invece non riesco a passare sopra ad altri discorsi, tipo quelli che scrive tebe. Spero di essere stato chiaro.
> 
> Però dai, seriamente io cerco di confrontarmi e mi scuso se il mio tono possa sembrare forte, ma è involontario se accade, e se me lo si fa notare, cerco di spiegare.
> 
> Sempre che ci riesca.


non so che dirti, sulla questione di tebe, eventualmente ti risponderà lei.
non è che i tuoi toni siano forti, è che i contenuti secondo me sono assurdi, come la cosa che a palermo ti battono le mani se spacchi il culo a quello che ti ha scopato la moglie.
sveglia ultimo, che non siamo nel medioevo.
se uno la pensa così la responsabilità è individuale, non di palermo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se è esattamente come scrivi tu, hai ragione. Io ho letto e percepito qualcosa in più


Io l'ho intesa così, qualcuno mi smentisca se ho inteso male, ma probabile visto che l'utente mi ha detto millemila post fa che non capisco un cazzo...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho vissuto per cinque anni con una ragazza di palermo all'università, quello che dici è ridicolo e fa riferimento ad una mentalità arcaica che sopravvive perché alimentata da cazzate come questa.
> 
> assurdo, alzo le mani perchè sono di palermo. ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo?


Vedi? Queste tue affermazioni per quanto giuste sono di un'offensività allucinante. Tu come ti permetti di usare questi toni senza assolutamente sapere nè capire cosa c'è dietro la cultura che mi appartiene? Cazzo ne sai tu?
Hai frequentato una ragazza di Palermo, ok, va bene. quindi? 

Scusa eh, ma cerca di essere un po più umile.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo frequentato il Ballarò per tot anni D) ti posso dire che io quella mentalità la capisco per certi versi.
> Ma è una mentalità un attimo da studiare.
> Non è che la devi far pagare a chi ti scopa la moglie, devi dimostrare alla tua cerchia di persone al corrente del fattaccio di non essere oltre che cornuto pure mazziato.
> E' una mentalità cazzocentrica ed egoistica. Devi lavare l'onta per te stesso, di chi si è scopato la moglie e della moglie non frega un cazzo a nessuno. E' tutta una questione personale.
> Passi per fesso se non fai niente...ma se non fai niente, perchè dovresti essere fesso?


Hai ragione, ed io è da poco tempo che ho capito questo.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ed io è da poco tempo che ho capito questo.


Meglio tardi che mai...


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? Queste tue affermazioni per quanto giuste sono di un'offensività allucinante. Tu come ti permetti di usare questi toni senza assolutamente sapere nè capire cosa c'è dietro la cultura che mi appartiene? Cazzo ne sai tu?
> Hai frequentato una ragazza di Palermo, ok, va bene. quindi?
> 
> Scusa eh, ma cerca di essere un po più umile.


ma quale cultura ti appartiene, ultimo, che dici che sei di palermo e pertanto questa cosa incide quando ti viene voglia di menare le mani.
questi discorsi sono la base del razzismo, quale umiltà, che cazzo vai dicendo?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so che dirti, sulla questione di tebe, eventualmente ti risponderà lei.
> non è che i tuoi toni siano forti, è che i contenuti secondo me sono assurdi, come la cosa che a palermo ti battono le mani se spacchi il culo a quello che ti ha scopato la moglie.
> sveglia ultimo, che non siamo nel medioevo.
> se uno la pensa così la responsabilità è individuale, non di palermo.


Con tebe preferirei non averci nulla a che fare, non abbiamo nulla da chiarire. 

Per il resto: :unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non so che dirti, sulla questione di tebe, eventualmente ti risponderà lei.
> non è che i tuoi toni siano forti, è che i contenuti secondo me sono assurdi, come la cosa che a palermo ti battono le mani se spacchi il culo a quello che ti ha scopato la moglie.
> sveglia ultimo, che non siamo nel medioevo.
> se uno la pensa così la responsabilità è individuale, non di palermo.


Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho intesa così, qualcuno mi smentisca se ho inteso male, ma probabile visto che l'utente mi ha detto millemila post fa che non capisco un cazzo...


Non credo, di solito capisci eccome.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? Queste tue affermazioni per quanto giuste sono di un'offensività allucinante. Tu come ti permetti di usare questi toni senza assolutamente sapere nè capire cosa c'è dietro la cultura che mi appartiene? Cazzo ne sai tu?
> Hai frequentato una ragazza di Palermo, ok, va bene. quindi?
> 
> Scusa eh, ma cerca di essere un po più umile.



Ciao

se rifletti bene, sei tu che offendi la tua cultura ... 
perché non tutti i palermitani la pensano e vivono così ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se rifletti bene, sei tu che offendi la tua cultura ...
> perché non tutti i palermitani la pensano e vivono così ...
> ...


i palermitani infatti non sono così, e dire "ah, ma io sono a palermo e a palermo va così" è un modo come un altro di deresponsabilizzarsi e di giustificare le proprie azioni.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma quale cultura ti appartiene, ultimo, che dici che sei di palermo e pertanto questa cosa incide quando ti viene voglia di menare le mani.
> questi discorsi sono la base del razzismo, quale umiltà, che cazzo vai dicendo?



Scusa un attimo, sarò padrone di scrivere quello che è stata ed è la mia situazione? Oppure dovrei scrivere cosa? Quello che va bene a te come concettualmente adesso io condivido? Ma fammi capire. Bohh..!

Nicka se leggi gli spieghi tu, io non sono in grado.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> i palermitani infatti non sono così, e dire "ah, ma io sono a palermo e a palermo va così" è un modo come un altro di deresponsabilizzarsi e di giustificare le proprie azioni.



Ciao

Infatti.

che poi, se ognuno ragionasse così, ci sarebbe il puro caos ... 
Noi tutti abbiamo una cultura - o anche più di una ... 



sienne


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo, sarò padrone di scrivere quello che è stata ed è la mia situazione? Oppure dovrei scrivere cosa? Quello che va bene a te come concettualmente adesso io condivido? Ma fammi capire. Bohh..!
> 
> Nicka se leggi gli spieghi tu, io non sono in grado.


puoi scrivere quello che ti pare, è che a me sembra una cazzata che dici tanto per.
io pure sono del sud e vivo in una città più piccola di palermo. che significa?
non si giustificano le proprie azioni dicendo che si è cresciuti a palermo, come se poi palermo fosse l'afghanistan.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se rifletti bene, sei tu che offendi la tua cultura ...
> perché non tutti i palermitani la pensano e vivono così ...
> ...



Adesso, e per fortuna. Ma io ho 48anni e le persone della mia età ( sicuramente non tutte ma la maggior parte) erano come me. 

Rifletti tu bene, per cortesia, rifletti e leggi quello che un uomo che vive nel luogo che ti sta raccontando, lo scrive perchè non solo ci è cascato anche lui in simili comportamenti, ma perchè è così, assolutamente così, cioè lo era, ora per fortuna no, ma lo era.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> puoi scrivere quello che ti pare, è che a me sembra una cazzata che dici tanto per.
> io pure sono del sud e vivo in una città più piccola di palermo. che significa?
> non si giustificano le proprie azioni dicendo che si è cresciuti a palermo, come se poi palermo fosse l'afghanistan.


Giustificando? ma che cosa stai scrivendo? ma che stai leggendo?


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Adesso, e per fortuna. Ma io ho 48anni e le persone della mia età ( sicuramente non tutte ma la maggior parte) erano come me.
> 
> Rifletti tu bene, per cortesia, rifletti e leggi quello che un uomo che vive nel luogo che ti sta raccontando, lo scrive perchè non solo ci è cascato anche lui in simili comportamenti, ma perchè è così, assolutamente così, cioè lo era, ora per fortuna no, ma lo era.



Ciao

e quando è cambiato? 
Quando hai cambiato tu?
O solo allora hai iniziato a vedere anche l'altra faccia ... 

Scusa. Ma sono in parte pure io figlia del sud ... picchiata e rinchiusa ... so di cosa parlo. 
Ma sinceramente non mi va ... fa parte di un lontano passato ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> i palermitani infatti non sono così, e dire "ah, ma io sono a palermo e a palermo va così" è un modo come un altro di deresponsabilizzarsi e di giustificare le proprie azioni.


Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare a Ultimo che frasi come la sua sono pericolose per un semplice fatto. Deresponsabilizzano.

Appena 50 anni fa, sottolineo APPENA, la frase "gli fai il culo" poteva anche essere sostituita da "gli spari".


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giustificando? ma che cosa stai scrivendo? ma che stai leggendo?


sei tu che dici che anche il contesto culturale incide, ti sto dicendo che questo discorso più o meno sociologico non alleggerisce la posizione di chi alza le mani, che è e resta un gesto deprecabile.
di fatto, nel contesto di questo discorso, a me pare un modo assurdo di non assunzione di responsabilità.
se uno alza le mani la responsabilità è sua e solo sua, non della mentalità dove vive che, appunto, a meno che uno non faccia l'eremita.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare a Ultimo che frasi come la sua sono pericolose per un semplice fatto. Deresponsabilizzano.
> 
> Appena 50 anni fa, sottolineo APPENA, la frase "gli fai il culo" poteva anche essere sostituita da "gli spari".


più che altro "LE" spari.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e quando è cambiato?
> Quando hai cambiato tu?
> ...


Scrivere che ho 48 anni non spiega nulla?
Secondo te se io scrivo che ho 48anni e prima a Plermo era per come scrivo che significa? 
Se io scrivo che sono di Palermo e che chi ha una certa età passa attraverso delle situazioni culturali sbagliate che significa?
Che sono cambiato e che adesso la penso diversamente che significa? 
Significa che ho aperto gli occhi? significa che sono maturato? 
significa che per certi aspetti il mio percorso dopo il tradimento mi ha aperto gli occhi su tantissime situazioni?
Cioè, sto a scrivere situazioni che mi appartengono personalmente non solo come percorso mio personale, ma parlo anche di contesti culturali che io conosco bene mentre tu assolutamente no e mi poni domande del tipo? contestandole? 
No io non lo accetto, tu puoi farlo ma io non lo accetto, non ne hai le capacità, primo perchè sto a  parlare di me e secondo perchè sto a parlare della mia terra.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sei tu che dici che anche il contesto culturale incide, ti sto dicendo che questo discorso più o meno sociologico non alleggerisce la posizione di chi alza le mani, che è e resta un gesto deprecabile.
> di fatto, nel contesto di questo discorso, a me pare un modo assurdo di non assunzione di responsabilità.
> se uno alza le mani la responsabilità è sua e solo sua, non della mentalità dove vive che, appunto, a meno che uno non faccia l'eremita.



Ma guarda che ti ho già risposto, concettualmente la penso come te, ma io sono passato in situazioni dove le mie gesta sono state condizionate dal luogo da cui provengo, e tu non puoi contestarmi questo visto che di Palermo ci sono io e la cultura di altri tempi faceva parte di situazioni che mi hanno condizionato.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivere che ho 48 anni non spiega nulla?
> Secondo te se io scrivo che ho 48anni e prima a Plermo era per come scrivo che significa?
> Se io scrivo che sono di Palermo e che chi ha una certa età passa attraverso delle situazioni culturali sbagliate che significa?
> Che sono cambiato e che adesso la penso diversamente che significa?
> ...



Ciao

Accetti o meno, ho vissuto e ho una storia pure io. 
Non ti sta bene? Fatene una ragione ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo, sarò padrone di scrivere quello che è stata ed è la mia situazione? Oppure dovrei scrivere cosa? Quello che va bene a te come concettualmente adesso io condivido? Ma fammi capire. Bohh..!
> 
> Nicka se leggi gli spieghi tu, io non sono in grado.


Nessuno mette in dubbio che esistano dei contesti particolari, ma stiamo parlando di Palermo...Palermo è una città anche bella grande...non facciamo passare che tutti hanno quella mentalità perchè sono nati e cresciuti lì. Anche perchè sinceramente a me pare che sia piena di gente anche fin troppo avanti...
Messa come l'hai messa giù tu c'è un non so che di giustificazione che non può e non deve esistere.
L'ho detto, quella mentalità esiste, ma sta al singolo farla morire di inedia. Perchè una mentalità del cazzo, nel vero senso della parola...ed è qualcosa di estremamente egoista nel senso che uno deve reagire perchè gli hanno mancato di rispetto...ma non esiste al mondo. Uno non deve proprio niente.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Accetti o meno, ho vissuto e ho una storia pure io.
> Non ti sta bene? Fatene una ragione ...
> ...


Dove ho scritto che tu non hai una tua storia? 
Dove ho scritto che non mi sta bene.

Io, Anzi noi, stavamo discutendo su situazioni culturali che appartengono alla mia terra, e nel contesto le gesta sbagliate che nel passato io commisi e di cui adesso mi rendo conto, ma che non rinnego perchè fanno parte di un mio passato che mi ha formato.

Che centra ora la tua storia e tutto il resto?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> più che altro "LE" spari.


Vero.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ti ho già risposto, concettualmente la penso come te, ma io sono passato in situazioni dove *le mie gesta sono state condizionate dal luogo da cui provengo, e tu non puoi contestarmi questo visto che di Palermo ci sono io *e la cultura di altri tempi faceva parte di situazioni che mi hanno condizionato.


guarda, ultimo, che la frase evidenziata è assurda, è di una gravità inaudita e manco ti rendi conto di un cazzo.
se hai fatto determinate cose è perché le hai volute fare tu e palermo non c'entra un cazzo.
il condizionamento non è un obbligo e appunto c'è chi vi si ribella, qualora lo ritenga nel merito sbagliato, e chi vi trova il giusto rifugio mentale per alleggerire la propria volontà.
dire che uno poi non ti potrebbe contestare perché appunto tu stai là e quell'altro no è, ancora, la negazione del ragionamento e la base di ogni razzismo.
e io sono di napoli. non di oslo. di napoli.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che esistano dei contesti particolari, ma stiamo parlando di Palermo...Palermo è una città anche bella grande...non facciamo passare che tutti hanno quella mentalità perchè sono nati e cresciuti lì. Anche perchè sinceramente a me pare che sia piena di gente anche fin troppo avanti...
> Messa come l'hai messa giù tu c'è un non so che di giustificazione che non può e non deve esistere.
> L'ho detto, quella mentalità esiste, ma sta al singolo farla morire di inedia. Perchè una mentalità del cazzo, nel vero senso della parola...ed è qualcosa di estremamente egoista nel senso che uno deve reagire perchè gli hanno mancato di rispetto...ma non esiste al mondo. Uno non deve proprio niente.


Quando dalida ha parlato di giustificazioni sono rimasto a bocca aperta, perchè io non sto giustificandomi, io ho scritto che il mio comportamento passato è stato condizionato da culture passate, e questo è confermato dall'età che mi ritrovo.
Adesso sia io che gli abitanti della mia amata città stiamo andando avanti, eccome. Le cose sono e stanno tuttora cambiando alla velocità della luce, e ringrazio il signore per questi cambiamenti. 

E di certo se magari 50anni fa se non tutti avevano dentro quello che ha me ha fatto sbagliare, lo erano comunque per la maggiore, ma non tutti per fortuna. E questo posso assicurartelo perchè io ci vivo, io ci parlo con le persone. La differenza tra le persone delle mia età e quelle di adesso è abissale. E menomale.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> guarda, ultimo, che la frase evidenziata è assurda, è di una gravità inaudita e manco ti rendi conto di un cazzo.
> se hai fatto determinate cose è perché le hai volute fare tu e palermo non c'entra un cazzo.
> il condizionamento non è un obbligo e appunto c'è chi vi si ribella, qualora lo ritenga nel merito sbagliato, e chi vi trova il giusto rifugio mentale per alleggerire la propria volontà.
> dire che uno poi non ti potrebbe contestare perché appunto tu stai là e quell'altro no è, ancora, la negazione del ragionamento e la base di ogni razzismo.
> e io sono di napoli. non di oslo. di napoli.



Ma stai scherzando vero? 

Guarda che io sono stato condizionato. E' sbagliato essere condizionati? E' vero, mica sto dicendo di no. Ho capito dopo il mio sbaglio? eh aòò ho i miei tempi. 

Ma non puoi venirmi a dire che la cultura passata che esisteva nella mia terra non mi abbia condizionato.
Che poi se in questo caso mi ha condizionato negativamente per altri casi lo ha fatto positivamente, e questo accade in qualsiasi altra regione.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Lorella, una domanda: ma l'amante di tuo marito e il suo (di marito) stanno ancora insieme? Lui l'ha "perdonata"?


Si' Divì, sono ancora insieme,ma da quel che so.......non se la passano bene. Liti furibonde, a parte urlare, non si parlano anche per giorni. Altro non saprei dirti, ma a quanto pare loro erano molto "nervosi" anche prima del misfatto...


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando dalida ha parlato di giustificazioni sono rimasto a bocca aperta, perchè io non sto giustificandomi, io ho scritto che il mio comportamento passato è stato condizionato da culture passate, e questo è confermato dall'età che mi ritrovo.
> Adesso sia io che gli abitanti della mia amata città stiamo andando avanti, eccome. Le cose sono e stanno tuttora cambiando alla velocità della luce, e ringrazio il signore per questi cambiamenti.
> 
> E di certo se magari 50anni fa se non tutti avevano dentro quello che ha me ha fatto sbagliare, lo erano comunque per la maggiore, ma non tutti per fortuna. E questo posso assicurartelo perchè io ci vivo, io ci parlo con le persone. La differenza tra le persone delle mia età e quelle di adesso è abissale. E menomale.


Per come ti stai esprimendo sì, pare una bella giustificazione.
Tu hai fatto delle cose perchè sei cresciuto a Palermo. No, tu hai fatto delle cose perchè hai deciso di farle. Le avresti fatte anche a Bologna, te lo garantisco. Forse perchè hai frequentato della gente del menga e perchè non hai ascoltato te stesso prima degli altri...ma non è questione di luogo in cui cresci...


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

*finalmente l'Ultimo*

è tornato e si riprende a chiacchierare nervosamente.

forza mpari.


bacio le mani.






ops! sciusatemi lot.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per come ti stai esprimendo sì, pare una bella giustificazione.
> Tu hai fatto delle cose perchè sei cresciuto a Palermo. No, tu hai fatto delle cose perchè hai deciso di farle. Le avresti fatte anche a Bologna, te lo garantisco. Forse perchè hai frequentato della gente del menga e perchè non hai ascoltato te stesso prima degli altri...ma non è questione di luogo in cui cresci...



Quindi il luogo in cui si cresce per te non condiziona certi comportamenti? 

Per me invece si.

Vero è comunque che la responsabilità ultima delle mie gesta ricade su di me ed esclusivamente su di me.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è tornato e si riprende a chiacchierare nervosamente.
> 
> forza mpari.
> 
> ...


Weilà biddrazzuu..!


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

senza di te è stata una nenia.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per come ti stai esprimendo sì, pare una bella giustificazione.
> Tu hai fatto delle cose perchè sei cresciuto a Palermo. No, tu hai fatto delle cose perchè hai deciso di farle. Le avresti fatte anche a Bologna, te lo garantisco. Forse perchè hai frequentato della gente del menga e perchè non hai ascoltato te stesso prima degli altri...ma non è questione di luogo in cui cresci...



Nicka io da militare ero amicone dei catanesi,e dei cosentini....be'ti dico che con queste cose,non scherzano.Tutti bravi ragazzi,ma se gli tocchi la donna..at salut.
Tornando all'argomento,una mia amica ha telefonato all'amante del marito.Pacatamente le ha chiesto,perche' e percome,senza urli e offese.La sera stessa,il marito e'stato buttati ,fuori casa.
Senza sceneggiate napoletane..........


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando vero?
> 
> *Guarda che io sono stato condizionato. E' sbagliato essere condizionati? E' vero, mica sto dicendo di no. Ho capito dopo il mio sbaglio? eh aòò ho i miei tempi.
> *
> ...



Sei stato condizionato. Vero e sacrosanto. 

Ma non sei stato lobomotizzato.

E dai Ultimo, quando hai visto in piazza quello che si è scopato tua moglie, fra l'impulso di dargli una pizza in faccia e dargliela è passato tanto di quel tempo (anche pochi secondi sono tanto di quel tempo) durante i quale Palermo, lo Zen, la Vucciria, i Delitti d'Onore e Corleone non c'entrano un cazzo....c'era solo la VOGLIA di Ultimo di dare uno schiaffo a quello che gli si è fottuto la moglie.

Umanissima e condivisibilissima voglia.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nicka io da militare ero amicone dei catanesi,e dei cosentini....be'ti dico che con queste cose,non scherzano.Tutti bravi ragazzi,*ma se gli tocchi la donna*..at salut.
> Tornando all'argomento,una mia amica ha telefonato all'amante del marito.Pacatamente le ha chiesto,perche' e percome,senza urli e offese.La sera stessa,il marito e'stato buttati ,fuori casa.
> Senza sceneggiate napoletane..........


Invece il Bolzanese ti dice bravo e te l'acchitta lui personalmente per la volta dopo.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando vero?
> 
> Guarda che io sono stato condizionato. E' sbagliato essere condizionati? E' vero, mica sto dicendo di no. Ho capito dopo il mio sbaglio? eh aòò ho i miei tempi.
> 
> ...


no ultimo, è il contrario.
sei tu che non puoi motivare certi tuoi comportamenti dicendo che erano solo frutto di condizionamento.
le azioni scegliamo di farle, volontariamente, a palermo come ovunque.
peraltro hai 48 anni, non 90, e sei di palermo, non di un paese sperduto in un deserto governato dai talebani.
non c'è nessuna "tua terra", non stai parlando del cortile dietro casa, ma di una città cn centinaia di migliaia di persone.
di tuo ci sono solo le tue azioni e la tua responsabilità, seppure non lo capivi da giovane almeno lo dovresti capire adesso, che peraltro non è che se un vecchio rimbambito ma uno che ha più o meno la stessa età del mio capo.


----------



## Horny (17 Dicembre 2014)

Be la mia modesta opinione e' che tratti tua moglie 
come un oggetto,  e viceversa.
attenzione, io non sono affatto migliore,
e sono anche caduta in questi meccanismi.
con risultati pessimi.
vieni qua sopra, litighi, ma non stai bene.
non stai più bene.
questi sono i fatti.
se vuoi se ne può parlare.
a te rodono le scopate extra di lei,
Sei andato da lui e dalla moglie di lui,
ma non da lei colla verità .
forse non è la compagna adatta.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ... *che peraltro non è che se un vecchio rimbambito* ...


qui qualche dubbio io l'avrei.


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi il luogo in cui si cresce per te non condiziona certi comportamenti?
> 
> Per me invece si.
> 
> Vero è comunque che la responsabilità ultima delle mie gesta ricade su di me ed esclusivamente su di me.


No.
Non le condiziona no.
Io non avrei mai dovuto alzare le mani (mmm...a mia memoria l'ho fatto 3 volte quando ero giovane e non per interessanti pratiche sessuali), se penso a dove sono cresciuta e con chi.
Non avrei mai dovuto subire violenza, se penso a dove sono cresciuta e con chi.
Non avrei mai dovuto conoscere droga e alcool e i suoi effetti, se penso a dove sono cresciuta e con chi.
Ho sempre frequentato un ambiente salubre e rigoroso, ho sempre avuto una certa educazione, mi è stato insegnato a dare del lei, sempre e comunque.
Ma gli errori che ho fatto e subito non dipendono dal luogo, quanto dalle persone.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Invece il Bolzanese ti dice bravo e te l'acchitta lui personalmente per la volta dopo.



Ho la Guida Suprema colta in fallo............ehm ehm..sarebbe Bolzanino........


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei stato condizionato. Vero e sacrosanto.
> 
> Ma non sei stato lobomotizzato.
> 
> ...



Ma è possibilissimo quello che scrivi. Anzi volendoci pensare sono più propenso a pensare che ero io ad essere così. Ma il luogo ha incattivito il tutto.

Sai, mia madre mi racconta che quando mio nonno suo padre... arrivava a casa, lei appena il padre si sedeva doveva togliergli le scarpe e se gli puliva i piedi stanchi la contettezza del padre era enorme.
E sai, quando a volte qualche estraneo s'intrometteva in situazioni che non gli competevano questo veniva come minimo abbanniato e piccchiato ( abbanniato= urlato in qualsiasi luogo ci si trovasse)


----------



## Nicka (17 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho la Guida Suprema colta in fallo............ehm ehm..sarebbe Bolzanino........


Eh no...quello che ti acchitta la moglie per la volta dopo può essere solo un bolzanese, non scherziamo!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> qui qualche dubbio io l'avrei.


ahahhahahaahaa critino.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No.
> Non le condiziona no.
> Io non avrei mai dovuto alzare le mani (mmm...a mia memoria l'ho fatto 3 volte quando ero giovane e non per interessanti pratiche sessuali), se penso a dove sono cresciuta e con chi.
> Non avrei mai dovuto subire violenza, se penso a dove sono cresciuta e con chi.
> ...


quoto per dare vigore: giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> quoto per dare vigore: giusto.




Lecchino.  e togli quel bastone che tanto come bastone ci sei te. tistunieddu..


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Spesso però ci si lascia influenzare dalle cose dette da altri, come fossero un'incitamento, dai oggi e dai domani ... tipo lavaggio del cervello, si potrebbe, dico potrebbe, finire per compiere azioni che gli altri vorrebbero fossero fatte.




mariiiiiiaaaa, spero di aver scritto bene.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lecchino. e togli quel bastone che tanto come bastone ci sei te. tistunieddu..


mi identifica tanto quanto il cannolo. sciocco.

rimetti lavatr del siciliano pazzo, tanto è quello che sei, ti si addice.


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Spesso però c*i si lascia influenzare dalle cose dette da altri, come fossero un'incitamento*, dai oggi e dai domani ... *tipo lavaggio del cervello*, si potrebbe, dico potrebbe, finire per compiere azioni che gli altri vorrebbero fossero fatte.


questa si chiama coglionaggine e il posto da cui vieni a un certo punto influisce relativamente.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> mi identifica tanto quanto il cannolo. sciocco.
> 
> rimetti lavatr del siciliano pazzo, tanto è quello che sei, ti si addice.



Devo scaricarlo. vero mi si confà, amo quel vecchietto così carino e simpatico

Quannu tu veni a manci n'arancinu nni mia?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> questa si chiama coglionaggine e il posto da cui vieni a un certo punto influisce relativamente.


non parlavo del posto: sulla coglionaggine sono pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devo scaricarlo. vero mi si confà, amo quel vecchietto così carino e simpatico
> 
> Quannu tu veni a manci n'arancinu nni mia?


stai usando questo DDD come una ciat: fui a Caccamo Duminica, ma mi scassava le palle viniriti a scuncicari.
vedrai tornerò.



aufidersen.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho la Guida Suprema colta in fallo............ehm ehm..sarebbe Bolzanino........


Vero


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> questa si chiama coglionaggine e il posto da cui vieni a un certo punto influisce relativamente.



Senza polemica mi raccomando. Vedi? non so quante pagine fa scrissi: qua tutti perfettini. siamo in pochi a non essere perfetti. Il luogo non condiziona, la famiglia nemmeno le amicizie nemmeno.. solo l'essere di per se si condiziona da solo. minchia.


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

*io*

se mi scassassero la minchia ca mo fimmina, io, ci stuccassi i rinoccia.


ultimo traduci tu che ho premura e devo scappare. ciao


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Spesso però ci si lascia influenzare dalle cose dette da altri, come fossero un'incitamento, dai oggi e dai domani ... tipo lavaggio del cervello, si potrebbe, dico potrebbe, finire per compiere azioni che gli altri vorrebbero fossero fatte.
> 
> mariiiiiiaaaa, spero di aver scritto bene.


Mi ricordo un bellissimo film con Alberto Sordi.

Siciliano emigrato in Svezia che torna in Sicilia con la moglie svedese per festeggiare il natale. Film degli anni 60/70 credo.

Finisce............



Spoiler



con Alberto Sordi in all'Ucciardone per aver ammazzato la moglie e i parenti che esultano perché l'onore è salvo


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ricordo un bellissimo film con Alberto Sordi.
> 
> Siciliano emigrato in Svezia che torna in Sicilia con la moglie svedese per festeggiare il natale. Film degli anni 60/70 credo.
> 
> ...



E' giusto che sia così, qui in TERRONIA.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica mi raccomando. Vedi? non so quante pagine fa scrissi: *qua tutti perfettini. siamo in pochi a non essere perfetti*. Il luogo non condiziona, la famiglia nemmeno le amicizie nemmeno.. solo l'essere di per se si condiziona da solo. minchia.


Ma non è vero dai Ultimo.

Solo che tu non ti prendi una responsabilità che una cazzo.

E a quello lo prendi a pizze perché sei condizionato.

E le corna a tua moglie le metti perché sei confuso.

Non può essere che ogni cosa succede perché si è travolti da un insolito destino nell'azzurro mare d'agosto.

Ogni tanto bisognerebbe ammettere che le cose le facciamo perché abbiamo voglia di farle.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto.


E allora perché a lui si?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> bellissimo post!
> 
> quanto siamo educati a riconoscere la violenza che è dentro di noi?
> 
> ...


Io la violenza l'ho prima conosciuta sulla mia pelle, quindi ne ho visto una faccia.
Ed ho avuto episodi violenti di riflesso ma ero una bambina o poco più.
Ero comunque manesca, usavo spesso le mani anche se non ho mai fatto male seriamente.
Poi ho cominciato a frequentare persone che tenevano corsi di autodifesa ad personam e insegnavano anche arti marziali.
Distinguo perchè sono cose molto diverse.
I corsi di difesa personale possono essere quelli da fare ad anziane signore come me, dove ti insegnano a prenderti il tempo per scappare via come diceva giustamente Perplesso, ma ci sono anche corsi dove ti insegnano qualcosina in più, certo devi avere un minimo di preparazione atletica e prestanza fisica, almeno devi essere veloce nei movimenti.
Comunque niente a che fare con la disciplina di un'arte marziale, dove invece ti insegnano anche a gestire la rabbia.
Frequentando queste persone, parlando con loro delle esperienze che avevano fatto, ho capito qualcosa. 
Quello che ho realizzato è che io non usavo le mani perchè volevo fare veramente male, ma perchè ero frustrata.
E non solo, poichè ero frustrata mi rendevo conto che quello che facevo era inefficace, quindi sbagliato e mi incazzavo ancora di più.
Spesso, io credo, è per questo che la violenza si fa spirale: con la violenza non ottieni, davvero, nulla.
Perchè ciò che è preso con la violenza non è ottenuto.
La violenza non ti dà nessuna vera soddisfazione, dopo.
Ma in quel momento l'adrenalina che scarichi ti inganna.
Poi ti senti svuotato: una parte del tuo cervello sa che è un'ammissione di fallimento, ma dato che il fallimento è duro da ammettere te la racconti e pensi che sia perchè non ne hai date abbastanza.
Quindi ti trovi punto e a capo, ancora più frustrato.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeee


'stardo
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo. Sei molto più intelligente di così cazzo.


:rotfl:

Bella battuta!





Era una battuta vero?
:unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi siccome io ho fatto quello che ho fatto (in silenzio e senza farmene accorgere) allora è giusto che qualcun altro che ha fatto la stessa cosa a me (ma s'è fatto sgamare) viva beato e contento...quasi quasi la prossima volta che lo incontro glielo dico, gli dico "sai com'è, siccome l'ho fatto con un'altra anche io allora hai fatto bene a farmelo tu"...



IN EFFETTI I CHI MEGLIO DI TE dovrebbe capire?


----------



## stellina (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male).
> Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


Il tradimento esiste se si fa. Poi se si scopre è  peggio!!!
E per la cronaca anch'io fossi stata la moglie dell'altro non ti avrei certo ringraziato...


----------



## stellina (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avendo frequentato il Ballarò per tot anni D) ti posso dire che io quella mentalità la capisco per certi versi.
> Ma è una mentalità un attimo da studiare.
> Non è che la devi far pagare a chi ti scopa la moglie, devi dimostrare alla tua cerchia di persone al corrente del fattaccio di non essere oltre che cornuto pure mazziato.
> E' una mentalità cazzocentrica ed egoistica. Devi lavare l'onta per te stesso, di chi si è scopato la moglie e della moglie non frega un cazzo a nessuno. E' tutta una questione personale.
> Passi per fesso se non fai niente...ma se non fai niente, perchè dovresti essere fesso?


Quoto...anzi quotissimo


----------



## disincantata (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai detto a tua moglie che hai tradito pure tu?
> Se lanrisposta è no, quello che hai fatto e fai è incommenrabile e dovresti vergognarti.
> Tutti gli altri discorsi che fai sono da senza palle.



E' quello che gli ho detto  gia' mesi fa, non ci sente.:up:

Ha avuto pure il coraggio di alzare le mani sulla moglie.  Mah


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza polemica mi raccomando. Vedi? non so quante pagine fa scrissi: qua tutti perfettini. siamo in pochi a non essere perfetti. Il luogo non condiziona, la famiglia nemmeno le amicizie nemmeno.. solo l'essere di per se si condiziona da solo. minchia.


ti ho già risposto che non si tratta di essere perfetti, ma di non essere degli imbecilli integrali che si fanno condizionare da qualunque cosa.
sì, senza polemica.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece picchiarla è meglio...


Senti, ho più volte detto che ho sbagliato. Continuare ad infierire e a ironizzare scusami ma è da stronzi frustrati.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io, cogliona e come sono, me la sono sempre presa principalmente con me stessa per ogni cosa, almeno in prima battuta.
> quindi anche gli schiaffoni, simbolici, me li sono per lo più tirati in faccia, sbagliando a mia volta.
> anche perciò mi fa innervosire chi, come jim, trova mille mila giustificazioni per sé e solo aggravanti per gli altri.


Sei disonesta.
Se leggessi quello che ho scritto (ma dubito che tu l'abbia fatto) troveresti più di una autentica, severa autocritica.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> vedi che questo thread non l'ho aperto io, non mi sono messa io a dire che avevo una gran voglia di spaccare il culo a chicchessia e palle varie che poi vi vorrei vedè.
> alla fine giusto tua moglie hai picchiato.
> anziché metterti seriamente a lavorare sul modo in cui non farlo più, sentirti in colpa o qualunque altra cosa che denoterebbe, quello sì, umanità [poiché ad essere veramente umano è il senso di empatia, e non la reazione più o meno violenta, che è animalesca] stai qua a ripetere che il tuo tradimento non fa niente perché tanto nessuno lo sa.
> peraltro, cosa veramente ridicola, considerando che con tutta probabilità è stata la tua ex amante a mandarti la lettera, continuando ad impicciarsi dei cazzi del vostro matrimonio.


Non so dove hai letto che avevo una gran voglia di spaccare culi, dicevo una cosa differente, e cioè che può accadere che qualcuno lo rompa a qualcun altro, è successo e succederà.
Non dico certo che sia il massimo ma se uno non vuole correre rischi è meglio se non va a rompere le uova ad una donna 'impegnata' (altrimenti non vedo tutta quest'esigenza di nascondere la verità fino all'ultimo : forse perrchè CHIUNQUE sa che ci possono essere delle 'conseguenze' e che quelle conseguenze non sei certo tu, che l'hai fatta grossa, a poterle circoscrivere ?).
Io chiedevo altro, e cioè se c'era qualcuno che aveva 'affrontato' l'altra persona, che non significa necessariamente menare le mani.
Quanto al resto, checchè tu ne possa pensare, sto lavorando seriamente su quell'aspetto e quegli episodi non si vedono da un pezzo.
Poi, libera di pensare ch'io sia nient'altro che un pazzo violento senza un minimo di obiettività per quello che ha fatto...se sono qui è perchè volevo confrontarmi anche con voi sulla mia esperienza, sulle cazzate che ho fatto e sul dolore che ho subito.
Ma dell'ultimo non frega niente a nessuno.
E' più facile puntare il fucile e sparare, magari senza neanche leggere.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IN EFFETTI I CHI MEGLIO DI TE dovrebbe capire?


Come il maestro Vega, se non altro ho avuto a che fare con una donna libera, single.
Non c'era nessuno pronto a farmi il mazzo.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Il tradimento esiste se si fa. Poi se si scopre è  peggio!!!
> E per la cronaca anch'io fossi stata la moglie dell'altro non ti avrei certo ringraziato...


Pensala un pò come vuoi ma l'idea che il tipo se la passasse tranquillo mi avrebbe fatto impazzire.
E se la "moglie dell'altro" ha un marito fedifrago chi doveva dirglielo se non io ?
Che poi...erano stati insieme intorno ai 23/25 anni, poi le lo lasciò perchè l'aveva tradita, salvo ripigliarselo qualche anno dopo, sposarlo e farci un figlio. Ah, lui nel frattempo aveva divorziato dall'ex fidanzata di uno dei suo migliori amici.
Insomma, un ragazzo un pò irrisolto, e che qualche cacatina in giro l'aveva già fatta.
Prima o poi...


----------



## drusilla (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pensala un pò come vuoi ma l'idea che il tipo se la passasse tranquillo mi avrebbe fatto impazzire.
> E se la "moglie dell'altro" ha un marito fedifrago chi doveva dirglielo se non io ?
> Che poi...erano stati insieme intorno ai 23/25 anni, poi le lo lasciò perchè l'aveva tradita, salvo ripigliarselo qualche anno dopo, sposarlo e farci un figlio. Ah, lui nel frattempo aveva divorziato dall'ex fidanzata di uno dei suo migliori amici.
> Insomma, un ragazzo un pò irrisolto, e che qualche cacatina in giro l'aveva già fatta.
> Prima o poi...


Ti sei eretto a suo giudice ma poi ti stizzisci se giudichiamo te.... non siete molto diversi sai?


----------



## stellina (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pensala un pò come vuoi ma l'idea che il tipo se la passasse tranquillo mi avrebbe fatto impazzire.
> E se la "moglie dell'altro" ha un marito fedifrago chi doveva dirglielo se non io ?
> Che poi...erano stati insieme intorno ai 23/25 anni, poi le lo lasciò perchè l'aveva tradita, salvo ripigliarselo qualche anno dopo, sposarlo e farci un figlio. Ah, lui nel frattempo aveva divorziato dall'ex fidanzata di uno dei suo migliori amici.
> Insomma, un ragazzo un pò irrisolto, e che qualche cacatina in giro l'aveva già fatta.
> Prima o poi...


Quindi se io fossi il marito della tua ex amante avrei tutti i diritti a dirlo a tua moglie, giusto? Beh buono a sapersi


----------



## Dalida (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei disonesta.
> Se leggessi quello che ho scritto (ma dubito che tu l'abbia fatto) troveresti più di una autentica, severa autocritica
> 
> Non so dove hai letto che avevo una gran voglia di spaccare culi, dicevo una cosa differente, e cioè che può accadere che qualcuno lo rompa a qualcun altro, è successo e succederà.
> ...


per me non fai sufficiente autocritica, mica è disonestà, è un parere.
hai sminuito la tua relazione dicendo che tutto sommato un anno di relazione mica è tanto, e poi se non ti sgamano è come se non fosse mai successo quindi nessun problema, che non lo hai confessato per non farle del male pur desiderandolo [palla mostruosa a cui ovviamente non si può credere e hai dovuto pure ritrattare, dicendo poi che nessuno ti ha chiesto niente]. 
eccetera eccetera, lunga lista. 
ripeto, per me non fai una seria autocritica, almeno non ne ho letta e non perché non abbia letto.
lo spaccamento di culo, ancora, mica l'ho nominato io, sei tu che l'hai tirato fuori quando ti hanno chiesto perché mai affrontare l'altro, cioè banalmente per rompergli il culo. 
parole tue, marinaio.
per me non sei un pazzo, sei solo un egoista, un paraculo e un ipocrita.
se ci stai lavorando in terapia sulla questione dell'aggressività buon per te.
vedi che io, in generale, non ti auguro mica il male, anzi.
mi dispiace umanamente per il dolore che hai subito, il dolore d'altronde è così, lo si subisce.
chiediti come mai, nonostante ciò, molte persone non riescano a solidarizzare con te.


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> per me non fai sufficiente autocritica, mica è disonestà, è un parere.
> hai sminuito la tua relazione dicendo che tutto sommato un anno di relazione mica è tanto, e poi se non ti sgamano è come se non fosse mai successo quindi nessun problema, che non lo hai confessato per non farle del male pur desiderandolo [palla mostruosa a cui ovviamente non si può credere e hai dovuto pure ritrattare, dicendo poi che nessuno ti ha chiesto niente].
> eccetera eccetera, lunga lista.
> ripeto, per me non fai una seria autocritica, almeno non ne ho letta e non perché non abbia letto.
> ...


Già. 
Ma siamo noi che non capiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jim considera i rapporti tra persone come rapporti di proprietà.
non sta neanche molto bene 

Non so se lo si stia aiutando alimentando pensieri ossessivi.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

La cosa è reciproca ... noi formiamo la cultura e la cultura influisce poi sia sull'agire sociale che individuale. 
Tutto ciò accade sotto forma di valori che sono stati interiorizzati ... anche a volte sotto norme ... 

Ma, in una società di carattere cristiano ... la violenza ed altro,non trovano giustificazione. 
Perché vi sono gli strumenti per distinguere tra il bene ed il male ... 
per come lo intendiamo noi, qui ... in occidente ... 

Un discorso del genere me lo fece mio padre oltre vent'anni fa ... uomo del sud. 
Detesto dirlo, ma chi non ha senso critico o si è svegliato in ritardo ... non può colpevolizzare la cultura ... 
Non con l'accesso a informazioni, non in una società multiculturale ... da decenni ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è così che la vedo ma pazienza.
> Forse ti sfugge una cosa sostanziale, e cioè *che il tradimento intanto esiste perchè qualcuno lo scopre (e gli fa male*).
> Ma dal tono categorico che usi capisco che discutere con te ha poco senso...


No, no, il tradimento esiste nel momento in cui inizi a mentire.
In quell'istante tu hai già rotto il patto di reciproca fedeltà, e godi della fiducia dell'altra senza averne diritto.
Il primo ad aver rotto il patto sei tu, e tua moglie si è adeguata.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' quella la differenza.
> Se uccidi qualcuno fai male a qualcuno (alla vittima e a chi gli voleva bene).
> Se tradisci ma nessuno lo scopre sei uno stronzo che non fa del male a nessuno (sempre stronzo sei, eh ?!?)



Fai male perché sottrai energie alla persona con cui hai deciso di condividere la vita.
Perché le stai mentendo.
Perché sei consapevole che potresti farle male se, e ripeto se, la storia venisse a galla.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risposto a sienne.
> Ma vorrei aggiungere, perchè nel commentare si prendono sempre spezzoni di frasi senza tenere in considerazione la tematica di base?
> 
> E' chiaro che ad esempio, la violenza è sbagliata, ma è anche chiaro che in particolari situazioni anche i non violenti potrebbero usare violenza. Quindi se andiamo a prendere una qualche frase che dice" io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio", è chiaro che presa singolarmente uno dice, no..! la violenza no. Ma se nel contesto ed in qualche altro post si a va a leggere "io ho dato uno schiaffo a tizio perchè questo ha dato uno schiaffo a mio figlio.... bhe, forse qualcosa cambia eh.
> ...



La violenza non è mai giustificabile ma non certi contesti risulta comprensibile, ovvero riusciamo a comprenderne le cause scatenanti.
Ma se preso da un attacco di gelosia io uccido un uomo, se risulta comprensibile la dinamica, non sono comunque meno assassino.
La rabbia subentra spesso in un tradito, e fa venire meno il nostro controllo sulle pulsioni, riduce il filtro che l'etica antepone agli istinti, e quindi si suppone che possa essere frequente, e chi tradisce, soprattutto se lo fa "da stronzo", deve mettere in conto anche che potrebbe subire la violenza di una persona che ha perso il controllo. 
Non lo giustifico, ma lo comprendo.
Un processo morale in questo contesto è del tutto inutile: non vi sono innocenti.
Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni fino in fondo.
Applicare una propria etica a quella degli altri è sostanzialmente inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La violenza non è mai giustificabile ma non certi contesti risulta comprensibile, ovvero riusciamo a comprenderne le cause scatenanti.
> Ma se preso da un attacco di gelosia io uccido un uomo, se risulta comprensibile la dinamica, non sono comunque meno assassino.
> La rabbia subentra spesso in un tradito, e fa venire meno il nostro controllo sulle pulsioni, riduce il filtro che l'etica antepone agli istinti, e quindi si suppone che possa essere frequente, e chi tradisce, soprattutto se lo fa "da stronzo", deve mettere in conto anche che potrebbe subire la violenza di una persona che ha perso il controllo.
> Non lo giustifico, ma lo comprendo.
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Dicembre 2014)

io sono stata fermata per strada da lei, che voleva puntualizzarmi che si sentiva di non aver rubato nulla a nessuno in quanto lui le aveva raccontato che noi eravamo già separati da tempo e che lui era tornato a vivere con i genitori, le ho molto educatamente spiegato come stavano le cose in realtà, solo che lei alle mie rivelazioni è rimasta basita, sembrava veramente non sapesse nulla, poi ho scoperto che chi va co lo zoppo impara a zoppicare, e lei aveva imparato bene a mentire, come lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Quindi se io fossi il marito della tua ex amante avrei tutti i diritti a dirlo a tua moglie, giusto? Beh buono a sapersi


la mia ex amante era single.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> la mia ex amante era single.



Quoto, per farlo leggere a chi non lo ha ancora letto o fa finta.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il 'tipo' l'ho invitato due volte ad incontrarmi, ovviamente senza successo.
> Di 'dilettantismo' ce n'è stato a iosa, *ma l'unica maniera per farlo sparire velocemente mi era parsa quella di informare anche la di lui moglie...se hai qualcosa da perdere è meglio che ti stai buonobuono a casa tu*a, oppure scegli di rischiare e di pagare, in qualche modo, per quello che hai fatto...


In linea generale questo lo posso capire quando la situazione diventa insostenibile.
Se una coppia tenta di riprendersi, per dire, e ha sempre tra le balle lui che tenta lei in tutte le maniera possibili (e, se è comprensibile la volontà di lei, non è affatto da escludere una sua debolezza intrinseca in una scelta diciamo imposta), e dopo che cerchi di parlarci... lui rompe ancora i coglioni.... beh... sicuramente la sua responsabilità aumenta in proporzione all'ira del marito.
Te lo dice uno che a gennaio di quest'anno telefonò all'amante spiegandogli con molta calma la situazione.
Raccontandogli che amava la moglie, che c'era una figlia di mezzo e che in questa situazione stava male.
Diciamo che la coscienza durante quest'anno, fino ad ora, è latitata da ambo le parti.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto, per farlo leggere a chi non lo ha ancora letto o fa finta.


E quindi? Era lui sposato. È meno grave  il suo tradimento perxhè lei era single? Chiediamolo alla moglie se cambia qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Era lui sposato. È meno grave  il suo tradimento perxhè lei era single? Chiediamolo alla moglie se cambia qualcosa?


Ma infatti. Ho sempre asserito questo io, sempre.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Era lui sposato. È meno grave  il suo tradimento perxhè lei era single? Chiediamolo alla moglie se cambia qualcosa?


Infatti non cambia nulla


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticato del neretto: un singolo SCHIAFFO di un uomo su una donna, uno, ne basta solo uno, cancella in un attimo anche 20 anni di non schiaffi.



E di una donna su un uomo?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Ho sempre asserito questo io, sempre.


E allora che quoti?
Come se la cosa fosse importante o rilevante


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E di una donna su un uomo?


Idem per me


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non l'ho neanche lontanamente fatto nello stesso modo.
> Non mi sono dimenticato neanche per un secondo delle mie priorità, *tant'è che la mia storia extraconiugale è consistita nel vedersi due volte al mese, non di più.*
> Ovviamente (tanto per precedere il commento delle erinni qui presenti) questo non fa di me una persona migliore di lei, semplicemente molto più accorta e presente.



Ma non diciamo cazzate.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora che quoti?
> Come se la cosa fosse importante o rilevante


Quotavo per farlo leggere. A chi non lo avesse letto. Potrebbe diventare importante a secondo della filosofia che si adotta in una situazione di tradimento dove gli attori hanno le stesse capacità mentali e la consapevolezza delle loro azioni. Single o sposati.  questo fa la differenza ed ha fatto la differenza anche in discorsi passati.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E di una donna su un uomo?


Per quanto mi riguarda anche.
Le mani non si alzano. Punto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non l'ho neanche lontanamente fatto nello stesso modo.
> Non mi sono dimenticato neanche per un secondo delle mie priorità, tant'è che la mia storia extraconiugale è consistita nel vedersi due volte al mese, non di più.
> Ovviamente (tanto per precedere il commento delle erinni qui presenti) questo non fa di me una persona migliore di lei, semplicemente molto più accorta e presente.


Quindi, riassumendo, secondo te tutto ciò che non viene beccato non esiste?


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono andata a cercare nessuno.
> non mi era montata la rabbia, il mio era un dolore più simile ad un lutto.
> Però... dopo...
> quando ho cominciato a ricevere telefonate anonime...
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non diciamo cazzate.


È anche la teoria di lothar.
Sembra vada per la maggiore.
Magari è vera.
Bisognerebbe chiedere alle loro mogli.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quelle belle litigate in cui dai il via agli insulti più fantasiosi. Ti urli in faccia di tutto. Sei a due cm di distanza da lei.
> *E ad un certo punto SBAM, ti arriva un ceffone da lei che ti prendi in pieno. Vedi le lucine davanti agli occhi e pensi: ora le mischio le ossa. Vedi partire il secondo ceffone ma lo blocchi prendendole il polso. Arriva l'altro. Blocchi pure quello. La costringi a sedersi sul divano. Ti metti il cappotto e te ne vai. Ringrazio Dio di essere riuscito a farlo in quelle tre o quattro occasioni mi è capitato.*
> 
> Sbri, qui, se poi andiamo a ben vedere, il problema più subdolo non è lo schiaffo dato a lei (oddio è una schifezza bastarda): qui il nostro utente ci dice che non passa un giorno per il quale non si maledice per averlo fatto, sta cercando di rimediare (terapia), etc etc. Qui la cosa che puzza veramente tanto sono tutte le sovrastrutture mentali che si stanno adducendo per quello schiaffo: provocava, io quando ho tradito non mi sono fatto scoprire, a lui non ho fatto niente perché mi poteva rovinare, etc etc etc etc.........


Già.
Così ho fatto e me ne sono uscito con la figlia.
Jim elucubra troppo sugli istinti repressi e scrive eccessivamente sui "se".
Queste situazioni si risolvono in pochi secondi, nella realtà.
E a mente fredda si ricerca il dialogo, ove possibile ancora.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non c'entra la forza o le dimensioni, secondo me.
> c'entra solo la soggezione del male che puoi fare all'altro e la tua indole.
> Se fai un corso di autodifesa che non sia quello di Barbie, *la prima cosa che ti dicono è che già uno che fa un corso di autodifesa ha un handicap: non attaccherà mai per primo e quando reagirà non vorrà fare davvero male*.
> Invece davanti alla violenza è solo la determinazione a colpire e colpire duro che ti può salvare.
> ...


Esatto. Così è per me. Dieci anni di arti marziali e autodifesa, partecipavo a stage sulla difesa delle donne dale aggressioni.
Secondo neretto: :up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

non ho letto  molto ma facevo una riflessione sugli istinti : quello di tradire quando si tratta di puro stimolo sessuale e quello della violenza (maggiormente deprecabile...devo sottolinearlo?)
sta di fatto che entrambe fanno dei danni agli altri


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ho capito, è che è un must quello di paragonare un tradimento a una violenza.
> poi la violenza-violenza è diversa ed è peggio.



Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi).


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so più come scriverlo.
> 
> Io sono siciliano, di Palermo esattamente, e se a Palermo qualcuno ti scopa la moglie tu gli fai un mazzo così e gli altri ti applaudono. chiaro così?
> 
> ...


:up:
A Palermo il nono comandamento è *forse* ancora particolarmente sentito.
Da noi si trovano giustificazioni per depenalizzarlo.
Come il falso in bilancio.
La morale del nord è ipocrita.
D'altronde siamo più mafiosi di voi ma non lo ammettiamo.
Perché la nostra mafia ha i colletti bianchi e non si mette in mostra.
O forse siamo diventati tutti più ipocriti, in generale.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E di una donna su un uomo?


Idem danny. Non è accettabile


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
> Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
> La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi).


Com'è possibile che per lei sia incomprensibile? Dovrebbe conoscerti bene.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Com'è possibile che per lei sia incomprensibile? Dovrebbe conoscerti bene.


immagino che spesso  se un traditore avesse realmente consapevolezza del male che riesce a fare non  arriverebbe a tradire .

suppongo superficializzi


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Com'è possibile che per lei sia incomprensibile? Dovrebbe conoscerti bene.


Chi non ha mai subito un tradimento non può comprendere quello che accade a un tradito.
Parlo di un tradito sinceramente innamorato, non di uno che a sua volta aveva già rotto il patto di fedeltà.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chi non ha mai subito un tradimento non può comprendere quello che accade a un tradito.
> Parlo di un tradito sinceramente innamorato, non di uno che a sua volta aveva già rotto il patto di fedeltà.


Ovvio. Ma che ti abbia fatto del male lo capisce e che su una persona come te ( e tanti altri) questo male sia come una violenza fisica lo dovrebbe capire. 
Io nel farti quella domanda ho tenuto conto anche di quando hai chiesto se anche lo schiaffo di una donna è censurabile. Questa tua domanda mi aveva colpito
Ma forse ho capito male

Come dice minerva superficializza se non peggio


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> la mia ex amante era single.


capito. tu applichi il comandamento non desiderare la donna d'altri. quindi se l'amante è single nella tua testa non sussiste il fatto.
quindi per te è importante nelle relazioni extra non andare ad intaccare una famiglia? ed allora perchè tu sei andato da sua moglie e hai "intaccato" la sua famiglia? mica di lui che magari è stato pure stronzone... ma di lei, della moglie?
io questo non capisco!!!


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
> Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
> *La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi)*.


:up:
anzi ti dirò di più i lividi passano ma la violenza psicologica sia o meno affiancata a quella fisica corrode l'anima!!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> A Palermo il nono comandamento è *forse* ancora particolarmente sentito.
> Da noi si trovano giustificazioni per depenalizzarlo.
> Come il falso in bilancio.
> ...



Togli il forse, è ancora particolarmente sentito. Certo non come prima. Personalmente io lo sento ancora, per me è un valore a cui ancora credo. A cui voglio credere. A cui crederò sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
> Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
> *La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi)*.


Soprattutto sul grassetto, ma non solo, sei da verde. E non solo su questo post.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
> Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
> La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi).


Ma ti hanno mai menato?


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti hanno mai menato?



Nella vita?
Sì.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Nella vita?
> Sì.


E ne hai prese troppo poche.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ne hai prese troppo poche.


Tu troppe.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu troppe.


E tante ne ho date. Tu no. Tu che cazzo dai, li muerti tuoi. Io mo' non è che mi sono piazzato lì a leggere millemilia pagine di thread, è che però ogni volta che scrivi di quanto sei danneggiato dal tradimento penso sempre a tua moglie che ti descriveva com'era bello scoparsi l'amante in albergo mentre tu premurosamente l'accudivi. E allora, porca puttana, mi viene pure da pensare che se gli uomini fossero cazzo tutti come te ci saremmo estinti da sessantacinque milioni di miliardi di anni, giusto al primo accenno di qualche fiera coi denti a sciabola che fa "buh!", che avremmo provato pure a parlarci col risultato di fiinre sbranti al primo accenno di "Mi scusi Signora Tigre, la disturbiamo solo per infrormarLa che anche noi avremmo le nostre esig..." GNAM. Che cazzo ti ha fatto male il tradimento, tu stavi male pure prima. E' che non lo sai.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi, riassumendo, secondo te tutto ciò che non viene beccato non esiste?


esiste ma almeno non fa male.
Quante storie adulterine sono iniziate e finite senza che l'altro/a non ne venisse a conoscenza ?
Quante si sono concluse nel silenzio e senza conseguenze ?
Milioni, direi..


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per le mie conseguenze sulla psiche il tradimento di mia moglie è ed è stata una violenza.
> Difficilmente comprensibile da parte di lei, del tutto indifferente all'amante, inaspettata anche per me.
> La violenza psicologica non ha minori conseguenze di quella fisica (che è anche psicologica in tutti i casi).


ho già risposto a questa cosa.
quando poi ti inbatti in un contesto violento, non di violenza psicologica ma di violenza fisica, ti accorgi all'istante che le cose sono molto doverse, e che chiaramente il contesto di violenza fisica è peggio.
e ha anche minori conseguenze.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tante ne ho date. Tu no. Tu che cazzo dai, li muerti tuoi. Io mo' non è che mi sono piazzato lì a leggere millemilia pagine di thread, è che però ogni volta che scrivi di quanto sei danneggiato dal tradimento penso sempre a tua moglie che ti descriveva com'era bello scoparsi l'amante in albergo mentre tu premurosamente l'accudivi. E allora, porca puttana, mi viene pure da pensare che se gli uomini fossero cazzo tutti come te ci saremmo estinti da sessantacinque milioni di miliardi di anni, giusto al primo accenno di qualche fiera coi denti a sciabola che fa "buh!", che avremmo provato pure a parlarci col risultato di fiinre sbranti al primo accenno di "Mi scusi Signora Tigre, la disturbiamo solo per infrormarLa che anche noi avremmo le nostre esig..." GNAM. Che cazzo ti ha fatto male il tradimento, tu stavi male pure prima. E' che non lo sai.


Jb non sei stupido e lo sai. 
Hai un solo problema: di te non parli mai.
Ti nascondi dietro i giudizi dati agli altri, che a volte possono nascondere delle verità, come tutte le cose che non vanno in profondità, ma si limitano a categorizzare gli individui in base a valutazioni eterogenee.
La tua aggressività verbale è un muro dietro cui ritengo si nasconda un individuo più debole di quello che stai recitando.
Anche il tuo avatar rappresenta la maschera con cui tu vuoi apparire.
Ma dietro la maschera sei più fragile di me e non vuoi ammetterlo. Neppure a te stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Jb non sei stupido e lo sai.
> Hai un solo problema: di te non parli mai.
> Ti nascondi dietro i giudizi dati agli altri, che a volte possono nascondere delle verità, come tutte le cose che non vanno in profondità, ma si limitano a categorizzare gli individui in base a valutazioni eterogenee.
> La tua aggressività verbale è un muro dietro cui ritengo si nasconda un individuo più debole di quello che stai recitando.
> ...


Sì, certo. Oh, hai voglia. Come no.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> capito. tu applichi il comandamento non desiderare la donna d'altri. quindi se l'amante è single nella tua testa non sussiste il fatto.
> quindi per te è importante nelle relazioni extra non andare ad intaccare una famiglia? ed allora perchè tu sei andato da sua moglie e hai "intaccato" la sua famiglia? mica di lui che magari è stato pure stronzone... ma di lei, della moglie?
> io questo non capisco!!!


rispondevo solo alla tua domanda, che era la seguente :
"Quindi se io fossi il marito della tua ex amante avrei tutti i diritti a dirlo a tua moglie, giusto? Beh buono a sapersi"


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *esiste ma almeno non fa male*.
> Quante storie adulterine sono iniziate e finite senza che l'altro/a non ne venisse a conoscenza ?
> Quante si sono concluse nel silenzio e senza conseguenze ?
> Milioni, direi..


Ego te absolvo...
ma non diciamo cazzate (2).
Dante ti avrebbe messo tra gli ignavi.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Oh, hai voglia. Come no.


Il massimo della tua introspezione?


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> esiste ma almeno non fa male.
> Quante storie adulterine sono iniziate e finite senza che l'altro/a non ne venisse a conoscenza ?
> Quante si sono concluse nel silenzio e senza conseguenze ?
> Milioni, direi..


ma appunto jim. perchè lo hai detto alla di lui moglie? con tale pensiero avresti dovuto non dirle nulla. e invece la tua rabbia, il tuo orgoglio ti hanno fatto accantonare i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi valori!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il massimo della tua introspezione?


Il massimo che puoi avere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> esiste ma almeno non fa male.
> Quante storie adulterine sono iniziate e finite senza che l'altro/a non ne venisse a conoscenza ?
> Quante si sono concluse nel silenzio e senza conseguenze ?
> Milioni, direi..


Sono abbastanza d'accordo. Però per coerenza personale e per non essere ridicolo, eviterei di rinfacciare ad altri quello che faccio anche io. Nel senso che se scopro che ho le corna anche io, sdrammatizzo, la prendo sportivamente e al limite ricambio il favore.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo. Però per coerenza personale e per non essere ridicolo, eviterei di rinfacciare ad altri quello che faccio anche io. Nel senso che se scopro che ho le corna anche io, sdrammatizzo, la prendo sportivamente e al limite ricambio il favore.


Il mio limite è stato decisamente quello, ma è stato anche il motivo per continuare.
Se non l'avessi fatto anche io non saremmo più insieme. Sicuro.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> ma appunto jim. perchè lo hai detto alla di lui moglie? con tale pensiero avresti dovuto non dirle nulla. e invece la tua rabbia, il tuo orgoglio ti hanno fatto accantonare i tuoi pensieri e i tuoi valori!!!!


Stellina, fosse stato un perfetto sconosciuto forse sarebbe andata diversamente.
Ma se sei andato anche al funerale della madre tempo addietro, se, insomma, lo conosci benino per averci scambiato due parole più e più volte allora è diverso...
Se lo incontri due giorni prima di scoprire tutto e cerca di offrirti un caffè diciamo che un attimo ti girano...se poi ti viene detto che in un raptus mi avrebbe anche voluto chiamare per mettermi di fronte al fatto compiuto allora forse - anche solo per farlo desistere - é stato un bene informare la moglie..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Jb non sei stupido e lo sai.
> Hai un solo problema: di te non parli mai.
> Ti nascondi dietro i giudizi dati agli altri, che a volte possono nascondere delle verità, come tutte le cose che non vanno in profondità, ma si limitano a categorizzare gli individui in base a valutazioni eterogenee.
> La tua aggressività verbale è un muro dietro cui ritengo si nasconda un individuo più debole di quello che stai recitando.
> ...


Ho sempre pensato la stessa cosa. ma sullo stupido non ci scommetterei per ovvi motivi che stanno proprio alla base di una maschera inutile che probabilmente gli serve per avere sollievo di tanto in tanto. 

Lo leggo da tanto a jb, si nasconde spesso sulla buona scrittura ma quando ad esempio incontra altri, tipo AB che lo mettono in riga, diventa... bhe cioè che diventa lo si sa benissimo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La violenza non è mai giustificabile ma non certi contesti risulta comprensibile, ovvero riusciamo a comprenderne le cause scatenanti.
> Ma se preso da un attacco di gelosia io uccido un uomo, se risulta comprensibile la dinamica, non sono comunque meno assassino.
> La rabbia subentra spesso in un tradito, e fa venire meno il nostro controllo sulle pulsioni, riduce il filtro che l'etica antepone agli istinti, e quindi si suppone che possa essere frequente, e chi tradisce, soprattutto se lo fa "da stronzo", deve mettere in conto anche che potrebbe subire la violenza di una persona che ha perso il controllo.
> Non lo giustifico, ma lo comprendo.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto molto ma facevo una riflessione sugli istinti : quello di tradire quando si tratta di puro stimolo sessuale e quello della violenza (maggiormente deprecabile...devo sottolinearlo?)
> sta di fatto che entrambe fanno dei danni agli altri





danny ha detto:


> :up:
> A Palermo il nono comandamento è *forse* ancora particolarmente sentito.
> Da noi si trovano giustificazioni per depenalizzarlo.
> Come il falso in bilancio.
> ...


Allora, vedo che vi siete dati da fare.
Non è sollecitato, ma provo a fare un sunto:
A) Il titolo del thred è "avete mai affrontato l'amante del vosto caro/a?".
B) Qui c'è qualcuno (IO, in primis) che per "affrontare" ha inteso "argomentare". E secondo tale mia - personalissima, a quanto pare - interpretazione ho risposto. E ho risposto che - ai tempi in cui io ero l'altro - mi è capitato che ricevessi una telefonata, ed ero assai imbarazzato. Ma altri (in particolare Ultimo, ma anche Oscuro, ed in misura dirimente Jim, l'autore del thred, con interpretazione quasi "autentica") intendono "affrontare" come "spaccare il culo", "menare", "pestare a sangue". Quindi è evidente che il mio intervento si basava su questa discrasia interpretativa...
C) quindi tutta la discussione pare svilupparsi circa l'ammissibilità della violenza in caso di corna.

In generale: io non sono un'anima bella, e non vengo dal mondo dei Mio-mini-Pony. So bene che il tradimento è devastante, e che se ti infili nel letto di un altro (pratica che, per la cronaca, ho dismesso nell'attimo stesso in cui ho conosciuto la mia attuale moglie, con un percorso anche critico che ho più volte provato ad illustrare. Ci sta che Ultimo non mi legga - non sono mica Borges - non ci sta che mi prenda per puttaniere incallito, perchè non lo sono più) ti assumi qualche rischio: essere coinvolto nei casini di un'altra coppia, o - peggio - subire un'aggressione.
Ho precisato che aggressioni fisiche non me ne sono capitate mai. In genere perchè avevo relazioni con donne con la testa sulle spalle, e il flirt era a "tenuta stagna" rispetto al suo legale ufficiale. Ma anche perchè (riferendomi all'obiezzione di Oscuro) di certo non mi appassionava frequentare Tatjana la pupa del boss, Patricia la pulzella del narcotrafficante messicano, o Carmela, la fimmina di un Totore-Ciruzzo - Carmine di turno, notoriamente fuori di testa e godente della pensione per problemi psichici. 

Ora, si dice che in certi casi la violenza è incontrollabile. Può darsi: io stesso sono assai fumantino, e in altra discussione (aperta da giorgiocan) ho narrato di come io stesso abbia perso le staffe nei confronti di un tizio (che usava aprire ferite sul volto di una mia cara amica, in quel caso). Non sono un benpensante: non aderisco alla retorica della non violenza a tutti i costi, sono per indole rigoroso e quasi "calvinista" nel ritenere che la colpa vada punita adeguatamente. Immagino che siano parecchi i casi in cui uno possa avere un istinto irrefrenabile di spaccare la faccia ad un altro: perchè ti ha scopato la moglie, o magari perchè ti ha truffato di tutti i tuoi averi, o magari ha investito tuo figlio, o ha sedotto tua figlia filmandola e mandando il video in rete.
Come vedete, mica solo le corna fanno perdere le staffe? Ed è ipocrita chi sostiene (avendolo vissuto) "ah, ma le corna DI PIU'". E no. Perchè gli altri casi che ho elencato a me sembrano peggio (le corna le puoi superare, ma una rovina economica o il male descritto ai figli sono per sempre), in ogni caso diciamo che pari sono.

Nel mio intervento quindi parlavo di "argomentazione".
Ultimo (ma poi anche altri) dicono: "che argomentare, affrontare vuol dire ceffoni almeno". 
Io mi permetto di dire:
1) se inizia un discorso del genere, di cui non mi stupisco perchè la violenza è un mezzo (pena di morte? la tortura per salvare delle vite? le guerre cd. giuste? sono secoli che la mente del philosophe ci specula...), non si sa dove si va a parare. Per Ultimo merita di finire tetraplegico chi si fa suggere l'uccello da fimmina coniugata (ma consapevole), per un altro merita il piombo il datore di lavoro che ti ha licenziato "ingiustamente". Per altri potrebbe meritare l'acido chi ha violato tua figlia, mettendo in rete il filmato con nome e cognome.
Chi decide cosa è lecito, e cosa no? Quando l'aggressione è giusto contrappasso e quando è sfogo bestiale? Evidentente che non può essere il singolo, altrimenti ognuno mena a cazzi suoi. E qui entra in gioco il "terzo": la legge. La società umana non ha trovato metodi migliori. Forse esistono, non lo nego. Ma per ora - e da tanto, almeno dalla Res Publica Romanorum - questa è: la legge. E mette d'accordo, volenti o nolenti, me, Ultimo, Oscuro, Tebe, Sbriciolata, Danny, Dalida, e tutti gli altri.
2) Allora, visto che il problema è già risolto, io nel mio post di decine di pagine fa mi permettevo di dare un consiglio ai traditi. Il vostro consorte vi ha disprezzato, ed umiliato. L'amante magari di voi se ne fotte, ma magari ride a crepapelle delle corna che vi mette. Anche nel secondo caso: la colpa è del vostro partner, che decide di unirsi a cotanto maiale. Se tua moglie và a letto con un animale (nel senso di quadrupede), puoi anche ammazzare l'animale...ma il problema resta che ti sei scelto una zoofila. E quindi mi sono permesso di dire: vi conviene rovinarvi la vita? beccarvi una denuncia (che vi crea problemi magari anche sul lavoro, o nella custodia dei figli: sapete, tribunali e datori di lavoro non vedono di buon occhio i reati contro la persona...), o una bella richiesta risarcitoria che vi crea problemi per anni? volete che il maiale che si è fatto vostra moglie, si goda anche i vostri soldi, ridendo ancora di più di quanto siete fessi?
Al mio consiglio, Ultimo ha detto: e io lo rimeno. Ma che risposta è? E quello ti manda sotto i ponti, e magari il Giudice vi fa vedere i figli solo alla presenza dell'assistente sociale. Che vittoria hai ottenuto? Il mio era un consiglio, poi: libero di passare un guaio.

Parlando di me stesso, ho precisato che se mi metti una mano addosso, mi paghi manco fossi stato Bred Pitt. La cosa può dar fastidio a qualcuno, perchè l'idea di farmi fare belle vacanze è effettivamente irritante. Ma è ciò che succederebbe. Non avresti i soldi per l'apparecchio ai denti di tuo figlio, non potresti regalare quella vacanza a tua figlia. Tutto a me. Più ti sei sfogato, più mi godo il tuo portafogli. Ergo: ma chi te lo fa fare? Sinceramente: non me lo merito (meglio: meritavo). 

Non mi piace il discorso "sono di Palermo". Io sono napoletano, ed in famiglia non manca chi fa dentro - e - fuori. Ma resta il fatto che se ti scopi mia moglie, io penso che lei non vale un cazzo, per quanto ho investito nella mia vita con lei. Sarà quello il mio problema. Il mio problema sarà spiegare a mio cognato che ha una sorella superficiale e anche zoccola. Il mio problema davvero non sarà venire a cercare te. Ho altro per la testa. E, soprattutto: non voglio avere problemi sul lavoro, non voglio mi sia tolta mia figlia dal giudice, non voglio che tu rida di me godendoti i miei soldi a Santo Domingo mentre dici a due negrette "sapete che la vacanza la offre un cornuto..e pensare che la moglie era meno brava di voi". Magari perdo la testa e non mi riesce, ma sarebbe una mia sconfitta, non una cosa di cui andare fiero come fai tu.

Altro aspetto: quando ho utilizzato il termine "cornuti", Ultimo ha inteso che lo sfottessi. A parte che non l'avevo mai letto (anche io non ho obblighi in tal senso), quindi figurarsi se potevo rivolgermi a lui. Io - qui ed altrove - ho voluto essere scherzoso, mai offensivo. La parola "cornuto/i" fa parte del dizionario, e tanti tra i traditi la utilizzano in maniera assidua: in questa stessa discussione, ad esempio, lo ha fatto Eratò, di cui di certo non si può dire non abbia sofferto.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> A Palermo il nono comandamento è *forse* ancora particolarmente sentito.
> Da noi si trovano giustificazioni per depenalizzarlo.
> Come il falso in bilancio.
> ...



danny, scusa, ma anche tu cosa dici?
il nono comandamento, di che stai parlando?
la mafia, noi e voi ecc.
qua si stava parlando di alzare le mani su qualcuno perché, beninteso con il suo consenso, è andato a letto con il tuo partner.
solo in seconda battuta è subentrato il discorso, "ma io sono di palermo e sono stato condizionato", che alla fine non è diverso da "sono stato provocato".
nel senso che entrambe sono giustificazioni sparate un po' alla cazzo per non prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni.
nessuno poi qui è il rappresentante legale del nord, del sud, di palermo o di dove vuoi.
davvero assurdo quello che dici, i comandamenti, figuriamoci.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ma non ne bastava uno? Cos'è st'accanimento? 

EDIT: era per Vincent Vega, ovviamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Bellissimo post Vincent.

Perdonami se in tutto quel po pò di discussione vengo incuriosita da un solo particolare.

Tu disprezzeresti tua moglie se ti tradisse, senza se e senza ma?


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ne bastava uno? Cos'è st'accanimento?
> 
> EDIT: era per Vincent Vega, ovviamente.


sorry. si era impallato il pc. si era cagato il cazzo anche lui, forse.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sorry. si era impallato il pc. si era cagato il cazzo anche lui, forse.


Era inevitabile.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bellissimo post Vincent.
> 
> Perdonami se in tutto quel po pò di discussione vengo incuriosita da un solo particolare.
> 
> Tu disprezzeresti tua moglie se ti tradisse, senza se e senza ma?


Non lo so, Nausicaa. Spero di non trovarmici. Ma se fossi così devastato da pensare di ridurre in carrozzina il suo complice, rischiando quanto ho elencato...beh, forse disprezzo è la parola esatta. In ogni caso sarei concentrato su cosa mi è successo in casa.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sorry. si era impallato il pc. si era cagato il cazzo anche lui, forse.


anche io ne ho uno così, adoro questi pc riottosi e indipendenti che si rompono la minchia.
 ho comunque sempre un certo timore reverenziale con la paura atavica di hal 9000 che se s'incazza son dolori


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non lo so, Nausicaa. Spero di non trovarmici. Ma se fossi così devastato da pensare di ridurre in carrozzina il suo complice, rischiando quanto ho elencato...beh, forse disprezzo è la parola esatta. In ogni caso sarei concentrato su cosa mi è successo in casa.



Fatico a capirti.

Il dolce richiamo della carne altrui lo conosci. Certo hai consapevolmente deciso di rinunciarci, contento della tua scelta, e ti aspetti che la stessa scelta venga abbracciata da tua moglie, e non ci piove.

Ma appunto conoscendo il dolce richiamo di etc etc, e avendo trovato così facile il cedervi tante volte tu stesso, mi stupisco che tu non metta in conto che tua moglie -per quanto sia una donna fantastica e non lo metto in dubbio- si trovi in difficoltà una volta o l'altra nella vita davanti alla stessa sensazione.

Che tu desideri la fedeltà di tua moglie, donandole la tua, ci sta tutto. Che, con la tua esperienza, tu possa immaginare di dire che tua moglie la descriveresti come zoccola, fatico a capirlo.

A meno che tu non pensi "se io riesco a trattenermi, e a rinunciare, adesso, ci deve per forza riuscire anche lei".


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non lo so, Nausicaa. Spero di non trovarmici. Ma se fossi così devastato da pensare di ridurre in carrozzina il suo complice, rischiando quanto ho elencato...beh, forse disprezzo è la parola esatta. In ogni caso sarei concentrato su cosa mi è successo in casa.



Ciao

quando ho scoperto ... è stato proprio quel senso di salvaguardare il più possibile, considerando mille cose in un nanosecondo. Le forze erano concentrare a come uscirne con meno ossa rotte possibile. In fin dei conti, in quel momento, ho avuto tutte le risposte. Ed infatti, anche dopo con pensieri e pensieri e gira e rigira ... quella sensazione ha prevalso. Spaccare? Non mi ha sfiorato ... Non deve essere una logica conseguenza ... 


sienne


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora, vedo che vi siete dati da fare.
> Non è sollecitato, ma provo a fare un sunto:
> A) Il titolo del thred è "avete mai affrontato l'amante del vosto caro/a?".
> B) Qui c'è qualcuno (IO, in primis) che per "affrontare" ha inteso "argomentare". E secondo tale mia - personalissima, a quanto pare - interpretazione ho risposto. E ho risposto che - ai tempi in cui io ero l'altro - mi è capitato che ricevessi una telefonata, ed ero assai imbarazzato. Ma altri (in particolare Ultimo, ma anche Oscuro, ed in misura dirimente Jim, l'autore del thred, con interpretazione quasi "autentica") intendono "affrontare" come "spaccare il culo", "menare", "pestare a sangue". Quindi è evidente che il mio intervento si basava su questa discrasia interpretativa...
> ...


:up: bellissimo post


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fatico a capirti.
> 
> Il dolce richiamo della carne altrui lo conosci. Certo hai consapevolmente deciso di rinunciarci, contento della tua scelta, e ti aspetti che la stessa scelta venga abbracciata da tua moglie, e non ci piove.
> 
> ...


il fatto che ci rinunciamo entrambi, è alla base del nostro matrimonio. C'è un motivo se io, allorquando mi sollazzavo (passato noto a mia moglie, ovviamente), non ero sposato. Non credevo granchè nell'esclusività, e non credendoci, non consideravo un progetto matrimoniale.
Poi ho incontrato lei. Insieme, abbiamo fatto questo tipo di valutazione. Venire a sapere che mi sono sbagliato, e scoprire che "aveva ragione il Vincent del passato", annullerebbe le basi di quella scelta, con una duplice conseguenza: la squalificazione di una scelta assai meditata da parte di entrambi, e - cosa ancor più pericolosa, la riemersione dei miei dèmoni (che difficilmente sarebbero conciliabili col matrimonio...almeno credo...).

Più in generale, si parla di tradimenti talmente devastanti da far desiderare di aggredire un'altra persona. Così dirompenti da ridurre la mia lucidità a "me ne frego delle conseguenze" (che era l'ipotesi che contestavo). In questo quadro, pensare della fedifraga che è disprezzabile, mi sembra naturale. Altrimenti tutto sto sconvolgimento ("me ne fotto della galera", "fanculo a giudici e assistenti sociali", "al diavolo i 30.000 euro di risarcimento all'amante") vuol dire che non c'è, e l'ipotesi cade. Stiamo parlando, mi pare, di sconvolgimenti che fanno perdere il lume della ragione: un "puttana" non è così grave, suvvia.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Non lo so, Nausicaa. *Spero di non trovarmici*. Ma se fossi così devastato da pensare di ridurre in carrozzina il suo complice, rischiando quanto ho elencato...beh, forse disprezzo è la parola esatta. In ogni caso sarei concentrato su cosa mi è successo in casa.


Ho quotato il tuo post perché molto puntuale e razionale.
Ovviamente anche molto teorico.
Purtroppo la realtà è fatta anche di irrazionalità.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora, vedo che vi siete dati da fare.
> Non è sollecitato, ma provo a fare un sunto:
> A) Il titolo del thred è "avete mai affrontato l'amante del vosto caro/a?".
> B) Qui c'è qualcuno (IO, in primis) che per "affrontare" ha inteso "argomentare". E secondo tale mia - personalissima, a quanto pare - interpretazione ho risposto. E ho risposto che - ai tempi in cui io ero l'altro - mi è capitato che ricevessi una telefonata, ed ero assai imbarazzato. Ma altri (in particolare Ultimo, ma anche Oscuro, ed in misura dirimente Jim, l'autore del thred, con interpretazione quasi "autentica") intendono "affrontare" come "spaccare il culo", "menare", "pestare a sangue". Quindi è evidente che il mio intervento si basava su questa discrasia interpretativa...
> ...


Primo grassetto: Noto che oltre il bianco e nero tu gli altri colori proprio li sconosci, e sono contento per te se nel passato ti sei scopato solo zoccole, bravo.

Secondo grasetto: leggi bene il tread, io ho scritto cose diverse, se ti va di farlo eh. Eventualmente la prossima volta evita di scrivere minchiate se non leggi tutto.

Terzo grassetto: proprio nelle ultime pagine si è discusso di come un luogo possa condizionare le persone. Ecco, non farti condizionare e non usare la parola cornuto se pensi che sia da poco sensibili usarlo in un forum dove alcune persone stanno male proprio per il tradimento. Altrimenti diventi un coglione, e tu non lo sei, giusto?

Mi riservo di aggiungere altri grassetti, amo il grasso. come cibo.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, scusa, ma anche tu cosa dici?
> il nono comandamento, di che stai parlando?
> la mafia, noi e voi ecc.
> qua si stava parlando di alzare le mani su qualcuno perché, beninteso con il suo consenso, è andato a letto con il tuo partner.
> ...


Sto parlando dei valori su cui si fonda la società.
Chi ha visto Benigni ha compreso.
Quando si alza le mani su qualcuno, quando si usa la forza, la violenza, quando si fanno le guerre la società viene sconfitta, ma sicuramente era già crollata prima con i suoi valori.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho quotato il tuo post perché molto puntuale e razionale.
> Ovviamente anche molto teorico.
> Purtroppo la realtà è fatta anche di irrazionalità.



Ciao

e quanto durerebbe il momento della irrazionalità? ... 

Ci sta, che nel primo momento sbatti i pugni sul tavolo, che fai volare un cuscino ... 
Ma poi?


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il fatto che ci rinunciamo entrambi, è alla base del nostro matrimonio. C'è un motivo se io, allorquando mi sollazzavo (passato noto a mia moglie, ovviamente), non ero sposato. Non credevo granchè nell'esclusività, e non credendoci, non consideravo un progetto matrimoniale.
> Poi ho incontrato lei. Insieme, abbiamo fatto questo tipo di valutazione. Venire a sapere che mi sono sbagliato, e scoprire che "aveva ragione il Vincent del passato", annullerebbe le basi di quella scelta, con una duplice conseguenza: la squalificazione di una scelta assai meditata da parte di entrambi, e - cosa ancor più pericolosa, la riemersione dei miei dèmoni (che difficilmente sarebbero conciliabili col matrimonio...almeno credo...).
> 
> Più in generale, si parla di tradimenti talmente devastanti da far desiderare di aggredire un'altra persona. Così dirompenti da ridurre la mia lucidità a "me ne frego delle conseguenze" (che era l'ipotesi che contestavo). In questo quadro, pensare della fedifraga che è disprezzabile, mi sembra naturale. Altrimenti tutto sto sconvolgimento ("me ne fotto della galera", "fanculo a giudici e assistenti sociali", "al diavolo i 30.000 euro di risarcimento all'amante") vuol dire che non c'è, e l'ipotesi cade. Stiamo parlando, mi pare, di sconvolgimenti che fanno perdere il lume della ragione: un "puttana" non è così grave, suvvia.


Ho sentito parlare tante ragazze della maternità senza mai aver avuto un bambino.
Single del matrimonio.
E' tutta teoria, interessante, ma solo teoria.
Bisogna mettere le mani nella merda per capire.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e quanto durerebbe il momento della irrazionalità? ...
> 
> ...



Come fai queste domande quando tu stessa come me e come altri per superare il tradimento ci abbiamo impiegato tantissimo tempo.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e quanto durerebbe il momento della irrazionalità? ...
> 
> ...



Poi fai i conti con te stesso e con i cocci.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Di la verità Jim ... ti piace essere circondato da tutte queste pulzelle ... sebbene incazzatisssssime





drusilla ha detto:


> molto acuto questo commentario... levo le tende va, hai ragione





zanna ha detto:


> e mo c'ho detto??





drusilla ha detto:


> ti davo ragione. Stiamo pure bombando questo arrogante con la nostra pazienza!





Dalida ha detto:


> credo che tu volessi sdrammatizzare, *ma anche a me sto commento mi pare fuori luogo*.
> non ci sono pulzelle che stanno circondando jim, il quale peraltro ha pure distribuito vari "non capisci un cazzo".
> poi vabbé, io sono pesante e si sa.


Magari si riuscisse a dare la giusta importanza alle cose ... io per primo ... cmq :facepalm:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poi fai i conti con te stesso e con i cocci.


BRAVISSIMO.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sto parlando dei valori su cui si fonda la società.
> Chi ha visto Benigni ha compreso.
> Quando si alza le mani su qualcuno, quando si usa la forza, la violenza, quando si fanno le guerre la società viene sconfitta, ma sicuramente era già crollata prima con i suoi valori.


non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.
entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poi fai i conti con te stesso e con i cocci.



Ciao

beh, sinceramente ci ho pensato prima. Altro che storie ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Magari si riuscisse a dare la giusta importanza alle cose ... io per primo ... cmq :facepalm:


ma sì, non ti volevo ripigliare. ho anche detto che secondo me volevi sdrammatizzare.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
> non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.
> entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
> parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro.



Ciao

che poi la società la formiamo noi ... 
e abbiamo il senso per mettere in discussione ciò che ci circonda ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare tante ragazze della maternità senza mai aver avuto un bambino.
> Single del matrimonio.
> E' tutta teoria, interessante, ma solo teoria.
> Bisogna mettere le mani nella merda per capire.


Questo non è vero Danny.

Cambia solo la posizione da cui si parla.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che poi la società la formiamo noi ...
> e abbiamo il senso per mettere in discussione ciò che ci circonda ...
> ...


ciao sienne, buongiorno.
la penso come te anche in questo caso, è chiaro. mi fa anche specie dover chiarire certe cose, poiché io sono meridinale, famiglia meridionale e tutti meridionali. tuttavia ho chiarito ampiamente il mio pensiero, quindi direi che se nemmeno questo fa piazza pulita dei discorsi etnologici e territoriali allora niente, lo si vuole usare come scusante. ma almeno che sia chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
> non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.
> entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
> parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro.


Basta non sposarsi, nel momento in cui ti sposi quello che hai scritto non ha senso. 

Voglio chiarire una cosa però, concordo sul fatto che gli esseri umani non ci appartengono. Peccato che la maggior parte delle persone tradite credeva a quel noi che in buona parte voleva dire che i due si appartenevano eccome, oltre il discorso cristiano dello sposarsi etc etc.. 

Eh no le cose non mi quadrano assolutamente, strano che si parla sempre di quel noi spezzato.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare tante ragazze della maternità senza mai aver avuto un bambino.
> Single del matrimonio.
> E' tutta teoria, interessante, ma solo teoria.
> Bisogna mettere le mani nella merda per capire.


se è per questo si parla anche di dio da secoli e mica nessuno lo ha mai visto.
tu stesso prima parlavi del meridione ma non ci vivi.
questo è un modo per far finire il ragionamento, a cosa serve.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se è per questo si parla anche di dio da secoli e mica nessuno lo ha mai visto.
> tu stesso prima parlavi del meridione ma non ci vivi.
> questo è un modo per far finire il ragionamento, a cosa serve.


Ok. Lascio te a parlare anche per me. 

Chiamami giusto se c'è da menare le mani


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *non ho visto benigni*, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
> non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.
> entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
> parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro.


Peccato, perché aveva spiegato bene il senso dei comandamenti.
Che non è solo religioso.
La società e le relazioni tra le persone sono fondate anche sulla fiducia.
L'esempio tipico è quello del semaforo.
Lo attraverso perché è verde e mi fido che gli altri stiano fermi al corrispondente rosso.
Se viene meno la fiducia, si blocca il traffico.
In un tradimento la fiducia viene calpestata.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo *non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.*
> non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.
> entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
> parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro.


Magari smorzare un pò i toni non farebbe male a nessuno ... rispetto le tue idee te cerca di rispettare le mie senza mettere di mezzo la religione ...


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta non sposarsi, nel momento in cui ti sposi quello che hai scritto non ha senso.
> 
> Voglio chiarire una cosa però, concordo sul fatto che gli esseri umani non ci appartengono. Peccato che la maggior parte delle persone tradite credeva a quel noi che in buona parte voleva dire che i due si appartenevano eccome, oltre il discorso cristiano dello sposarsi etc etc..
> 
> Eh no le cose non mi quadrano assolutamente, strano che si parla sempre di quel noi spezzato.


ultimo, a me pare che tu viva sulla luna, altro che palermo.
il matrimonio è un'istituzione anche laica, se io decido di sposarmi con rito civile e basta, che poi è quello che agli occhi della società ha valore, i comandamenti non c'entrano niente.
a me del cristianesimo non interessa niente, proprio non mi interessa. 
adesso si mena la gente in nome di dio.
boh, ma cosa dici?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo non è vero Danny.
> 
> Cambia solo la posizione da cui si parla.


Eh ma la posizione spesso da sapere e dal sapere s'impara. Altrimenti è teoria.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *se è per questo si parla anche di dio da secoli e mica nessuno lo ha mai visto.*
> tu stesso prima parlavi del meridione ma non ci vivi.
> questo è un modo per far finire il ragionamento, a cosa serve.


Io non ho mai visto neppure un brontosauro, ma credo che siano esistiti un tempo. 
Se tutti avessimo certezze, non sarebbe necessario confrontarsi.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Magari smorzare un pò i toni non farebbe male a nessuno ... rispetto le tue idee te cerca di rispettare le mie senza mettere di mezzo la religione ...


non voglio offendere nessuno e rispetto le tue idee nella misura in cui non prevedono il dominio dell'uomo sulla donna.
altrimenti no.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta non sposarsi, nel momento in cui ti sposi quello che hai scritto non ha senso.
> 
> Voglio chiarire una cosa però, concordo sul fatto che gli esseri umani non ci appartengono. Peccato che la maggior parte delle persone tradite credeva a quel noi che in buona parte voleva dire che i due si appartenevano eccome, oltre il discorso cristiano dello sposarsi etc etc..
> 
> Eh no le cose non mi quadrano assolutamente, strano che si parla sempre di quel noi spezzato.



Ciao

il noi, non implica necessariamente possesso dell'altro. 

Per me il noi era, che dò del mio e tu del tuo, e assieme formiamo un noi.
Senza perdere però la propria individualità ... 
Quando si è rotto il noi ... si è rotto un progetto ... per me. 


sienne


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: Noto che oltre il bianco e nero tu gli altri colori proprio li sconosci, e sono contento per te se nel passato ti sei scopato solo zoccole, bravo.
> 
> Secondo grasetto: leggi bene il tread, io ho scritto cose diverse, se ti va di farlo eh. Eventualmente la prossima volta evita di scrivere minchiate se non leggi tutto.
> 
> ...


Vedo che sei sempre più rabbioso, nonostante abbia provato a spiegarti a prova di equivoco.

Il primo grassetto, si smentisce da sè. Ho talmente tanto in conto la femminilità, da ritenere che una donna sia libera di fare le sue scelte, rispondendone, quale essere consapevole. E tu?

Il secondo: tu hai scritto "gli spacco il culo". Io ho replicato "non conviene, passi un guaio e fai il suo gioco". E tu hai risposto "E IO LO RIMENO". Se non è orgoglio della propria irruenza (che per me è fessaggine, e ti ho scritto i motivi) questo..scusa, qual è?

Terzo: continuerò tranquillamente, attingendo al dizionario. Visto che non l'ho fatto in termini offensivi, e visto che, in questo stesso thred, lo ha fatto dopo di me anche Eratò. In altre discussioni, senza il tuo prezioso intervento, il termine viene utilizzato con la massima serenità. Però, se vuoi, puoi chiedere una modifica del regolamento a Tubarao e Perplesso, in modo da precluderne l'utilizzo. Anche tu non sei coglione, e il regolamento lo avrai letto...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Peccato, perché aveva spiegato bene il senso dei comandamenti.
> Che non è solo religioso.
> La società e le relazioni tra le persone sono fondate anche sulla fiducia.
> L'esempio tipico è quello del semaforo.
> ...


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Mannaggia la puttana. Non è fiducia, è legge, imposizione. Comandamenti, appunto. Mentecatto.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Peccato, perché aveva spiegato bene il senso dei comandamenti.
> Che non è solo religioso.
> La società e le relazioni tra le persone sono fondate anche sulla fiducia.
> L'esempio tipico è quello del semaforo.
> ...


sì, sono proprio contraria al fatto che si parli di comandamenti sui rai1 e similari.
sono in netta minoranza e me lo tengo, ma personalmente non me lo vedo poichè credo che si debba cambiare prospettiva.
la questione della fiducia la capisco ma, appunto, si torna ad una dinamica a due.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, a me pare che tu viva sulla luna, altro che palermo.
> il matrimonio è un'istituzione anche laica, se io decido di sposarmi con rito civile e basta, che poi è quello che agli occhi della società ha valore, i comandamenti non c'entrano niente.
> a me del cristianesimo non interessa niente, proprio non mi interessa.
> adesso si mena la gente in nome di dio.
> boh, ma cosa dici?



Il matrimonio di cui parlavo io è quello cattolico cristiano. Ma non pensavo di doverlo specificare, mea culpa. 

E guarda caso in Italia credo che la religione cattolica cristiana vada per la maggiore, si ok io vivo sulla luna. Boh..! 

Ti giuro non sapevo che in Italia non prevalesse la religione cattolica cristiana. 

Saluti dalla luna.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma la posizione spesso da sapere e dal sapere s'impara. Altrimenti è teoria.


E qual è il problema con la teoria ? 

 A giudicare dai disastri che molti compiono con la "pratica", ripassarla, o sentirla da qualcuno che conosce solo quella, non farebbe male.

E' la pluralità delle voci ha creare la ricchezza.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il noi, non implica necessariamente possesso dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Ora la penso anche io così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Vedo che sei sempre più rabbioso, nonostante abbia provato a spiegarti a prova di equivoco.
> 
> Il primo grassetto, si smentisce da sè. Ho talmente tanto in conto la femminilità, da ritenere che una donna sia libera di fare le sue scelte, rispondendone, quale essere consapevole. E tu?
> 
> ...


Non credevo di risultare rabbioso. Ma devo dire che lo stesso ho pensato di te. Per il resto: mi sono scocciato a scrivere sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo non è vero Danny.
> 
> Cambia solo la posizione da cui si parla.


Da non tradito ammetto di aver detto cazzate sul tradimento.
Da tradito ho capito.
Idem su tutto il resto.
Sono arrivato a 47 anni rendendomi conto di aver discusso a vanvera per anni di cose che non comprendevo perché frutto solo di deduzioni basate sull'esperienza altrui,


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il matrimonio di cui parlavo io è quello cattolico cristiano. Ma non pensavo di doverlo specificare, mea culpa.
> 
> E guarda caso in Italia credo che la religione cattolica cristiana vada per la maggiore, si ok io vivo sulla luna. Boh..!
> 
> ...


l'italia è uno stato laico e pensa un po' se ti sposi solo in chiesa non ha valore legale.
vedi tu.
saluti dall'italia.


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

il matrimonio prima di tutto è un patto tra due persone. Non parlo di sacramento, parlo proprio di un accordo libero e volontario tra due soggetti che decidono da quel momento in poi di vivere insieme rispettando una serie di regole; non per niente, anche il matrimonio civile, prevede che si osservino le disposizioni del codice civile in materia, obbligo alla fedeltà, alla coabitazione, al sostegno reciproco, alla collaborazione alla vita familiare, ecc.ecc.....e se anche non ci fosse neppure matrimonio, ma solo convivenza, è una questione morale, io mi impegno a rispettarti....e a rinunciare ad eventuali altre opportunità che mi si possono presentare. Non  siamo mica costretti.....sono scelte che facciamo in assoluta libertà, ma a volte anche in assoluta leggerezza......della serie finchè mi va bene, ok! Poi se cambio idea......è una questione di coerenza.....liberissimo che non vuole di non sposarsi e nemmeno di legarsi a qualcuno....ma la tua libertà finisce dove comincia la mia. Nelle società civili, per lo meno, dove si dovrebbe ragionare con la testa e non con gli ormoni


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Peccato, perché aveva spiegato bene il senso dei comandamenti.
> Che non è solo religioso.
> La società e le relazioni tra le persone sono fondate anche sulla fiducia.
> L'esempio tipico è quello del semaforo.
> ...


L'esempio del semaforo ci insegna che se tutti introiettiamo le stesse regole viviamo tutti meglio. Non ci vedo la fiducia.... cioè  io so che al rosso sto ferma ed al verde passo....lo so da sempre....ho introiettato quella regola e do x scontato che tutti la abbiamo introiettata come me....


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non voglio offendere nessuno e rispetto le tue idee nella misura in cui non prevedono il dominio dell'uomo sulla donna.
> altrimenti no.


Vi è anche il dominio della donna sull'uomo.
Diciamo persona su persona, che è meglio.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non voglio offendere nessuno e rispetto le tue idee nella misura in cui non prevedono il dominio dell'uomo sulla donna.
> altrimenti no.


Magari leggo male ma per te è vero il contrario ... e tutto un lei decide ... lei fa ... lei disfa ... ho come l'impressione che te e jim siate uno da una parte e l'altra dall'altra parte della barricata ... due "estremisti" che non vedono ne sentono le ragioni dell'altra parte femminile o maschile che sia ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E qual è il problema con la teoria ?
> 
> A giudicare dai disastri che molti compiono con la "pratica", ripassarla, o sentirla da qualcuno che conosce solo quella, non farebbe male.
> 
> E' la pluralità delle voci ha creare la ricchezza.


Un esempio? avere più rispetto per le persone che entrano qua dentro e che stanno male, se tu ( tu ipotetico) pensi di conoscere il dolore che si prova per teoria o perchè lo leggi qua dentro, ti stai sbagliando ed anche di grosso.

Prima provalo e poi mi saprai raccontare, cioè, raccontare no, ma capire molto meglio si. 

Ecco la differenza tra teoria e pratica. Ne puoi parlare, ne puoi discutere, ci entri dentro e dici anche cose giuste ma puoi soltanto teorizzarle. In generale questo, poi la soggettività e la sensibilità degli individui a volte fa la differenza.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il noi, non implica necessariamente possesso dell'altro.
> 
> ...


Idem


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Mannaggia la puttana. Non è fiducia, è legge, imposizione. Comandamenti, appunto. Mentecatto.


Pirla. Vaffanculo, e impara a leggere.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Lascio te a parlare anche per me.
> 
> Chiamami giusto se c'è da menare le mani


ma infatti oh, mò pure questa tuttavia alla fine in fin dei conti e tutto sommato si può capire.
boh, incredibile.
ha ragione tebe, troppo testosterone.
poi vorrei vedè, come detto anche ieri.
molta gente che pareva doversi stroppiare di mazzate alla fine ha concluso con uno schiaffo, un graffio e un calcio dato all'aria.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'italia è uno stato laico e pensa un po' se ti sposi solo in chiesa non ha valore legale.
> vedi tu.
> saluti dall'italia.


Sono ateo e sposato con rito civile.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Magari leggo male ma per te è vero il contrario ... e tutto un lei decide ... lei fa ... lei disfa ... ho come l'impressione che te e jim siate uno da una parte e l'altra dall'altra parte della barricata ... due "estremisti" che non vedono ne sentono le ragioni dell'altra parte femminile o maschile che sia ...



prego?
io non ne faccio mica un discorso di genere. dove avrei detto lei fa, lei disfa, lei decide?
colgo l'occasione per chiarire che non si tratta proprio di questo e non credevo possibile si desse un'interpretazione simile delle mie parole.
ribadisco che non è assolutamente un discorso di genere e se jim fosse una donna le avrei detto le stesse cose.
darmi dell'estremista, poi, è assurdo.
senza contare che non alzo le mani su nessuno e trovo che sia sempre deplorevole come ho scritto in lungo e in largo quindi evita paragoni fantasiosi.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora la penso anche io così.



Ciao

riesci ad immaginare allora, che tale concezione potrebbe far reagire differentemente alla scoperta?

Perché nessuno ha rubato qualcosa (detto in modo esagerato). 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Un esempio? avere più rispetto per le persone che entrano qua dentro e che stanno male, se tu ( tu ipotetico) pensi di conoscere il dolore che si prova per teoria o perchè lo leggi qua dentro, ti stai sbagliando ed anche di grosso.
> *
> Prima provalo e poi mi saprai raccontare, cioè, raccontare no, ma capire molto meglio si.
> 
> Ecco la differenza tra teoria e pratica. Ne puoi parlare, ne puoi discutere, ci entri dentro e dici anche cose giuste ma puoi soltanto teorizzarle. In generale questo, poi la soggettività e la sensibilità degli individui a volte fa la differenza.


Allora chiudo il forum. Tanto non serve a un cazzo. 

Anzi: cambiamo direttamente dominio.

www.fatetantipompiniatubarao.it


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'italia è uno stato laico e pensa un po' se ti sposi solo in chiesa non ha valore legale.
> vedi tu.
> saluti dall'italia.


Dove ho scritto che l'Italia non sia uno stato laico? 

Se leggi bene ho scritto "che in italia la religione cattolica cristiana è quella che va per la maggiore.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono ateo e sposato con rito civile.



e allora che te ne frega dei comandamenti?
quando tua moglie è andata con un altro pensi che il problema fosse che lui la desiderava o casomai il contrario?


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vi è anche il dominio della donna sull'uomo.
> Diciamo persona su persona, che è meglio.


i comandamenti non lo prevedono e in generale è più diffuso il maschilismo che altro, in tutta la storia e praticamente in tutte le società.
se poi pure questa è una cazzata veramente alzo le mani.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riesci ad immaginare allora, che tale concezione potrebbe far reagire differentemente alla scoperta?
> 
> ...



Eccome se si. ci riesco eccome. Adesso però. 

E per una persona come me è stato molto difficile raggiungere questo traguardo.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> il matrimonio prima di tutto è *un patto tra due persone*. Non parlo di sacramento, parlo proprio di un accordo libero e volontario tra due soggetti che decidono da quel momento in poi di vivere insieme rispettando una serie di regole; non per niente, anche il matrimonio civile, prevede che si osservino le disposizioni del codice civile in materia, obbligo alla fedeltà, alla coabitazione, al sostegno reciproco, alla collaborazione alla vita familiare, ecc.ecc.....e se anche non ci fosse neppure matrimonio, ma solo convivenza, è una questione morale, io mi impegno a rispettarti....e a rinunciare ad eventuali altre opportunità che mi si possono presentare. Non  siamo mica costretti.....sono scelte che facciamo in assoluta libertà, ma a volte anche in assoluta leggerezza......della serie finchè mi va bene, ok! Poi se cambio idea......è una questione di coerenza.....liberissimo che non vuole di non sposarsi e nemmeno di legarsi a qualcuno....ma la tua libertà finisce dove comincia la mia. Nelle società civili, per lo meno, dove si dovrebbe ragionare con la testa e non con gli ormoni


Esatto Lorella.
Io nel momento in cui ho contratto matrimonio civile ho aderito a questo patto.
Nel momento in cui con mia moglie ho deciso di fare un figlio ho assunto il ruolo e la responsabilità di genitore.
Il patto si può rompere anche unilateralmente, ma si dovrebbe prevedere il massimo rispetto per l'altro contraente, in modo da limitare i danni per colui che è vittima di decisioni e scelte di una sola persona.
Questo spesso non accade.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora chiudo il forum. Tanto non serve a un cazzo.
> 
> Anzi: cambiamo direttamente dominio.
> 
> www.fatetantipompiniatubarao.it



Questo lo stai dicendo tu, non io. mi riferisco alla chiusura del forum.

Per il dominio non sono d'accordo sul nick. Si va ai voti.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che l'Italia non sia uno stato laico?
> 
> Se leggi bene ho scritto "che in italia la religione cattolica cristiana è quella che va per la maggiore.



sei tu che hai detto che chi sposa crede ai comandamenti.
ti ho fatto presente che il rito civile nemmeno li menziona.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare tante ragazze della maternità senza mai aver avuto un bambino.
> Single del matrimonio.
> E' tutta teoria, interessante, ma solo teoria.
> Bisogna mettere le mani nella merda per capire.


io non ho dubbi.
Ci sono cose (la malattia, un lutto particolare..la stessa miseria..sono solo esempi) che "devi esserci dentro". Sensazioni dirompenti, laceranti, che fanno vacillare.

Ma se ti sposi a 35 anni, e avete un sincero affiatamento che vi ha fatto dire ed accettare tutto..Beh, difficile dire "proprio non credevo". Il tradimento, non è sta cosa così inusuale, "impensabile". Esiste, ed è assai frequente.
E anche se ipotizzarli certi eventi (perchè di possibile tradimento, come di progenie, malattie, e tutto ciò che può venire in mente...) non mette al riparo da sorprese, la consapevolezza che vi state sposando da persone mature, consci di quello che state escludendo dalla vostra vita, ne esce rafforzata.

Noi sappiamo molto bene che abbiamo escluso altri dal nostro letto. Mia moglie sa bene che per me la rinuncia non è stata di poco conto: nel senso che l'ho fatta felicemente e ne resto felicissimo, ma del matrimonio è l'aspetto più impegnativo "non approccerai mai più nella vita altre donne". Per alcuni è dividere il letto, sopportare le scoregge, avere un altro/a sempre per casa. 

E' uno scudo spaziale? ovvio che no. 
Ma io ho molta stima di mia moglie. Altrimenti davvero non l'avrei sposata. E sono certo che - come me - ogni giorno rinnova quelle promesse e quel percorso.
E se non fosse così? beh, non lo so, ovviamente. Ma chi lo sa? Possibile che la disprezzerei. Non escludo, perchè non posso, che sarei così fesso da rovinarmi la vita picchiando un altro. O forse comincerei a spendere soldi in zoccole sotto il suo naso, completamente impazzito. O infine, farei spallucce e in me penserei "sono un padre, e ho obblighi esclusivamente verso mia figlia".
Forse mi arruolerei nella legione straniera. Forse direi "amore, sai che c'è di nuovo, visto che ti piacciono le mazze nerborute apriamo un privee". Non lo so.

Ma ciò non toglie un dato di fatto: se i soldi li tolgo a mia figlia per darli a uno che si è fatto mia moglie, sono un fesso, e peggioro assai la mia situazione.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> L'esempio del semaforo ci insegna che se tutti introiettiamo le stesse regole viviamo tutti meglio. Non ci vedo la fiducia.... cioè  io so che al rosso sto ferma ed al verde passo....lo so da sempre....ho introiettato quella regola e do x scontato che tutti la abbiamo introiettata come me....


Io mi fido che gli altri rispettino le regole come faccio io.
Io mi devo fidare.
Se dubito degli altri al semaforo verde mi fermo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sei tu che hai detto che chi sposa crede ai comandamenti.
> ti ho fatto presente che il rito civile nemmeno li menziona.



Per sposarsi intendevo in chiesa e con un rito cattolico cristiano. E visto che in Italia paese laico, la religione cattolica cristiana va per la maggiore, confermo le cose scritte prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Pirla. Vaffanculo, e impara a leggere.


Macchè Danny. Ma che impara a leggere, tu sogni una società di castroni tipo te perfettamente utopica. E meno male che è utopica. Sei completamente decontestualizzato dall'universo perchè ragioni a culo, non capisci nè le persone nè tanto meno le situazioni ed hai il nerbo di una lumaca. Su. Tanto è.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> e *allora che te ne frega dei comandamenti*?
> quando tua moglie è andata con un altro pensi che il problema fosse che lui la desiderava o casomai il contrario?



Non è che siccome non sono gay me ne frego degli omosessuali, sono maschio me ne frego delle donne, adulto me ne frego dei bambini.
La mia libertà è la tua libertà, che ritengo difendibile altrettanto quanto la mia.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per sposarsi intendevo in chiesa e con un rito cattolico cristiano. E visto che in Italia paese laico, la religione cattolica cristiana va per la maggiore, confermo le cose scritte prima.


ultimo, madonna che rottura di palle, ma cosa confermi?
uno che non crede in dio con i comandamenti ci si spazza il culo, lo stato italiano non contempla alcun comandamento ma eventualmente leggi e a quelle io mi sto.
tu credi a quello che vuoi ma la tua è appunto un'interpretazione filtrata dalla religione.
sei ottuso, ma fortemente.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo lo stai dicendo tu, non io. mi riferisco alla chiusura del forum.
> 
> Per il dominio non sono d'accordo sul nick. Si va ai voti.



Ma se solo chi ha avuto la tua stessa esperienza può parlare che valore ha tenere in piedi un forum, in cui, la ricchezza è costituita dalla pluralità delle voci.

Fra poco immaginO che verrai a dirmi che le donne non possono capire quello che dici perché non hanno il cazzo come te.

Estremizzo ma il concetto è questo, e per me, questo concetto, è una IMMENSA CAZZATA.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che siccome non sono gay me ne frego degli omosessuali, sono maschio me ne frego delle donne, adulto me ne frego dei bambini.
> La mia libertà è la tua libertà, che ritengo difendibile altrettanto quanto la mia.


danny, ma che cazzo stai dicendo pure tu?
i comandamenti hanno un senso nella misura in cui decidi di aderire alla religione cattolica, altrimenti non ce l'hanno.
d'altro canto mica applichi la shari'a non essendo musulmano e non essendo una società talebana.
cosa c'entrano i gay e le donne e i bambini?
se io tradisco il mio uomo non è colpa di quello che mi ha desiderato, è colpa mia.
se lui mena le mani non è colpa di dove è cresciuto ma è colpa sua.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccome se si. ci riesco eccome. Adesso però.
> 
> E per una persona come me è stato molto difficile raggiungere questo traguardo.




Ciao

ma per ora, è teoria 


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> i comandamenti non lo prevedono e i*n generale è più diffuso il maschilismo che altro, in tutta la storia e praticamente in tutte le società*.
> se poi pure questa è una cazzata veramente alzo le mani.


Ma guarda... sono andato dall'assistente sociale per chiedere cosa comporterebbe una separazione...
Alimenti per la moglie (pur traditrice, ma l'addebito non è automatico in questo caso, poiché si suppone che alla base del tradimento potesse esserci una crisi coniugale) per mantenere livello di vita precedente, mantenimento per figlia che verrebbe affidata a lei, e che vedrei una volta la settimana (in assenza di accordo consensuale)...
Io rimango in pratica senza mia figlia, con molti meno soldi a disposizione per vivere e rifarmi una vita.
Chi è il soggetto debole qui?
Poi gli ismi in quanto generalizzazioni eterogenee mi tediano generalmente.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, madonna che rottura di palle, ma cosa confermi?
> uno che non crede in dio con i comandamenti ci si spazza il culo, lo stato italiano non contempla alcun comandamento ma eventualmente leggi e a quelle io mi sto.
> tu credi a quello che vuoi ma la tua è appunto un'interpretazione filtrata dalla religione.
> sei ottuso, ma fortemente.



Si ok, hai ragione. In italia la religione Cattolica cristiana non va per la maggiore. 
Se io mi attengo ad una credenza ( e non ho detto che la segua per filo e per segno) sono ottuso, mentre tu invece che segui quello in cui credi tu, sei furbo e scaltro. 

Spazzati pure quello che vuoi, chissenefrega a sto punto. Tu te ne freghi se io sono cattolico? Bravo, Tranquillo che io non me ne frego nè di quello in cui credo nè di quello in cui credono altre persone, sottile differenza di pensieri e persone eh


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma per ora, è teoria
> 
> ...



Tanto lo sappiamo chi altro cavalca lo stesso cavallo del: Chi non ha esperito non può capire.

E non a caso........


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Allora con ordine....se riesco
il matrimonio è  un contratto bello e buono in cui due persone decidono di formare una società badata su alcune regole scritte (vedasi codice civile)
Il matrimonio cattolico prevede che a guardare dall'alto e a proteggere questa unione ci sia Dio. E aggiungo vale solo se entrambi ci credono e non come molti che si sono sposati in chiesa perché così  ci sposa o x far felice nonna.
Da anni la formula matrimoniale cattolica è  stata modificata dal "io prendo te come mia/o sposa/o" ad "io accolgo te"
Persino la chiesa cattolica e tutti i clericalisti si sono resi conto che il pensiero di possesso coniugale era sbagliato. Cosi come il pensiero dell'inferiorità  della donna.un teologo  disse al rigiardo della costola di adamo...che la donna è  nata da una costola x essergli uguale non dalla testa o dai piedi. Ne superiore ne inferiore. Ma entità distinta.
Gran parte della filosofia cattolica è  stata rivista al fine di uguagliare uomini e donne dopo millenni di maschilismo....
ci pensate mai? Noi siamo uomini. Uomini femmine e uomini maschi...lo abbiamo introiettato fin nel midollo. E poi siamo uomini e donne....ci pensate mai?
Sono andata ot?


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> prego?
> io non ne faccio mica un discorso di genere. *dove avrei detto lei fa, lei disfa, lei decide?*
> colgo l'occasione per chiarire che non si tratta proprio di questo e non credevo possibile si desse un'interpretazione simile delle mie parole.
> ribadisco che non è assolutamente un discorso di genere e *se jim fosse una donna le avrei detto le stesse cose*.
> ...


"_non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico  il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo  proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci  appartengono, *e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa  perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.*
entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro."_

Se jim fosse stata donna saresti stata probabilmente più indulgente ... tu tieniti le tue certezze granitiche io mi tengo le mie e non si tratta di pestare o meno perchè non stimo disconoscendo il fattore fisico si tratta di un livello di violenza più sottile, più subdolo a cui si risponde come si può in quel dannato momento resta il fatto che se tua/o moglie/marito va con un/a altro/a non la fa  perché quello/a la/o desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei/lui *PRIMA PERO' SI CAVA DAI COGLIONI*


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un esempio? avere più rispetto per le persone che entrano qua dentro e che stanno male, se tu ( tu ipotetico) pensi di conoscere il dolore che si prova per teoria o perchè lo leggi qua dentro, ti stai sbagliando ed anche di grosso.
> 
> Prima provalo e poi mi saprai raccontare, cioè, raccontare no, ma capire molto meglio si.
> 
> Ecco la differenza tra teoria e pratica. *Ne puoi parlare, ne puoi discutere, ci entri dentro e dici anche cose giuste ma puoi soltanto teorizzarle. In generale questo, poi la soggettività e la sensibilità degli individui a volte fa la differenza.*





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se solo chi ha avuto la tua stessa esperienza può parlare che valore ha tenere in piedi un forum, in cui, la ricchezza è costituita dalla pluralità delle voci.
> 
> Fra poco immaginO che verrai a dirmi che le donne non possono capire quello che dici perché non hanno il cazzo come te.
> 
> Estremizzo ma il concetto è questo, e per me, questo concetto, è una IMMENSA CAZZATA.



Lo leggi il grassetto o ti era sfuggito?

Tubarao è da diversi post che leggi cazzi per ramurazzi, per piacere.. e che cazzo eh.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma guarda... sono andato dall'assistente sociale per chiedere cosa comporterebbe una separazione...
> Alimenti per la moglie (pur traditrice, ma l'addebito non è automatico in questo caso, poiché si suppone che alla base del tradimento potesse esserci una crisi coniugale) per mantenere livello di vita precedente, mantenimento per figlia che verrebbe affidata a lei, e che vedrei una volta la settimana (in assenza di accordo consensuale)...
> Io rimango in pratica senza mia figlia, con molti meno soldi a disposizione per vivere e rifarmi una vita.
> Chi è il soggetto debole qui?
> Poi gli ismi in quanto generalizzazioni eterogenee mi tediano generalmente.




Vi prego basta con 'ste cose.

Non nego e non dubito che -in passato le cose andassero più o meno automaticamente così (non sempre) -che ci siano tutt'ora casi di uomini poveracci che finiscono "male".

Ma, e santa Sbri ha postato alcune cose in altro 3D che ahimè non saprei ritrovare, ADESSO c'è quasi di default l'ffido condiviso, con divisione dei tempi molto equa, il mantenimento è per il figlio e non per la moglie (se non ricordo male la percentuale di assegni al coniuge si attesta nel 20% dei casi di separazione, 10% di divorzi); si considera se la moglie lavora o no, e la si incoraggia CALDAMENTE a lavorare...
La casa viene affidata al figlio e al genitore presso cui ha residenza prevalente, e NON E' DETTO sia la madre.... e credimi Denny che LE SO queste cose.

Ebbasta....


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tanto lo sappiamo chi altro cavalca lo stesso cavallo del: Chi non ha esperito non può capire.
> 
> E non a caso........



Ciao

osservando ed ascoltando si capiscono tante cose ... 
ed è da lì, che si dovrebbe partire. Non da se stessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> "_non ho visto benigni, ad ogni modo non sono credente e nello specifico il nono comandamento è una cazzata maschilista e paternalista che stiamo proprio freschi se vogliamo andare appresso a queste cose.
> non esiste una donna d'altri perché gli esseri umani non ci appartengono, *e soprattutto se tua moglie va con un altro non la fa perché quello la desidera ma perché ci vuole andare lei.*
> entriamo in questa ottica, che mi pare anche la più logica e veritiera, e lasciamo perdere le stupidaggini.
> parlare di società serve a spostare il tiro."_
> ...


se devi fare illazioni non andiamo da nessuna parte, a me sembra che tu non legga proprio cosa scrivo ma pazienza.
attieniti a quello che leggi e non andare oltre se ci riesci, altrimenti se vuoi solo polemizzare ciao e tante cose.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se solo chi ha avuto la tua stessa esperienza può parlare che valore ha tenere in piedi un forum, in cui, la ricchezza è costituita dalla pluralità delle voci.
> 
> Fra poco immaginO che verrai a dirmi che le donne non possono capire quello che dici perché non hanno il cazzo come te.
> 
> Estremizzo ma il concetto è questo, e per me, *questo concetto, è una IMMENSA CAZZATA*.


confermo e prendo nota per tutte le volte che mi è stato presentato


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> E' uno scudo spaziale? ovvio che no.
> M*a io ho molta stima di mia moglie. Altrimenti davvero non l'avrei sposata. E sono certo che - come me - ogni giorno rinnova quelle promesse e quel percorso.*
> E se non fosse così? beh, non lo so, ovviamente. Ma chi lo sa? Possibile che la disprezzerei. Non escludo, perchè non posso, che sarei così fesso da rovinarmi la vita picchiando un altro. O forse comincerei a spendere soldi in zoccole sotto il suo naso, completamente impazzito. O infine, farei spallucce e in me penserei "sono un padre, e ho obblighi esclusivamente verso mia figlia".
> Forse mi arruolerei nella legione straniera. Forse direi "amore, sai che c'è di nuovo, visto che ti piacciono le mazze nerborute apriamo un privee". Non lo so.
> ...


Sull'ultimo neretto concordo.
Sul primo... e chi non ce l'ha quando si sposa?
Io mi sono sposato a 34 anni... pensavo che ormai le piene del fiume fossero un lontano ricordo...
Poi... poi non è vero.
Gli anni passano, le persone cambiano, cambiamo noi, cambiano gli altri.
Nel mio condominio hanno divorziato tutti, anche coppie con 3 diconsi 3 figli che sembravano le più affiatate e sicuramente erano le più motivate.
Tutte con storie di tradimenti scoperte.
Forse stiamo esagerendo un pochino.
Contate nelle classi elementari e medie i figli di coppie non separate oggi rispetto a quelli della nostra epoca.
Io ero l'unico.
Oggi è vero il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma per ora, è teoria
> 
> ...



Sai che quando ti ho scritto l'ho pensato.

E sai anche cosa ho pensato?

Si sarebbe difficile trattenermi ma sono sicurissimo che ci riuscirei. Ma è soltanto teoria.

Spero resti tale.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Lo leggi il grassetto o ti era sfuggito?
> *
> Tubarao è da diversi post che leggi cazzi per ramurazzi, per piacere.. e che cazzo eh.


L'ho letto e io ti ho chiesto:

Che problema c'è nell'essere solo teorico ?


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma guarda... sono andato dall'assistente sociale per chiedere cosa comporterebbe una separazione...
> Alimenti per la moglie (pur traditrice, ma l'addebito non è automatico in questo caso, poiché si suppone che alla base del tradimento potesse esserci una crisi coniugale) per mantenere livello di vita precedente, mantenimento per figlia che verrebbe affidata a lei, e che vedrei una volta la settimana (in assenza di accordo consensuale)...
> Io rimango in pratica senza mia figlia, con molti meno soldi a disposizione per vivere e rifarmi una vita.
> Chi è il soggetto debole qui?
> Poi gli ismi in quanto generalizzazioni eterogenee mi tediano generalmente.


quello è un discorso che riguarda il coniuge più forte economicamente, peraltro per me ogni legge si può rivedere ma questa, almeno messa come è messa, sarebbe teoricamente giusta.
viene per lo più applicata male, soprattutto quando si parla di affidamento dei figli.
detto ciò, che la religione cattolica sia di stampo maschilista vi sno pochi dubbi e io sostanzialmente quello dicevo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'ho letto e io ti ho chiesto:
> 
> Che problema c'è nell'essere solo teorico ?



elamadonna...! 

I problemi stanno a scuola tubarao, solo a  scuola. 

e anche le ragazzine.... madonna santa come sono vecchio.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ok, hai ragione. In italia la religione Cattolica cristiana non va per la maggiore.
> Se io mi attengo ad una credenza ( e non ho detto che la segua per filo e per segno) sono ottuso, mentre tu invece che segui quello in cui credi tu, sei furbo e scaltro.
> 
> Spazzati pure quello che vuoi, chissenefrega a sto punto. Tu te ne freghi se io sono cattolico? Bravo, Tranquillo che io non me ne frego nè di quello in cui credo nè di quello in cui credono altre persone, sottile differenza di pensieri e persone eh


ultimo, ma basta dire cazzate, dai.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, ma che cazzo stai dicendo pure tu?
> i comandamenti hanno un senso nella misura in cui decidi di aderire alla religione cattolica, altrimenti non ce l'hanno.
> d'altro canto mica applichi la shari'a non essendo musulmano e non essendo una società talebana.
> cosa c'entrano i gay e le donne e i bambini?
> ...



Quindi non uccidere è solo per i cattolici?
Non rubare solo per i cattolici?
Non pensi che l'etica delle religioni abbia influenzato anche il mondo laico?
Sul neretto. Certo, questa è la responsabilità individuale o secondo una visione più religiosa, il libero arbitrio.
Poi noi individui moderni con la psicologia, la sociologia e altre studi abbiamo arricchito di maggiori sfumature questo concetto che è antico.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tanto lo sappiamo chi altro cavalca lo stesso cavallo del: Chi non ha esperito non può capire.
> 
> E non a caso........



Ti prego, non fare giochini anche tu, facciamoli i nomi o nick che sia. Non è da te tubarao. 


Sto scrivendo perchè mi sento tirato in causa e credo sia evidente visto che il post di sienne era indirizzato a me. 

Poi magari non ti riferivi a me, sarebbe meglio, ricorderei il tubarao che conosco in questo caso.


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2014)

Il matrimonio non c'entra un piffero con il rispetto  e il tradimento.Per come la vedo io e' l'ufficializzazione di un rapporto che consente di procreare senza essere giudicati dal contesto sociale.Se il rispetto tra 2 persone c'è,c'è  a prescindere dalla religione,i comandamenti ecc ecc.E non sono atea.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ultimo, ma basta dire cazzate, dai.



:up:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *se devi fare illazioni* non andiamo da nessuna parte, *a me sembra che tu non legga proprio cosa scrivo ma pazienza*.
> *attieniti a quello che leggi e non andare oltre se ci riesci,* *altrimenti se vuoi solo polemizzare* ciao e tante cose.


:risata::risata::risata: :ciao:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non c'entra un piffero con il rispetto  e il tradimento.Per come la vedo io e' l'ufficializzazione di un rapporto che consente di procreare senza essere giudicati dal contesto sociale.Se il rispetto tra 2 persone c'è,c'è  a prescindere dalla religione,i comandamenti ecc ecc.E non sono atea.



Quoto.
Però eratò a volte il tutto viene amplificato oppure no a secondo delle credenze che si hanno. D'altronde la religione cattolica cristiana esiste.

Mi ricordo una volta che sienne mi postò in privato qualcosa che riguarda la religione cristiano cattolica e che parlava delle donne. Io rimasi sconcertato di quello che lessi e non mi piacque assolutamente. Questo per dire che se qualcosa per me non è giusto mica sono costretto a ritenerlo giusto. Ho anche un cervello che cerco di far ragionare.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: :ciao:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


Jim, posso chiederti una cosa?
Una delle mie solite domande stupide, abbi pazienza:
Non credi sia più giusto, sensato, coerente ed utile affrontare la persona che amiamo e che ci ha traditi?
Che ce ne impippa dell'altro/a?
Se l'altro/a non molla e perché dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che non vuole essere mollato, diciamocelo .....
Sai con questa cosa dell'altro che è "cattivo, cattivo"mi pare che da un lato si voglia assolvere il traditore (il che fa a lui buon gioco) e dall'altro ci si foderi gli occhi di prosciutto nel non vedere la macroscopica responsabilità di nostra moglie/fidanzata/compagna a cui il "cattivo cattivo" piace tanto tanto. 
Ciao, scusa


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però eratò a volte il tutto viene amplificato oppure no a secondo delle credenze che si hanno. D'altronde la religione cattolica cristiana esiste.
> 
> Mi ricordo una volta che sienne mi postò in privato qualcosa che riguarda la religione cristiano cattolica e che parlava delle donne. Io rimasi sconcertato di quello che lessi e non mi piacque assolutamente. Questo per dire che se qualcosa per me non è giusto mica sono costretto a ritenerlo giusto. Ho anche un cervello che cerco di far ragionare.



Ciao

Si, ma forse si sta facendo confusione ... ed io ci metto del mio ... 

Un conto sono le usanze, la credenza, gli usi ecc. che hanno un valore spirituale. 
Ma per lo stato, vale il matrimonio civile. E non quello della Chiesa. 
Proprio perché è laico e non ti costringe alla religione cattolica. 

O di cosa si parla?


sienne


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vi prego basta con 'ste cose.
> 
> Non nego e non dubito che -in passato le cose andassero più o meno automaticamente così (non sempre) -che ci siano tutt'ora casi di uomini poveracci che finiscono "male".
> 
> ...



Per tutte le coppie che conosco che hanno divorziato di recente, non è andata così come dici tu.
Io in tantissimi casi ho visto molta molta meschinità anche da parte di chi avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere e un tirare la coperta a proprio favore con ricatti allucinanti.
L'assistente sociale con cui ho parlato nel colloquio (durato un'ora) mi ha dato queste informazioni in maniera puntuale. Devo dubitarne?
No, a me sembrava preparata. Mi ha fornito tutte le spiegazioni del caso in relazione alla mia situazione.
Il mantenimento è per i figli, ma al coniuge con minor reddito va un'integrazione per garantire il tenore di vita precedente.
I figli vengono affidati quasi sempre alla madre, salvo rari casi.
L'abitazione nel nostro caso andrebbe divisa e venduta.
Ovvio che ci possono essere condizioni più favorevoli se vi è accordo tra i coniugi.
Ma quanti divorzi con tradimento si risolvono tranquillamente?


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si, ma forse si sta facendo confusione ... ed io ci metto del mio ...
> 
> ...


Sienne permettimi da anni se ti sposi in chiesa il parroco è  tenuto dalla legge italiana a farti firmare anche i fogli civili. Da anni il matrimonio solo in chiesa non valevole x lo stato è "fuorilegge".


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè Danny. Ma che impara a leggere, tu sogni una società di castroni tipo te perfettamente utopica. E meno male che è utopica. Sei completamente decontestualizzato dall'universo perchè ragioni a culo, non capisci nè le persone nè tanto meno le situazioni ed hai il nerbo di una lumaca. Su. Tanto è.



Meglio la tua di cazzoni ultrà?


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non uccidere è solo per i cattolici?
> Non rubare solo per i cattolici?
> Non pensi che l'etica delle religioni abbia influenzato anche il mondo laico?
> Sul neretto. Certo, questa è la responsabilità individuale o secondo una visione più religiosa, il libero arbitrio.
> Poi noi individui moderni con la psicologia, la sociologia e altre studi abbiamo arricchito di maggiori sfumature questo concetto che è antico.


Kant: il cielo stellato sopra di noi e la legge morale dentro di noi .....


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Sienne permettimi da anni se ti sposi in chiesa il parroco è  tenuto dalla legge italiana a farti firmare anche i fogli civili. Da anni il matrimonio solo in chiesa non valevole x lo stato è "fuorilegge".



Ciao

perfetto. Grazie. 
Intendevo, che a punto, solo la Chiesa non ha validità ... ci vuole quello civile, in tutti i modi. 
Mi sono espressa male. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Jim, posso chiederti una cosa?
> Una delle mie solite domande stupide, abbi pazienza:
> Non credi sia più giusto, sensato, coerente ed utile affrontare la persona che amiamo e che ci ha traditi?
> Che ce ne impippa dell'altro/a?
> ...


ma ci sarà pure qualcuno che ha dovuto o voluto affrontare comunque l'altro pur avendo ben presente la responsabilità prioritaria che è quella del partner .e se gli andava e lo ha fatto senza l'uso della violenza ma perché gli serviva approfondire  dove starebbe il problema?


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Jim, posso chiederti una cosa?
> Una delle mie solite domande stupide, abbi pazienza:
> Non credi sia più giusto, sensato, coerente ed utile affrontare la persona che amiamo e che ci ha traditi?
> Che ce ne impippa dell'altro/a?
> ...


monumento equestre a H7, subito!!!


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tutte le coppie che conosco che hanno divorziato di recente, non è andata così come dici tu.
> Io in tantissimi casi ho visto molta molta meschinità anche da parte di chi avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere e un tirare la coperta a proprio favore con ricatti allucinanti.
> L'assistente sociale con cui ho parlato nel colloquio (durato un'ora) mi ha dato queste informazioni in maniera puntuale. Devo dubitarne?
> No, a me sembrava preparata. Mi ha fornito tutte le spiegazioni del caso in relazione alla mia situazione.
> ...


Perché sei andato dall'assistente sociale e non da un avvocato?
io so che il divorzio x tradimento non vale da un po...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Kant: il cielo stellato sopra di noi e la legge morale dentro di noi .....


Ciao, guarda i casi della vita: se vai su aforismario noti che proprio stamani avevo citato questa massima nel dire la mia sul relativismo ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio la tua di cazzoni ultrà?


Meglio la varietà. Per la cronaca non sono un tipo nè da calcio nè da stadio in genere.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto. Grazie.
> Intendevo, che a punto, solo la Chiesa non ha validità ... ci vuole quello civile, in tutti i modi.
> ...


:abbraccio::abbraccio::abbraccio:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci sarà pure qualcuno che ha dovuto o voluto affrontare comunque l'altro pur avendo ben presente la responsabilità prioritaria che è quella del partner .e se gli andava e lo ha fatto senza l'uso della violenza ma perché gli serviva approfondire  *dove starebbe il problema?*


Ho forse detto che c'è un problema? 
Ho solo detto che secondo me non è utile  a far finire la loro tresca, stop


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ci sarà pure qualcuno che ha dovuto o voluto affrontare comunque l'altro pur avendo ben presente la responsabilità prioritaria che è quella del partner .e se gli andava e lo ha fatto senza l'uso della violenza ma perché gli serviva approfondire dove starebbe il problema?


quindi si torna al significato di "argomentare".
Ok.
Concordo con te, che è umano e anche senza rischi.
Concorderai con me che, se hai bisogno di un estraneo che "ti racconti per benino i fatti", la coppia è finita. Se non lo fosse per il tradimento, lo è di certo perchè non ti fidi neanche quando il fedifrago ammette...urge la bolla dell'amante a sugello..


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tutte le coppie che conosco che hanno divorziato di recente, non è andata così come dici tu.
> Io in tantissimi casi ho visto molta molta meschinità anche da parte di chi avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere e un tirare la coperta a proprio favore con ricatti allucinanti.
> L'assistente sociale con cui ho parlato nel colloquio (durato un'ora) mi ha dato queste informazioni in maniera puntuale. Devo dubitarne?
> No, a me sembrava preparata. Mi ha fornito tutte le spiegazioni del caso in relazione alla mia situazione.
> ...


Niente ho pubblicato 2 volte lo stesso


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho forse detto che c'è un problema?
> Ho solo detto che secono me non è utile  a far finire la loro tresca, stop


beh certo che un lascia stare subito mio marito/mia moglie suona piuttosto ridicolo, in effetti


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao sienne, buongiorno.
> la penso come te anche in questo caso, è chiaro. mi fa anche specie dover chiarire certe cose, poiché io sono meridinale, famiglia meridionale e tutti meridionali. tuttavia ho chiarito ampiamente il mio pensiero, quindi direi che se nemmeno questo fa piazza pulita dei discorsi etnologici e territoriali allora niente, lo si vuole usare come scusante. ma almeno che sia chiaro.


Quoto Sienne e te


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quindi si torna al significato di "argomentare".
> Ok.
> Concordo con te, che è umano e anche senza rischi.
> Concorderai con me che, se hai bisogno di un estraneo che "ti racconti per benino i fatti", la coppia è finita. Se non lo fosse per il tradimento, lo è di certo perchè non ti fidi neanche quando il fedifrago ammette...urge la bolla dell'amante a sugello..


sono talmente tanti i casi possibili.
la bolla direi che non serve , magari un approfondimento in genere sì


----------



## Ecate (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sono così stanca di conflitti per la religione che in questo momento in cui è così forte il ritorno all'ideologia etnico religiosa, io sogno per i miei bambini un futuro in cui la religione conti come il colore degli occhi. 
Detto questo, la religione è qualcosa di più vasto dell'etica, pur comprendendola e influenzandola. Ed esiste etica senza religione. 
La religione cattolica non è diversa dalle altre per le corna... È diversa per il divorzio.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quindi si torna al significato di "argomentare".
> Ok.
> Concordo con te, che è umano e anche senza rischi.
> Concorderai con me che, se hai bisogno di un estraneo che "ti racconti per benino i fatti", la coppia è finita. Se non lo fosse per il tradimento, lo è di certo perchè non ti fidi neanche quando il fedifrago ammette...urge la bolla dell'amante a sugello..



Ciao

ci sono tanti scenari possibili ... 
che possono andare ben oltre a due salti sotto le coperte ... 
Forse, una chiacchierina può servire ... 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

in fondo son nate pure delle amicizie e delle alleanze preziose , tipo il club delle mogli:singleeye:


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Perché sei andato dall'assistente sociale e non da un avvocato?
> io so che il divorzio x tradimento non vale da un po...


Perché è un servizio di consulenza gratuito che prevede anche l'avvocato in seguito a colloqui preliminari.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tutte le coppie che conosco che hanno divorziato di recente, non è andata così come dici tu.
> Io in tantissimi casi ho visto molta molta meschinità anche da parte di chi avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere e un tirare la coperta a proprio favore con ricatti allucinanti.
> L'assistente sociale con cui ho parlato nel colloquio (durato un'ora) mi ha dato queste informazioni in maniera puntuale. Devo dubitarne?
> No, a me sembrava preparata. Mi ha fornito tutte le spiegazioni del caso in relazione alla mia situazione.
> ...


Ma se tu divorziassi e chiedessi a tua moglie di affidarti tua figlia lei direbbe di no?
crescere una figlia è un impegno. Dovrebbe rinunciare a tante cose...che magari ora fa perché hai tu che le stai dietro.
Cioè adesso tra te e lei chi è il genitore "prevalente" con chi passa più tempo la bimba? Hai parlato già con un avvocato?
Non conosco la tua storia ma mi sono fatto l'idea che tu sei più presente di tua moglie. Magari sbaglio.

Edit. Ho appena letto. Che ti ha detto l'avvocato?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo son nate pure delle amicizie e delle alleanze preziose , tipo il club delle mogli:singleeye:


Anche su questo forum ci sono solide amicizie tra traditori e traditi ma che possa nascere un'amicizia tra me e chi quotidinamente si rotola nel letto con mia moglie lo trovo sinceramente un pò, forzato, quasi innaturale, maoschistico direi, abbi pazienza. 
Poi magari se dopo venti anni di relazione parallela i due stanno ancora insieme prendo atto che esiste una seconda famiglia di mia moglie oltre quella che ha con me e forse alla fine mi rassegno. sempre che decida di restare con lei.
Poi molto dipende anche, credo, dal tipo di tradimento ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si, ma forse si sta facendo confusione ... ed io ci metto del mio ...
> 
> ...


Secondo me si sta facendo un gran casino, infatti.
Provo: ci sono le leggi, scritte, che dovrebbero essere osservate.
Poi c'è la morale, l'etica personale.
Non è detto che le due cose siano complementari, che non ci siano contrasti tra le due.
Come costruiamo la nostra etica?
Con l'educazione familiare, in primis, e poi con le nostre esperienze, con l'apprendimento e la valutazione personale di ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato.
E dato che nessuno vive in una bolla, la nostra etica personale è fortemente influenzata dall'ambiente in cui viviamo, usi e costumi.
Poi certo, abbiamo l'uso della ragione e della critica per sviluppare un pensiero che sia autonomo.
Ma non è che per questo rimettiamo in discussione tutto l'universo di regole, scritte o tramandate oralmente, che ci circonda.
Via via che una regola ci pare non giusta, la mettiamo in discussione.
Ma perchè ci appaia non giusta, la dobbiamo paragonare ad un'altra diversa che ci appaia migliore.
E se fosse davvero automatico sviluppare sempre un pensiero originale, non avremmo probabilmente tempo di fare altro.
Quindi sì, siamo influenzati.
Se ci dice culo, da pensieri migliori dei nostri, che magari abbiamo appreso studiando, indirizzati da altri o conoscendo persone migliori di noi.
Se ci dice sfiga, saremo influenzati negativamente e faremo il doppio della fatica a disconoscere questa influenza negativa, perchè dovremo disconoscere anche parte di ciò che ci circonda.
Ma questo positivamente o negativamente deve per forza essere relativo ad un altro pensiero, che non è affatto detto che sia il mio.
Questo per tutta la parte in cui : io sono di Catania, io sono di Brescia ecc..: io provengo da una cultura contadina in cui gli animali sono merce, la parola è moneta e non si spende due volte e non è affatto un dramma l'uso della violenza, quando è necessaria. 
Perchè ubi maior... esgc.
Di queste 3 cose ne ho tenute buone 1,5. 
Di quella 1,5 lì, può darsi che tenga tutto oppure no, però quello mi è stato insegnato fosse giusto. 
Non legale ma giusto, normale, necessario.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma se tu divorziassi e chiedessi a tua moglie di affidarti tua figlia lei direbbe di no?
> crescere una figlia è un impegno. Dovrebbe rinunciare a tante cose...che magari ora fa perché hai tu che le stai dietro.
> Cioè adesso tra te e lei chi è il genitore "prevalente" con chi passa più tempo la bimba? Hai parlato già con un avvocato?
> Non conosco la tua storia ma mi sono fatto l'idea che tu sei più presente di tua moglie. Magari sbaglio.
> ...



Lasciando perdere il mio caso... tra due genitori contendenti non è infrequente che i figli diventino arma di ricatto, e a volte, inconsapevoli alleati contro quello che si suppone il nemico.
Sarebbe da evitare, ma si dovrebbe presupporre una maturità non sempre diffusa e una capacità di mantenersi razionali ed equilibrati anche in una separazione non propriamente condivisa, ma subita o imposta.
Non è impossibile che emergano in questo caso contrasti dalle conseguenze imprevedibili.
Diciamocelo: con un tradimento in ballo si litiga e parecchio.
Difficile andare d'accordo poi...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto concordo.
> Sul primo... e chi non ce l'ha quando si sposa?
> Io mi sono sposato a 34 anni... pensavo che ormai le piene del fiume fossero un lontano ricordo...
> Poi... poi non è vero.
> ...


Si cambia, certo. Ma cambiare sul concetto "estraneo nel mio letto", è come se tu ti presentassi evirato a tua moglie: "sai, cara, si cambia..".
Il cambiamento, a quel punto, è che non ti ama. E l'amore non è una risorsa infinita. Io ho valutato prima di sposarmi che potesse succedere. E ogni giorno mi sforzo di non farlo succedere: la mia prima domanda è "come posso essere amorevole oggi? come posso alimentare l'amore di mia moglie? come posso evitare che il mio non si consumi impercettibilmente?". E ne parliamo. Parliamo sempre d'amore. Ed è bello sentire lei che dice: "oggi il mio amore è cambiato così".

Forse sono cose da baci perugina, ma credo aiutino assai a non trovarsi un gigante d'ebano nel letto quando sei al lavoro.

Forse non basterà. Forse tutte le coppie del tuo condominio non sono mai mai mai stati superficiali.
Non lo so, ma posso dirti che quando ne parlo con qualche amico, dice "che cazzata". Quando mia moglie ne parla con qualche amica, le dicono " a me non succede".

Non voglio mica un premio. Magari morirò cornuto, perchè di difetti ne ho, eccome. Ma ogni santo giono io penso a quando ho conosciuto mia moglie. Alle sue paure e perchè. Ai miei dubbi e perchè. Al giorno del nostro matrimonio. A quella battuta detta a letto. A quella vacanza. E anche alle cose di lei che mi fanno incazzare: e glielo dico. Ed è bello vedere che magari quel giorno lei non rompe le palle per la cosa che mi fa incazzare.
Il matrimonio è la cosa su cui ho investito e investo più di tutte. E si: scoprire che si fa sollazzare dall'idraulico mi farebbe riflettere sui miei errori. Mi farebbe ripiombare ad un'era della mia vita in cui l'amore era l'appendice sbiadita della lussuria. E probabilmente la disprezzerei, perchè io non la tengo affatto legata in catene. E lei cerca di non farlo con me.

Poi magari abbozzi, e porti a casa.
ma il tradimento è devastante, ma non è una leucemia di un figlio, e neanche la riduzione in miseria vera di un nucleo familiare. E' qualcosa di noto, comune (l'intero condominio..l'intera classe di tua figlia..). Non ci vogliono 5 dottorati per prevederlo ed esaminarlo bene.

 E prevengo critiche: non dico che i traditi siano complici (sapete che non l'ho mai detto. Il motore è sempre il traditore con i suoi demoni: egoismo e narcisismo). Dico che però forse che alcuni tra essi lo hanno escluso così radicalmente dal ventaglio di possibilità, che quando è successo hanno esclamato "proprio a me?". Io lo so che a me può capitare. E sono anni che se ne parla. Sono entrato in questo forum senza essere un tradito, e neanche un traditore. Ma ho tradito in passato. Molto. Con persone che a loro volta tradivano. So bene che succede e sto allerta anche grazie a questo forum. Una terapia in più, spunti in più, ulteriori vaccini.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il fatto che ci rinunciamo entrambi, è alla base del nostro matrimonio. C'è un motivo se io, allorquando mi sollazzavo (passato noto a mia moglie, ovviamente), non ero sposato. Non credevo granchè nell'esclusività, e non credendoci, non consideravo un progetto matrimoniale.
> Poi ho incontrato lei. Insieme, abbiamo fatto questo tipo di valutazione. Venire a sapere che mi sono sbagliato, e scoprire che "aveva ragione il Vincent del passato", annullerebbe le basi di quella scelta, con una duplice conseguenza: la squalificazione di *una scelta assai meditata da parte di entrambi*, e - cosa ancor più pericolosa, la riemersione dei miei dèmoni (che difficilmente sarebbero conciliabili col matrimonio...almeno credo...).
> 
> Più in generale, si parla di tradimenti talmente devastanti da far desiderare di aggredire un'altra persona. Così dirompenti da ridurre la mia lucidità a "me ne frego delle conseguenze" (che era l'ipotesi che contestavo). In questo quadro, pensare della fedifraga che è disprezzabile, mi sembra naturale. Altrimenti tutto sto sconvolgimento ("me ne fotto della galera", "fanculo a giudici e assistenti sociali", "al diavolo i 30.000 euro di risarcimento all'amante") vuol dire che non c'è, e l'ipotesi cade. Stiamo parlando, mi pare, di sconvolgimenti che fanno perdere il lume della ragione: un "puttana" non è così grave, suvvia.


Credo che la risposta a Nau stia nel neretto.

Essendo una scelta assai meditata da parte di entrambi, va da sé che risulterebbe di difficile accettazione il venirne meno.

Probabilmente non tanto spesso è ben chiaro che cosa significhi "promettere" da adulti una cosa. Non come le promesse dei bambini che sono promesse da marinai.

Nella prossima vita, sposa me.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Si cambia, certo. Ma cambiare sul concetto "estraneo nel mio letto", è come se tu ti presentassi evirato a tua moglie: "sai, cara, si cambia..".
> Il cambiamento, a quel punto, è che non ti ama. E l'amore non è una risorsa infinita. Io ho valutato prima di sposarmi che potesse succedere. E ogni giorno mi sforzo di non farlo succedere: la mia prima domanda è "come posso essere amorevole oggi? come posso alimentare l'amore di mia moglie? come posso evitare che il mio non si consumi impercettibilmente?". E ne parliamo. Parliamo sempre d'amore. Ed è bello sentire lei che dice: "oggi il mio amore è cambiato così".
> 
> Forse sono cose da baci perugina, ma credo aiutino assai a non trovarsi un gigante d'ebano nel letto quando sei al lavoro.
> ...


Questo post avrei potuto scriverlo io solo un anno e mezzo fa.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Credo che la risposta a Nau stia nel neretto.
> 
> Essendo una scelta assai meditata da parte di entrambi, va da sé che risulterebbe di difficile accettazione il venirne meno.
> 
> ...


Il miglior complimento possa ricevere un uomo. Grazie.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere il mio caso... tra due genitori contendenti non è infrequente che i figli diventino arma di ricatto, e a volte, inconsapevoli alleati contro quello che si suppone il nemico.
> Sarebbe da evitare, ma si dovrebbe presupporre una maturità non sempre diffusa e una capacità di mantenersi razionali ed equilibrati anche in una separazione non propriamente condivisa, ma subita o imposta.
> Non è impossibile che emergano in questo caso contrasti dalle conseguenze imprevedibili.
> Diciamocelo: con un tradimento in ballo si litiga e parecchio.
> Difficile andare d'accordo poi...


A me interessava il tuo caso. Accetto il tuo riserbo però. Ci mancherebbe altro.
Inconsapevoli alleati no
Inconsapevoli strumenti si


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, guarda i casi della vita: se vai su aforismario noti che proprio stamani avevo citato questa massima nel dire la mia sul relativismo ...


Caso vuole ...

A nessuno viene in mente che la RELIGIONE è un sistema di credenze con cui l'umanità cerca di creare un legame con il divino, in modo molto umano con un sistema di norme che ha radici antropologiche.

La divinità, di norma, si RIVELA.

Infatti, i comandamenti cattolici come li insegnano non sono quelli delle tavole, il famoso SHEMA' ISRAEL, che - guarda un po' - significa "ASCOLTA ISRAELE". Ascolta la Parola e non "obbedisci e a letto senza cena".



PS Non ho visto Benigni


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ho forse detto che c'è un problema?
> Ho solo detto che secondo me non è utile  a far finire la loro tresca, stop


ti quoto


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo post avrei potuto scriverlo io solo un anno e mezzo fa.


Ho letto la tua storia, che si è sviluppata prima del mio arrivo qui.
Non dubito che lo avresti scritto. Ma dubito che tua moglie affrontasse con te ogni giorno le problematiche dell'amore - sapendo cosa ne pensavi - e del tradimento. Altrimenti è persona assai peggiore di quanto traspare. Te ne accorgi se i dialoghi amorosi quotidiani sono sentiti. Diverso è il "ti amo" spot pensando "anche oggi sto a posto". Non dico che era il vostro caso. So per certo che non è il mio. Magari ci stancheremo, spero di no, ma punto al fatto che non ci romperemo le palle di stare così "in tensione". Tensione amorosa. Ma pur sempre tensione: estasi, vento, speculazione, confronto. Conto di accorgermi se questo scomparirà, e prendere atto insieme del mutamento e delle eventuali contromisure. Prima dell'irreparabile.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia, che si è sviluppata prima del mio arrivo qui.
> Non dubito che lo avresti scritto. Ma dubito che tua moglie affrontasse con te ogni giorno le problematiche dell'amore - sapendo cosa ne pensavi - e del tradimento. Altrimenti è persona assai peggiore di quanto traspare. *Te ne accorgi se i dialoghi amorosi quotidiani sono sentiti.* Diverso è il "ti amo" spot pensando "anche oggi sto a posto". Non dico che era il vostro caso. So per certo che non è il mio. Magari ci stancheremo, spero di no, ma punto al fatto che non ci romperemo le palle di stare così "in tensione". *Tensione amorosa*. Ma pur sempre tensione: estasi, vento, speculazione, confronto. Conto di accorgermi se questo scomparirà, e prendere atto insieme del mutamento e delle eventuali contromisure. Prima dell'irreparabile.


Parlar d'amore è qualcosa che ha una sua scadenza prima o poi.
L'amore è invece qualcosa che cresce con gli anni, se c'è.
A volte, e sicuramente più spesso, invece muore con le parole e con la tensione che l'ha sorretto inizialmente.
Perdonami il cinismo, ma spesso confondiamo l'amore con la passione, e tentiamo di descrivere un sentimento che è incomprensibile anche a chi lo sta vivendo.
Si ama di più da vecchi, se si sa amare, di quanto lo si possa fare da giovani.
Perché non ci si confonde più nel sapersi dare all'altro.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me si sta facendo un gran casino, infatti.
> Provo: ci sono le leggi, scritte, che dovrebbero essere osservate.
> Poi c'è la morale, l'etica personale.
> Non è detto che le due cose siano complementari, che non ci siano contrasti tra le due.
> ...



Ciao

in linea di massima concordo. Quello che non mi piace tanto è usare ciò che ci circonda - e solo quello che ci conviene al momento -  come scusante per comportamenti come la violenza. Perché c'è la legge, che ci circonda pure, ad esempio. Si sa bene, che si sta sbagliando, ma poniamo altre priorità. Inoltre dipende anche - tra vari fattori - di come si è proiettati. Con curiosità verso fuori, ciò che ci circonda o più verso se stessi. Chi è proiettato verso fuori, nota più rapidamente, credo, quando vi sono delle "incongruenze" ... delle ingiustizie ecc. Chi invece è proiettato più verso se stesso, noterà certe cose, più che altro, quando capiteranno a lui. Cioè, non ci sono solo fattori esterni, ma anche noi contribuiamo. Soprattutto oggi, con tutta l'informazione possibile e immaginabile che vi è, non ci possono essere scusanti a riguardo, se manteniamo certe priorità, pur sapendo che sono sbagliate. Dove sappiamo che spaccare il muso è reato, dove sappiamo che rubare è reato, dove sappiamo che dare la mazzetta è reato ecc. ecc. ... l'ignoranza o la scusante, non ti assolve. Certo, lo spiega ... 
Si parla tanto di responsabilità e consapevolezza ... ma quando e dove inizia? ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: :ciao:


non so cosa ridi a fare.
io dico sempre le stesse cose, per me maschi e femmine sono assolutamente uguali e per tutti valgono le stesse cose.
non so come tu abbia potuto capire il contrario, se non, appunto, perché vuoi fare polemica.
infatti anche sta risposta con ste faccine.. mah, boh.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non uccidere è solo per i cattolici?
> Non rubare solo per i cattolici?
> Non pensi che l'etica delle religioni abbia influenzato anche il mondo laico?
> Sul neretto. Certo, questa è la responsabilità individuale o secondo una visione più religiosa, il libero arbitrio.
> Poi noi individui moderni con la psicologia, la sociologia e altre studi abbiamo arricchito di maggiori sfumature questo concetto che è antico.


l'omicidio e il furto sono due reati per lo stato italiano, io li intendo così e non come comandamenti.
bisogna stare molto attenti con il discorso sull'influenza delle religioni negli stati, vedi appunti gli stati dove vige la shari'a, che ho menzionato non a caso.
volendo tutto si fa risalire all'inizio dei tempi, mica no, ma stiamo parlando del presente e nello specifico di tradimenti e di mani alzate a sproposito.
dire che a palermo il nono comandamento è particolarmente sentito o una cosa così è, secondo me, un discorso che non ha niente di costruttivo, poiché usa religione e territorialità per giustificare dei comportamenti individuali, ed è per ciò che le ho bollate come cazzate.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Jim, posso chiederti una cosa?
> Una delle mie solite domande stupide, abbi pazienza:
> Non credi sia più giusto, sensato, coerente ed utile affrontare la persona che amiamo e che ci ha traditi?
> Che ce ne impippa dell'altro/a?
> ...


Prego.
Il mio post era banalmente riferito al possibile 'incontro' con l'altro/a e con le varie reazioni che questo può suscitare.
Credo che il forum sia già PIENO di esperienze tra tradito e traditore e sul come la si è affrontata tra le quattro mura di casa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in linea di massima concordo. Quello che non mi piace tanto è usare ciò che ci circonda - e solo quello che ci conviene al momento - come scusante per comportamenti come la violenza. Perché c'è la legge, che ci circonda pure, ad esempio. Si sa bene, che si sta sbagliando, ma poniamo altre priorità. Inoltre dipende anche - tra vari fattori - di come si è proiettati. Con curiosità verso fuori, ciò che ci circonda o più verso se stessi. Chi è proiettato verso fuori, nota più rapidamente, credo, quando vi sono delle "incongruenze" ... delle ingiustizie ecc. Chi invece è proiettato più verso se stesso, noterà certe cose, più che altro, quando capiteranno a lui. Cioè, non ci sono solo fattori esterni, ma anche noi contribuiamo. Soprattutto oggi, con tutta l'informazione possibile e immaginabile che vi è, non ci possono essere scusanti a riguardo, se manteniamo certe priorità, pur sapendo che sono sbagliate. Dove sappiamo che spaccare il muso è reato, dove sappiamo che rubare è reato, dove sappiamo che dare la mazzetta è reato ecc. ecc. ... l'ignoranza o la scusante, non ti assolve. Certo, lo spiega ...
> Si parla tanto di responsabilità e consapevolezza ... ma quando e dove inizia? ...
> ...


Guarda, concordo anche io. Però...
Nella vita si dovrebbe sempre fare efficacia, ma spesso si sceglie di fare efficienza per non dover dichiarare fallimento.
Mi spiego meglio: tutti dovremmo aspirare a fare il meglio possibile, ad arrivare all'eccellenza.
Poi ci scontriamo con limiti ed avversità.
Ne parliamo qui tutti i giorni, no?
Ho letto spesso, ed anche io ho scritto, di aver pensato di aver costruito qualcosa che fosse la migliore possibile.
Un'unione non è solo la coppia, ma è un progetto di vita, una proiezione dei nostri desideri e dei nostri sogni.
Tendevo all'eccellenza, ma non per superbia, perlomeno a livello cosciente: perchè ci credevo.
Poi mi sono scontrata con dei limiti, con degli ostacoli che mi hanno fatto realizzare che l'eccellenza non era più raggiungibile.
Allora ho fatto efficenza: ho salvato di tutto quello che tendevo a realizzare ciò che era possibile realizzare.
Diversamente avrei dovuto dichiarare fallimento, che a livello personale significa non credere più in un mio futuro, rinunciarvi.
Per fare efficenza devi fare rinunce: non sono rinunce banali, perchè rinunci a qualcosa in cui credevi, che credevi fosse giusto e irrinunciabile.
A questo punto l'etica viene rimessa in discussione, e in fretta.
Ti aggrappi a quello che ti sembra abbia ancora un senso, non avendo più senso gran parte di quello che ti è rimasto. 
Quando ti ritrovi a riorganizzarti la scala dei valori che ti sei costruito in una vita in un lasso di tempo molto più breve, puoi fare dei grossi errori. 
E sono tante e tali le variabili che intervengono ed è così capovolto il mondo, che secondo me a volte se non fai grossi errori è questione di culo.
E non è affatto detto che gli errori evidenti da subito siano quelli più grossi.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in linea di massima concordo. *Quello che non mi piace tanto è usare ciò che ci circonda - e solo quello che ci conviene al momento -  come scusante per comportamenti come la violenza.* Perché c'è la legge, che ci circonda pure, ad esempio. Si sa bene, che si sta sbagliando, ma poniamo altre priorità. *Inoltre dipende anche - tra vari fattori - di come si è proiettati. *Con curiosità verso fuori, ciò che ci circonda o più verso se stessi. Chi è proiettato verso fuori, nota più rapidamente, credo, quando vi sono delle "incongruenze" ... delle ingiustizie ecc. Chi invece è proiettato più verso se stesso, noterà certe cose, più che altro, quando capiteranno a lui. *Cioè, non ci sono solo fattori esterni, ma anche noi contribuiamo. Soprattutto oggi, con tutta l'informazione possibile e immaginabile che vi è, non ci possono essere scusanti a riguardo, se manteniamo certe priorità, pur sapendo che sono sbagliate.* Dove sappiamo che spaccare il muso è reato, dove sappiamo che rubare è reato, dove sappiamo che dare la mazzetta è reato ecc. ecc. ... l'ignoranza o la scusante, non ti assolve. Certo, lo spiega ...
> Si parla tanto di responsabilità e consapevolezza ... ma quando e dove inizia? ...
> ...


quoto tutto, in particolare le frasi in grassetto.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Parlar d'amore è qualcosa che ha una sua scadenza prima o poi.
> *L'amore è invece qualcosa che cresce con gli anni, se c'è.*
> A volte, e sicuramente più spesso, invece muore con le parole e con la tensione che l'ha sorretto inizialmente.
> Perdonami il cinismo, ma spesso confondiamo l'amore con la passione, e tentiamo di descrivere un sentimento che è incomprensibile anche a chi lo sta vivendo.
> ...


L'amore non è una pianta spontanea e sempreverde.

E nemmeno una pianta grassa, Danny.

Occorre comunque prendersene cura, amare qualcuno è una responsabilità (intesa come "abilità a rispondere")


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia, che si è sviluppata prima del mio arrivo qui.
> Non dubito che lo avresti scritto. Ma dubito che tua moglie affrontasse con te ogni giorno le problematiche dell'amore - sapendo cosa ne pensavi - e del tradimento. Altrimenti è persona assai peggiore di quanto traspare. Te ne accorgi se i dialoghi amorosi quotidiani sono sentiti. Diverso è il "ti amo" spot pensando "anche oggi sto a posto". Non dico che era il vostro caso. So per certo che non è il mio. Magari ci stancheremo, spero di no, ma punto al fatto che non ci romperemo le palle di stare così "in tensione". Tensione amorosa. Ma pur sempre tensione: estasi, vento, speculazione, confronto. Conto di accorgermi se questo scomparirà, e prendere atto insieme del mutamento e delle eventuali contromisure. Prima dell'irreparabile.


Vincent, quelli come te sono molto meno 'a rischio' di tanti altri.
Alla base di un tradimento c'è spesso, a mio parere, qualcosa di irrisolto o, più banalmente, il desiderio per alcuni di vivere qualcosa che non si è vissuto in passato e quando lo si poteva tranquillamente fare.
Una sorta di tributo alla giovinezza perduta o, più semplicemente, un atteggiamento fortemente infantile e superficiale, appunto irrisolto.
Penso al bruttarello che nessuno si filava che ha fatto una grande carriera professionale ed è quindi una persona ricca e potente.
È probabile che sarà più incline a cadere in tentazione rispetto a chi ha avuto un'evoluzione sentimentale e sessuale più ricca, e cioè chi ad una certa età, e dopo un bel pò di esperienze, è 'pacificato'.
Alla base del MIO tradimento c'era sicuramente una forte componente di irresolutezza. 
Il potere avere a disposizione una che 'ce l'ha tutte' non mi pareva vero, mi piaceva da sempre e non mi sono fatto gli scrupoli che magari, più giovane e più fesso, mi ero fatto in passato.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'omicidio e il furto sono due reati per lo stato italiano, io li intendo così e non come comandamenti.
> bisogna stare molto attenti con il discorso sull'influenza delle religioni negli stati, vedi appunti gli stati dove vige la shari'a, che ho menzionato non a caso.
> volendo tutto si fa risalire all'inizio dei tempi, mica no, ma stiamo parlando del presente e nello specifico di tradimenti e di mani alzate a sproposito.
> dire che a palermo il nono comandamento è particolarmente sentito o una cosa così è, secondo me, un discorso che non ha niente di costruttivo, poiché usa religione e territorialità per giustificare dei comportamenti individuali, ed è per ciò che le ho bollate come cazzate.



Aggiungiamo un po' di sessismo: bisogna avere pazienza, sono maschi! 

PS Non ti arrabbiare Dalidina!


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent, quelli come te sono molto meno 'a rischio' di tanti altri.
> Alla base di un tradimento c'è spesso, a mio parere, qualcosa di irrisolto o, più banalmente, il desiderio per alcuni di vivere qualcosa che non si è vissuto in passato e quando lo si poteva tranquillamente fare.
> Una sorta di tributo alla giovinezza perduta o, più semplicemente, un atteggiamento fortemente infantile e superficiale, appunto irrisolto.
> Penso al bruttarello che nessuno si filava che ha fatto una grande carriera professionale ed è quindi una persona ricca e potente.
> È probabile che sarà più incline a cadere in tentazione rispetto a chi ha avuto un'evoluzione sentimentale e sessuale più ricca, e cioè chi ad una certa età, e dopo un bel pò di esperienze, è 'pacificato'.


Irrisolto è quel che diceva a mio marito la sua amante.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo anche io. Però...
> Nella vita si dovrebbe sempre fare efficacia, ma spesso si sceglie di fare efficienza per non dover dichiarare fallimento.
> Mi spiego meglio: tutti dovremmo aspirare a fare il meglio possibile, ad arrivare all'eccellenza.
> Poi ci scontriamo con limiti ed avversità.
> ...



Ciao 

quello che stiamo discutendo, è molto simile. Cioè, tu sostieni che l'influenza da fattori esterni, in determinati momenti, ci possono deviare dal cammino e influenzare più di quanto in realtà vorremmo. Certo, ma ciò dipende dalla NOSTRA situazione interiore e risorse che abbiamo, dico io ...  ... due facce, della stessa medaglia: L'interazione ... tra noi e l'ambiente ... 
E che sia chiaro, di sbagli ne ho fatti tanti ... basandomi, su premesse sbagliate ... mea culpa.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent, quelli come te sono molto meno 'a rischio' di tanti altri.
> Alla base di un tradimento c'è spesso, a mio parere, qualcosa di irrisolto o, più banalmente, il desiderio per alcuni di vivere qualcosa che non si è vissuto in passato e quando lo si poteva tranquillamente fare.
> Una sorta di tributo alla giovinezza perduta o, più semplicemente, un atteggiamento fortemente infantile e superficiale, appunto irrisolto.
> Penso al bruttarello che nessuno si filava che ha fatto una grande carriera professionale ed è quindi una persona ricca e potente.
> È probabile che sarà più incline a cadere in tentazione rispetto a chi ha avuto un'evoluzione sentimentale e sessuale più ricca, e cioè chi ad una certa età, e dopo un bel pò di esperienze, è 'pacificato'.


alla base del tuo cosa c'è stato? Se mi devi propinare la roba della superfiga a cui nessuno avrebbe resistito... lascia stare. Mi interessa il motivo vero, se hai voglia.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Irrisolto è quel che diceva a mio marito la sua amante.


Uno 'stabile' non tradisce, al limite si scopa una escort ma non si imputtana con un'amante.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo un po' di sessismo: bisogna avere pazienza, sono maschi!
> 
> PS Non ti arrabbiare Dalidina!


divina, non è che io mi arrabbi così tanto per.
è che proprio ho trovato molto sbagliato quello che è stato scritto, in particolare ho trovato allucinante la piega della prima parte del thread, in cui si parlava di rompere il culo qua e là, come fosse una cosa tutto sommato lecita.
non lo è, non lo è in nessun caso, seppure dovesse capitare casomai si dice che si è fatta una cazzata e stop.
difendere ad oltranza un comportamento che peraltro è contro la legge con motivazioni di base territoriale, tipo "sono cresciuto a palermo", o religiosa, tipo "il nono comandamento è sentito", per me è assurdo e, soprattutto, cela malamente una difesa sostanziale di quel comportamento.
per uomini e donne, indistintamente.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla base del tuo cosa c'è stato? Se mi devi propinare la roba della superfiga a cui nessuno avrebbe resistito... lascia stare. Mi interessa il motivo vero, se hai voglia.


Mi ricordo male o sia Jim che sua moglie erano sposati non reciprocamente, sono stati amanti e hanno lasciato i rispettivi per mettersi insieme?

Userà la superfiga come spiegazione, perché anche quella per sua moglie è stata una passione grande per una superfiga che tutti gli invidiavano (se non ricordo male uno dei suoi post iniziali).

Mi dispiace dirlo, io seguo per filo e per segno i ragionamenti di Jim ma non riesco a provare empatia per lui.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Uno 'stabile' non tradisce, al limite si scopa una escort ma non si imputtana con un'amante.


Le escort le scopano,i mai goduti,che non sanno conquistare una donna.Poi se e'di un'altro,e ancora piu'bello...lo sapevi??seeeeeeee


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla base del tuo cosa c'è stato? Se mi devi propinare la roba della superfiga a cui nessuno avrebbe resistito... lascia stare. Mi interessa il motivo vero, se hai voglia.


L'ho aggiunto dopo e la motivazione è proprio quella. E risponde ad immaturità e irresolutezza.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> divina, non è che io mi arrabbi così tanto per.
> è che proprio ho trovato molto sbagliato quello che è stato scritto, in particolare ho trovato allucinante la piega della prima parte del thread, in cui si parlava di rompere il culo qua e là, come fosse una cosa tutto sommato lecita.
> non lo è, non lo è in nessun caso, seppure dovesse capitare casomai si dice che si è fatta una cazzata e stop.
> difendere ad oltranza un comportamento che peraltro è contro la legge con motivazioni di base territoriale, tipo "sono cresciuto a palermo", o religiosa, tipo "il nono comandamento è sentito", per me è assurdo e, soprattutto, cela malamente una difesa sostanziale di quel comportamento.
> per uomini e donne, indistintamente.



Ciao

non è che non capisca. Ma per certe cose, è stato versato pure sangue ... 
un po' di rispetto, ci sta pure. Le scuse ... mi fanno un po' salire la carogna ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ho aggiunto dopo e la motivazione è proprio quella. E risponde ad immaturità e irresolutezza.


Ergo: ti sei sposato alla sperindiochemelamandibona 

Un motivo come un altro cmq.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Uno 'stabile' non tradisce, al limite si scopa una escort ma non si imputtana con un'amante.


proprio tu lo dici?????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che stiamo discutendo, è molto simile. Cioè, tu sostieni che l'influenza da fattori esterni, in determinati momenti, ci possono deviare dal cammino e influenzare più di quanto in realtà vorremmo. Certo, ma ciò dipende dalla NOSTRA situazione interiore e risorse che abbiamo, dico io ...  ... due facce, della stessa medaglia: L'interazione ... tra noi e l'ambiente ...
> E che sia chiaro, di sbagli ne ho fatti tanti ... basandomi, su premesse sbagliate ... mea culpa.
> ...


Ma infatti vedi che diciamo cose simili?
Ma:
a me una volta è capitata 'sta roba qui:
ero in spiaggia con un gruppo di amici, loro sport io libro, come al solito.
Comunque, uno stava imparando ad andare in windsurf, prendeva lezione.
Era in acqua da un po' quando il vento, che soffiava da terra, rinforza.
Vediamo il ragazzo che cerca di avvicinarsi a riva... ma non faceva le manovre corrette, e continuava ad allontanarsi.
Allora andiamo dall'istruttore, che era sotto l'ombrellone e lo stava guardando.
Gli diciamo che eravamo preoccupati perchè sembrava che non riuscisse a tornare.
Questo ci guarda e ci fa: se è un uomo, torna.
Silenzio assoluto, poi uno lo manda aff... ehm, dichiara di non essere d'accordo e lo vanno a riprendere con un pattino.
Abbiamo riso tanto di quella frase, poi.
Ma quando uno è in difficoltà e arranca e ci prova e non ce la fa... in quel momento, deve dimostrare qualcosa a qualcuno?
E' in quel momento che si misura la capacità di una persona, il suo valore?
Quando non ce la fa?
Io sapevo che nei momenti di difficoltà si valutano gli amici che ti aiutano, nient'altro


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Uno 'stabile' non tradisce, al limite si scopa una escort ma non si imputtana con un'amante.


Quindi tu non eri stabile?

Mio marito era un immaturo, un tipo da le rose che non colsi. Effettivamente. Infatti non essendo scema non gli ho chiesto di scegliere tra me e l'altra ma di scegliere tra essere sposato (con chi diventava accidentale) oppure andarsene come un'ape di fiore in fiore.

Sostiene di essere cresciuto e di aver capito che le rose che non colsi pungono, se ti prendi una scuffia di brutto, come a 16 anni, quella che non hai preso a 16 anni.

Ovviamente la scuffia è venuta dopo la botta di curiosità e di incoscienza.
Senza scuffia chissà, magari lei l'avrebbe convinto ad una vita da cogli l'attimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> proprio tu lo dici?????????


Sì, proprio io in quanto irrisolto, non stabile.
Oh, ma lo capite l'italiano ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ho aggiunto dopo e la motivazione è proprio quella. E risponde ad immaturità e irresolutezza.


ed il motivo per cui l'ha fatto tua moglie quale credi sia stato?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quindi tu non eri stabile?
> 
> Mio marito era un immaturo, un tipo da le rose che non colsi. Effettivamente. Infatti non essendo scema non gli ho chiesto di scegliere tra me e l'altra ma di scegliere tra essere sposato (con chi diventava accidentale) oppure andarsene come un'ape di fiore in fiore.
> 
> ...


Non lo ero, ma non mi sono fatto trascinare perché amavo la mia compagna e amavo mio figlio.
E nonostante la mia amante fosse un tantino 'pressante' non mi è mai passato per la testa non dico di mollare tutto per lei, ma neanche di concedere più del poco, pochissimo che le ho concesso.
Potevo vederla quando volevo, 4 volte su 5 preferivo stare a casa o uscire con i miei amici....


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti vedi che diciamo cose simili?
> Ma:
> a me una volta è capitata 'sta roba qui:
> ero in spiaggia con un gruppo di amici, loro sport io libro, come al solito.
> ...



Ciao

Grazie per la storia. 
Infatti, di esempi così ve ne sono tanti. 
A volte le notiamo e reagiamo a volte meno a volte non le capiamo proprio ... 

Sul neretto, punto dolente. Ma la cosa, lo riconosco oggi, era veramente troppo grande ... 
È andata così ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che non capisca. Ma per certe cose, è stato versato pure sangue ...
> un po' di rispetto, ci sta pure. Le scuse ... mi fanno un po' salire la carogna ...
> ...


ciao sienne, sì, il rispetto ci vuole, deve essere reciproco.
nello specifico, inoltre, io ho avuto la nettissima impressione che la religione venisse usata un po' come l'ultima spiaggia per motivare un comportamento che, altrimenti, non è mai motivabile, se non come errore umano.
inoltre oh, la religione teoricamente non è un campionario da cui prendi quello che vuoi e il resto lo butti alle ortiche. porgessero l'altra guancia, oppure non scomodassero queste cose per giustificare i propri limiti comportamentali.


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> divina, non è che io mi arrabbi così tanto per.
> è che proprio ho trovato molto sbagliato quello che è stato scritto, in particolare ho trovato allucinante la piega della prima parte del thread, in cui si parlava di rompere il culo qua e là, come fosse una cosa tutto sommato lecita.
> non lo è, non lo è in nessun caso, seppure dovesse capitare casomai si dice che si è fatta una cazzata e stop.
> difendere ad oltranza un comportamento che peraltro è contro la legge con motivazioni di base territoriale, tipo "sono cresciuto a palermo", o religiosa, tipo "il nono comandamento è sentito", per me è assurdo e, soprattutto, cela malamente una difesa sostanziale di quel comportamento.
> per uomini e donne, indistintamente.


Ma io capisco perfettamente la tua posizione. E la condivido.  Certo è che a molti capita di scantonare nelle più becere banalità pur di partecipare e dire qualcosa. Una cosa qualunque. Capita pure a me.

Cmq volevo solo sdrammatizzare perchè ti ho sentito un po' più tesa del solito, e mi spiaceva.

PS sono meridionale per metà e per l'altra metà romagnola, quindi dovrei essere parecchio fumantina. Così non è. Amen.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sì, proprio io in quanto irrisolto, non stabile.
> Oh, ma lo capite l'italiano ?


però da quando andare con una escort non è tradimento?
secondo me sbagli il focus tra tradimento e stabilità interiore


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed il motivo per cui l'ha fatto tua moglie quale credi sia stato?


Più o meno lo stesso.
Però vedi, c'è una enorme differenza tra tradire come l'ho fatto io e come lo ha fatto lei.
Se hai avuto la pazienza di leggermi, avrai forse compreso che più volte avevo timidamente (quasi guidato dall'inconscio direi) di farle capire che, se aveva un altro, era meglio che la chiudesse lì e subito.
Non lo ha fatto, e ti assicuro che le 'sollecitazioni' da parte mia ci sono state.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Parlar d'amore è qualcosa che ha una sua scadenza prima o poi.
> L'amore è invece qualcosa che cresce con gli anni, se c'è.
> A volte, e sicuramente più spesso, invece muore con le parole e con la tensione che l'ha sorretto inizialmente.
> Perdonami il cinismo, ma spesso confondiamo l'amore con la passione, e tentiamo di descrivere un sentimento che è incomprensibile anche a chi lo sta vivendo.
> ...


che descrizione perfetta! :dotto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Grazie per la storia.
> Infatti, di esempi così ve ne sono tanti.
> ...


il mio era solo uno spunto per dire che io non valuto mai una persona quando è in un momento di debolezza, quando è in difficoltà, perchè in quei momenti non ha bisogno di un giudizio, ma di un aiuto e in quei momenti è facile, molto facile fare errori, fare cose che DOPO capisci quanto siano sbagliate.
Essere razionali e precisi e coerenti quando non hai più un riferimento e sei angosciato è un'impresa da supereroi.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più o meno lo stesso.
> Però vedi, c'è una enorme differenza tra tradire come l'ho fatto io e come lo ha fatto lei.
> Se hai avuto la pazienza di leggermi, avrai forse compreso che più volte avevo timidamente (quasi guidato dall'inconscio direi) di farle capire che, se aveva un altro, era meglio che la chiudesse lì e subito.
> Non lo ha fatto, e ti assicuro che le 'sollecitazioni' da parte mia ci sono state.


non ho capito? tu hai scopato con una, lei con uno e c'è differenza?


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti vedi che diciamo cose simili?
> Ma:
> a me una volta è capitata 'sta roba qui:
> ero in spiaggia con un gruppo di amici, loro sport io libro, come al solito.
> ...



Bello, non l'avevo visto. Grazie.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma io capisco perfettamente la tua posizione. E la condivido.  Certo è che a molti capita di scantonare nelle più becere banalità pur di partecipare e dire qualcosa. Una cosa qualunque. Capita pure a me.
> 
> Cmq volevo solo sdrammatizzare perchè ti ho sentito un po' più tesa del solito, e mi spiaceva.
> 
> PS sono meridionale per metà e per l'altra metà romagnola, quindi dovrei essere parecchio fumantina. Così non è. Amen.


sì, un po' mi sono tesa, soprattutto perché ho visto che si salta di palo in fresca, ci leggo una volontà di dire una cosa tanto per dirla, appunto, e scioccamente ho risposto.
normalmente ignoro perché veramente altro non si può fare.


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vincent, quelli come te sono molto meno 'a rischio' di tanti altri.
> Alla base di un tradimento c'è spesso, a mio parere, qualcosa di irrisolto o, più banalmente, il desiderio per alcuni di vivere qualcosa che non si è vissuto in passato e quando lo si poteva tranquillamente fare.
> Una sorta di tributo alla giovinezza perduta o, più semplicemente, un atteggiamento fortemente infantile e superficiale, appunto irrisolto.
> Penso al bruttarello che nessuno si filava che ha fatto una grande carriera professionale ed è quindi una persona ricca e potente.
> ...





Divì ha detto:


> Quindi tu non eri stabile?
> 
> Mio marito era un immaturo, un tipo da le rose che non colsi. Effettivamente. Infatti non essendo scema non gli ho chiesto di scegliere tra me e l'altra ma di scegliere tra essere sposato (con chi diventava accidentale) oppure andarsene come un'ape di fiore in fiore.
> 
> ...


so bene che quello di Jim, e del marito di Divi, è una tra le motivazioni più comuni. Ed anche tra le più superficiali. Era più o meno la mia a 22 anni, infatti.

Tra i lunghi dialoghi prematrimoniali, largo spazio hanno avuto le esperienze passate di entrambi: quelle fatte, e quelle NON fatte che potevano essere rimaste lì a sedimentare. E a lungo ci siamo detti: "sei sicuro/a?".
Ricordo bene che una volta a mia  moglie (prima del matrimonio) dissi esplicitamente: "ti rendi conto che il mio cazzo è l'ultimo che scopri, nella vita? ti rendi conto che le nostre prime cene, sono state le ultime prime cene, quelle del brivido, del flirt, della scoperta? Sei consapevole che non avrai mai più un w.e. rubato all'imprevedibilità, con uno che ti piace e che vuoi scoprire?" 
"Le "prime volte" con me sono state le tue ultime (e viceversa, s'intende): sei davvero pronta? Magari adesso che hai una solida indipendenza economica, non devi preoccuparti del lavoro, ecc.?"

Sembra crudo o villano? beh, siamo stati assai sinceri. Lei mille volte ha approfondito questa stessa tematica. Una minima esitazione sul suo volto, una di quelle volte, mi avrebbe frenato tantissimo, mi avrebbe fatto dire "aspettiamo e pensiamoci ancora meglio".


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Più o meno lo stesso.
> Però vedi, c'è una enorme differenza tra tradire come l'ho fatto io e come lo ha fatto lei.
> Se hai avuto la pazienza di leggermi, avrai forse compreso che più volte avevo timidamente (quasi guidato dall'inconscio direi) di farle capire che, se aveva un altro, era meglio che la chiudesse lì e subito.
> Non lo ha fatto, e ti assicuro che le 'sollecitazioni' da parte mia ci sono state.


Minchia Jimmy, questo concetto l'ha capito anche il banner.
Non te la prendere, eh?
Non è che non abbiamo capito noi: sei tu che continui a non capire che se tua moglie non ha tradito come te non è per maggior mancanza di rispetto, è perchè è diversa da te.
Quando tu le facevi capire, lei sentiva Baglioni nelle orecchie.
Probabilmente era più in botta di quanto lo fossi tu.
Ed è questo che ti fa paura e ti fa male, no?


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, un po' mi sono tesa, soprattutto perché ho visto che si salta di palo in fresca, ci leggo una volontà di dire una cosa tanto per dirla, appunto, e scioccamente ho risposto.
> normalmente ignoro perché veramente altro non si può fare.


Esatto.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti vedi che diciamo cose simili?
> Ma:
> a me una volta è capitata 'sta roba qui:
> ero in spiaggia con un gruppo di amici, loro sport io libro, come al solito.
> ...



Sbri non so 
non ho letto tutto e non capisco la storia nel contesto
ma io sarei più d'accordo con l'istruttore...
non è che devi dimostrare niente a nessuno
solo a te stesso dimostri di farcela ...
madonna che soddisfazione farcela ...
due volte per ora in vita mia è stata dura 
una in montagna:
dovevo arrivare in cima e non ce la facevo 
le gambe non erano più connesse
crampi ,dolori , vedevo la vetta ma più mi avvicinavo e più 
sembrava sempre lontana ...
secondo alcuni dovevi tornare indietro ...
mano ...non penso proprio ...
l'andrenalina che sale quando vuoi a tutti i costi farcela ...
ricordo che ad un certo punto dal male mi don messa persino a piangere ...
ma è stata una soddisfazione immensa ...ho rischiato si...
ma cazzo che bel panorama li si che sei il te del mondo...
da allora non ho più fatto nulla del genere ...
ma solo dopo ho gettato la spugna ...

un'altra volta solo poco tempo fa ...
dove li pensavo proprio di non farcela 
ma la telefonata di un'amica mi ha dato una forza 
che non dimenticherò mai...solo dicendomi :
stringi i denti e vai ...
e sono andata


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Minchia Jimmy, questo concetto l'ha capito anche il banner.*
> Non te la prendere, eh?
> Non è che non abbiamo capito noi: sei tu che continui a non capire che se tua moglie non ha tradito come te non è per maggior mancanza di rispetto, è perchè è diversa da te.
> Quando tu le facevi capire, lei sentiva Baglioni nelle orecchie.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Amo Sbri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sbri non so
> non ho letto tutto e non capisco la storia nel contesto
> ma io sarei più d'accordo con l'istruttore...
> non è che devi dimostrare niente a nessuno
> ...


sì ma fosse cambiato il tempo e tu fossi tornata indietro avresti pensato di non valere un cazzo? O se qualcuno ti avesse detto che non valevi un cazzo saresti stata d'accordo? Non credo.
Il punto è questo.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia Jimmy, questo concetto l'ha capito anche il banner.
> Non te la prendere, eh?
> Non è che non abbiamo capito noi: sei tu che continui a non capire che se tua moglie non ha tradito come te non è per maggior mancanza di rispetto, è perchè è diversa da te.
> Quando tu le facevi capire, lei sentiva Baglioni nelle orecchie.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio era solo uno spunto per dire che io non valuto mai una persona quando è in un momento di debolezza, quando è in difficoltà, perchè in quei momenti non ha bisogno di un giudizio, ma di un aiuto e in quei momenti è facile, molto facile fare errori, fare cose che DOPO capisci quanto siano sbagliate.
> Essere razionali e precisi e coerenti quando non hai più un riferimento e sei angosciato è un'impresa da supereroi.


Sbri. Che ti devo dire....ho un'amnesia di aggettivi superlativi. 
Mi limito a quotarti. Commentarti sarebbe presuntoso.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> non ho capito? tu hai scopato con una, lei con uno e c'è differenza?


Certo che c'è.
C'è in cento modi .
In quanto e come ti dedichi all'altro e non alla tua famiglia, in quante cazzate riesci a sparare a te stessa e al mondo pur di negare quello che stai vivendo.
C'è nell'ostinazione a voler proseguire anche davanti a timide sollecitazioni.
C'è nelle risposte del tipo "tu pensi che siccome ho tradito e lasciato mio marito per te pensi che lo possa fare anche a te".
Mi fermo a questi.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> l
> dire che a palermo il nono comandamento è particolarmente sentito o una cosa così è, secondo me, un discorso che non ha niente di costruttivo, poiché usa religione e territorialità per giustificare dei comportamenti individuali, ed è per ciò che le ho bollate come cazzate.



Ho messo infatti un forse sottolineato e in grassetto a sottintendere che non era un'affermazione, ma un'ipotesi non confermata da alcuna prova.
Ultimo ha suggerito che vi sia una differenza di visione delle cose, dovuta a un differente retaggio culturale, tra le varie regioni d'Italia, e non fatico a crederlo, al di là dei singoli comportamenti propri di ogni individuo.
Poi... siamo nel campo della sociologia spicciola, e argomentare su questo senza fare un'analisi storica dei comportamenti di massa direi che è del tutto inutile ai fini dell'argomento di cui stiamo discutendo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me si sta facendo un gran casino, infatti.
> Provo: ci sono le leggi, scritte, che dovrebbero essere osservate.
> Poi c'è la morale, l'etica personale.
> Non è detto che le due cose siano complementari, che non ci siano contrasti tra le due.
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia Jimmy, questo concetto l'ha capito anche il banner.
> Non te la prendere, eh?
> Non è che non abbiamo capito noi: sei tu che continui a non capire che se tua moglie non ha tradito come te non è per maggior mancanza di rispetto, è perchè è diversa da te.
> Quando tu le facevi capire, lei sentiva Baglioni nelle orecchie.
> ...


Probabilmente.
Ma questo fa della mia e della sua due storie completamente diverse.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma fosse cambiato il tempo e tu fossi tornata indietro avresti pensato di non valere un cazzo? O se qualcuno ti avesse detto che non valevi un cazzo saresti stata d'accordo? Non credo.
> Il punto è questo.


Solo una persona mi fece male dicendomelo...
pero ha fatto si che diventassi quella che sono...
per il resto oddio non è che non sono d'accordo 
entra da una parte ed esce dall'altra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Standing ovation


sì ma tu hai due scelte: o impari a scrivere semplice o ti rassegni ad essere sempre frainteso.
Io lo so che abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa, ma qui lo sappiamo solo io e te.
:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio era solo uno spunto per dire che io non valuto mai una persona quando è in un momento di debolezza, quando è in difficoltà, perchè in quei momenti non ha bisogno di un giudizio, ma di un aiuto e in quei momenti è facile, molto facile fare errori, fare cose che DOPO capisci quanto siano sbagliate.
> Essere razionali e precisi e coerenti quando non hai più un riferimento e sei angosciato è un'impresa da supereroi.



Ciao

sono le concezioni che abbiamo in anteprima che ci influenzano pure ... 
Poi, mi sembra una ovvietà, che chi sta a terra, non lo vai a dare altri calci. 

Ma qui si sta discutendo a freddo ... anche di certe reazioni e capire il perché ... 
Anche l'irrazionalità risponde a qualcosa ... che siamo ... anche di quello che abbiamo elaborato prima. 
Anzi, soprattutto prima. Ma capisco che quando le cose vanno bene, chi ce lo fa fare ... ma intanto. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio era solo uno spunto per dire che io non valuto mai una persona quando è in un momento di debolezza, quando è in difficoltà, perchè in quei momenti non ha bisogno di un giudizio, ma di un aiuto e in quei momenti è facile, molto facile fare errori, fare cose che DOPO capisci quanto siano sbagliate.
> Essere razionali e precisi e coerenti quando non hai più un riferimento e sei angosciato è un'impresa da supereroi.


Colpito, in pieno. E' proprio questo che speravo capisse mia moglie. Per il momento, invano. Ed io, non mi sento affatto un supereroe. Applauso, per te. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma tu hai due scelte: o impari a scrivere semplice o ti rassegni ad essere sempre frainteso.
> Io lo so che abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa, ma qui lo sappiamo solo io e te.
> :rotfl:



Ma io lo so che tu lo sai che... vabbè lasciamo perdere:carneval:. se aspetti stavo a scrivere nuovamente standing ovation nell'altro tuo post di risposta a sienne. 

Lo scrivo, non lo scrivo? 
Amleto? No quello era.. minchia non ricordo che era. Ahh si. Essere o non essere.. questo è il dilemma. 

Sticazzi.. eh? :maestra:

































































Non ridere.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho messo infatti un forse sottolineato e in grassetto a sottintendere che non era un'affermazione, ma un'ipotesi non confermata da alcuna prova.
> Ultimo ha suggerito che vi sia una differenza di visione delle cose, dovuta a un differente retaggio culturale, tra le varie regioni d'Italia, e non fatico a crederlo, al di là dei singoli comportamenti propri di ogni individuo.
> Poi... siamo nel campo della sociologia spicciola, e argomentare su questo senza fare un'analisi storica dei comportamenti di massa direi che è del tutto inutile ai fini dell'argomento di cui stiamo discutendo.


danny, il punto è molto semplice, puoi tranquillamente comprenderlo da te leggendo la prima quindicina di pagine di questo thread.
al di là del fatto che non so di dove sia jim e non mi interessa, ha parlato in precedenza di episodi di violenza nei confronti della moglie che lo ha tradito.
dice che li sta risolvendo in terapia e non ho motivo di non credergli e tifo anche per lui, se però poi, a diretta domanda di fiammetta che gli chiede a che pro affrontare l'ex della moglie, risponde "per rompergli il culo", uno una domanda se la pone. non a caso gli ho chiesto come stesse andando la terapia, ero sarcastica ma nemmeno più di tanto, e gli ho suggerito piuttosto di fare chiarezza dentro di sé anziché fantasticare su rompere il culo a chicchessia, desiderio che evidentemente non ci vuole freud per capire che non cela nulla di buono.
se altri, e nello specifico ultimo, si mettono a straparlare di attaccare al muro chi ti scopa la moglie perché sono di palermo ecc. capirai che spontaneamente ti viene di rispondergli "cosa cazzo stai dicendo?".
una persona mediamente sensata dovrebbe effettivamente rifletterci, ma non tanto per dare ragione a me o a qualcun'altro, ma proprio per ragionarci, per riflettere un attimo, pure sull'opportunità immediata di fare certi discorsi.
se invece mi si risponde continuando con questi sciocchi territorialismi per difendere se stessi e il proprio operato, anche quando in palese contraddizione con ovvietà che non dovrei spiegare a gente di cinquant'anni, allora è anche normale che mi innervosisca.
evidentemente mancano le basi minime di condivisione per parlare.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio era solo uno spunto per dire che io non valuto mai una persona quando è in un momento di debolezza, quando è in difficoltà, perchè in quei momenti non ha bisogno di un giudizio, ma di un aiuto e in quei momenti è facile, molto facile fare errori, fare cose che DOPO capisci quanto siano sbagliate.
> Essere razionali e precisi e coerenti quando non hai più un riferimento e sei angosciato è un'impresa da supereroi.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono le concezioni che abbiamo in anteprima che ci influenzano pure ...
> *Poi, mi sembra una ovvietà, che chi sta a terra, non lo vai a dare altri calci. *
> ...


No Sienne il problema non sei te (generico) che stai in piedi ma chi è a terra che può darti calci ossia fare cose che solo poi si rivelano sbagliate ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ho aggiunto dopo e la motivazione è proprio quella. E risponde ad immaturità e irresolutezza.



Avevo ragione sai, sei proprio uno stronzo, ma almeno sei uno stronzo che non se la racconta e dice la verità anche se sa che verrà bombardato e frainteso.

Aò stronzo è una maniera affettuosa e non, per dirti che nonostante tutto stai a dirla tutta e comunque.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> No Sienne il problema non sei te (generico) che stai in piedi ma chi è a terra che può darti calci ossia fare cose che solo poi si rivelano sbagliate ...



Ciao

beh, anche l'inverso è una cosa che sostengo sempre:
chi non sta bene, lo mostra anche nel comportamento ... 

Ma, forse, spendere qualche momento in più su se stessi quando si sta bene, non guasterebbe ... 
Perché si può arrivare a dare calci, perché non abbiamo mai perso un pensiero sulle alternative. 

Ad esempio, Ultimo stesso sostiene che per come concepisce oggi il noi della coppia,
lo porterebbe ben probabilmente a reagire differentemente ... questo intendo. 
Se non hai mai fatto nulla (esagerò), la possibilità che di comporti erroneamente è più alta ...


sienne


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabilmente.
> Ma questo fa della mia e della sua due storie completamente diverse.


le vostre storie sono intrecciate, perché siete una coppia e avete anche un bambino.
la sua e la tua si rincorrono n tutto quello che hai descritto, compreso il momento della scoperta che, da ciò che dici, è stata causata dalla tua ex amante.
o adotti una prospettiva così, diciamo ecologica, nel senso che tiene in considerazione tutto il vostro ambiente, quindi pure te e la storia che hai avuto, oppure resterà molto rancore, soprattutto da parte tua poiché lei non ha il quadro complessivo della cosa.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> danny, il punto è molto semplice, puoi tranquillamente comprenderlo da te leggendo la prima quindicina di pagine di questo thread.
> al di là del fatto che non so di dove sia jim e non mi interessa, ha parlato in precedenza di episodi di violenza nei confronti della moglie che lo ha tradito.
> dice che li sta risolvendo in terapia e non ho motivo di non credergli e tifo anche per lui, se però poi, a diretta domanda di fiammetta che gli chiede a che pro affrontare l'ex della moglie, risponde "per rompergli il culo", uno una domanda se la pone. non a caso gli ho chiesto come stesse andando la terapia, ero sarcastica ma nemmeno più di tanto, e gli ho suggerito piuttosto di fare chiarezza dentro di sé anziché fantasticare su rompere il culo a chicchessia, desiderio che evidentemente non ci vuole freud per capire che non cela nulla di buono.
> se altri, e nello specifico ultimo, si mettono a straparlare di attaccare al muro chi ti scopa la moglie perché sono di palermo ecc. capirai che spontaneamente ti viene di rispondergli "cosa cazzo stai dicendo?".
> ...


Jim ha qualche problema nell'accettare questa situazione, e non ha ben chiaro come comportarsi.
E' comprensibile che risenta di influenze culturali esterne (pensa solo a quanti stupidi film abbiamo visto sull'argomento...) che lo portano a mascherare la sua inquietudine con minacce di ulteriori violenze.
Non emetto giudizi morali su questo: a mio parere è una persona che sta vivendo una situazione di grossa crisi personale e non riesce a comprendere come uscirne.
E' come la pallina di un flipper, rimbalza senza conoscere la destinazione.
Si dicono tante stupidaggini e se ne fanno altrettante quando non ci si sta con la testa.
Il forum può aiutarlo a confrontarsi con percorsi analoghi e soprattutto a valutare se stesso e quello che sta accadendo sotto altre prospettive.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo che c'è.
> C'è in cento modi .
> In quanto e come ti dedichi all'altro e non alla tua famiglia, in quante cazzate riesci a sparare a te stessa e al mondo pur di negare quello che stai vivendo.
> C'è nell'ostinazione a voler proseguire anche davanti a timide sollecitazioni.
> ...



Ohh che bello. che soddisfazioneeeee , minchia finalmente lo hai scritto in chiarissimo.

Leggere plis. leggere e fate mente locale su quello che state leggendo. 

Se volete mi passo il tempo cercando treads dove dite esattamente questo, e tanti che sono stati a quotare il tutto. 

Grazie jim.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> le vostre storie sono intrecciate, perché siete una coppia e avete anche un bambino.
> la sua e la tua si rincorrono n tutto quello che hai descritto, compreso il momento della scoperta che, da ciò che dici, è stata causata dalla tua ex amante.
> o adotti una prospettiva così, diciamo ecologica, nel senso che tiene in considerazione tutto il vostro ambiente, quindi pure te e la storia che hai avuto, o*ppure resterà molto rancore*, soprattutto da parte tua poiché lei non ha il quadro complessivo della cosa.



Temo non rimarrà solo quello.
Il peso che sta dando alla storia è troppo alto per parlare di solo rancore, che dovrebbe corrispondere principalmente a una ferita nell'orgoglio.
Qui... in gioco vi è un equilibrio personale abbastanza precario.
Jiim dovrebbe approfondire il suo stato emotivo con noi, per comprendere cosa sta vivendo.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Jim ha qualche problema nell'accettare questa situazione, e non ha ben chiaro come comportarsi.
> E' comprensibile che risenta di influenze culturali esterne (pensa solo a quanti stupidi film abbiamo visto sull'argomento...) che lo portano a mascherare la sua inquietudine con minacce di ulteriori violenze.
> Non emetto giudizi morali su questo: a mio parere è una persona che sta vivendo una situazione di grossa crisi personale e non riesce a comprendere come uscirne.
> E' come la pallina di un flipper, rimbalza senza conoscere la destinazione.
> ...


danny, guarda che joey prima l'ha detta in modo duro, ma ha ragione quando dice che quello che sei prima del tradimento determina il modo in cui lo affronterai.
al di là della fragilità temporanea dovuta alla scoperta, che posso comprendere, la personalità di un adulto è quella e determina anche la gestione del post-tradimento.
per dire, io probabilmente avrei l'istinto di autoaccusarmi sia da tradita che da traditrice, perché è appunto una modalità comportamentale, un'attitudine.
tu con tua moglie hai avuto pazienza perché sei di tuo una persona paziente, altrimenti non ne avresti avuta.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, anche l'inverso è una cosa che sostengo sempre:
> chi non sta bene, lo mostra anche nel comportamento ...
> ...


Quando si stà bene? Suvvia Sienne ... magari! Ma chi ci pensa quando va tutto lissio?
Certo è che se hai fatto già precedentemente qualcosa di sbagliato magari riesci a capire bene i meccanismi per evitarlo in futuro sempre che il problema sia il medesimo o almeno abbia una parvenza di ... se invece non sei "vaccinato" il rischio è magari meno marcato (se hai sale in zucca) ma comunque presente


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qui... in gioco vi è un equilibrio personale abbastanza precario.
> Jiim dovrebbe approfondire il suo stato emotivo con noi, per comprendere cosa sta vivendo.


appunto.
e comunque non solo con noi, ma anche in altri luoghi, ma lo sta già facendo quindi che continui così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Quando si stà bene? Suvvia Sienne ... magari! Ma chi ci pensa quando va tutto lissio?
> Certo è che se hai fatto già precedentemente qualcosa di sbagliato magari riesci a capire bene i meccanismi per evitarlo in futuro sempre che il problema sia il medesimo o almeno abbia una parvenza di ... se invece non sei "vaccinato" il rischio è magari meno marcato (se hai sale in zucca) ma comunque presente



Quoto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabilmente.
> Ma questo fa della mia e della sua due storie completamente diverse.


Tutte le storie sono diverse Jimmy.
Tutte simili ma tutte diverse.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo ragione sai, sei proprio uno stronzo, ma almeno sei uno stronzo che non se la racconta e dice la verità anche se sa che verrà bombardato e frainteso.
> 
> Aò stronzo è una maniera affettuosa e non, per dirti che nonostante tutto stai a dirla tutta e comunque.


Meglio uno stronzo che la dice TUTTA che quattro stronzi che sanno solo puntare l'indice..


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio uno stronzo che la dice TUTTA che quattro stronzi che sanno solo puntare l'indice..


tu non la dici tutta e stai puntando l'indice contro tua moglie.
pensa bene a queste cose, riflettici, non mi rispondere per rispondermi perché non ti sto attaccando.
hai di te stesso una visione che non corrisponde alla realtà.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Quando si stà bene? Suvvia Sienne ... magari! Ma chi ci pensa quando va tutto lissio?
> Certo è che se hai fatto già precedentemente qualcosa di sbagliato magari riesci a capire bene i meccanismi per evitarlo in futuro sempre che il problema sia il medesimo o almeno abbia una parvenza di ... se invece non sei "vaccinato" il rischio è magari meno marcato (se hai sale in zucca) ma comunque presente



Ciao

non credo di essere anomala. Veramente. Quando stavo bene, mi occupavo di ciò che mi circondava e m'interrogavo molto ... altro che storie. Ti assicuro, se no, non avrei avuto nessuna chance di affrontare una situazione, alla quale un tradimento per forte che sia, non ci si avvicina proprio. Poi, il tradimento per me, è stato terreno completamente nuovo ... pensavo sussistesse solo nei film, per dire. Ma intanto un certo equipaggio me lo ero fatto ... Non credo per nulla di essere una eccezione, anzi. È questione, di come ho scritto, di come si è di base ... fortuna? Non direi ... il culo me lo sono fatta prima ... mille grilli e paturnie ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

è questo che contesto in generale ad una parte di questa società ... 
I problemi ... le cose che non vanno ... ecc. sussistono solo se ci toccano ... 
Troppo semplice ... altro che corna ... anzi, forse ne è una conseguenza pure.


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio uno stronzo che la dice TUTTA che quattro stronzi che sanno solo puntare l'indice..



In effetti... lasciamo stare gli epiteti però, su. Io lo usato su di te in maniera diciamo affettuosa.

Ma il tutto sai dove porta? All'altro post che ti ho quotato. La tu scrivi situazioni di tradimento che qua dentro si sono discussi svariate volte e si andava a spulciare quali fossero o non fossero i modi, metodi e bla bla che vanno a stabilire quando si può o non si può tradire, e quando fossero utili e non utili alla coppia sposata e bla bla bla... 

E mica ti devo dire che in tantissimi confermavano che ci sono modi e modi.... 

Io questa conferma nei tuoi confronti in questo tread assolutamente non l'ho letta, anzi tutto è stato prontamente ritratto. Probabilmente perchè non avevano o letto o capito.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu non la dici tutta e stai puntando l'indice contro tua moglie.
> pensa bene a queste cose, riflettici, non mi rispondere per rispondermi perché non ti sto attaccando.
> hai di te stesso una visione che non corrisponde alla realtà.


Senti, davvero non so più come cacchio sottolineare le mie 'colpe'...nella mia penultima risposta narravo brevemente della gestione allucinante della mia compagna, e se non riesci ad andare oltre lo schemino "lo hai fatto tu quindi lo poteva fare anche lei" io non è che posso farci granché...
Secondo te cosa cacchio erano quei miei timidi tentativi di 'chiedere' se non un implicita richiesta di smetterla (qualora fosse vero) ?
Perché per un attimo non riesci a capire che se si hanno delle responsabilità allora :
o chiudi la storia al minimo spiffero oppure 
mi molli e te ne vai via con l'altro ?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti... lasciamo stare gli epiteti però, su. Io lo usato su di te in maniera diciamo affettuosa.
> 
> Ma il tutto sai dove porta? All'altro post che ti ho quotato. La tu scrivi situazioni di tradimento che qua dentro si sono discussi svariate volte e si andava a spulciare quali fossero o non fossero i modi, metodi e bla bla che vanno a stabilire quando si può o non si può tradire, e quando fossero utili e non utili alla coppia sposata e bla bla bla...
> 
> ...


Non l'hai letta perché a molti - non a tutti per fortuna - gli gusta lo schemino 'lo hai fatto tu quindi che vuoi ?' e oltre non vanno...


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo di essere anomala. Veramente. Quando stavo bene, mi occupavo di ciò che mi circondava e m'interrogavo molto ... altro che storie. *Ti assicuro, se no, non avrei avuto nessuna chance di affrontare una situazione, alla quale un tradimento per forte che sia, non ci si avvicina proprio.* Poi, il tradimento per me, è stato terreno completamente nuovo ... pensavo sussistesse solo nei film, per dire. *Ma intanto un certo equipaggio me lo ero fatto ... Non credo per nulla di essere una eccezione, anzi. È questione, di come ho scritto, di come si è di base ... fortuna? Non direi ... il culo me lo sono fatta prima ... mille grilli e paturnie ... *
> 
> ...


Diciamo quindi che "l'allenamento" (senza ironia) a cui ti sei sottoposta prima ti è servito poi sia per un problema che per l'altro ... correndo pure il rischio di portare una "corazza" inutile che poi però ha dimostrato la sua utilità ... domanda se non ci fossero stati problemi avresti considerato ex post il tuo impegno a rafforzarti comunque utile ... e fino a che punto?


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non l'hai letta perché a molti - non a tutti per fortuna - gli gusta lo schemino 'lo hai fatto tu quindi che vuoi ?' e oltre non vanno...


Ciao

lo schemino, dice un po' un'altra cosa. 
Per quello che ho capito io ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senti, davvero non so più come cacchio sottolineare le mie 'colpe'...nella mia penultima risposta narravo brevemente della gestione allucinante della mia compagna, e se non riesci ad andare oltre lo schemino "lo hai fatto tu quindi lo poteva fare anche lei" io non è che posso farci granché...
> Secondo te cosa cacchio erano quei miei timidi tentativi di 'chiedere' se non un implicita richiesta di smetterla (qualora fosse vero) ?
> Perché per un attimo non riesci a capire che se si hanno delle responsabilità allora :
> o chiudi la storia al minimo spiffero oppure
> mi molli e te ne vai via con l'altro ?


... ma lei era in botta...
eh , lo so che fa male.
La so tutta la pappardella della responsabilità e del rispetto e del pitipìm e patapàm.
Il problema è che lei, quando l'hai sgamata, era sulla giostra.
Ed era probabilmente nel momento clou della giostra.
E non aveva proprio voglia di scendere, perchè probabilmente non pensava che l'avresti davvero sgamata.
Perchè, come i traditori insegnano, se pendi di essere sgamato non tradisci.
Mettila così: tu hai avuto la fortuna che, quando eri TU nel momento clou della giostra, lei non ti abbia sgamato.
Ehhh, mo lo so che tu adesso mi dici che tu alla coppia non hai mai fatto mancare nulla durante il TUO tradimento.
ma poi... ci metteresti proprio la mano sul fuoco?
Non pensare a smentirmi: sei davvero sicuro che la donna che vive con te, con la quale hai fatto un figlio non abbia mai avuto il minimo sentore di novità nell'aria? Non dico che avesse capito precisamente cosa succedeva, ma che abbia invece avvertito qualcosa di diverso da parte tua nei suoi confronti? No, eh? Tutti robocop qua. Vabbè.


----------



## Dalida (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senti, davvero non so più come cacchio sottolineare le mie 'colpe'...nella mia penultima risposta narravo brevemente della gestione allucinante della mia compagna, e se non riesci ad andare oltre lo schemino "lo hai fatto tu quindi lo poteva fare anche lei" io non è che posso farci granché...
> Secondo te cosa cacchio erano quei miei timidi tentativi di 'chiedere' se non un implicita richiesta di smetterla (qualora fosse vero) ?
> Perché per un attimo non riesci a capire che se si hanno delle responsabilità allora :
> o chiudi la storia al minimo spiffero oppure
> mi molli e te ne vai via con l'altro ?


quello che non hai capito di quello che chiami schemino è che non ne faccio una questione di contrappesi: lo hai fatto tu quindi lo poteva fare.
dico che se lo hai fatto tu, se lo ha fatto lei, se il suo è venuto fuori ecc. o fai una panoramica complessiva sul perché accadono queste cose, che appunto accadono anche se non scoperte, o non vai avanti.
se vuoi fare una panoramica complessiva, aiuterebbe parlare di tutto, apertamente, di tutto, anche perché è il modo più semplice e veloce di evitare gli indici puntati, non certo qui che alla fine che te ne frega, ma a casa tua.
in particolare, sei tu che punti l'indice, pensando anche di essere super onesto, e perché pensi ciò? perché appunto tua moglie non lo sa.
i timidi tentativi di cui parli, come strategia comunicativa e relazionale, hanno fallito. di nuovo, non perché lo dico io, ma perché lei ha continuato.
una strategia disfunzionale la si cambia.
poi oh, io non voglio certamente innervosirti e mi pare comunque di non riuscire a farmi capire. 
non ritengo che ti faccia sto gran bene sentirti dire che stai andando alla grande poiché peso che contribuiscano ad alimentare un'immagine che hai di te stesso che non corrisponde alla realtà.
non a caso, pur avendo tradito, ci stai molto male e soprattutto sei molto arrabbiato.
ma comunque vedi tu.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo che contesto in generale ad una parte di questa società ...
> I problemi ... le cose che non vanno ... ecc. sussistono solo se ci toccano ...
> ...


Già


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma lei era in botta...
> eh , lo so che fa male.
> La so tutta la pappardella della responsabilità e del rispetto e del pitipìm e patapàm.
> Il problema è che lei, quando l'hai sgamata, era sulla giostra.
> ...



Stand.... 

scusa, non ti stando più.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Diciamo quindi che "l'allenamento" (senza ironia) a cui ti sei sottoposta prima ti è servito poi sia per un problema che per l'altro ... correndo pure il rischio di portare una "corazza" inutile che poi però ha dimostrato la sua utilità ... domanda se non ci fossero stati problemi avresti considerato ex post il tuo impegno a rafforzarti comunque utile ... e fino a che punto?



Ciao

per me è stato molto utile ... a prescindere da tutto. 
Ha influenza su come mi pongo di fronte anche a delle banalità ... 
Riesco a godere meglio ... e riesco a capire meglio certe cose ... 
Mi ha liberata da tante catene ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me è stato molto utile ... a prescindere da tutto.
> Ha influenza su come mi pongo di fronte anche a delle banalità ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> :up:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


>


...zo te ridi ... vetusto ... non lo sai che i gggggivvvvani di oggi sono sensibbbbili


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> ...zo te ridi ... vetusto ... non lo sai che i gggggivvvvani di oggi sono sensibbbbili



Ciao

non tentare ...  ... 
tanto più vecchio non è ... 

sensibile ... pussa via ... duri bisogna essere ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> ...zo te ridi ... vetusto ... non lo sai che i gggggivvvvani di oggi sono sensibbbbili



ma per le sottane di zeus ( era gay, lo sapevi?) come azzo ti permetti questo tono con me! :clava:

Ma per sensibbbbili che intendi? 


PS arcaico o vetusto, deciditi.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non tentare ...  ...
> tanto più vecchio non è ...
> ...


Dai cazzo e se non bastasse :clava::clava::clava: ed infine :viking::viking::viking:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Dai cazzo e se non bastasse :clava::clava::clava: ed infine :viking::viking::viking:



Cioè, ora tu mi spieghi bene, visto che di duro non hai nulla usi la mazza? TESTINAA..! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma per le sottane di zeus ( *era gay, lo sapevi?*) come azzo ti permetti questo tono con me! :clava:
> 
> Ma per sensibbbbili che intendi?
> 
> ...


 mah come ... pure lui??

ma dai che mi hai capito tipo quelli che attraversano la strada sulle strisce perchè hanno la precedenza magari con gli auricolari a testa bassa col cappellino vestiti di nero alle 20 in zona nemmeno illuminata o quelli che se il camion non gli da la precedenza alla loro utilitaria danno i numeri ... si quelli


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè, ora tu mi spieghi bene, visto che di duro non hai nulla usi la mazza? TESTINAA..! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Era in risposta a Sienne ... niente proprio gnuccone ve?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> mah come ... pure lui??
> 
> ma dai che mi hai capito tipo quelli che attraversano la strada sulle strisce perchè hanno la precedenza magari con gli auricolari a testa bassa col cappellino vestiti di nero alle 20 in zona nemmeno illuminata o quelli che se il camion non gli da la precedenza alla loro utilitaria danno i numeri ... si quelli


Tutto chiaro da sempre. Avoja. :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> Era in risposta a Sienne ... niente proprio gnuccone ve?


Mutu sugnu.

Gnuccone che vor dì?























Lascia perdere.


----------



## zanna (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mutu sugnu.
> 
> Gnuccone che vor dì?
> 
> Lascia perdere.


Testone ... ebbasta co 'sti cazzo de post a mentula canem :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Horny (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ma si è capita l'essenza di questo post?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ma lei era in botta...
> eh , lo so che fa male.
> La so tutta la pappardella della responsabilità e del rispetto e del pitipìm e patapàm.
> Il problema è che lei, quando l'hai sgamata, era sulla giostra.
> ...


Mi permetto di confutare, almeno in parte. quello che dici.
Spero tu legga con attenzione.
Allora :
1) non era 'in botta' quando l'ho sgamata. Ho scoperto tutto due settimane dopo aver ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava - in modo peraltro non chiarissimo - che aveva una storia con un altro, senza specificare chi.
Ad aprile lo aveva già cancellato due volte da facebook, e in un raro momento di 'verità' m'ha confessato che voleva liberarsene. Voleva. Ma evidentemente non ci riusciva. Significa essere 'in botta' ? Non so, so solo che quando è venuto fuori tutto allora è finito tutto.
2) l'ho sgamata una sera in cui, a casa di amici, messaggiava col tipo ad un metro e mezzo da me. La lettera anonima li aveva fatti traballare parecchio, e posso ragionevolmente credere che quelle comunicazioni fossero relative a quello. O come ha detto il mio terapeuta, al desiderio inconscio (pre riflessivo) di farsi scoprire. 
Messsaggiare col tipo ad un metro e mezzo da me DOPO aver ricevuto quella lettera era un suicidio, e così è stato (per i dettagli dovresti avere la pazienza di leggerti il mio post sulla mia storia).
3) Sul resto la mia risposta è 'si'. Come ho già avuto modo di dire, la mia storiella l'ho gestita in un certo modo e bada, non perchè sia un demonio calcolatore, perchè la volta in cui mi ero innamorato della mia attuale compagna (la fedifraga), la mia ex moglie se ne accorse dopo due settimane. Quindi, non sono il tipo che, se perde la testa, non lo dà a vedere. Mi scopri dopo due secondi. 
E' che la mia storiella quello era, una storiella. Un messaggio e/o una telefonata ogni tanto, due/tre incontri al mese (con una che viveva da sola : praticamente ci sarei potuto andare OGNI GIORNO esclusi festivi). 
Perchè amavo la mia compagna, e solo il mio narcisismo di ritorno poteva spingermi a qualche saltuario incontro.
E per quel motivo, e senza alcuna - neanche minima - minaccia di essere scoperto, ho chiuso.
Perchè pensavo, razionalmente, che più di tanto non me ne fregava e che insomma, ogni bel gioco dura poco.
Che se hai delle responsabilità, e da quelle responsabilità possono nascere delle conseguenze, allora O vai via di casa perchè sei innamorato OPPURE chiudi la storia e basta. Stop. Chiuso. FI-NI-TO.
Il problema è che se sei un pò arrogantella, e profondamente immatura, e pensi di poter dominare situazioni che invece ti travolgono, allora fai la fine che ha fatto la mia compagna.
Ecchecazzo, ti chiedo di lui almeno cinque volte in cinque mesi e mi rispondi : "macchè, solo chiacchiere e caffè".
Io avrei CHIUSO alla prima domanda.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi permetto di confutare, almeno in parte. quello che dici.
> Spero tu legga con attenzione.
> Allora :
> 1) non era 'in botta' quando l'ho sgamata. Ho scoperto tutto due settimane dopo aver ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava - in modo peraltro non chiarissimo - che aveva una storia con un altro, senza specificare chi.
> ...


Il tuo punto 3 è la risposta da parte tua che aspettavo.
ora e solo ora hai risposto sinceramente e in modo trasparente alla mia domanda.
Così ora posso smetterla di fartela.
nulla c'entrava se la tua amante fosse single o ne conoscevi il marito. Nulla che l'amante di tua moglie avesse fatto il piacione con te.nulla...o poco...
il nocciolo che ti ha roso e ti va vedere i tradimenti sbilanciati è  che tu sei rimasto presente alla famiglia,lei no.
grazie pure perché ho letto cose che mi hanno fatto riflettere sulla mia storia personale.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi permetto di confutare, almeno in parte. quello che dici.
> Spero tu legga con attenzione.
> Allora :
> 1) non era 'in botta' quando l'ho sgamata. Ho scoperto tutto due settimane dopo aver ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava - in modo peraltro non chiarissimo - che aveva una storia con un altro, senza specificare chi.
> ...



Ciao

se guardi bene, anche la storia della tua compagna, alla fine, si è rivelata una storiella. 
Si sarà comportata diversamente nel mentre, ma alla fine, non ha titubato e ha chiuso immediatamente. 
È vero. Prude il fatto, che ci è voluto l'evidenza, per farla smuovere e realizzare ... 
Ma non si è messa a tirarla tra te e l'altro, come abbiamo già letto qui in alcune storie ... 
Ha saputo subito, dove stava a casa ... con chi voleva stare ... a chi vuole bene ... (o ama) ... 

Prova a partire da qui ... il resto, rode e fa incazzare tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma si è capita l'essenza di questo post?


Quotare sbriciolata


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> mah come ... pure lui??
> 
> ma dai che mi hai capito tipo quelli che attraversano la strada sulle strisce perchè hanno la precedenza magari con gli auricolari a testa bassa col cappellino vestiti di nero alle 20 in zona nemmeno illuminata o quelli che se il camion non gli da la precedenza alla loro utilitaria danno i numeri ... si quelli



Ciao

ognuno sia il suo prossimo.


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ognuno sia il suo prossimo.
> 
> ...


È cosi complicato essere prossimi....
Un uomo scendeva da Gerusalemme a Gerico e s'imbatté nei briganti, i quali, avendolo spogliato e percosso, se ne andarono lasciandolo mezzo morto. *Per caso un sacerdote scendeva per quella strada; quando vide l'uomo, passò oltre, dall'altra parte. *Anche un levita che passava per quel luogo vide e passò oltre. *Un samaritano, che era in viaggio, gli passò vicino e, vedendolo, ne ebbe compassione: *s'accostò, fasciò le ferite versandovi sopra olio e vino, poi, caricatolo sulla propria cavalcatura, lo condusse a una locanda e si prese cura di lui. *Il giorno dopo tirò fuori due denari e li dette al locandiere dicendo: Abbi cura di lui, e quanto spenderai in più al mio ritorno te lo rimborserò. *Chi di questi ti sembra sia stato il prossimo per l'uomo che s'era imbattuto nei briganti?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> È cosi complicato essere prossimi....
> Un uomo scendeva da Gerusalemme a Gerico e s'imbatté nei briganti, i quali, avendolo spogliato e percosso, se ne andarono lasciandolo mezzo morto. *Per caso un sacerdote scendeva per quella strada; quando vide l'uomo, passò oltre, dall'altra parte. *Anche un levita che passava per quel luogo vide e passò oltre. *Un samaritano, che era in viaggio, gli passò vicino e, vedendolo, ne ebbe compassione: *s'accostò, fasciò le ferite versandovi sopra olio e vino, poi, caricatolo sulla propria cavalcatura, lo condusse a una locanda e si prese cura di lui. *Il giorno dopo tirò fuori due denari e li dette al locandiere dicendo: Abbi cura di lui, e quanto spenderai in più al mio ritorno te lo rimborserò. *Chi di questi ti sembra sia stato il prossimo per l'uomo che s'era imbattuto nei briganti?



Ciao

 ... colui, che ha maggiormente bisogno ... 


PS: Ho tradotto male ... 
"Sei dir selbst der nächste"

Meglio: Sia tu stesso il tuo prossimo ... 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... colui, che ha maggiormente bisogno ...
> 
> ...


Non so il tedesco. Ma è tratto da Luca? È sii tu stesso il prossimo o il tuo prossimo?


Ps buonanotte


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non so il tedesco. Ma è tratto da Luca? È sii tu stesso il prossimo o il tuo prossimo?



Ciao

No.
Ho fatto un miscuglio, sapendo che i detti tedeschi non sono conosciuti. 
Nella sua battuta ho letto del sarcasmo, così ... intendevo che lui, bisognoso, 
può essere il suo stesso prossimo. Si può aiutare da solo ... prendendo spunto,
dal discorso di base che si stava facendo: lavorare su se stessi anche nei momenti buoni. 

Edit: Cioè, si ... è tratto da Mose, di amare il tuo prossimo come te stesso. 
Il detto tedesco è in senso ironico ... 


 ... scusa la "contorsione".


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ho capito adesso sienne. Grazie


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma si è capita l'essenza di questo post?


Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
Se sei di Bolzano, scaldi la moglie per non far patire il freddo al suo amante.
Se sei di Bologna, ti incazzi con chi ti ha trombato la moglie perchè non ti ha fatto il dvd.
Se sei di Cuneo, sei troppo coglione per avere una moglie.
Se sei di Genova, ti incazzi con tua moglie perchè ha pagato il 50% del motel.
Se sei di Vicenza, chiedi ad Oscuro.

Cose risapute, nzomma.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
> Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
> Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> ...


e contatti l'amante per fornirgli l'iban per il rimborso più quota alluvione.
bisogna saper stare al mondo , cribbio


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
> Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
> Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> ...



Mi hai fatto morire!


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
> Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
> Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> ...


President, scusa....se sei di Bari???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
> Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
> Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> ...


se invec e sei di Lecco...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se sei di Palermo, il contesto sociale ti obbliga a menare chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> Se sei di Napoli tua moglie puzza e non te la scopa nessuno.
> Se sei di Milano, sei troppo di fretta per avere il tempo di menare le mani: un tiro di coca e le corna... puff spariscono.
> Se sei di Roma, finisce a tarallucci e vino ad aggiustare qualche appalto con chi ti ha trombato la moglie.
> ...


Mi stai sonoramente sui coglioni. Ma mi hai fatto ridere di gusto.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai sonoramente sui coglioni.


ce ne fossero di utenti come lui.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ce ne fossero di utenti come lui.



Se a te ed ad altri lui è simpatico, a me non può che farmi piacere.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

io sono di vicenza, mi interessa molto cosa ne pensa Oscuro...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ce ne fossero di utenti come lui.


Straquoto


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Strano... mizzica.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Strano... mizzica.


cosa è strano?


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ce ne fossero di utenti come lui.


infatti ha detto che faceva ridere, non cagare.
ammazza che fans hai president


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> cosa è strano?



Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ha detto che faceva ridere, non cagare.
> ammazza che fans hai president


ma chi lo ha detto che faceva ridere?


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.


ah, ho capito


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.


eh, questi temibili branchi...
Minchia, mi sa che sei un gombloddista.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma chi lo ha detto che faceva ridere?


ad un certo punto hai smesso di parlare di te e ti sei messo sul trespolo dell'arbitro di pallavolo.
forse successe anche a me , ci devo pensare


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti ha detto che faceva ridere, non cagare.
> ammazza che fans hai president


Mine', metti un po' di lubrificante agli ingranaggi della capoccia!


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto


Che lo dico a fare.
Pure io.
E mi fa pure sesso, tra l altro.
Sesdo oniricamente, ovvio.
:carneval:
Flapflap


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad un certo punto hai smesso di parlare di te e ti sei messo sul trespolo dell'arbitro di pallavolo.
> forse successe anche a me , ci devo pensare


ma stai scherzando? io fare l'arbitro? ma di chi? dove? 
boh.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.


Il rosso, come avrai visto, è il mio.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando? io fare l'arbitro? ma di chi? dove?
> boh.


sono i neuroni portati via da cammellini sulla scia dei re magi.
lo faccio, lo faccio


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, questi temibili branchi...
> Minchia, mi sa che sei un gombloddista.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che lo dico a fare.
> Pure io.
> E mi fa pure sesso, tra l altro.
> Sesdo oniricamente, ovvio.
> ...


sesso onirico nel senso che t'addormenta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.



Ultimo, perché non scrivi quel che pensi e te ne freghi? 
Scrivi quel che pensi, è questa l'essenza del forum.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Strano.. mizzica.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, perché non scrivi quel che pensi e te ne freghi?
> Scrivi quel che pensi, è questa l'essenza del forum.



Ciao

forse, gli piace la polemica ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono i neuroni portati via da cammellini sulla scia dei re magi.
> lo faccio, lo faccio


Questa cosa dei cammelli sta inesorabilmente colpendo anche la sottoscritta mi sa


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono i neuroni portati via da cammellini sulla scia dei re magi.
> lo faccio, lo faccio


Non hai risposto. E non tirare in ballo i neuroni. Io non ti ho mai scritto che sei una minus habens quindi mi interessa sapere perché mi vedi come un arbitro.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, perché non scrivi quel che pensi e te ne freghi?
> Scrivi quel che pensi, è questa l'essenza del forum.


Cerco di farlo.

Infatti pensavo, president mi risponderà, e magari no. Ma president sarà capace di rispondermi oppure no? Io dico di si, avoja, eccome. Il resto, le truppe cioè, in un contesto del genere rompono solo le palluzze di natale. E a quanto pare gli piace romperle. peccato che... è robBa ViEcChIa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io scriva quello che penso e arrivano le truppe.


Anche io scrivo quello che penso 
Mai fatto misteri che President é uno degli utenti che preferisco
Quanto ti piace polemizzare sul nulla


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

Io non c'ho un capito un cazzo! :carneval:

President fa simpatia, ma anche no, però ci sono le truppe, e fa pure sesso a Tebe, ma è sesso onirico quindi impalpabile (e che sfiga!), e ce ne fossero di utenti così, mizzica...strano e quoto pure!!!

Vabbè, President???? E' vero che fai sesso???? Dillo a Nicketta!! Curiosissima!!! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, gli piace la polemica ...
> 
> ...


Da quando sono entrato non hai fatto altro che pungolarmi, ed io non ti sono venuto dietro. E il tutto lo hai fatto senza nominarmi. E piace a me la polemica. che faccia tosta che hai.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Da quando sono entrato non hai fatto altro che pungolarmi, ed io non ti sono venuto dietro. E il tutto lo hai fatto senza nominarmi. E piace a me la polemica. che faccia tosta che hai.



Ciao

guarda, che vado per i fatti miei. Ma come dici tu la tua ... anche per come ci dovremmo comportare ed interagire, per come dovremmo notare ... parlando al neutrale ... cercando comunella ... ecc. io rispondo. Dico la mia. PUNTO. 

Senza polemica. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non c'ho un capito un cazzo! :carneval:
> 
> President fa simpatia, ma anche no, però ci sono le truppe, e fa pure sesso a Tebe, ma è sesso onirico quindi impalpabile (e che sfiga!), e ce ne fossero di utenti così, mizzica...strano e quoto pure!!!
> 
> Vabbè, President???? E' vero che fai sesso???? Dillo a Nicketta!! Curiosissima!!! :carneval:



President spacca


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di farlo.
> 
> Infatti pensavo, president mi risponderà, e magari no. Ma president sarà capace di rispondermi oppure no? Io dico di si, avoja, eccome. Il resto, le truppe cioè, in un contesto del genere rompono solo le palluzze di natale. E a quanto pare gli piace romperle. peccato che... è robBa ViEcChIa.


ma è coda di paglia, coscienza sporca oppure è che oggi ti girano le palluzze di natale?
I fatti sono che tu hai espresso un parere, io ho fatto la stessa cosa.
Liberamente, semplicemente, candidamente.
Non vedo il motivo di tutta questa manfrina fatta di gombloddi, truppe, branchi etc.
Aripijate.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io scrivo quello che penso
> Mai fatto misteri che President é uno degli utenti che preferisco
> Quanto ti piace polemizzare sul nulla


Ma dici che polemizzavo? vabbè quello scritto su president che poteva rispondermi e finiva la non è servito. E poi rispondendomi stai facendo la stessa cosa, oppure se scrivi tu il mio nulla diventa qualcosa?


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> President *spacca*


:scared::scared::scared:

Certi termini mi inquietano...


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, che vado per i fatti miei. Ma come dici tu la tua ... anche per come ci dovremmo comportare ed interagire, per come dovremmo notare ... parlando al neutrale ... cercando comunella ... ecc. io rispondo. Dico la mia. PUNTO.
> 
> ...


vorrei scrivere che tu, SECONDO ME, sei una delle utenti meno polemiche del forum ma non lo farò, sennò poi si vocifera di truppe e quant'altro...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, che vado per i fatti miei. Ma come dici tu la tua ... anche per come ci dovremmo comportare ed interagire, per come dovremmo notare ... parlando al neutrale ... cercando comunella ... ecc. io rispondo. Dico la mia. PUNTO.
> 
> ...



Punto e a capo.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> Certi termini mi inquietano...


ha 45 cm di batacchio. 
A riposo!


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non hai risposto. E non tirare in ballo i neuroni. Io non ti ho mai scritto che sei una minus habens quindi mi interessa sapere perché mi vedi come un arbitro.


non comprendo questa tua aggressività gratuita.
più che arbitro mi sembra che ultimamente tu sia un po' come un utente giudicante non so bene come altro spiegare e con una stizza verso alcuni che non comprendo.
come fossi prevenuto


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> vorrei scrivere che tu, SECONDO ME, sei una delle utenti meno polemiche del forum ma non lo farò, sennò poi si vocifera di truppe e quant'altro...


beh, non è un'opinione, ma un dato di fatto.


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ha 45 cm di batacchio.
> A riposo!


Zadig, piuttosto esco con te...preferisco il solletico...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, gli piace la polemica ...
> 
> ...


Ma chi? A Ultimo? Nooooooo figurati.
soprattutto  perché quoto Zadig e lui lo legge come un post contro di lui.
Ma aspetta tempo 10 post e ritratta e passiamo per scemi.
Occhio eh?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma è coda di paglia, coscienza sporca oppure è che oggi ti girano le palluzze di natale?
> I fatti sono che tu hai espresso un parere, io ho fatto la stessa cosa.
> Liberamente, semplicemente, candidamente.
> Non vedo il motivo di tutta questa manfrina fatta di gombloddi, truppe, branchi etc.
> Aripijate.



Ma quando maii essù. Magari nella scritura posso apparire diversamente, ma in fondo non c'è nulla.

Ho solo scritto che president mi sta sonoramente sui coglioni ma mi ha fatto ridere. Ecchevuoi? potevo scrivere "mi hai fatto ridere di gusto", aò ma se mi sta anche sui coglioni, posso dirlo oppure no? Lo dissi a te, a farfalla a tizia a caia, e fatevi i cazzi vostri su.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> vorrei scrivere che tu, SECONDO ME, sei una delle utenti meno polemiche del forum ma non lo farò, sennò poi si vocifera di truppe e quant'altro...


ma anche tu...sei qui da due giorni e spari forte.
perché?
io non vicomprendo
non è che ultimo mi sia particolarmente affine ma questa volta scriveva solo di apprezzare l'umorismo di president(cosa che condivido) .di cosa si sta parlando?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> President, scusa....se sei di Bari???
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei di Bari Lorella ?


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> President spacca


president for president.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sesso onirico nel senso che t'addormenta?


Kreti
Nel senso che mi faccio i film TV nella testa per addormentarmi meglio.
Un giorno mi sogno con nacho Vidal, uno con Spider ( il nostro),uno con presidente, uno con Devil (si, quello di Marvel), un altro con Luca argentero...
Insomma. Robe cosi.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Zadig, piuttosto esco con te...preferisco il solletico...


puoi sentirlo solo se sei molto sensibile ed in una posizione che assicura la massima penetrazione.

...

...

....perchè è considerata penetrazione pure quella del mio minifagiolino, veeeeeero?


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi? A Ultimo? Nooooooo figurati.
> soprattutto  perché quoto Zadig e lui lo legge come un post contro di lui.
> Ma aspetta tempo 10 post e ritratta e passiamo per scemi.
> Occhio eh?


immagino che ci siano comportamenti che non conosco e su questo non discuto


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non comprendo questa tua aggressività gratuita.
> più che arbitro mi sembra che ultimamente tu sia un po' come un utente giudicante non so bene come altro spiegare e con una stizza verso alcuni che non comprendo.
> come fossi prevenuto


perché pensi che sia aggressivo? ti ho fatto una domanda e tu hai risposto che hai i neuroni che scemano. e quindi non hai risposto alla mia domanda. e siccome mi interessava davvero la tua opinione ho ribadito la richiesta. se sono apparso aggressivo me ne scuso.
davvero ti sembro così? aggressivo e giudicante?
prevenuto addirittura.
mi rileggerò i miei post, perché di mio non sono nè aggressivo nè prevenuto. anzi di solito quando non capisco una cosa chiedo sempre una spiegazione.
però se mi leggi così evidentemente qualcosa c'è. 
se mi indicassi qualche post concreto mi eviteresti una lunga ricerca.


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> puoi sentirlo solo se sei molto sensibile ed in una posizione che assicura la massima penetrazione.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


No, mi spiace...è considerata penetrazione solo oltre i 2 cm...


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kreti
> Nel senso che mi faccio i film TV nella testa per addormentarmi meglio.
> Un giorno mi sogno con nacho Vidal, uno con Spider ( il nostro),uno con presidente, uno con Devil (si, quello di Marvel), un altro con Luca argentero...
> Insomma. Robe cosi.


a me president piace perché non è a senso unico ed è portatore sano d'ironia


----------



## Eratò (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me president piace perché non è a senso unico ed è portatore sano d'ironia


Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di farlo.
> 
> Infatti pensavo, president mi risponderà, e magari no. Ma president sarà capace di rispondermi oppure no? Io dico di si, avoja, eccome. Il resto, le truppe cioè, in un contesto del genere rompono solo le palluzze di natale. E a quanto pare gli piace romperle. peccato che... è robBa ViEcChIa.


Infatti da quando sono tornata sei stato l unico a tirare fuori sta storia.
E cosi ti ho spiegato anche il rosso.
Smetti di riesumare cadaveri e riesuma le sinapsi de mai le hai avute.
E chiudo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, mi spiace...è considerata penetrazione solo oltre i 2 cm...



Anche zadig spacca, dammi retta.
Come i tipi col calzino bianco e sandali, rammenti?

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti da quando sono tornata sei stato l unico a tirare fuori sta storia.
> E cosi ti ho spiegato anche il rosso.
> Smetti di riesumare cadaveri e riesuma le sinapsi de mai le hai avute.
> E chiudo.


E non rompere i coglioni su.

Mi evitavi ti evitavo e ultimamente invece stai ricominciando. Ritorniamo ad evitarci essù che stavamo meglio.



Sbadabamm stump ... 

AHIA.


----------



## Nicka (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche zadig spacca, dammi retta.
> Come i tipi col calzino bianco e sandali, rammenti?
> 
> :rotfl:


Di quelli ci si innamora, a prescindere!!! Pure eunuchi possono essere!!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

in poche parole se tutti (compresa me)
lasciavamo andare il dialogo rimaneva ultimo che rideva per president e basta
siamo un disastro quando commentiamo i commenti ma lo facciamo, lo facciamo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E non rompere i coglioni su.
> 
> Mi evitavi ti evitavo e ultimamente invece stai ricominciando. Ritorniamo ad evitarci essù che stavamo meglio.
> 
> ...



Ultimo, la prossima primavera mi trovi in posto dalle tue parti che vengo giù?


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole se tutti (compresa me)
> lasciavamo andare il dialogo rimaneva ultimo che rideva per president e basta
> siamo un disastro quando commentiamo i commenti ma lo facciamo, lo facciamo



Ciao

il punto non è il commento ... ma supporre che dietro il commento fatto ad un commento, 
arrivino altri commenti a sostenerlo per andare contro ... a prescindere del commento. 


sienne


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando maii essù. Magari nella scritura posso apparire diversamente, ma in fondo non c'è nulla.
> 
> Ho solo scritto che president mi sta sonoramente sui coglioni ma mi ha fatto ridere. Ecchevuoi? potevo scrivere "mi hai fatto ridere di gusto", aò ma se mi sta anche sui coglioni, posso dirlo oppure no? Lo dissi a te, a farfalla a tizia a caia, e fatevi i cazzi vostri su.


ah, sì, certo, come no!
Ho detto che non puoi dirlo? No.

Cercherò di spiegarti in modo che tu e pure Minerva (mission impossible) possiate capire: non è che non puoi esprimere un'opinione, siamo su un forum e si basa sulla scrittura di opinioni. E come lo hai fatto tu l'ho fatto io. Stessi identica cosa.
ma se poi invochi truppe e cazzate simili, a sproposito, ti becchi un bel vaffanculo.
Inoltre che lui ti stia sui coglioni o no non me ne frega un cazzo e non cambia la mia opinione su di lui. Che ti abbia fatto ridere anche se ti sta sui coglioni non è rilevante ma addolcisce la tua opinione/giudizio. Lo interpreto come un "premio" a president da parte tua.

NB: farsi i cazzi propri su un forum è quasi impossibile se si esprimono opinioni/giudizi o se, semplicemente, si interagisce con altri utenti. Apriti un blog e chiudi i commenti ai lettori se hai tutti questi nervi scoperti.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, la prossima primavera mi trovi in posto dalle tue parti che vengo giù?



Certo che si. Oltre alla proverbiale accoglienza sicula c'è anche una simpatia enorme che ho per te, quindi. 

Vabbè a volte ti strapperei tutti i capelli ma poi penso, magari gli piace.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, mi spiace...è considerata penetrazione solo oltre i 2 cm...


allora tra un mesetto, quendo avrò finito la trazione, potrò penetrarti!
Si allunga il mio amichetto, eccome se si allunga stando in trazione"! 





















peccato diventi sempre più fiiiiiiiinoooo...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, sì, certo, come no!
> Ho detto che non puoi dirlo? No.
> 
> Cercherò di spiegarti in modo che tu e pure Minerva (mission impossible) possiate capire: non è che non puoi esprimere un'opinione, siamo su un forum e si basa sulla scrittura di opinioni. E come lo hai fatto tu l'ho fatto io. Stessi identica cosa.
> ...



Se posso ti do un verde.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, sì, certo, come no!
> Ho detto che non puoi dirlo? No.
> 
> Cercherò di spiegarti in modo che tu e* pure Minerva (mission impossible) *possiate capire: non è che non puoi esprimere un'opinione, siamo su un forum e si basa sulla scrittura di opinioni. E come lo hai fatto tu l'ho fatto io. Stessi identica cosa.
> ...


mi prendo con grazia questa botta inutile di cretina , sei stato prezioso.
tante buone cose e auguri alla famiglia


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche zadig spacca, dammi retta.
> Come i tipi col calzino bianco e sandali, rammenti?
> 
> :rotfl:


il calzino bianco è d'obbligo.
Comunque non ti chiavo perchè non mi hai fatto vedere il culo... tutto il forum l'ha visto ed io no!


----------



## Lui (19 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo, la prossima primavera mi trovi in posto dalle tue parti che vengo giù?



vuoi andare sul sicuro? vieni da me. non c'è paragone. *qui è tutto più caldo 
*


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se guardi bene, anche la storia della tua compagna, alla fine, si è rivelata una storiella.
> Si sarà comportata diversamente nel mentre, ma alla fine, non ha titubato e ha chiuso immediatamente.
> ...


La frequenza con la quale comunicava col tipo mi induce a credere che non si sia trattato di una storiella. 
Se ti svegli all'una di notte per vedere se e cosa ti ha scritto, e a me dici che soffri d'insonnia, proprio storiella non è.
Che poi sia rimasta, e credo più che convinta, è vero.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il punto non è il commento ... ma supporre che dietro il commento fatto ad un commento,
> arrivino altri commenti a sostenerlo per andare contro ... a prescindere del commento.
> ...


Domani arriva l'estate, che bello. 

Da te il tempo com'è? 

Sapevi che è previsto lo scirocco per natale a palermo?


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi prendo con grazia questa botta inutile di cretina , sei stato prezioso.
> tante buone cose e auguri alla famiglia


non ti ho dato della cretina: è Natale e sono più buono...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> non ti ho dato della cretina: è Natale e sono più buono...



Capire= cretina. testinachissì.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ti prendi cura di rispondere a chi ti dà della cretina però non ti disturbi a rispondere al mio post ultimo
Perchè?


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Minerva ti prendi cura di rispondere a chi ti dà della cretina però non ti disturbi a rispondere al mio post ultimo
> Perchè?


non l'ho fatto?
mi pareva di sì veramente


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non comprendo questa tua aggressività gratuita.
> più che arbitro mi sembra che ultimamente tu sia un po' come un utente giudicante non so bene come altro spiegare e con una stizza verso alcuni che non comprendo.
> come fossi prevenuto


qui


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui


Mi riferivo al post successivo. Allora non l'hai letto perso tra gli altri. Ci terrei


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei di Bari Lorella ?


yesss! provincialotta barese doc, tutta orecchiette e cime di rape!!


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> perché pensi che sia aggressivo? ti ho fatto una domanda e tu hai risposto che hai i neuroni che scemano. e quindi non hai risposto alla mia domanda. e siccome mi interessava davvero la tua opinione ho ribadito la richiesta. se sono apparso aggressivo me ne scuso.
> davvero ti sembro così? aggressivo e giudicante?
> prevenuto addirittura.
> mi rileggerò i miei post, perché di mio non sono nè aggressivo nè prevenuto. anzi di solito quando non capisco una cosa chiedo sempre una spiegazione.
> ...


è una mia impressione che volevo comunicarti da un po' di tempo.
tutto qui, poi ho parlato di cammellini perché sono fatta così e mi viene da scherzarci ...soffro un po' come di un disturbo dell'attenzione :dopo poco mi stufo di rimanere sul pezzo
non mi chiedere di indicarti robe o cose, non gliela posso fare


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> yesss! provincialotta barese doc, tutta orecchiette e cime di rape!!


Capurso here


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una mia impressione che volevo comunicarti da un po' di tempo.
> tutto qui, poi ho parlato di cammellini perché sono fatta così e mi viene da scherzarci ...soffro un po' come di un disturbo dell'attenzione :dopo poco mi stufo di rimanere sul pezzo
> non mi chiedere di indicarti robe o cose, non gliela posso fare


Grazie della risposta. Ci rifletterò


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Capurso here


non è che per caso sei Checco Zalone in incognito????
ci nama sci, sciamaninn! ci na nam sci, na ne sim scen


----------



## Tubarao (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> non è che per caso sei Checco Zalone in incognito????
> ci nama sci, sciamaninn! ci na nam sci, na ne sim scen


Mammà. Nata a Valenzano, Cresciuta a Capurso.

Sposata con un Romano.

Io  nasco, vivo e muoio a Roma, ma sono legato a doppio nodo scorsoio con quei posti.


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Domani arriva l'estate, che bello.
> 
> Da te il tempo com'è?
> 
> Sapevi che è previsto lo scirocco per natale a palermo?



Ciao

non capisco ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La frequenza con la quale comunicava col tipo mi induce a credere che non si sia trattato di una storiella.
> Se ti svegli all'una di notte per vedere se e cosa ti ha scritto, e a me dici che soffri d'insonnia, proprio storiella non è.
> Che poi sia rimasta, e credo più che convinta, è vero.



Ciao

non siamo tutti uguali. Il mio credeva di aver trovato il grande amore,
e non massaggiava, non telefonava ... ed era presente ... 

difficile dire, cosa si nasconde dietro ... forse, solo piacere a ricevere attenzione.
Ma è rimasta. Lì è chiaro. 



sienne


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mammà. Nata a Valenzano, Cresciuta a Capurso.
> 
> Sposata con un Romano.
> 
> Io nasco, vivo e muoio a Roma, ma sono legato a doppio nodo scorsoio con quei posti.


Capisco!!! Anche io ho parenti a Roma, zii e cugini. Ogni volta che vado a trovarli, mi serve un rimorchio per il carico di mozzarelle, burratine, focacce e brasciolette. Hai presente, gli involtini ripieni? Pare che siano sconosciuti nella capitale...Mah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi permetto di confutare, almeno in parte. quello che dici.
> Spero tu legga con attenzione.
> Allora :
> 1) non era 'in botta' quando l'ho sgamata. Ho scoperto tutto due settimane dopo aver ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava - in modo peraltro non chiarissimo - che aveva una storia con un altro, senza specificare chi.
> ...


Io leggo con attenzione.
Leggo con attenzione molte cose.
E ne traggo conclusioni.
La cosa più facile, nella vita, è puntare il dito quando uno fa una cosa particolarmente stupida o che noi riteniamo non avremmo mai fatto.
Ed è così facile, che se pure l'altro ci dice: ho fatto una cosa stupida, ho sbagliato, non dovevo farlo ma in quel momento, per questo e quell'altro motivo, ho creduto fosse la cosa da fare, noi non troviamo di meglio che rispondere: eh sì, ma io al tuo posto non l'avrei fatto, perchè io a questo ci ho pensato, io sono stato razionale, io sono stato in grado di.
Legittimo, ma questa è una chiusura al dialogo.
Un po' come di fronte a uno che ha rischiato di annegare dire: eh cazzo, ma io ho fatto il corso di nuoto, potevi pensarci pure tu: probabilmente... lo sa già, è inutile ribadirlo.
Rispondere in questo modo significa che per noi è molto più importante ribadire la nostra superiorità o l'inferiorità dell'altro che capire che cazzo gli è successo e se, nonostante quello che ha fatto, meriti ancora la nostra stima.
E' un giudizio senza appello.
Fosse un giudizio con appello sarebbe: sì, hai fatto un'enorme cagata, ma ne ho fatte anche io, magari ho sbagliato da un'altra parte, oppure capisco parte dei motivi, se non tutti, che ti hanno portato a fare la cagata: dato che voglio riprovarci con te, tiriamo una riga e ripartiamo da qui, consci entrambi che a cagate non si va avanti.
La via di mezzo, tra un giudizio e l'altro, non esiste, secondo me.
Questo ti sto dicendo.


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io leggo con attenzione.
> Leggo con attenzione molte cose.
> E ne traggo conclusioni.
> La cosa più facile, nella vita, è puntare il dito quando uno fa una cosa particolarmente stupida o che noi riteniamo non avremmo mai fatto.
> ...


Sbiciolata......non posso che inchinarmi di fronte alla tua analisi! Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.....a meno di non trovarsi di fronte ad un traditore seriale, chi tradisce "una tantum" lo fa perchè qualcosa nella coppia manca, o non c'è mai stata, o è venuta meno.....e ovviamente essendo la coppia formata da due elementi, le responsabilità per forza di cose non sono riconducibili solo al traditore. Poi ognuno reagisce e sbaglia a modo suo.....io non ho tradito mio marito, ma non posso non ammettere di aver sbagliato. E allora, se si riesce a fare insieme mea culpa, e se c'è un sentimento .....si traccia il nuovo punto di partenza e si cerca di ripartire


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Sbiciolata......non posso che inchinarmi di fronte alla tua analisi! Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.....a meno di non trovarsi di fronte ad un traditore seriale, chi tradisce "una tantum" lo fa perchè qualcosa nella coppia manca, o non c'è mai stata, o è venuta meno.....e ovviamente essendo la coppia formata da due elementi, le responsabilità per forza di cose non sono riconducibili solo al traditore. Poi ognuno reagisce e sbaglia a modo suo.....io non ho tradito mio marito, ma non posso non ammettere di aver sbagliato. E allora, se si riesce a fare insieme mea culpa, e se c'è un sentimento .....si traccia il nuovo punto di partenza e si cerca di ripartire


eh. Ma scendere dal piedistallo è durissima. Dura dura dura. Non sto facendo dell'ironia. E' uno sforzo davvero grande. Eppure senza quello sforzo non c'è speranza, perchè l'altro non è più in grado di annullare quello che ha fatto, anche se magari darebbe un braccio per poterlo fare. E se non facciamo quello sforzo significa che o quella persona per noi non è più degna oppure... che prendiamo la palla al balzo per dare il colpo finale ad una cosa che, evidentemente, traballava già da prima pure per noi.
Secondo me.
Poi può capitare pure che, nonostante gli sforzi, si sia in qualche modo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
Però fino a che non si scende da quel piedistallo non si può dire di avercela messa tutta.
Secondo me.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Dicembre 2014)

il vero dramma del forum, è il limite ai verdi per Sbriciolata. Anche per qualcun altro, ovvio. ma per Sbriciolata, è davvero schiavitù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il vero dramma del forum, è il limite ai verdi per Sbriciolata. Anche per qualcun altro, ovvio. ma per Sbriciolata, è davvero schiavitù.


il vero dramma del forum è che manca la macchina del cappuccino, altro che.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> il vero dramma del forum, è il limite ai verdi per Sbriciolata. Anche per qualcun altro, ovvio. ma per Sbriciolata, è davvero schiavitù.


e per questo che hai scritto
un bel verde per te.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi stai sonoramente sui coglioni. Ma mi hai fatto ridere di gusto.


Ridi perchè non hai capito che era una critica a quello che hai scritto.

Anche tu mi stai un po' sulle palle (affettuosamente, giuro) perchè sei ottuso, ma credo sia normale in un forum avere delle antipatie. Non c'è nulla di tragico.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ridi perchè non hai capito che era una critica a quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Anche tu mi stai un po' sulle palle (affettuosamente, giuro) perchè sei ottuso, ma credo sia normale in un forum avere delle antipatie. Non c'è nulla di tragico.


Bah.. io sai che ti dico? Parla con farfalla con zadig e gli spieghi il primo rigo che mi hai scritto.
Forse e ripeto forse, si capirà meglio quanto io sia ottuso e sia stato ottuso e dirti che mi stai sonoramente nei coglioni. Anche da parte mia affettuosamente, questo ricordandoci che siamo in un forum.
Sicuro che tu non abbia capito, spero invece negli altri. Speriamo, ma.. Boh..!


:up:Grazie coglione.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2014)

Fuori una.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> perché pensi che sia aggressivo? ti ho fatto una domanda e tu hai risposto che hai i neuroni che scemano. e quindi non hai risposto alla mia domanda. e siccome mi interessava davvero la tua opinione ho ribadito la richiesta. se sono apparso aggressivo me ne scuso.
> davvero ti sembro così? aggressivo e giudicante?
> prevenuto addirittura.
> mi rileggerò i miei post, perché di mio non sono nè aggressivo nè prevenuto. anzi di solito quando non capisco una cosa chiedo sempre una spiegazione.
> ...


Si caro, tu, ultimamente, hai rivelato la tua vera natura.
sei aggressivo e prevenuto.
del resto .....lo avevo già notato con la moglie di stark......
(Scusa stark!).
io ho dato reputazione a jb......


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

*Vabe*

Mcain, 
ma alla fine, dopo tutto,
tu come stai?
te la sei messa via, 
che tra uomo e donna non c'è differenza,
Oppure ancora langui per inutile maschilismo?

Spero meglio!


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Mcain,
> ma alla fine, dopo tutto,
> tu come stai?
> te la sei messa via,
> ...


Meglio, grazie.
In realtà il tempo, la terapia, e un pò di buon senso (quella vocina che ogni tanti ti dice 'lo hai fatto anche tu') mi hanno aiutato parecchio.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mammà. Nata a Valenzano, Cresciuta a Capurso.
> 
> Sposata con un Romano.
> 
> Io  nasco, vivo e muoio a Roma, ma sono legato a doppio nodo scorsoio con quei posti.


Appòst.


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio, grazie.
> In realtà il tempo, la terapia, e un pò di buon senso (quella vocina che ogni tanti ti dice 'lo hai fatto anche tu') mi hanno aiutato parecchio.


:up:
Poi qualche volta ti fai prendere 
a schiaffoni qua sopra.....
:rotfl:
Contenta per te


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio, grazie.
> In realtà il tempo, la terapia, e un pò di buon senso (quella vocina che ogni tanti ti dice 'lo hai fatto anche tu') mi hanno aiutato parecchio.



Ciao

perfetto! Ti auguro, che vada sempre meglio.


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> :up:
> Poi qualche volta ti fai prendere
> a schiaffoni qua sopra.....
> :rotfl:
> Contenta per te


Sono un buon incassatore, e c'è sempre da imparare da tutti.
Poi, si capisce subito chi ti schiaffeggia ma sa motivare, e il represso/frustrato che punta solo l'indice.
Si sopravvive...


----------



## Horny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sono un buon incassatore, e c'è sempre da imparare da tutti.
> Poi, si capisce subito chi ti schiaffeggia ma sa motivare, e il represso/frustrato che punta solo l'indice.
> Si sopravvive...


Ah ok,
conosco la categoria 
E non posso che solidarizzare


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Ma scendere dal piedistallo è durissima. Dura dura dura. Non sto facendo dell'ironia. E' uno sforzo davvero grande. Eppure senza quello sforzo non c'è speranza, perchè l'altro non è più in grado di annullare quello che ha fatto, anche se magari darebbe un braccio per poterlo fare. E se non facciamo quello sforzo significa che o quella persona per noi non è più degna oppure... che prendiamo la palla al balzo per dare il colpo finale ad una cosa che, evidentemente, traballava già da prima pure per noi.
> Secondo me.
> Poi può capitare pure che, nonostante gli sforzi, si sia in qualche modo già superato il punto di non ritorno.
> Però fino a che non si scende da quel piedistallo non si può dire di avercela messa tutta.
> Secondo me.


il piedistallo può essere affascinante.....non c'è niente da fare! perchè in qualche modo il tradito pensa di aver diritto ad un risarcimento..e siccome quel che è fatto non si può cancellare, si cerca di far sentire il colpevole in debito per sempre. E poi, dopo il crollo dell'autostima....vuoi mettere la sensazione di stare in alto e guardare il traditore che striscia ai tuoi piedi? Scendere non vuol dire abbassarsi o sottomettersi; vuol dire stiamo insieme affiancati per ricominciare (se ci sono le condizioni)


----------



## Amarax (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...



Io. La chiamai e volli parlare con lei. Per farle vedere che esistevo e che soffrivo da morire.
ci incontrammo e fu la mia fine perché lei sfogava su di me la sua insoddisfazione...non riusciva ad ottenere che lui mi lasciasse e mi metteva al corrente dei loro litigi.
Questo la prima volta perché quest'altra ,pur avendo il suo numero di cellulare, può dormire sonni tranquilli. Non me ne frega niente . Il problema é lui per me , di lei non me ne frega niente


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Io. La chiamai e volli parlare con lei. Per farle vedere che esistevo e che soffrivo da morire.
> ci incontrammo e fu la mia fine perché lei sfogava su di me la sua insoddisfazione...non riusciva ad ottenere che lui mi lasciasse e mi metteva al corrente dei loro litigi.
> Questo la prima volta perché quest'altra ,pur avendo il suo numero di cellulare, può dormire sonni tranquilli. Non me ne frega niente . Il problema é lui per me , di lei non me ne frega niente


Vedi, io una soddisfazione del genere non gliel'avrei mai data, e questo dimostra che ognuno reagisce come si sente di reagire. C'è chi, come te, ha voluto parlare con l'altra, e meriti il massimo rispetto. Ci sono poi quelli a cui prudono le mani, ed anche quelli vanno capìti (al netto di probabili querele).


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Si caro, tu, ultimamente, hai rivelato la tua vera natura.
> sei aggressivo e prevenuto.
> del resto .....lo avevo già notato con la moglie di stark......
> (Scusa stark!).
> io ho dato reputazione a jb......


O mamma!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto! Ti auguro, che vada sempre meglio.
> 
> ...


Meglio va meglio ma non va benissimo. Ci penso spesso, e non so quanto mi faccia bene venire su questo forum, che certo ti arricchisce, ti fa mettere in discussione, ti conferma tanto altro ma ti riporta inevitabilmente indietro ad un periodo nel quale non riuscivo a guardare mio figlio negli occhi e a giocarci insieme (con buona pace degli oltranzisti de 'l'hai fatto anche tu').


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> O mamma!!!



Ciao

ti leggo più deciso, che per me è ben altra cosa che aggressivo ... 
cioè, hai una parte razionale che prevale, che va oltre alle simpatie ... 
Questo mi piace. Cioè se fai una critica, so che dipende da un fattore di pensiero ... 
Cioè, sei lineare ... 



sienne


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio va meglio ma non va benissimo. Ci penso spesso, e non so quanto mi faccia bene venire su questo forum, che certo ti arricchisce, ti fa mettere in discussione, ti conferma tanto altro ma ti riporta inevitabilmente indietro ad un periodo nel quale non riuscivo a guardare mio figlio negli occhi e a giocarci insieme (con buona pace degli oltranzisti de 'l'hai fatto anche tu').


Caspita io avrei pagato oro per avere qualcosa da farmi perdonare da mio marito 'dopo' la bomba. Anche solo un pensiero proibito. 

Quando guardi tuo figlio puoi sempre pensare che su due genitori 'non se ne salva uno' in quanto a correttezza.

Basta fare la vittima tradita 'a sua insaputa'. Il fatto di averla fatta franca, per ora, non ti rende migliore. Solo piu' fortunato. 
Pero' se hai un po' di coscienza rilassati. Mal comune mezzo gaudio. O separati. Senza addebitare a lei colpe.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio, grazie.
> In realtà il tempo, la terapia, e un pò di buon senso (quella vocina che ogni tanti ti dice 'lo hai fatto anche tu') mi hanno aiutato parecchio.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio va meglio ma non va benissimo. Ci penso spesso, e non so quanto mi faccia bene venire su questo forum, che certo ti arricchisce, ti fa mettere in discussione, ti conferma tanto altro ma ti riporta inevitabilmente indietro ad un periodo nel quale non riuscivo a guardare mio figlio negli occhi e a giocarci insieme (con buona pace degli oltranzisti de 'l'hai fatto anche tu').



Ciao

se noti che ti faccia più male che bene, allora allontanati. Fa scorrere del tempo. 
Se noti, che hai dubbi, domande, voglia di sfogo ... ritorni. Qui vi è posto. 
Però devi contare, che non tutti avranno la tua storia presente. Ma è normale. 

Non sei l'unico. Questo, spero, che tu lo sappia bene ... 
Poni tu le tue priorità e ciò che ti può servire maggiormente a far passare questo tempaccio ... 

Io mi sono allontanata più volte ... per dire ... so di cosa parli. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio va meglio ma non va benissimo. Ci penso spesso, e non so quanto mi faccia bene venire su questo forum, che certo ti arricchisce, ti fa mettere in discussione, ti conferma tanto altro ma ti riporta inevitabilmente indietro ad un periodo nel quale non riuscivo a guardare mio figlio negli occhi e a giocarci insieme (con buona pace degli oltranzisti de 'l'hai fatto anche tu').


Però qui ti puoi sfogare. Incazzarti. Spaccare culi virtuali( sono ironica). Questo è bene, perche incanali "rabbia" che alla fine qui fa pochibdanni e ti liberi.

Il fatto che a volte torni indietro, vedila come un affrontare qualcosa  che lentamente sará sempre più lontano, fino a non tornarci più.
Stai facendo un viaggio tutto nuovo, cerca di "goderti" anche il paesaggio, che non sarà sempre e solo un paesaggio lunare.


----------



## Amarax (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vedi, io una soddisfazione del genere non gliel'avrei mai data, e questo dimostra che ognuno reagisce come si sente di reagire. C'è chi, come te, ha voluto parlare con l'altra, e meriti il massimo rispetto. Ci sono poi quelli a cui prudono le mani, ed anche quelli vanno capìti (al netto di probabili querele).


Di fatto la reazione nei confronti dell'altro/a non ha senso. E' il tuo coniuge che è venuto meno alla promessa di fedeltà . Te la devi sbrigare con lui. L'altro con te, me non ha niente a che fare.
Stanotte, dopo chiacchiere del tutto inutili ho pensato che vorrei solo farle sapere che mi farebbe un piacere personale se lo convincesse ad andarsene da qui


----------



## Amarax (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Meglio va meglio ma non va benissimo. *Ci penso spesso,* e non so quanto mi faccia bene venire su questo forum, che certo ti arricchisce, ti fa mettere in discussione, ti conferma tanto altro ma ti riporta inevitabilmente indietro ad un periodo nel quale non riuscivo a guardare mio figlio negli occhi e a giocarci insieme (con buona pace degli oltranzisti de 'l'hai fatto anche tu').


Questo è il problema. Ci pensi perché non lo accetti dentro di te o perché temi che lei sia ancora legata , anche solo dentro, a lui?


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

credo, che uno ci pensa spesso, perché gli sembra tutto inverosimile ... 
per capire, chi si ha di fronte ... si ripassano le varie situazioni, momenti ... 
si rileggono differentemente ... si scoprono nuovi aspetti ... si cerca ... 

Alla fine, è questo l'elaborare. Darne tante interpretazioni ... affinché si trova pace. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno tra di voi che ha affrontato il 'lui' o la 'lei' di vostro marito e/o di vostra moglie ?
> Mi scuso se c'è già un thread simile sull'argomento, ma non sono riuscito a trovarlo...


CaroJim. Ebbene sì, sono arrivato anche a quello...a un certo punto èstato necessario e ho dovuto chiamare il tipo. Ancora non me ne capacito. Ma èsuccesso.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> CaroJim. Ebbene sì, sono arrivato anche a quello...a un certo punto èstato necessario e ho dovuto chiamare il tipo. Ancora non me ne capacito. Ma èsuccesso.



Mi devo scusare con te ti avevo confuso con Jim in quel post!  Auguri di buon Natale. Vedrai che andra' tutto a posto nel tuo caso.


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi devo scusare con te ti avevo confuso con Jim in quel post!  Auguri di buon Natale. Vedrai che andra' tutto a posto nel tuo caso.


Grazie Disi. Lo spero davvero. Tanti auguri anche a te.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (22 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> CaroJim. Ebbene sì, sono arrivato anche a quello...a un certo punto èstato necessario e ho dovuto chiamare il tipo. Ancora non me ne capacito. Ma èsuccesso.



Darty sei pentito di averlo fatto ?


----------



## Darty (23 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Darty sei pentito di averlo fatto ?


Ciao Fiore, no pentito non direi in quanto è poi servito affinchè il tipo non la contattasse più. Ma a ripensarci è stata una cosa che non avrei mai pensato né voluto fare…semplicemente sono stato costretto. E stato surrereale, disgustoso, umiliante. Un mix di sensazioni difficile da descrivere.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Dicembre 2014)

Amarax ha detto:


> Questo è il problema. Ci pensi perché non lo accetti dentro di te o perché temi che lei sia ancora legata , anche solo dentro, a lui?


Perchè mi dà ancora parecchio fastidio, perchè mi faccio ancora parecchie domande (ma so che lei è l'ultima a potermi dare delle risposte). Non credo sia ancora legata a lui, non credo proprio.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Fiore, no pentito non direi in quanto è poi servito affinchè il tipo non la contattasse più. Ma a ripensarci è stata una cosa che non avrei mai pensato né voluto fare…semplicemente sono stato costretto. E stato surrereale, disgustoso, umiliante. Un mix di sensazioni difficile da descrivere.


Hai fatto benissimo.
Ha moglie il tipo ?


----------



## Darty (23 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo.
> Ha moglie il tipo ?


Aveva. Separato con figli, un sacco di casini. All'epoca dei fatti, comunque, libero.


----------



## Ecate (23 Dicembre 2014)

Io non l'ho mai fatto e ho sempre avuto fastidio solo all'idea di venire affrontata. Mi è capitato di parlare di tutt'altro con donne venute dopo di me. Hanno ostentato amore, io ho ostentato bandiera bianca. 
_è mio è mio

tientelo tientelo

noi qui noi lì

io sempre qui, io sempre io


_odio dire noi
soprattutto di fronte ad altri


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Il pensiero del tradito*

Spesso noi traditi prendiamo iniziative bizzarre ed incomprensibili che non faremmo mai in circostanze normali.
Io, tutte le volte in cui sono stato tradito, ho preso sempre strade diverse: indifferenza, complicità, separazione ed anche affrontare l'altro. Non so quale sia la strada migliore, dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si propone 

Tuttavia una cosa è certa, ovvero che tutti i tradimenti subiti ti risvegliano e ti fanno diventare una persona migliore, se sai come comprendere il fenomeno. Se non fossi mai stato tradito non avrei mai compreso tutti i limiti relazionali e sociali che possiedo e non avrei fatto alcuna riflessione su me stesso.

Molti tra noi traditi pensano che gli si debba rispetto, fedeltà ed ossequi vari. Tante volte mi sono chiesto come le mie (poche ) vecchie fidanzate abbiano potuto tradirmi, non amarmi, dirmi bugie... ma ora a distanza di tempo (vabbè anche la mia attuale pseudocompagna sorella mi tradisce) capisco scientificamente il perchè... ovvero un mix biologico tra:
- Mancanza di energia maschile
- Mancanza di comunicazione empatica
- Mancanza di energia sessuale
- Mancanza di questo o di quello

Le donne sono attratte sessualmente da uomini a cui non mancano queste cose, e noi ben poco possiamo fare se non colmare questi vuoti.
Io, ad esempio, sto facendo dei corsi per imparare queste cose e queste abilità. Il mio tutor dice che la mia trasformazione sarà completata nell'anno 2437, se mi applico 8 ore al giorno comprese le festività.

P.S.: Anche io soffro per essere tradito, ma questo non giustifica il non tentare di comprendere il fenomeno


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Spesso noi traditi prendiamo iniziative bizzarre ed incomprensibili che non faremmo mai in circostanze normali.
> Io, tutte le volte in cui sono stato tradito, ho preso sempre strade diverse: indifferenza, complicità, separazione ed anche affrontare l'altro. Non so quale sia la strada migliore, dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si propone
> 
> Tuttavia una cosa è certa, ovvero che tutti i tradimenti subiti ti risvegliano e ti fanno diventare una persona migliore, se sai come comprendere il fenomeno. Se non fossi mai stato tradito non avrei mai compreso tutti i limiti relazionali e sociali che possiedo e non avrei fatto alcuna riflessione su me stesso.
> ...


Guarda, io ho anche tradito, quindi il fenomeno mi è ben noto da entrambe le parti.
Ho tradito per amore (e ho lasciato mia moglie), ho tradito per svago (ma non m'è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di lasciare compagna e figlio per un'altra).
E' che so che vivrò tutta la vita con un dubbio, relativo al tradimento che ho subìto.
Perchè non era uno 'svago', non era per sesso e basta.
E' stato qualcosa che ha travolto la mia compagna, e benchè lei abbia sempre minimizzato, non riesco a convincermi del tutto che sia stata una sbandata superficiale.
E se non lo è stata posso davvero crederle quando mi chiama 'amore' ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Spesso noi traditi prendiamo iniziative bizzarre ed incomprensibili che non faremmo mai in circostanze normali.
> Io, tutte le volte in cui sono stato tradito, ho preso sempre strade diverse: indifferenza, complicità, separazione ed anche affrontare l'altro. Non so quale sia la strada migliore, dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si propone
> 
> Tuttavia una cosa è certa, ovvero che tutti i tradimenti subiti ti risvegliano e ti fanno diventare una persona migliore, se sai come comprendere il fenomeno. Se non fossi mai stato tradito non avrei mai compreso tutti i limiti relazionali e sociali che possiedo e non avrei fatto alcuna riflessione su me stesso.
> ...


... e invece no?


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Spesso noi traditi prendiamo iniziative bizzarre ed incomprensibili che non faremmo mai in circostanze normali.
> Io, tutte le volte in cui sono stato tradito, ho preso sempre strade diverse: indifferenza, complicità, separazione ed anche affrontare l'altro. Non so quale sia la strada migliore, dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si propone
> 
> Tuttavia una cosa è certa, ovvero che tutti i tradimenti subiti ti risvegliano e ti fanno diventare una persona migliore, se sai come comprendere il fenomeno. Se non fossi mai stato tradito non avrei mai compreso tutti i limiti relazionali e sociali che possiedo e non avrei fatto alcuna riflessione su me stesso.
> ...


Quindi se sei stato tradito più  volte è  tutta colpa tua.....Ti prego dimmi che ho capito male....Solo Superman allora è   l' unico non tradito sulla terra?Tutte le motivazioni che hai elencato con l'amore e un rapporto duraturo e stabile non c'entrano proprio niente.....


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Superman - Medioman - Altroman*



Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi se sei stato tradito più  volte è  tutta colpa tua.....Ti prego dimmi che ho capito male....Solo Superman allora è   l' unico non tradito sulla terra?Tutte le motivazioni che hai elencato con l'amore e un rapporto duraturo e stabile non c'entrano proprio niente.....


Ciao Eratò, non penso solo a Superman, ma anche a tanti altri che poche volte (o forse mai) sono stati traditi, perchè sono uomini che oltre a quelle cose sono anche in grado di dare un amore stabile e duraturo, cosa forse ancora più difficile a farsi (non è il mio campo).

Non so se sia colpa mia l'essere tradito, non me ne faccio una colpa  Se le donne sono fatte così io che ci posso fare? 

Immagino che tu sia una donna, quindi per parlare con te mi serve un interprete multilingue


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Io non so parlar d'amore...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho anche tradito, quindi il fenomeno mi è ben noto da entrambe le parti.
> Ho tradito per amore (e ho lasciato mia moglie), ho tradito per svago (ma non m'è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di lasciare compagna e figlio per un'altra).
> E' che so che vivrò tutta la vita con un dubbio, relativo al tradimento che ho subìto.
> Perchè non era uno 'svago', non era per sesso e basta.
> ...


Jim Cain, io non so parlar d'amore, quindi non so se la tua compagna dice o no la verità.

Però dalle tue parole si evince un concetto che spesso noi traditi ribadiamo più volte, ovvero questo:
"La mia compagna ha preso una sbandata"

Come se noi in realtà fossimo "la strada maestra". Questo porta ad essere traditi più e più volte. E' un errore che ho commesso tante volte in vita mia e che mi ha portato a soffrire tanto, come molti di voi.

Immagina a pensare a te stesso come una sbandata e vedrai le cose più in chiaro


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò, non penso solo a Superman, ma anche a tanti altri che poche volte (o forse mai) sono stati traditi, perchè sono uomini che oltre a quelle cose sono anche in grado di dare un amore stabile e duraturo, cosa forse ancora più difficile a farsi (non è il mio campo).
> 
> Non so se sia colpa mia l'essere tradito, non me ne faccio una colpa  Se le donne sono fatte così io che ci posso fare?
> 
> Immagino che tu sia una donna, quindi per parlare con te mi serve un interprete multilingue


Sono una donna e non ti serve l'interprete per il momentoNon tutte le donne son fatte così innanzitutto....Poi un rapporto non è  mai basato solo su un solo componente,uomo o donna che sia.L'amore richiede costanza,pazienza per capire e interpretare da entrambi le parti,voglia di affrontare le difficoltà e gestirle (difficolta che possono essere anche un disagio fisico,una malattia o mentale)....Quindi se io amo e voglio stare con te (generico) non è  che ti vado a tradire  se al improvviso ti deprimi o hai problemi di erezione....Sennò  che amore è?


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Mmmmmm...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e invece no?


Cosa intendi dire esattamente?


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Che amore è?*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sono una donna e non ti serve l'interprete per il momentoNon tutte le donne son fatte così innanzitutto....Poi un rapporto non è  mai basato solo su un solo componente,uomo o donna che sia.L'amore richiede costanza,pazienza per capire e interpretare da entrambi le parti,voglia di affrontare le difficoltà e gestirle (difficolta che possono essere anche un disagio fisico,una malattia o mentale)....Quindi se io amo e voglio stare con te (generico) non è  che ti vado a tradire  se al improvviso ti deprimi o hai problemi di erezione....Sennò  che amore è?


Eratò... dalle tue parole si capisce che anche tu sei stata tradita, ma non chiedermi che amore è... il mio corso sull'empatia e sui sentimenti finirà nel 2355 e allora sarò pronto a capire... Di sicuro non mi vai a tradire solo perchè mi deprimo (anche se lo faccio spesso) o se ho problemi di erezione (hai intuito che io abbia problemi di erezione?  Sbagli sbagli sbagli :unhappy ma anche perchè:
- Quando faccio le carezze sono un dinosauro
- Rido solo per le mie battute
- Sono assente anche quando sono presente
- I miei baci sono baci da piovra
- Ho una predisposizione naturale per la masturbazione (c'è chi in adolescenza capisce di essere portato per la pittura, per la musica o per il calcio... beh io sono portato per altro )

Sembri una donna buona e cara e alquanto intelligente, ma fidati, se dovessi metterti con me mi tradiresti nel giro di due tre settimane


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi io posso stare sposata a un uomo che usa la violenza contro un uomo  che ha scopato con me perchê anch'io lo volevo
> Mah


Verde immaginario


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Eratò... dalle tue parole si capisce che anche tu sei stata tradita, ma non chiedermi che amore è... il mio corso sull'empatia e sui sentimenti finirà nel 2355 e allora sarò pronto a capire... Di sicuro non mi vai a tradire solo perchè mi deprimo (anche se lo faccio spesso) o se ho problemi di erezione (hai intuito che io abbia problemi di erezione?  Sbagli sbagli sbagli :unhappy ma anche perchè:
> - Quando faccio le carezze sono un dinosauro
> - Rido solo per le mie battute
> - Sono assente anche quando sono presente
> ...


Ma che soggetto sei!?


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Subject*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che soggetto sei!?


Nicka, ciao, come ben vedi sono un soggetto sincero, anche se talvolta esagero con le descrizioni.

Dimmi la verità, vuoi tradirmi anche tu?


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che soggetto sei!?



E' ciclico.  Ogni tot ne arriva uno.


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' ciclico.  Ogni tot ne arriva uno.


E che tu ci creda o no a me fa piacere!


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Eratò... dalle tue parole si capisce che anche tu sei stata tradita, ma non chiedermi che amore è... il mio corso sull'empatia e sui sentimenti finirà nel 2355 e allora sarò pronto a capire... Di sicuro non mi vai a tradire solo perchè mi deprimo (anche se lo faccio spesso) o se ho problemi di erezione (hai intuito che io abbia problemi di erezione?  Sbagli sbagli sbagli :unhappy ma anche perchè:
> - Quando faccio le carezze sono un dinosauro
> - Rido solo per le mie battute
> - Sono assente anche quando sono presente
> ...


Non ti tradirei.Ti lascerei e basta e nelle prime due tre settimane ci metterei un secondo a farlo.


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Il Ciclo!*



disincantata ha detto:


> E' ciclico.  Ogni tot ne arriva uno.


Disincanta, Nicka, vorrei che rifletteste un attimo sulle vostre sensazioni, a pelle, nel conoscere le mie parole della prima volta...

Ecco l'impressione che faccio alle donne, è pura realtà 

Avrei anche potuto trastullarvi con frasi da 50 sfumature di grigio, facendo breccia nella vostra evidente fragilità per cercare di sedurvi in modo da riscattare vostri eventuali tradimenti subiti...

... Ma fidatevi di me, non ci sarei riuscito 

La vostra "sensazione di base" è il motivo biologico per cui le donne tradiscono gli uomini.

Detto da uno che con le sue corna insidia le mongolfiere


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Big Love*



Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti tradirei.Ti lascerei e basta e nelle prime due tre settimane ci metterei un secondo a farlo.


Anche oggi ho avuto un successone 

Non vedo l'ora di raccontarlo domani ai miei amici (sfigati e single) per farmi bello. Probabilmente appoggiato al bancone di un locale notturno con una camicia in pile ed un frappè allo yogurt alla fragola in mano


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Disincanta, Nicka, vorrei che rifletteste un attimo sulle vostre sensazioni, a pelle, nel conoscere le mie parole della prima volta...
> 
> Ecco l'impressione che faccio alle donne, è pura realtà
> 
> ...


Parlami d amore mr grey


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Anche oggi ho avuto un successone
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di raccontarlo domani ai miei amici (sfigati e single) per farmi bello. Probabilmente appoggiato al bancone di un locale notturno con una camicia in pile ed un frappè allo yogurt alla fragola in mano


Ma è  proprio così  che ti vedi?Un povero sfigato?Non sono i tradimenti il tuo problema....ma la tua autostima che è arrivata sottoterra....Ma qualcosa di buono ce l'avrai no?Diciamo riuscire a parcheggiare quando lei non ci riesce?:rotfl:Su col morale ragazzo!


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Autostima*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è  proprio così  che ti vedi?Un povero sfigato?Non sono i tradimenti il tuo problema....ma la tua autostima che è arrivata sottoterra....Ma qualcosa di buono ce l'avrai no?Diciamo riuscire a parcheggiare quando lei non ci riesce?:rotfl:Su col morale ragazzo!


Lady Eratò 

Io ho una stima molto alta di me stesso, ai limiti del narcisismo. Sono molto dinamico ed impegnato nella mia vita anche lavorativa, anche se purtroppo sono nato buono.

Ma so riconoscere i miei limiti, ed illudersi di non averne non aiuta a superarli 

Il mio narcisismo (solo mentale) mi ha sempre portato su un piano filosofico che le donne detestano, tu compresa


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Anastasia*



caciottina ha detto:


> Parlami d amore mr grey


Vuoi toccare le mie corna, Anastasia?

Non siamo nella foresta, ma hai un cervo davanti a te 

Sfiora la mia pelliccia, e questo inverno sarà finito


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Vuoi toccare le mie corna, Anastasia?
> 
> Non siamo nella foresta, ma hai un cervo davanti a te
> 
> Sfiora la mia pelliccia, e questo inverno sarà finito


Sei veramente nuovo? Sicuro non ti conosciamo?


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei veramente nuovo? Sicuro non ti conosciamo?


Questa sarà la domanda del weekend!!!


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Lady Eratò
> 
> Io ho una stima molto alta di me stesso, ai limiti del narcisismo. Sono molto dinamico ed impegnato nella mia vita anche lavorativa, anche se purtroppo sono nato buono.
> 
> ...



Parlare da soli pensando di aver capito tutto in effetti è controproducente....


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*New*



drusilla ha detto:


> Sei veramente nuovo? Sicuro non ti conosciamo?


Sì sono nuovo, perchè dovreste conoscermi? 

Non capisco il motivo, ma sembra non abbiate mai visto un uomo sincero.

Sarà pur vero che molte di voi sono state tradite (si sente tanto) e che io sia per voi una sorta di fenomeno da baraccone, ma come mai queste domande? 

Sono un po' triste per voi, pensando che le mie parole possano essere interessanti. Vorrei farmi conoscere dal vivo per mostrarvi con chi cazzo avete a che fare!!! 

Non sprecate tempo del vostro weekend per capire se mi conoscete o no. Toglietevi questa maschera di dolcezza nei miei confronti (è solo compatimento o peggio voglia di maltrattare un povero sfigato tradito che giudicate un deficiente) ed uscite in giro per locali a sfoderare i vostri artigli di milf 

Io vorrei parlare in questo forum con dei miei colleghi traditi, per condividere pareri ed esperienze. 

Potremmo discutere ad oltranza, ma non capirei niente di voi e non potremmo diventare mai amici. Anzi entrerei rapidamente in friendzone e già sabato sera mi mandereste una foto col vostro nuovo boyfriend per farmi schiattare dalla gelosia. Quindi Drusilla, Nicka, Eratò, Caciottina e le altre... vi conosco bene, mi tradireste anche come amico :up:

Dove sono i ragazzi qui? Vorrei raccontare della volta in cui ho giocato alla playstation con l'amante della mia pseudofidanzata scoprendo così l'n-esimo tradimento


----------



## Vipera gentile (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Vuoi toccare le mie corna, Anastasia?
> 
> Non siamo nella foresta, ma hai un cervo davanti a te
> 
> Sfiora la mia pelliccia, e questo inverno sarà finito


Quanto ti compiaci delle tue corna da 1 a 10?

2500?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Vuoi toccare le mie corna, Anastasia?
> 
> Non siamo nella foresta, ma hai un cervo davanti a te
> 
> Sfiora la mia pelliccia, e questo inverno sarà finito


Aaaaa annaaaamoo benee...


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Folks!!! Popcorn per tutti!!!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Quanto ti compiaci delle tue corna da 1 a 10?
> 
> 2500?


Credo qualcosa in più!


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sì sono nuovo, perchè dovreste conoscermi?
> 
> Non capisco il motivo, ma sembra non abbiate mai visto un uomo sincero.
> 
> ...


Eh?Il week-end non è  ancora iniziato....E poi qui siamo tutte 23 enni...


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh?Il week-end non è  ancora iniziato....E poi qui siamo tutte 23 enni...


Parla per te, io ne ho 20!!!


----------



## Eratò (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Parla per te, io ne ho 20!!!


Scuuuusa...Mi ero dimenticata


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Compiacimento*



Nicka ha detto:


> Credo qualcosa in più!


Ragazze io non mi compiaccio di certo, ad esempio adesso soffro perchè non so dove sia dove sia la mia fidanzata... ma cosa ci posso fare?

In ogni caso io porto le mie corna con onore e ritengo di appartenere ad una "categoria protetta"


----------



## Trinità (19 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ragazze io non mi compiaccio di certo, ad esempio adesso soffro perchè non so dove sia dove sia la mia fidanzata... ma cosa ci posso fare?
> 
> In ogni caso io porto le mie corna con onore e ritengo di appartenere ad una "categoria protetta"


A che categoria appartieni? Se posso!


----------



## Adinur (19 Febbraio 2015)

*Categoria Protetta Sindacale "Traditi Seriali"*



Trinità ha detto:


> A che categoria appartieni? Se posso!


I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.

P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina


----------



## Tessa (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.
> 
> P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
> Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina



Faccio parte del club dei traditi seriali. Comunque tu non stai proprio affatto bene, sara' che la botta e' calda e quindi  non sei in te, ma ho come la sensazione che tu stia sbagliando completamente approccio. Quest'ironia amara non ti giova in questa fase. Tira fuori tutta la tua incazzatura! Ma non con noi, con lei.


----------



## Tessa (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.
> 
> P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
> Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina



E smettila di commiserarti. E la penna con il cuore....machemifacciailpiacere....


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Folks!!! Popcorn per tutti!!!!


vado a prepararli


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.
> 
> P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
> Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina




madonna :unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.
> 
> P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
> Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina


eh?
ciao, benvenuto comunque. :unhappy:


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Penna con il cuore*



Tessa ha detto:


> E smettila di commiserarti. E la penna con il cuore....machemifacciailpiacere....


Penso che la penna debba regalarla ad un suo nuovo ammiratore che fa l'ufficiale dell'aeronautica. Sinceramente non so quale scegliere, ce ne sono diverse... cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Vipera gentile (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Penso che la penna debba regalarla ad un suo nuovo ammiratore che fa l'ufficiale dell'aeronautica. Sinceramente non so quale scegliere, ce ne sono diverse... cosa mi consigliate?


Trollollero.

Spero, almeno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò, non penso solo a Superman, ma anche a tanti altri che poche volte (o forse mai) sono stati traditi, perchè sono uomini che oltre a quelle cose sono anche in grado di dare un amore stabile e duraturo, cosa forse ancora più difficile a farsi (non è il mio campo).
> 
> Non so se sia colpa mia l'essere tradito, non me ne faccio una colpa  *Se le donne sono fatte così* io che ci posso fare?
> 
> Immagino che tu sia una donna, quindi per parlare con te mi serve un interprete multilingue


quelle che hai conosciuto tu, ovviamente.
Che non fa il totale di tutte le donne.
E di questo ne sono abbastanza certa.
Ma benvenuto, eh?


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Grazie per il benvenuto*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quelle che hai conosciuto tu, ovviamente.
> Che non fa il totale di tutte le donne.
> E di questo ne sono abbastanza certa.
> Ma benvenuto, eh?


Grazie Sbriciolata, ma l'essere traditi non dipende dalla natura delle donne ma da se stessi... o forse anche dalla natura delle donne


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> I Traditi Seriali, o TS, sono la mia categoria di appartenenza. Sono uomini che vengono traditi a prescindere dalle buone o cattive intenzioni che si propongono e hanno almeno 10 anni di tradimenti alle spalle. Le iscrizioni sono aperte anche a chi, in vita sua, è stato, in modo documentato, tradito da almeno 3 partners diverse.
> 
> P.S.: Oggi la mia pseudofidanzata mi ha detto che sarebbe tornata a casa alle 01.30 perchè le hanno spostato un volo e mi ha chiesto se domani le compro una penna con il cuore in un negozio che abbiamo visto.
> Se la vedete o sentite ditele di chiamarmi domattina


Fantastico.
Quindi sono anche una tradita seriale!
Due gusti meglio che uan!


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Hai mostrato la zampetta: un altro misogino travestito da mansueta pecorina.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perché vi fa incazzare?
A me fa sorridere.
Capisco la sua ironia amara.
Cioè.
Sembra un cazzone proprio come me in merito all essere traditi.
Vero?
Non vero?

Non mi interessa.
Lo prendo per vero e dio grazie di leggere uno assonante a me con i tradimenti subiti.

Se poi è un fake pazienza.
Mi ha fatto sorridere.


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perché vi fa incazzare?
> A me fa sorridere.
> Capisco la sua ironia amara.
> Cioè.
> ...


È che io sono sospettosa e non mi sembra nuovo qui. Magari mi sbaglio e allora gli do il benvenuto. Se invece è uno vecchio travestito me sta sur cazzo!


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Cornuto normale*




Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perché vi fa incazzare?
> A me fa sorridere.
> Capisco la sua ironia amara.
> Cioè.
> ...


Tebe sono un cazzone, verissimo, e scrivo in questo forum per sdrammatizzare un po'. Faccio incazzare perchè svelo a molti traditi la realtà dei fatti, che spesso non vogliono accettare. Ma perchè pensate che io sia un fake? Che cosa faccio di così strano o misogino? Sono un po' strano come persona, è vero, ma pensavo che in questo forum ci fossero più persone che parlassero di tradimento, di emozioni, di sessualità e di problemi vari...

Sono un cornuto normale


----------



## Eratò (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Tebe sono un cazzone, verissimo, e scrivo in questo forum per sdrammatizzare un po'. Faccio incazzare perchè svelo a molti traditi la realtà dei fatti, che spesso non vogliono accettare. Ma perchè pensate che io sia un fake? Che cosa faccio di così strano o misogino? Sono un po' strano come persona, è vero, ma pensavo che in questo forum ci fossero più persone che parlassero di tradimento, di emozioni, di sessualità e di problemi vari...
> 
> Sono un cornuto normale


E la realtà  dei fatti quale sarebbe?


----------



## Alessandra (20 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sì sono nuovo, perchè dovreste conoscermi?
> 
> Non capisco il motivo, ma sembra non abbiate mai visto un uomo sincero.
> 
> ...


Grande!
Sono in una lavanderia a gettoni,  triste e sola,  a trascinare il mio borsone di vestiti e lenzuola che tra un po' pesa più di me. ...
grazie per essere approvato qui. ...mi Sei simpatico


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Misogino?*



drusilla ha detto:


> Hai mostrato la zampetta: un altro misogino travestito da mansueta pecorina.


Misogino? non direi, sono un uomo che normalmente rispetta le donne, anche troppo 

E' normale che alcune volte me la prenda con le donne per quello che mi hanno fatto, ma tranquilla, più di un vaffanculo non ho mai detto 

Ho detto che nel mio essere TS ho attraversato molte fasi, rabbia, gelosia, disperazione... non sempre sono stato uno "sfigato consapevole", ma prima o poi, se nella vita hai commesso migliaia di errori, se errori si possono chiamare, ti rendi conto che per capire devi entrare a fondo nel fenomeno, non solo negare e dirti bugie...

Comunque l'aggettivo che mi hai dato l'ho sentito molte volte, ad esempio la mia attuale compagna (che adesso non ho la minima idea di dove sia), mi dice sempre che le donne sono allergiche a me


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

beh, certo, divenire un tradito seriale, può essere pure un hobby ... 


sienne


----------



## Adinur (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Ahahahah*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, certo, divenire un tradito seriale, può essere pure un hobby ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, un hobby proprio no, ma un tratto distintivo della personalità sì 

Ecate, la verità è che sono un cornuto normale, ma talvolta il mio narcisismo mi porta a pensare di essere un cornuto eccezionale 

Alessandra, cercati un uomo vero 


Scusate ragazze, ma perchè ci sono così pochi uomini qui? Non vi trovo particolarmente noiose, di sicuro siete interessanti, affascinanti e bla bla bla... ma io vorrei parlare con uomini e confrontarmi con loro, non credo che per voi sia particolarmente interessante come io sia stato tradito la prima volta, che cosa abbia scritto all'amante della mia fidanzata, che tipo di pensieri sessuali abbia avuto o quanto abbia pianto o sofferto. Non ci potrà essere mai un punto di incontro tra noi, cercatevi un uomo alfa (e maltrattatelo) e vivete felici


----------



## sienne (21 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sienne, un hobby proprio no, ma un tratto distintivo della personalità sì
> 
> Ecate, la verità è che sono un cornuto normale, ma talvolta il mio narcisismo mi porta a pensare di essere un cornuto eccezionale
> 
> ...



Ciao

quando ti sarai sfogato, confrontato, desnudado, ricomposto, formato ... 
torna, e ti spiegherò come fare per avere nella propria mandria un cavallo di razza ... 

ben venuto a bordo ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2015)

*Adinur*

Perchè non apri un Thread?


----------



## Adinur (21 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando ti sarai sfogato, confrontato, desnudado, ricomposto, formato ...
> torna, e ti spiegherò come fare per avere nella propria mandria un cavallo di razza ...
> ...


Ehy... ma io mi sto denudando e confrontando anche ora... sono fatto così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2015)

Adinur ha detto:


> Sienne, un hobby proprio no, ma un tratto distintivo della personalità sì
> 
> Ecate, la verità è che sono un cornuto normale, ma talvolta il mio narcisismo mi porta a pensare di essere un cornuto eccezionale
> 
> ...


ah ma è un corso per soli uomini, tipo 'Come diventare un grande trombatore in 10 lezioni' o 'I segreti della patata for dummies'?


----------



## Adinur (23 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma è un corso per soli uomini, tipo 'Come diventare un grande trombatore in 10 lezioni' o 'I segreti della patata for dummies'?


Ancora con la storia che io voglia vendere un corso? Ma perché? Ho già detto che se ritenete io sia un fake potete cacciarmi.


----------



## orchideabianca (8 Marzo 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ehi ciao Stellina. Conosci la proprietà transitiva? Ecco: in base a quella io e te non ci conosciamo ma abbiamo già scopato assieme."


Sei un genio!


----------



## mistral (22 Aprile 2015)

*Si,l'ho affrontata*

Due minuti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento.Non voleva rispondere al telefono ma io volevo solo chiederle se mio marito se lo voleva tenere o se dopo averlo usato intendeva restituirmelo.
Per i primi cinque minuti ha elencato le colpe di lui e le responsabilità che erano praticamente solo sue,mi ha intimato di risolvere i NOSTRI problemi di coppia e di non rompere i testicoli a suo marito che a lui ci pensava lei ,la quale non aveva intenzione di metterlo al corrente della cosa in quanto lo amava tantissimo e non voleva farlo soffrire...povera stella.Se il marito avesse saputo i particolari che so io vi assicuro che a soffrire tanto in un reparto di traumatologia sarebbe stata lei e probabilmente anche mio marito ma io sono troppo signora per abbassarmi a certi livelli.
Peccato che sotto sotto ci teneva a che mio marito le si attaccasse alle gonne supplicandola di non lasciarlo ma lui,che aveva fatto in modo che scoprissi tutto perché non ne poteva più ,da grande eroe era già fuggito a gambe levate da lei per mai più tornarci e questa cosa le ha provocato un bel travaso di bile per parecchio tempo in cui ha detto il peggio possibile del mio principe azzurro.Il 90% delle quali complete menzogne che ho appurato dai messaggi che lei ai tempi della tresca  scriveva.Senza accorgersene si è scavata una fossa enorme  e mio marito oltre che eroicamente fuggire ha preso a schifarla a livelli stellari,lui che per evitare mie ritorsioni si era preso tutte le colpe chiedendomi di non creare casini a lei che aveva colpe solo verso se stessa,vedendo lo schifo della di lei reazione per pararsi le terga a scapito suo (lei allegrotta senza figli) lui con tre figli che sarebbero finiti in mezzo al casino.Che DONNA
Solo di fronte a serie minacce da parte di mio marito di presentarsi a casa sua per prendere un caffè e intrattenere una piacevole conversazione con suo marito ha via via mollato.Comunque da tutto miele per la quale si spacciava,nel momento di difficoltà ha mollato il ruolo e si é trasformata in una cosa spaventosa ,a mio marito é rimasta una paresi con gli occhi sgranati e i capelli dritti.Meglio così ,e pensare che non l'ho nemmeno sfiorata


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Due minuti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento.Non voleva rispondere al telefono ma io volevo solo chiederle se mio marito se lo voleva tenere o se dopo averlo usato intendeva restituirmelo.
> Per i primi cinque minuti ha elencato le colpe di lui e le responsabilità che erano praticamente solo sue,mi ha intimato di risolvere i NOSTRI problemi di coppia e di non rompere i testicoli a suo marito che a lui ci pensava lei ,la quale non aveva intenzione di metterlo al corrente della cosa in quanto lo amava tantissimo e non voleva farlo soffrire...povera stella.Se il marito avesse saputo i particolari che so io vi assicuro che a soffrire tanto in un reparto di traumatologia sarebbe stata lei e probabilmente anche mio marito ma io sono troppo signora per abbassarmi a certi livelli.
> Peccato che sotto sotto ci teneva a che mio marito le si attaccasse alle gonne supplicandola di non lasciarlo ma lui,che aveva fatto in modo che scoprissi tutto perché non ne poteva più ,da grande eroe era già fuggito a gambe levate da lei per mai più tornarci e questa cosa le ha provocato un bel travaso di bile per parecchio tempo in cui ha detto il peggio possibile del mio principe azzurro.Il 90% delle quali complete menzogne che ho appurato dai messaggi che lei ai tempi della tresca  scriveva.Senza accorgersene si è scavata una fossa enorme  e mio marito oltre che eroicamente fuggire ha preso a schifarla a livelli stellari,lui che per evitare mie ritorsioni si era preso tutte le colpe chiedendomi di non creare casini a lei che aveva colpe solo verso se stessa,vedendo lo schifo della di lei reazione per pararsi le terga a scapito suo (lei allegrotta senza figli) lui con tre figli che sarebbero finiti in mezzo al casino.Che DONNA
> Solo di fronte a serie minacce da parte di mio marito di presentarsi a casa sua per prendere un caffè e intrattenere una piacevole conversazione con suo marito ha via via mollato.Comunque da tutto miele per la quale si spacciava,nel momento di difficoltà ha mollato il ruolo e si é trasformata in una cosa spaventosa ,a mio marito é rimasta una paresi con gli occhi sgranati e i capelli dritti.Meglio così ,e pensare che non l'ho nemmeno sfiorata


A tuo marito i complimenti e l'assoluzione piena?


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Due minuti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento.Non voleva rispondere al telefono ma io volevo solo chiederle se mio marito se lo voleva tenere o se dopo averlo usato intendeva restituirmelo.
> Per i primi cinque minuti ha elencato le colpe di lui e le responsabilità che erano praticamente solo sue,mi ha intimato di risolvere i NOSTRI problemi di coppia e di non rompere i testicoli a suo marito che a lui ci pensava lei ,la quale non aveva intenzione di metterlo al corrente della cosa in quanto lo amava tantissimo e non voleva farlo soffrire...povera stella.Se il marito avesse saputo i particolari che so io vi assicuro che a soffrire tanto in un reparto di traumatologia sarebbe stata lei e probabilmente anche mio marito ma io sono troppo signora per abbassarmi a certi livelli.
> Peccato che sotto sotto ci teneva a che mio marito le si attaccasse alle gonne supplicandola di non lasciarlo ma lui,che aveva fatto in modo che scoprissi tutto perché non ne poteva più ,da grande eroe era già fuggito a gambe levate da lei per mai più tornarci e questa cosa le ha provocato un bel travaso di bile per parecchio tempo in cui ha detto il peggio possibile del mio principe azzurro.Il 90% delle quali complete menzogne che ho appurato dai messaggi che lei ai tempi della tresca  scriveva.Senza accorgersene si è scavata una fossa enorme  e mio marito oltre che eroicamente fuggire ha preso a schifarla a livelli stellari,lui che per evitare mie ritorsioni si era preso tutte le colpe chiedendomi di non creare casini a lei che aveva colpe solo verso se stessa,vedendo lo schifo della di lei reazione per pararsi le terga a scapito suo (lei allegrotta senza figli) lui con tre figli che sarebbero finiti in mezzo al casino.Che DONNA
> Solo di fronte a serie minacce da parte di mio marito di presentarsi a casa sua per prendere un caffè e intrattenere una piacevole conversazione con suo marito ha via via mollato.Comunque da tutto miele per la quale si spacciava,nel momento di difficoltà ha mollato il ruolo e si é trasformata in una cosa spaventosa ,a mio marito é rimasta una paresi con gli occhi sgranati e i capelli dritti.Meglio così ,e pensare che non l'ho nemmeno sfiorata


ciao, hai un bel modo di raccontare
con tuo marito ora come va?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ciao, hai un bel modo di raccontare
> con tuo marito ora come va?


pensa che io mi sono detto: ma scrive da cani! 
comunque, sono curioso di sapere anche dove sia io il marito adesso


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Due minuti dopo aver scoperto il tradimento.Non voleva rispondere al telefono ma io volevo solo chiederle se mio marito se lo voleva tenere o se dopo averlo usato intendeva restituirmelo.
> Per i primi cinque minuti ha elencato le colpe di lui e le responsabilità che erano praticamente solo sue,mi ha intimato di risolvere i NOSTRI problemi di coppia e di non rompere i testicoli a suo marito che a lui ci pensava lei ,la quale non aveva intenzione di metterlo al corrente della cosa in quanto lo amava tantissimo e non voleva farlo soffrire...povera stella.Se il marito avesse saputo i particolari che so io vi assicuro che a soffrire tanto in un reparto di traumatologia sarebbe stata lei e probabilmente anche mio marito ma io sono troppo signora per abbassarmi a certi livelli.
> Peccato che sotto sotto ci teneva a che mio marito le si attaccasse alle gonne supplicandola di non lasciarlo ma lui,che aveva fatto in modo che scoprissi tutto perché non ne poteva più ,da grande eroe era già fuggito a gambe levate da lei per mai più tornarci e questa cosa le ha provocato un bel travaso di bile per parecchio tempo in cui ha detto il peggio possibile del mio principe azzurro.Il 90% delle quali complete menzogne che ho appurato dai messaggi che lei ai tempi della tresca  scriveva.Senza accorgersene si è scavata una fossa enorme  e mio marito oltre che eroicamente fuggire ha preso a schifarla a livelli stellari,lui che per evitare mie ritorsioni si era preso tutte le colpe chiedendomi di non creare casini a lei che aveva colpe solo verso se stessa,vedendo lo schifo della di lei reazione per pararsi le terga a scapito suo (lei allegrotta senza figli) lui con tre figli che sarebbero finiti in mezzo al casino.Che DONNA
> Solo di fronte a serie minacce da parte di mio marito di presentarsi a casa sua per prendere un caffè e intrattenere una piacevole conversazione con suo marito ha via via mollato.Comunque da tutto miele per la quale si spacciava,nel momento di difficoltà ha mollato il ruolo e si é trasformata in una cosa spaventosa ,a mio marito é rimasta una paresi con gli occhi sgranati e i capelli dritti.Meglio così ,e pensare che non l'ho nemmeno sfiorata


e in tutto ciò tuo marito che fine ha fatto?


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e in tutto ciò tuo marito che fine ha fatto?



Innamorato della moglie scommetto!


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Innamorato della moglie scommetto!



giiusto.. come ho fatto a non pensarci


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> giiusto.. come ho fatto a non pensarci



Pure io non ci ho pensato quando ho scoperto il  lungo tradimento di mio marito ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure io non ci ho pensato quando ho scoperto il  lungo tradimento di mio marito ahahahahah



ingenua, come me.


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ingenua, come me.



No, sono proprio stata fessa, credimi!


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, sono proprio stata fessa, credimi!


Buonaseeeera!Appena sento fessa subito arrivo...!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Buonaseeeera!Appena sento fessa subito arrivo...!:carneval:


Mi unisco


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi unisco


No...io mi merito il premio:carneval:Fessa 2013!


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Buonaseeeera!Appena sento fessa subito arrivo...!:carneval:



Amica di merende!


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No...io mi merito il premio:carneval:Fessa 2013!



IO 2011   MSG  su fb a mia figlia ahahahah


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Amica di merende!


Cara amica penso che dopo quello che abbiamo passato niente ci può sorprendere più....:canna:


----------



## angela (22 Aprile 2015)

Posso unirmi al gruppo?


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Posso unirmi al gruppo?


Benvenuta cara


----------



## mistral (22 Aprile 2015)

No marito é un anno che sotto certi aspetti sta spurgando come le lumache sopratutto sta patteggiando con il suo rimorso che é più crudele di me ,non ha avuto sconti ve lo assicuro,é stato malissimo ,forse malissimo é riduttivo,non scendo in particolari ma ho temuto per la sua salute ,in ogni caso devo ammettere che lui nei confronti di lei é stato correttissimo senza accuse di sorta,lei ha cominciato dicendogli che doveva essere solo una scopata e dopo un mese ha cominciato con gli "immagina se..io e te" "immagina un bambino..." per poi ,una volta venuta a galla la storia arrivare ad insulti pesanti e ad aggravanti di pena davvero pesanti.
Ora lo so che un tradimento non è mai bello ma credetemi,quello di mio marito é il più assurdo che conosca.Ho per come dire,perdonato(no n del tutto) proprio perché devo ammettere che ci sono oltre a tante colpe anche tante attenuanti.
inoltre siamo sposati da 18 anni,insieme da 25,da quando eravamo adolescenti,se devo definire il mio matrimonio non posso che pensare che sia una delle cose più belle della mia vita ci amiamo e ci siamo sempre amati molto,tra i due quello che ha amato ed ama con l'anima é sempre stato lui io amo ma non posso negare che io per lui sono sempre stato il tutto e mi ha dato tutto (anche le corna).Nella vita capita di sbagliare purtroppo.Io ho sbagliato perché lo conosco meglio di come si conosca lui e ho passato un periodo relativamente lungo nel quale sono stata una stronza epica e devo ammettere(solo qui )che me la sono voluta e forse anche meritata in compenso ora mi trovo in una situazione in cui nemmeno se avessi speso 10000 euro in una terapia di coppia avrei raggiunto risultati simili.Riscoprire di colpo di amarci alla follia  e riuscire ad evadere dalle galere in cui ci aveva imprigionato l'orgoglio é stata un'esplosione di sensi e riscoprirci intatti come il primo giorno é bellissimo ma fa anche incavolare esser dovuti arrivare a tanto per metterci a nudo e dirci che ci amiamo alla follia e descrivere che cosa ci faceva soffrire ognuno per conto nostro.Non posso comunque pensare che forse,se non fosse scoppiata la bomba avremmo finito per lasciarci rancorosi senza avere le palle di parlarci con il cuore in mano...maledetto orgoglio.


----------



## angela (22 Aprile 2015)

'Sera!


----------



## mistral (22 Aprile 2015)

Mi dispiace aver dato l'impressione della moglie che santifica il marito e crocifigge la rovina famiglie  ma non posso nemmeno ignorare il fatto che noi donne la sappiamo molto più lunga degli uomini normali (niente a che vedere con i professionisti del tradimento).
Nel mio caso lei ha giocato molto molto  sporco e ad armi impari approfittando anche di confidenze di lui sul periodo nero che stavamo passando .Diciamo che si è trovata con le istruzioni in mano e sapeva quali bottoni pigiare ) ma mio marito é un invornito per eccellenza ,tanto scaltro sul suo lavoro quanto ingenuo nel relazionarsi con le persone.
Ora pare un'altra uomo e mi piace assai assai.Mi tocca ringraziare la stronza )


----------



## mistral (22 Aprile 2015)

...va beh...diciamo che cento volte le auguro tutte le malattie pruriginose e purulente dei genitali e una volta la ringrazio per averlo spaventato cosí tanto e avergli fatto vedere che cosa offre il mercato!


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Io non riesco a dare le colpe a lei, so benissimo che quasi tutte le donne se si in testardiscono riescono ad andare a letto, almeno una volta,  con uno a cui mirano, ma a letto e' sempre lui che decide di finirci.

Poi ci sono amanti stronze, ma quello è  un altro discorso.

Quindi niente gratitudine per nessuno dei due.


----------



## Tessa (23 Aprile 2015)

Mistral ha demonizzato l'altra e si e' colpevolizzata a sua volta. 
E' un meccanismo molto umano per giustificare il traditore e se stessi per non avere chiuso all'istante. 
Non so se si riesca a perdonare senza avere attivato almeno uno dei due processi.....


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi dispiace aver dato l'impressione della moglie che santifica il marito e crocifigge la rovina famiglie  ma non posso nemmeno ignorare il fatto che noi donne la sappiamo molto più lunga degli uomini normali (niente a che vedere con i professionisti del tradimento).
> Nel mio caso lei ha giocato molto molto  sporco e ad armi impari approfittando anche di confidenze di lui sul periodo nero che stavamo passando .Diciamo che si è trovata con le istruzioni in mano e sapeva quali bottoni pigiare ) ma mio marito é un invornito per eccellenza ,tanto scaltro sul suo lavoro quanto ingenuo nel relazionarsi con le persone.
> Ora pare un'altra uomo e mi piace assai assai.*Mi tocca ringraziare la stronza *)


hai già letto il 3d di Mary the Phillips?

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21992-complecorna


----------



## Trinità (23 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> No marito é un anno che sotto certi aspetti sta spurgando come le lumache sopratutto sta patteggiando con il suo rimorso che é più crudele di me ,non ha avuto sconti ve lo assicuro,é stato malissimo ,forse malissimo é riduttivo,non scendo in particolari ma ho temuto per la sua salute ,in ogni caso devo ammettere che lui nei confronti di lei é stato correttissimo senza accuse di sorta,lei ha cominciato dicendogli che doveva essere solo una scopata e dopo un mese ha cominciato con gli "immagina se..io e te" "immagina un bambino..." per poi ,una volta venuta a galla la storia arrivare ad insulti pesanti e ad aggravanti di pena davvero pesanti.
> Ora lo so che un tradimento non è mai bello ma credetemi,quello di mio marito é il più assurdo che conosca.Ho per come dire,perdonato(no n del tutto) proprio perché devo ammettere che ci sono oltre a tante colpe anche tante attenuanti.
> inoltre siamo sposati da 18 anni,insieme da 25,da quando eravamo adolescenti,se devo definire il mio matrimonio non posso che pensare che sia una delle cose più belle della mia vita ci amiamo e ci siamo sempre amati molto,tra i due quello che ha amato ed ama con l'anima é sempre stato lui io amo ma non posso negare che io per lui sono sempre stato il tutto e mi ha dato tutto (anche le corna).Nella vita capita di sbagliare purtroppo.Io ho sbagliato perché lo conosco meglio di come si conosca lui e ho passato un periodo relativamente lungo nel quale sono stata una stronza epica e devo ammettere(solo qui )che me la sono voluta e forse anche meritata in compenso ora mi trovo in una situazione in cui nemmeno se avessi speso 10000 euro in una terapia di coppia avrei raggiunto risultati simili.Riscoprire di colpo di amarci alla follia  e riuscire ad evadere dalle galere in cui ci aveva imprigionato l'orgoglio é stata un'esplosione di sensi e riscoprirci intatti come il primo giorno é bellissimo ma fa anche incavolare esser dovuti arrivare a tanto per metterci a nudo e dirci che ci amiamo alla follia e descrivere che cosa ci faceva soffrire ognuno per conto nostro.Non posso comunque pensare che forse,se non fosse scoppiata la bomba avremmo finito per lasciarci rancorosi senza avere le palle di parlarci con il cuore in mano...maledetto orgoglio.



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Trinità (23 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi dispiace aver dato l'impressione della moglie che santifica il marito e crocifigge la rovina famiglie  ma non posso nemmeno ignorare il fatto che noi donne la sappiamo molto più lunga degli uomini normali (niente a che vedere con i professionisti del tradimento).
> Nel mio caso lei ha giocato molto molto  sporco e ad armi impari approfittando anche di confidenze di lui sul periodo nero che stavamo passando .Diciamo che si è trovata con le istruzioni in mano e sapeva quali bottoni pigiare ) ma mio marito é un invornito per eccellenza ,tanto scaltro sul suo lavoro quanto ingenuo nel relazionarsi con le persone.
> Ora pare un'altra uomo e mi piace assai assai.Mi tocca ringraziare la stronza )



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai già letto il 3d di Mary the Phillips?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/21992-complecorna



Ho riletto io qualcosa, ma mi sembra tutta aria fritta. Anche il  continuare ad investire tanto tempo nel pensare a tutto quanto ora mi  arriva come un insulto nell'insulto, che però mi propino/avo da me. 

In questi giorni in cui ho tanto tempo (causa influenza) per leggere e  scrivere sul forum, mi è successo di non riuscire a farlo. Cioè, tentavo  delle risposte a post vari ovviamente citando particolari del  tradimento subito, e poi cancellavo sistematicamente, annoiandomi da  sola. 
Sono stanca di vivermi in questo orribile ruolo nel quale sono stata  catapultata a mia insaputa, e posso scegliere (si può sempre, no?) di  non rimanerci piantata a vita. Ogni volta che dico, scrivo o racconto a  qualcuno qualche dettaglio magari piccante o particolarmente  sconvolgente di una storia che non ho vissuto IO, mi sembra di svendere  un pezzetto della mia intelligenza, di abdicare al poco di buono che ho  per seguire l'istinto pazzo (e impazzito) che scaturisce dall'orgoglio  ferito, dalla dignità calpestata, dal patto infranto, etc etc etc.

 Ne ho le palle piene, ecco. 

Guardo e osservo me stessa, lui e noi da altre prospettive. Il "me" non è  più compenetrato totalmente nel "noi", anzi vive sempre più in  autonomia; il "lui" si vive contrito nei sensi di colpa e nel "noi" mai  come ora; il povero "noi" non sa più chi è, bistrattato, malmenato,  resuscitato e forse preso un po' per il culo. Tenuto in vita per paura,  perchè comunque è una certezza per quanto sia ammaccato? 

Cerco di vivermi ascoltandomi serenamente; e non è sempre facile per le numerose interferenze che mi assalgono, ma ci provo. Ieri ho pianto fiumi di lacrime silenziose, ininterrottamente per ore, senza avere i soliti rigurgiti di rabbia per lui nè per lei (a proposito del titolo del 3d); ho pianto per me stessa, e non in quanto fessa, ma per quanto ero bella e pura nel mio amore per lui. 

A volte penso che questo tipo di tristezza, mai provata prima, marchi a fuoco e non restituisca mai più al se stessi del "prima". Forse è un bene, forse è un passaggio doloroso e inevitabile per diventare persone migliori, non lo so.


----------



## disincantata (23 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral ha demonizzato l'altra e si e' colpevolizzata a sua volta.
> E' un meccanismo molto umano per giustificare il traditore e se stessi per non avere chiuso all'istante.
> Non so se si riesca a perdonare senza avere attivato almeno uno dei due processi.....



Probabilmente no, non si riesce, io poi non ci ho proprio mai provato, vivo bene comunque ma niente perdono.:rotfl:


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral ha demonizzato l'altra e si e' colpevolizzata a sua volta.
> E' un meccanismo molto umano per giustificare il traditore e se stessi per non avere chiuso all'istante.
> Non so se si riesca a perdonare senza avere attivato almeno uno dei due processi.....


Ciao Tessa,ogni opinione é ben accetta.
Ma davvero,io non mi sentirei nel giusto se dicessi che le colpe sono solo sue.

Potrei fare il gioco delle percentuali.Lui colpevole al 50%,io al 30% e alla gentil pulzella diamo un 20% di colpa.
Non posso alzarmi in piedi puntare il dito e dire "é tutta colpa sua".
Sono consapevole che per troppo tempo abbiamo giocato a spintonarci sull'orlo di un burrone,chi è caduto prima forse é un dettaglio,lui di contro oltre alle mie spinte ha avuto una zavorra che al momento giusto/sbagliato gli ha afferrato le caviglie ed ha agevolato la caduta.Ti posso assicurare che quello che si è fatto davvero,davvero male é lui e le sua ossa rotte.Io se devo essere onesta sento di non aver perso nulla ,anzi,ad essere cinica ne sono uscita vincitrice su tutti i fronti.La furbetta é rimasta con un palmo di naso ed è stata liquidata malamente o meglio,si sono liquidati malamente.
La cosa che davvero mi fa male é solo il mio orgoglio ferito perché davvero,questa persona non ha avuto niente di mio marito,solo fuffa...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Tessa,ogni opinione é ben accetta.
> Ma davvero,io non mi sentirei nel giusto se dicessi che le colpe sono solo sue.
> 
> Potrei fare il gioco delle percentuali.Lui colpevole al 50%,io al 30% e alla gentil pulzella diamo un 20% di colpa.
> ...


...e il cazzo. Sai che sembri una mezza Diletta? Non è un complimento. Vai in chiesa tu?


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Tessa,ogni opinione é ben accetta.
> Ma davvero,io non mi sentirei nel giusto se dicessi che le colpe sono solo sue.
> 
> Potrei fare il gioco delle percentuali.Lui colpevole al 50%,io al 30% e alla gentil pulzella diamo un 20% di colpa.
> ...


Lei non c'entra nulla. Qualsiasi cosa possa avere fatto e' stato lui a permetterla. Tu puoi avere delle responsabilita' se hai tradito a tua volta. Non in senso fisico ma se sei uscita emotivamente dalla relazione, allontanandoti senza affrontare i problemi. Scappando....


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> La cosa che davvero mi fa male é solo il mio orgoglio ferito perché davvero,questa persona non ha avuto niente di mio marito,solo fuffa...



L'importante è crederci.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'importante è crederci.


E convincersene, anche


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lei non c'entra nulla. Qualsiasi cosa possa avere fatto e' stato lui a permetterla. Tu puoi avere delle responsabilita' se hai tradito a tua volta. Non in senso fisico ma se sei uscita emotivamente dalla relazione, allontanandoti senza affrontare i problemi. Scappando....


Esattamente,lo vedevo crollare emotivamente,lavorativamente con il disperato bisogno di un bacio,un abbraccio un "dai che ce la fai" ma mi era indifferente anzi,ogni uomo che vedevo passare mi pareva meglio di lui.Mi cercava sempre a letto ma io cercavo di non esserci mai,mi chiedeva se mi ricordavo da quanto tempo non lo baciavo e la domanda cadeva nel vuoto.Ero in un torpore surreale,il vederlo star male non mi turbava minimamente.E tutto questo sapendo bene che lui vive di baci,abbracci,contatto fisico e considerazione .La mia testa era altrove.Basta come concorso di colpa?


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Sai la colpa di lei qual'é?
Essere al corrente del suo e del mio periodo nero e trasformarsi in tutto ciò che a lui in quel periodo mancava,averlo baciato a tradimento tanto che lui se ne andò senza parlare,aver continuato,averlo chiamato a casa sua per un fantomatico problema tecnico che lamentava suo marito su un impianto che la nostra ditta aveva installato tempo prima.Arrivare trovare lei ma non il marito e nemmeno il problema tecnico.Essergli saltata addosso letteralmente con tutte le armi a disposizione,incavolata perché lui sessualmente non ha avuto alcuna reazione è questa mancanza di reazione é andata avanti per mesi.
Sai cosa "amava"di lei? Il fatto che cercasse i suoi baci ,che gli ripetesse continuamente che lui era in gamba ,un fenomeno rispetto all'animale da divano TV e calcio quale era il marito,il fatto che chiedeva il suo parere pure per decidere quale carta igienica comprare insomma,si è calata benissimo nella parte della fatina dei desideri,fino a che il giochetto é saltato e la fatina si è trasformata in strega facendolo tornare immediatamente nella realtà.
A lui piaceva l'importanza che gli dava ,fare la parte di quello maturo che le risolveva i problemi ma il sesso,nonostante fosse una ragazza più giovane di me piuttosto avvenente e disinibita nonostante tutti i suoi giochetti ,in un anno di "relazione "non le é riuscito affatto bene.
Ha perso un anno della sua vita in una fascia di età critica per la realizzazione del suo desiderio di avere figli(ma non dal marito che ritiene immaturo) si é bevuta o meglio si è fatta un film self Made sulle intenzioni di mio marito,ha giocato la parte della geisha per poter alla fine ottenere qualcosa ma lui cercava da mesi di salvare capra e cavoli non sapendo come uscirne senza avere ritorsioni da lei ,la quale ogni volta che lui ventilava l'idea di lasciar perdere visto che lui con lei era praticamente impotente(mai avuto questo problema) lei si imbestialiva dicendogli che faceva questo perché voleva mettersi con una fantomatica altra amante,appena ha trovato o si é creato una via di uscita l'ha depennata dalla sua vita.Lei si é rosa dalla rabbia per mesi,ci ha provato ,lo ha chiamato offrendogli sesso (evidentemente aveva fatto scorta di viagra) e tutto questo dopo che io l'avevo chiamata e liquidata assicurandole che non avrei attuato ritorsioni né su di lei nè mettendo il marito al corrente dei suoi inviti a casa quando lui andava al lavoro.Lei a giurare che sarebbe sparita perché amava il marito e non voleva che lui sapesse..
Che dici ,glielo diamo questo 20% di colpa?


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente,lo vedevo crollare emotivamente,lavorativamente con il disperato bisogno di un bacio,un abbraccio un "dai che ce la fai" ma mi era indifferente anzi,ogni uomo che vedevo passare mi pareva meglio di lui.Mi cercava sempre a letto ma io cercavo di non esserci mai,mi chiedeva se mi ricordavo da quanto tempo non lo baciavo e la domanda cadeva nel vuoto.Ero in un torpore surreale,il vederlo star male non mi turbava minimamente.E tutto questo sapendo bene che lui vive di baci,abbracci,contatto fisico e considerazione .La mia testa era altrove.Basta come concorso di colpa?


Basta. E non sai quanto ti capisco....a volte ci si addormenta a tal punto che solo un terremoto puo' riuscire a risvegliarci....


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai la colpa di lei qual'é?
> Essere al corrente del suo e del mio periodo nero e trasformarsi in tutto ciò che a lui in quel periodo mancava,averlo baciato a tradimento tanto che lui se ne andò senza parlare,aver continuato,averlo chiamato a casa sua per un fantomatico problema tecnico che lamentava suo marito su un impianto che la nostra ditta aveva installato tempo prima.Arrivare trovare lei ma non il marito e nemmeno il problema tecnico.Essergli saltata addosso letteralmente con tutte le armi a disposizione,incavolata perché lui sessualmente non ha avuto alcuna reazione è questa mancanza di reazione é andata avanti per mesi.
> Sai cosa "amava"di lei? Il fatto che cercasse i suoi baci ,che gli ripetesse continuamente che lui era in gamba ,un fenomeno rispetto all'animale da divano TV e calcio quale era il marito,il fatto che chiedeva il suo parere pure per decidere quale carta igienica comprare insomma,si è calata benissimo nella parte della fatina dei desideri,fino a che il giochetto é saltato e la fatina si è trasformata in strega facendolo tornare immediatamente nella realtà.
> A lui piaceva l'importanza che gli dava ,fare la parte di quello maturo che le risolveva i problemi ma il sesso,nonostante fosse una ragazza più giovane di me piuttosto avvenente e disinibita nonostante tutti i suoi giochetti ,in un anno di "relazione "non le é riuscito affatto bene.
> ...


No nessuna colpa. Dimenticatevi di lei e lavorate su di voi.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Oh Tessa ,non sai come sono felice di essermi fatta capire da chi ci é passata .Pazienza se chi trae conclusioni solo su base teorica (fortunato lui) o su dogmi ferrei fino a prova contraria,riesce a vedere solo le colpe da da una parte.
Mio marito manco ricorda le mie colpe,lui ricorda solo che si sentiva abbandonato e quelle lusinghe gli scaldavano il cuore.Questa storia mi ha lasciato l'orgoglio ferito,non tantissimo perché tra i miei tanti difetti la gelosia non ha spazio o almeno ne ha pochissimo. Mi ha lasciato un marito che ora mi piace tantissimo,che mi é sempre piaciuto ma che sotto certi aspetti era immaturo,un marito che in lacrime il giorno della confessione ,con il viso disperato mi ha ribadito che lei era il granello e io la montagna,che mi amava e che aveva sbagliato ad accettare da un'altra le cose che voleva da me ma quando se ne è reso conto l'altra viaggiava in un film tutto suo poco propensa a mantenere fede al fatto che doveva essere solo una scopata.Un uomo che ha ogni giorno negli occhi la gratitudine e la voglia di ripetermi che é fortunato ad essere qui,al suo posto con noi,che mi dimostra il suo amore in tutti i modi possibili,lo conosco bene,meglio di lui,i suoi occhi non mentono come non mentivano quando sembrava un animale ferito quando c'era lei nella sua vita.Un uomo che é stato malissimo,anche in ospedale ,che é arrivato ad avere delle manifestazioni fisiche terrificanti.Diciamo che é tornato l'uomo che é sempre stato fino all'inizio della nostra crisi(forse più mia) passionale ,amorevole con me al centro della sua vita ma con alcuni suoi difetti fastidiosi spazzati via.Lo adoro per come riesce ad essere da un anno a questa parte.
Lui ha avuto una moglie che come lui,nel momento della confessione ,guardandosi negli occhi,ha assistito all'esplosione di qualcosa,una specie di colpo di fulmine,una passione ,una voglia di essere di nuovo solo noi.Una moglie che ora non sbuffa più a sbaciucchiarlo dappertutto,una moglie che ora non si sente soffocare a dormire incatenata dalla sue braccia e dalle sua gambe,una moglie che non dà per scontato dimostrare di apprezzare le cose buone che fa ,una moglie che non trova mille scuse per non andare a trascorrere qualche weekend a due (cosa che lui chiedeva sempre ma che rifiutavo perché pensavo di essere indispensabile per i figli che invece se la cavano benissimo un paio di giorni con la nonna).Mi ritrovo con questo  amore rifiorito,i miei tre figli,la mia casa,la mia vita .Non posso quindi dire che questa storia mi abbia tolto qualcosa ,se voglio essere obiettiva devo dire che mi ha riportato e aggiunto tanto e ancora oggi non mi spiego il mistero di esserci allontanati,ignorati,aver finto di stare bene senza noi e poi di colpo,per entrambi come una gran botta sulla testa che ci ha fatto tornare indietro nel tempo, é riesplosa una passione fortissima che a distanza di un anno persiste più che mai,ho le giornate non in cui lo ammazzerei ma poi mi faccio venire in mente quando lo ignoravo e con indifferenza pensavo che non mi sarei stupita se si fosse cercato un'altra.Cerco di non cadere nel giochino del pensare come abbia potuto fare tutto questo,valutandolo con il sentimento di oggi,lo devo proiettare in quel contesto e non in questo.A lei cosa é rimasto?Un marito che non le piace,un figlio che vuole da 10 anni e che ancora non ha,un amante che non le diceva "ti amo"ma solo "ti voglio bene" e lei si incazzava,un amante con il quale non é mai riuscita a condividere un orgasmo , e che quindi accusava di non piacergli oppure accusava di essere andato a letto con la moglie il giorno prima (probabile) e di presentarsi da lei "scarico", gli é rimasto il tarlo di un anno di competizione con me che solo lei sapeva e che quindi é la sola ad averlo vissuto in modo frustrante gli é rimasto l'essere stata scaricata dalla sera alla mattina senza possibilità di replica o meglio,senza risposte alle sue offerte .Ha vomitato tutto il vomitabile perché nella sua testa ,nonostante credesse di averlo in pugno ho vinto io o meglio ,ha vinto il noi.Se domani tutto dovesse finire per qualche altra cazzata,non rimpiango questo anno di luna di miele fantastica che per come eavamo messi due anni fa ,manco sotto effetto di droghe pesanti potevo immaginare.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Mistral, te lo dico da tradita con una molto più giovane, per amore:
per come la racconti dovresti essere grata a lei. Poi mi sembra che in competizione, con termini come sono migliore io, ho vinto , etc, ti metti tu.
Se lei ha perso cosi tanto, indifferenza o pietà adirittura sarebbe più naturale che questo astio. 
Senza la sua entrata in campo tu saresti ancora a snobbare tuo marito...


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Ps: per i malpensanti mi sento di specificare che quando ho scoperto la cosa,ho chiamato lui (che era fuori per lavoro) e lei dicendo chiaramente che se volevano passare la loro vita insieme io non avrei creato problemi.Abbiamo entrambi una più che confortevole casa di proprietà ,nessun mutuo né affitto siamo economicamente indipendenti quindi nessuno sarebbe finito sotto i ponti,i figli ormai adolescenti non sarebbero stati oggetto del contendere e sia io che lui siamo sicuramente piuttosto appetibili per cui nessuna paura di non trovare nessuno che ci si filasse,anzi.
É semplicemente che boh,di colpo ci siamo reinnamorati alla follia di noi....finché dura ce la godiamo ma con il fatto che ci siamo ripromessi di non lasciare più decantare i problemi e di parlare di tutto ciò che ci passa per la test!direi che siamo a buon punto to per continuare ancora un po' la luna di miele.


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2015)

bah mistral, non ho capito,
tuo marito faceva sesso con te mentre 
con l'amante era impotente? 
scusa ma che amante era?


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ps: per i malpensanti mi sento di specificare che quando ho scoperto la cosa,ho chiamato lui (che era fuori per lavoro) e lei dicendo chiaramente che se volevano passare la loro vita insieme io non avrei creato problemi.Abbiamo entrambi una più che confortevole casa di proprietà ,nessun mutuo né affitto siamo economicamente indipendenti quindi nessuno sarebbe finito sotto i ponti,i figli ormai adolescenti non sarebbero stati oggetto del contendere e sia io che lui siamo sicuramente piuttosto appetibili per cui nessuna paura di non trovare nessuno che ci si filasse,anzi.
> É semplicemente che boh,di colpo ci siamo reinnamorati alla follia di noi....finché dura ce la godiamo ma con il fatto che ci siamo ripromessi di non lasciare più decantare i problemi e di parlare di tutto ciò che ci passa per la test!direi che siamo a buon punto to per continuare ancora un po' la luna di miele.


scusa ma l'hai scoperto tu?
mi pareva di aver letto che lo avesse confessato lui.


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2015)

cioé, praticamente tuo marito ha
ricominciato a sembrarti attraente da
quando hai saputo che lo era per un'altra.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mistral, te lo dico da tradita con una molto più giovane, per amore:
> per come la racconti dovresti essere grata a lei. Poi mi sembra che in competizione, con termini come sono migliore io, ho vinto , etc, ti metti tu.
> Se lei ha perso cosi tanto, indifferenza o pietà adirittura sarebbe più naturale che questo astio.
> Senza la sua entrata in campo tu saresti ancora a snobbare tuo marito...


Ciao Drusilia,hai ragione,e più su l'ho scritto.Puo sembrare assurdo ma davvero penso che per certi aspetti ci abbia fatto un favore,uno di quei sonori ceffoni che ti toglie la polvere di dosso e ti mette a nudo.
Sono stata incazzata come una iena,ho sofferto come un cane,ho perso kili per la rabbia ma davvero,a bocce fredde solo per orgoglio perché in realtà mio marito non l'ho mai perso nemmeno per un istante .
Il discorso della competizione lo azzardo perché mio marito mi raccontava che spesso lei voleva sapere di più su di me ,cercava le magagne ma lui le diceva gentilmente di farsi i fatti suoi .Mi ha sempre amata e rispettata molto ,parla poco e non sparla mai quindi credo ciecamente che almeno per rispetto del passato e per il fatto che sono la madre dei suoi figli,la soddisfazione di dirgli peste e corna di me ,non glie l'abbia data anzi.
Poi una mia amica che ha rivestito per lungo tempo la parte di amante,ricorda come il fatto di voler essere la migliore,quella da scegliere,l'abbia tenuta in competizione logorante con la moglie di lui che di questo stress non sapeva nulla quindi una gara mono concorrente.Lei ha corso ma ovviamente indovinate alla fine chi ha  simbolicamente vinto?


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Anche l'amante di mio marito era ossessionata da me, è abbastanza classico. Se alla fine "vinciamo" noi, non influiranno forse anche queste cadute di stile? Se invece ci mettiamo allo stesso livello, perdiamo un asso importantissimo: quello della classe.
(Anch'io quando li scopri- me lo fece scoprire lui- dissi a lui di andare da lei, che srmbrava molto scossa, e che io non mi sarei di certo messa in mezzo al loro amore: penso che li c'è stata la svolta)
Non fare passi in dietro.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bah mistral, non ho capito,
> tuo marito faceva sesso con te mentre
> con l'amante era impotente?
> scusa ma che amante era?


L'ho scritto in uno dei primi interventi.Il tradimento più assurdo mai visto.Mio marito cercava coccole,consenso,lusinghe ,importanza dall'amante disposta a dispensare i WOOOW a pioggia,lei cercava sesso perché con il marito ha qualche problema,lui ha letto il manuale del l'amante e nell'indice c'era scritto che doveva contemplare anche il sesso.
mi diceva che era eccitato all'idea di essere così desiderato ma che nel momento topico accadeva un flop irrimediabile,ha consumato in un anno solo uno o forse due rapporti minimamente decenti ,erano mesi che voleva troncare ,era ovviamente avvilito e umiliato e credo che alla fine fosse entrato in un loop psicologico distruttivo,una specie di ansia da prestazione.
Non sono molto stupita in verità ,conosco la sua sessualità ,non é un rincorritore di gonnelle.
La cosa assurda che mi racconta é che in lei si distraeva a notare che non riconosceva cose mie che gli piacevano,il mio odore,il mio corpo la mia "anatomia" le sensazioni che si rendeva conto di riuscire a provare solo con me.Insomma anziché godersi la novità più che disponibile cercava i suoi piaceri abituali.
Devo dire pero che la poveretta é capitata male,noi due abbiamo sempre avuto una vita sessuale invidiabile ,senza inibizioni,difficile accontentarsi.Mancava in quel periodo precedente la frequenza,forse il piccolo varco si è aperto lì anche se con scarsi risultati.
E anche li lei voleva sapere se succedeva anche con me....ah la competizione!
Premetto che facciamo sesso da quando eravamo adolescenti (con le doverose pause tipiche della gioventù) ma i problemi sono sempre stati quelli di spegnere i bollori e non di accenderli.Mi ha ripetuto infinite volte il fatto che spesso i suoi amici avevNo a noia le loro compagne e lui non si spiegava come mai per lui io fossi sempre come i primi tempi,solo ad annusarmi scatenava l'inferno.Io davo loca importanza a questo sui discorso,mi sembrava normale invece ora lo bevo come linfa.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> scusa ma l'hai scoperto tu?
> mi pareva di aver letto che lo avesse confessato lui.


Si,l'ho scoperto io ma sono quelle scoperte che vieni messa in condizione di fare.Lui si era reso conto che anche se ne fosse uscito evitando che lei mi rivelasse la cosa,non sarebbe riuscito a vivere con la paura che magari da qui a qualche mese o anno la cosa potesse venire a galla ,avrebbe vissuto con il batticuore .Tant'e vero che quando l'ho chiamato ,ha fatto un lungo respiro e non si é sognato di smentire .Stava malissimo ma mi diceva che in ogni caso era sempre meglio di come si sentiva quando cercava disperatamente il modo meno peggio per uscirne.Si faceva ovviamente anche il cruccio di non ferire lei che per quanto ne ho capito efa veramente partita di testa e di cuore per lui.


----------



## angela (24 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Basta. E non sai quanto ti capisco....a volte ci si addormenta a tal punto che solo un terremoto puo' riuscire a risvegliarci....


È verissimo!!! Ho faticato ad accettarlo ma è veramente così.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...e il cazzo. Sai che sembri una mezza Diletta? Non è un complimento. Vai in chiesa tu?


Ciao  Joe, 
se leggi bene ,manco tanto cazzo ha avuto ,e per una che ha il marito che va dallo psicologo perché preferisce più giocare al casinò che non sotto le coperte con lei,trovarsi un amante che vuole le lusinghe ma il sesso trova che sia decisamente meglio quello che fa con sua moglie e con lei va a tentativi della serie magari la prossima sarà meglio..

no,purtroppo non vado in chiesa,per andarci tocca confessarsi e cose tipo "non mi dispiace praticare un po' di sodomia e non mi pento" non sarebbero viste di buon occhio ahahaha
Il fatto che il suo pipino abbia fatto cilecca comunque non lo assolve ,lui le intenzioni ce le ha messe ,il disguido é pura sfiga.Il fatto però mi fa pensare che non sia certo un seriale,che in quei momenti io non sparivo del tutto dalla sua mente e che il fatto che con la giovane procace  vogliosa regina del pompino a disposizione lui pensasse che lo facevo meglio io .....beh,permettetemi di incensarmi con il letame ok,ma lasciatemi credere che profumi di violetta )


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> È verissimo!!! Ho faticato ad accettarlo ma è veramente così.


Benvenuta Angela,quindi anche te entri nel club di quelle che si sono rese conto che le colpe le hanno avute anche loro e che non basta cucinare , far trovare la biancheria pulita e seguire i figli per sentirsi la compagna perfetta?


----------



## angela (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Benvenuta Angela,quindi anche te entri nel club di quelle che si sono rese conto che le colpe le hanno avute anche loro e che non basta cucinare , far trovare la biancheria pulita e seguire i figli per sentirsi la compagna perfetta?


Esattamente!!! Non avrei trovato parole migliori!!! Fantastica sintesi!!!!


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Un po di senso di rivincita e di rivalsa ci sta; siamo umani. 
Ma comunque non perdere di vista un piccolo particolare: con tutte le attenuanti del mondo, tuo marito poteva comunque dire: no.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Immagino che per mio marito e per il suo orgoglio  raccontarmi queste cose non sia stato facile,io credo che se fossi stata al posto suo mai avrei ammesso che al mio amante il pipino battesse in ritirata nove volte su dieci.
Questo suo umiliarsi e non vantarsi delle sue gesta mi ha intenerita ecco..


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un po di senso di rivincita e di rivalsa ci sta; siamo umani.
> Ma comunque non perdere di vista un piccolo particolare: con tutte le attenuanti del mondo, tuo marito poteva comunque dire: no.


Il particolare non é affatto piccolo!
Ora io ne parlo con leggerezza ma durante l'esplosione dei sensi é esplosa anche l'incazzatura,l'angoscia,il tenerlo sulle spine ,per un mese non abbiamo chiuso occhio,cose che se non sei in salute ci lasci le penne.
Ma quando ho visto che si annientava ,sveniva ,aveva dolori al petto e qui dico una cosa che per rispetto suo non dovrei dire ma approfitto dell'anonimato,solo per farvi capire e gli chiedo scusa per scriverlo..quando un uomo di 40 anni si ritrova a bagnare il letto la notte....é stato scioccante e ho capito che si stava già punendo troppo di suo.Ancora adesso quando mi vede pensierosa magari per questo fatto,magari per altro,gli si trasfigurano i lineamenti,ha un vero e proprio dolore fisico e giura che ora sa cosa significa e mi chiede di stargli sempre vicino per non finire mai più né lui né io in una cosa simile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Immagino che per mio marito e per il suo orgoglio  raccontarmi queste cose non sia stato facile,io credo che se fossi stata al posto suo mai avrei ammesso che al mio amante il pipino battesse in ritirata nove volte su dieci.
> Questo suo umiliarsi e non vantarsi delle sue gesta mi ha intenerita ecco..



Non ho letto tutta la tua storia, scusami, ma te l'ha raccontato lui che faceva cilecca 9 volte su 10? Epperò ci tornava e tornava a provarci 


Comunque una volta scoperto, l'umiliazione ci sta. Fare l'eroe non lo porterebbe da nessun'altra parte che lontano da te..


----------



## beth73 (24 Aprile 2015)

Io l'ho affrontata e ogni tanto penso che mi farebbe bene farlo di nuovo...

Io l'ho affrontata e penso che forse mi farebbe bene rifarlo...


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2015)

beth73 ha detto:


> Io l'ho affrontata e ogni tanto penso che mi farebbe bene farlo di nuovo...


In che senso?Ti sentiresti libera di un peso?


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

beth73 ha detto:


> Io l'ho affrontata e ogni tanto penso che mi farebbe bene farlo di nuovo...
> 
> Io l'ho affrontata e penso che forse mi farebbe bene rifarlo...



Ciao,
scusami ma hai detto che dopo due anni sei ancora punto e a capo, dunque affrontarla non ti è servito a molto. Se la riaffrontassi a cosa potrebbe servirti?

Io ho il numero di telefono di lei e del marito ignaro in rubrica, ma anche se nei momenti più cupi mi viene la tentazione di usarli, non l'ho mai fatto. Non voglio umiliarmi, non me lo merito. Non mi interessa più la vendetta, il senso di giustizia e quelle robe lì, anche se ho ancora tanta rabbia da smaltire, voglio trattarmi bene. E sporcarmi con qualcosa che non mi appartiene, direttamente poi, significherebbe farmi del male. E sono passati solo una manciata di mesi (tre) da quando so tutto.  
Sinceramente se dopo due anni mi dovessi ritrovare ancora con questo tipo di pensieri addosso, penso che avrei sbagliato qualcosa nella mia "tattica" per uscirne.


----------



## angela (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Il particolare non é affatto piccolo!
> Ora io ne parlo con leggerezza ma durante l'esplosione dei sensi é esplosa anche l'incazzatura,l'angoscia,il tenerlo sulle spine ,per un mese non abbiamo chiuso occhio,cose che se non sei in salute ci lasci le penne.
> Ma quando ho visto che si annientava ,sveniva ,aveva dolori al petto e qui dico una cosa che per rispetto suo non dovrei dire ma approfitto dell'anonimato,solo per farvi capire e gli chiedo scusa per scriverlo..quando un uomo di 40 anni si ritrova a bagnare il letto la notte....é stato scioccante e ho capito che si stava già punendo troppo di suo.Ancora adesso quando mi vede pensierosa magari per questo fatto,magari per altro,gli si trasfigurano i lineamenti,ha un vero e proprio dolore fisico e giura che ora sa cosa significa e mi chiede di stargli sempre vicino per non finire mai più né lui né io in una cosa simile.


Posso chiederti quanto tempo è passato? Forse l'hai già detto, scusa se è una ripetizione.


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

Io lei la conoscevo bene....
Da quel giorno non esiste piu'. 
L'indifferenza e' la miglior vendetta. E a ben pensarci anche la piu' 'signorile'. 
A volte mi scopro a pensare a lei in modo benevolo. 
Se non si conosce l'altra e' piu' facile mitizzarla. E forse si vuole vedere. Per capire. Sapevo invece con chi mi confrontavo e perche'.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io lei la conoscevo bene....
> Da quel giorno non esiste piu'.
> L'indifferenza e' la miglior vendetta. E a ben pensarci anche la piu' 'signorile'.
> E a ben pensarci a volte mi scopro a pensare a lei in modo benevolo.
> Non e' mai stata lei il mio problema...



Come sapete bene  io l'ho molto detestata, anzi odiata, anzi pure mò non è che la veda come una madonna (sempre un trans rimane), ma il suo ruolo va sfumando nel fondo del panorama. Penso più che altro a cose che ha fatto lui e che mi dispiacciono parecchio ancora, ma spero di metabolizzare anche quelle col tempo. Spero.


----------



## Trinità (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Il particolare non é affatto piccolo!
> Ora io ne parlo con leggerezza ma durante l'esplosione dei sensi é esplosa anche l'incazzatura,l'angoscia,il tenerlo sulle spine ,per un mese non abbiamo chiuso occhio,cose che se non sei in salute ci lasci le penne.
> Ma quando ho visto che si annientava ,sveniva ,aveva dolori al petto e qui dico una cosa che per rispetto suo non dovrei dire ma approfitto dell'anonimato,solo per farvi capire e gli chiedo scusa per scriverlo..quando un uomo di 40 anni si ritrova a bagnare il letto la notte....é stato scioccante e ho capito che si stava già punendo troppo di suo.Ancora adesso quando mi vede pensierosa magari per questo fatto,magari per altro,gli si trasfigurano i lineamenti,ha un vero e proprio dolore fisico e giura che ora sa cosa significa e mi chiede di stargli sempre vicino per non finire mai più né lui né io in una cosa simile.


Noto, con stupore che molti non si capacitano di come Tu sia riuscita a trasformare tuo marito da lupo 
in agnellino.
Non smetterò mai di complimentarmi con Te per ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora!
ciao


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Noto, con stupore che molti non si capacitano di come Tu sia riuscita a trasformare tuo marito da lupo
> in agnellino.
> Non smetterò mai di complimentarmi con Te per ciò che hai scritto fino ad ora!
> ciao


Trinità,io non ho trasformato mio marito.Lui ma ha sempre amata,anche più di quanto meritassi,da sempre.
Quando viveva questa situazione parallela era una bestia in gabbia ,irriconoscibile.Voleva fingere che gli piacesse cosa faceva ma era divorato di sensi di colpa .Il fatto é che in queste cose ci entri in due e viene difficile ,specie se sei fondamentalmente buono troncare in malò modo specie se di colpo ti accorgi che ciò che per te è stata semplice infatuazione che non intendo approfondire,per l'altra é presunto amore.Si è ritrovato per troppo tempo a tentennare e fare il medico pietoso sperando in una guarigione ma é arrivata la cancrena .


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Trinità,io non ho trasformato mio marito.Lui ma ha sempre amata,anche più di quanto meritassi,da sempre.
> Quando viveva questa situazione parallela era una bestia in gabbia ,irriconoscibile.Voleva fingere che gli piacesse cosa faceva ma era divorato di sensi di colpa .Il fatto é che in queste cose ci entri in due e viene difficile ,specie se sei fondamentalmente buono troncare in malò modo specie se di colpo ti accorgi che ciò che per te è stata semplice infatuazione che non intendo approfondire,per l'altra é presunto amore.Si è ritrovato per troppo tempo a tentennare e fare il medico pietoso sperando in una guarigione ma é arrivata la cancrena .


Mistral la tua e' una storia a lieto fine in fondo. 
Il retrogusto amaro restera' sempre credo. Almeno per me e' cosi. 
Ma molti non superano certi scossoni. Voi vi siete ritrovati invece. 
Vedo bene il futuro per voi!


----------



## Trinità (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Trinità,io non ho trasformato mio marito.Lui ma ha sempre amata,anche più di quanto meritassi,da sempre.
> Quando viveva questa situazione parallela era una bestia in gabbia ,irriconoscibile.Voleva fingere che gli piacesse cosa faceva ma era divorato di sensi di colpa .Il fatto é che in queste cose ci entri in due e viene difficile ,specie se sei fondamentalmente buono troncare in malò modo specie se di colpo ti accorgi che ciò che per te è stata semplice infatuazione che non intendo approfondire,per l'altra é presunto amore.Si è ritrovato per troppo tempo a tentennare e fare il medico pietoso sperando in una guarigione ma é arrivata la cancrena .


Ho passato tutto questo!
Ho cercato di spiegare a mia moglie che il suo ruolo era comunque al mio fianco.
Ma raccontando tutta la nostra vicenda ad un nostro amico comune, mi ha distrutto!
E non si è accorta!
ciao


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutta la tua storia, scusami, ma te l'ha raccontato lui che faceva cilecca 9 volte su 10? Epperò ci tornava e tornava a provarci
> 
> 
> Comunque una volta scoperto, l'umiliazione ci sta. Fare l'eroe non lo porterebbe da nessun'altra parte che lontano da te..


All'inizio non ne ha fatto cenno ma in seguito quando ha cominciato a volermi raccontare ogni singolo particolare (l'ho chiesto io,preferisco una verità impietosa che lasciare lavorare la fantasia che ho senza limiti) ha raccontato le cose nude e crude ,umiliandosi immagino .
In tutto questo lungi da me il pensare che non gli sia piaciuto,almeno all'inizio ma credo sia sincero quando mi dice che gli piaceva stare a parlare con lei,sentire i suoi problemi,le sue giornate e al contempo raccontare le sue .Ricordo che io e lui avevamo quasi solo più comunicazioni tecniche .Il bello o il brutto è che io ricordo che partivo volendogli raccontare le cose con entusiasmo poi mi scazzavo prima di cominciare abbarbicata sul muro dell'orgoglio a ricordargli che non me ne poteva fregare di meno....lui idem.Ammazza più l'orgoglio dell'atomica.
in quanto al reiterare gli incontri,quando lui diceva di lasciar perdere il lato sessuale della relazione lei la metteva sul piano personale ,non ti piaccio abbastanza,nessuno mi vuole,dopo mio marito anche tu,non ci credo che con tua moglie non hai questi problemi ,per poi rincuorarlo dicendogli vedrai che la prossima volta andrá meglio.
Lui ammette che per un po la voglia di riscattare il suo orgoglio lo ha portato a continuare,poi é stato solo un cercare di tenerla buona stufandola e sperare che fosse lei a dargli un calcio in culo (un eroe mio marito..) ma lei aveva la modalità crocerossina ON tanto é vero che a me disse che lei lo aveva fatto per lui perché altrimenti lui CI avrebbe lasciati (a me e i figli,in blocco) invece facendolo sfogare lui tornava buonino a casa (quando me lo diceva ,non sapeva che mio marito mi aveva già raccontato quali grandi sfoghi era riuscito ad avere..)
Premetto che tutte queste problematiche assurde le ho lette con i miei occhi sul backup di whatsapp di un vecchio telefono che ho ripristinato per caso , letture che mi hanno dato modo di scoprire i livelli di falsità della signora e quanto di vero e sincero m aveva raccontato mio marito.Mi ha fatto piacere trovare un riscontro reale dell'analisi dei fatti di mio marito e i vaneggiamenti della signora.
A sentirli si ha l'impressione che siano stati nello stesso cinema ma che abbiano visto due film completamente diversi.Quello di mi marito un documentario piuttosto realistico,il suo con una dose di fantascienza piuttosto elevata.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho passato tutto questo!
> Ho cercato di spiegare a mia moglie che il suo ruolo era comunque al mio fianco.
> Ma raccontando tutta la nostra vicenda ad un nostro amico comune, mi ha distrutto!
> E non si è accorta!
> ciao



Invece tu tradendola  e mettendo pure incinta l'amante l'hai glorificata! 

Cacchio, un po' di autocritica no?

Tua moglie ha fatto benissimo a lasciarti.

Le darei una medaglia.

Ci vuole un bel coraggio a criticarlo per averne parlato ad un amico, tuo suo o chiunque sia.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Un po di senso di rivincita e di rivalsa ci sta; siamo umani.
> Ma comunque non perdere di vista un piccolo particolare: con tutte le attenuanti del mondo, tuo marito poteva comunque dire: no.



Almeno mio marito scopava e non si e' mai lamentato della troia ahahahahah:up::up:

:up:

GLI avrei rotto, una sedia in testa nel caso. Tradisce e sbagli  ma almeno godi!  O sei un pirla!


----------



## beth73 (24 Aprile 2015)

Difficile da spiegare ma è lei che cerca in qualche modo lo scontro... Mio marito ha preso immediatamente una posizione ed ha tagliato i ponti definitivamente..peccato che viviamo una città di provincia di piccole dimensioni e non si è fatta scrupoli di raccontare la sua versione e poi di aprire la sua attività a solo 2 isolati da dove lavoro io.
mi ha fatto passare per la moglie isterica che ha preteso il suo licenziamento omettendo di raccontare che ha preteso una buona uscita molto generosa. 
Ma la prima volta che l'ho rivista dopo averlo scoperto tutto le ho detto quello che pensavo di lei... Ma la rabbia nasce dal dolore che ha provocato ai miei figli che conosceva e a cui diceva di essere affezionata... Quando poi all'atto pratico ha dimostrato che voleva solo la posizione e i soldi... Che squallore...
si comunque a volte mi sento un gambero


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho riletto io qualcosa, ma mi sembra tutta aria fritta. Anche il  continuare ad investire tanto tempo nel pensare a tutto quanto ora mi  arriva come un insulto nell'insulto, che però mi propino/avo da me.
> 
> In questi giorni in cui ho tanto tempo (causa influenza) per leggere e  scrivere sul forum, mi è successo di non riuscire a farlo. Cioè, tentavo  delle risposte a post vari ovviamente citando particolari del  tradimento subito, e poi cancellavo sistematicamente, annoiandomi da  sola.
> Sono stanca di vivermi in questo orribile ruolo nel quale sono stata  catapultata a mia insaputa, e posso scegliere (si può sempre, no?) di  non rimanerci piantata a vita. Ogni volta che dico, scrivo o racconto a  qualcuno qualche dettaglio magari piccante o particolarmente  sconvolgente di una storia che non ho vissuto IO, mi sembra di svendere  un pezzetto della mia intelligenza, di abdicare al poco di buono che ho  per seguire l'istinto pazzo (e impazzito) che scaturisce dall'orgoglio  ferito, dalla dignità calpestata, dal patto infranto, etc etc etc.
> ...


ciao mary cara, un abbraccione gigante


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

beth73 ha detto:


> Difficile da spiegare ma è lei che cerca in qualche modo lo scontro... Mio marito ha preso immediatamente una posizione ed ha tagliato i ponti definitivamente..peccato che viviamo una città di provincia di piccole dimensioni e non si è fatta scrupoli di raccontare la sua versione e poi di aprire la sua attività a solo 2 isolati da dove lavoro io.
> mi ha fatto passare per la moglie isterica che ha preteso il suo licenziamento omettendo di raccontare che ha preteso una buona uscita molto generosa.
> Ma la prima volta che l'ho rivista dopo averlo scoperto tutto le ho detto quello che pensavo di lei... Ma la rabbia nasce dal dolore che ha provocato ai miei figli che conosceva e a cui diceva di essere affezionata... Quando poi all'atto pratico ha dimostrato che voleva solo la posizione e i soldi... Che squallore...
> si comunque a volte mi sento un gambero




Ti ripasso il consiglio principale che mi hanno dato non appena arrivata qui, piena di rabbia e rancore verso l'altra, e che sto cercando di mettere in pratica perchè salutare: LASCIALA PROPRIO PERDERE. Non importa cosa dice di te e della storia, quanto è stata falsa e arrivista etc etc. Tanto qualunque cosa tu le possa comunicare non potrai mai cambiare nè lei nè ciò che è stato. 

Se lei cerca lo scontro è perchè ha qualcosa di irrisolto, evidentemente. Lascia che se la veda per conto suo, non darle nulla da masticare. Si fa così con le vipere quando muovono le mandibole per poter iniettare il veleno, non si mette nulla tra i loro denti; prima o poi si stancano di muoverle a vuoto


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ciao mary cara, un abbraccione gigante



Ma grazie Ullallà!! Ricambio con trasporto 


Tu, piuttosto, come stai? Come la va?


----------



## Veronica28 (24 Aprile 2015)

[SUB]la sua futura moglie non mi ha mai affrontata [/SUB]


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> A sentirli si ha l'impressione che siano stati nello stesso cinema ma che abbiano visto due film completamente diversi.Quello di mi marito un documentario piuttosto realistico,il suo con una dose di fantascienza piuttosto elevata.



Sempre una pellicola insieme hanno girato comunque. Loro due.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sempre una pellicola insieme hanno girato comunque. Loro due.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Uhlalá (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma grazie Ullallà!! Ricambio con trasporto View attachment 10097
> 
> 
> Tu, piuttosto, come stai? Come la va?


Indaffarata e in mille faccende affaccendata.....e con la terapista in maternità.....AAAAGHHHH!!!


----------



## beth73 (24 Aprile 2015)

Mary:
so che hai ragione ma a volte mi rode...


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sempre una pellicola insieme hanno girato comunque. Loro due.


Si ma nonostante tutti gli sforzi della regista per dirigere l'invornito a seguire la trama ed il finale che aveva in testa,l'attore era talmente cane che ha fatto diventare un aspirante colossal nella storiella di Fantozzi e la bidella con relativa fuga:rotfl:
scusa Mary,qui ci si accontenta di poco,anche la scena di lei che si avventa sul pipino e lui si ritira scatenando una crisi isterica in lei che urla di essersi fatta l'amante per scopare visto che il marito non la considera molto e che piagnucola che il problema allora é lei.....con mio marito che si sente in colpa e cerca di volta in volta di rimediare con risultati diciamo da ottantenne con problemi di prostata caduto ormai nel l'ansia da prestazione........ahahaha scusami ma tra le tante lacrime qualche risata ci sta pure.
E mio marito che anziché scappare ,si dá come missione il dimostrarle che lei non é il problema e spera di fare un'uscita di scena col botto per dimostrarle che lui sa fare ben altro...e che arriva a dirmi che non pensava fosse possibile avere un orgasmo con il pipino in modalità pelle di daino


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

Ma tutti questi dettagli ti ha dato? L'avrà datto per rassicurarti lo so, ma non ha fatto la figura del Uomo... e non dico per l'impotenza! ma perché ha denigrato una donna che comunque gli è piaciuta abbastanza per andarci a letto più volte rischiando il matrimonio....


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Almeno mio marito scopava e non si e' mai lamentato della troia ahahahahah:up::up:
> 
> :up:
> 
> GLI avrei rotto, una sedia in testa nel caso. Tradisce e sbagli  ma almeno godi!  O sei un pirla!


Infatti io gli ho dato del pirla.Per un po gli ripetevo che mi stava raccontando cazzate cioé,fai sto casino,vivi uno stress continuo ,ti becchi il malcontento dell'amante,il rischio di perdere tua moglie ,la famiglia etc....per cosa???
Per farti adulare a parole e sentirti importante ,grande,maturo agli occhi diuna nullità ???
Posso capire se mi avesse detto che non riusciva a chiudere perché il sesso con lei era stellare ma manco quello....
Mi viene a dire che sessualmente é abituato troppo bene quindi nulla con lei lo faceva uscire di testa....ok,mi fa piacere che lui non cercasse puramente sesso ma questo "ritenta sarai più fortunato"che lei gli diceva e che lui perseguiva mi fa venire voglia seduta stante di seguire il consiglio di disincantata,ora vado giù e gli spacco una sedia in testa!


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma tutti questi dettagli ti ha dato? L'avrà datto per rassicurarti lo so, ma non ha fatto la figura del Uomo... e non dico per l'impotenza! ma perché ha denigrato una donna che comunque gli è piaciuta abbastanza per andarci a letto più volte rischiando il matrimonio....


Ciao Drusilia,si questi racconti sono frutto di tante notti a parlare,piangere e ragionare.(in buona parte avvallati da riscontri scitti emersi per caso)Le frasi di lei che mi ha ripetuto,sono frasi che colpivano lui,non lei.Poi magari ho scritto anche cose su di lei dettate dal mio giudizio,non saprei,magari riportami ciò che leggi come un gesto da parte sua di denigrare lei.Lui l'ha sempre difesa nonostante lei avesse cominciato a scaricargli addosso vagonate di cacca con delle bugie immani per farlo apparire ai miei occhi peggiore di quanto fosse.La sua frase celebre (perché l'aveva scaricata) "é un uomo di merda,io merito di meglio ,persone cosí meglio perderle che trovarle" ergo,lei ,senza scrupoli che si porta l'amante a casa etc etc etc,si merita il compagno modello,io invece la merda che gentilmente mi lascia.Eppure lui le era piaciuto proprio tanto,voleva pure farci un bambino...Lui mai.Tanto le bugie della signora si sono auto eliminate grazie a tutte le contraddizioni che nel tempo ha avuto.Ci vuole memoria per mentire.
Ora non so di preciso a cosa ti riferisci ma io ci vedo solo un denigrare se stesso,di ridursi a polvere ai miei occhi accettando su di se tutte le colpe.
Ha avuto un periodo in cui aveva bisogno di parlare e di sentirsi dire di essere all'altezza.Ora ci vedo una sorta di depressione che io scambiavo per scontrosità .Lo liquidavo come scassacoglioni.
Io non c'ero anzi.c'ero per farlo sentire ancora peggio .Lei da "amica" ha saputo farlo stare bene ascoltandolo,il sesso é venuto dopo due mesi e oltre ,come evoluzione diciamo naturale ,avvenuto e un pò estorto perché ,nel ménage matrimoniale di lei 34 enne con normali voglie il sesso era l'anello mancante da un paio di anni ed era sicuramente in astinenza patologica.Ognuno ha cercato di ottenere ciò di cui aveva bisogno.In questi casi ognuno pensa per se alla fine della fiera.
Un po come un prosieguo dovuto ma lui non aveva bisogno di sesso.Era il calore umano che gli mancava e che mancava anche a me ma in mezzo avevamo alzato un muro per tutta una serie di cose idiote e sbagliate.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma tutti questi dettagli ti ha dato? L'avrà datto per rassicurarti lo so, ma non ha fatto la figura del Uomo... e non dico per l'impotenza! ma perché ha denigrato una donna che comunque gli è piaciuta abbastanza per andarci a letto più volte rischiando il matrimonio....


Quoto
La trovo una delle cose peggiori che fanno molto traditori scoperti
Fatti delle domande se vai a letto con una che ti fa così schifo. E me ne farei anch'io per aver sposato un uomo così


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> La trovo una delle cose peggiori che fanno molto traditori scoperti
> Fatti delle domande se vai a letto con una che ti fa così schifo. E me ne farei anch'io per aver sposato un uomo così



Credo che i traditori calchino pesantemente la mano nel tentativo di placare le ire e la rabbia delle persone che hanno ferito. Probabilmente enfatizzano i sentimenti che li hanno portati a lasciare l'amante perché non sanno e non vogliono assumersi altri tipi di responsabilita' e anche perché non è da tutti mettersi totalmente a nudo ammettendo il bello che si è vissuto fuori della coppia. È un processo che sembra essere proficuo al momento, ma che non è vincente sulla lunga distanza.  A volte sono talmente vigliacchi che preferiscono proporsi come imbecilli senza volonta' alcuna piuttosto che come persone che hanno fatto errori di valutazione grossolani.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo che i traditori calchino pesantemente la mano nel tentativo di placare le ire e la rabbia delle persone che hanno ferito. Probabilmente enfatizzano i sentimenti che li hanno portati a lasciare l'amante perché non sanno e non vogliono assumersi altri tipi di responsabilita' e anche perché non è da tutti mettersi totalmente a nudo ammettendo il bello che si è vissuto fuori della coppia. È un processo che sembra essere proficuo al momento, ma che non è vincente sulla lunga distanza.  A volte sono talmente vigliacchi che preferiscono proporsi come imbecilli senza volonta' alcuna piuttosto che come persone che hanno fatto errori di valutazione grossolani.


Sono d'accordo ed è una cosa che da traditrice mi infastidisce. Mi sono sempre pensata capace di intendere e di volere e svalutare una persona con cui sono stata a letto svaluta me prima di tutto.


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

ma molto semplicemente non potrebbe essere che uno/a si accorga solo DOPO in che mani si è messo/a?
chiedo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma molto semplicemente non potrebbe essere che uno/a si accorga solo DOPO in che mani si è messo/a?
> chiedo


Combinazione dopo che è stato scoperto?
E soprattutto quante volte ci devi andare a letto per capire in che mani ti sei messo?


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Combinazione dopo che è stato scoperto?
> E soprattutto quante volte ci devi andare a letto per capire in che mani ti sei messo?


non è detto, anche prima o anche senza nessuna scoperta

non saprei quante volte, ma in fondo può essere che non ci si conosca bene

e poi quanti coniugi DOPO sputano veleno su chi hanno sposato? nel senso che se anche chi è arrivato a sposare una persona, DOPO ne parla malissimo, figuriamoci riguardo a un/una amante!


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è detto, anche prima o anche senza nessuna scoperta
> 
> non saprei quante volte, ma in fondo può essere che non ci si conosca bene
> 
> e poi quanti coniugi DOPO sputano veleno su chi hanno sposato? nel senso che se anche chi è arrivato a sposare una persona, DOPO ne parla malissimo, figuriamoci riguardo a un/una amante!


Ripeto capisco uno che lascia l'amante perché ha capito che è la persona sbagliata e confessando alla moglie si sa del pirla. Se lo fai dopo scoperto per me o non sei credibile o devo pensare bene a chi mi sono sposata. Dopodiché visto che non vado a letto con qualcuno che non conosco bene ripeto che sarei scema a dirne peste e corna se scoperta.
Tra marito e moglie qualcosa ha scatenato una separazione e anche se lo trovo di pessimo gusto posso capirlo,


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto capisco uno che lascia l'amante perché ha capito che è la persona sbagliata e confessando alla moglie si sa del pirla. *Se lo fai dopo scoperto per me o non sei credibile *o devo pensare bene a chi mi sono sposata. Dopodiché visto che non vado a letto con qualcuno che non conosco bene ripeto che sarei scema a dirne peste e corna se scoperta.
> Tra marito e moglie qualcosa ha scatenato una separazione e anche se lo trovo di pessimo gusto posso capirlo,


abbastanza vero, anche se abbiamo visto dei casi in cui il traditore quasi non vedeva l'ora di essere beccato per liberarsi dell'amante, si sentiva tipo sollevato dalla scoperta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> abbastanza vero, anche se abbiamo visto dei casi in cui il traditore quasi non vedeva l'ora di essere beccato per liberarsi dell'amante, si sentiva tipo sollevato dalla scoperta


Non é che questo mi farebbe stare meglio. Stare con uno che non ha le palle non di lasciare la moglie ma di lasciare l'amante.
Un uomo proprio


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> abbastanza vero, anche se abbiamo visto dei casi in cui il traditore quasi non vedeva l'ora di essere beccato per liberarsi dell'amante, si sentiva tipo sollevato dalla scoperta



Ciao

devi ammettere, che non è proprio il massimo come persona. 

Però, posso immaginarmi quelle situazioni dove l'amante fa casino. Perciò non hai il coraggio. 
Una volta scoperto, il tuo partner può diventare tuo complice nel allontanare l'amante ...
oramai, non può più minacciare o ricattare ... però anche lì, che caspita di scelta si fa?


sienne


----------



## Tessa (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> La trovo una delle cose peggiori che fanno molto traditori scoperti
> Fatti delle domande se vai a letto con una che ti fa così schifo. E me ne farei anch'io per aver sposato un uomo così


Quoto. 
E non vorrei fare distinzioni di genere ma mi sembra siano piu' gli uomini a versare lacrime di coccodrillo. Le donne hanno le palle di assumersi le proprie responsabilita'.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Aprile 2015)

*Reminiscenze*

Visto che siamo in "confessionale", confesso che lo scrivere qui mi sta riportando alla mente passaggi della mia vita in cui sono stata "l'altra". Non che me ne fossi dimenticata totalmente, ma mi sembrava davvero che il tutto appartenesse ad una dimensione in cui ero più che giustificata (dal punto di vista di allora) e nella quale tutto, o quasi, era lecito. 

Dopo due anni di grande amore con un uomo sposato (lo ero anch'io), finito da qualche mese perchè lui raccattava consensi femminili pure nel deserto del Sahara e io non riuscivo più a tollerarlo, proprio mentre cercavo di smaltirlo, qualcuno (in ritardo di un bel po') informò la moglie dandole le coordinate per trovarmi. Lei si presentò a casa mia con bambino al seguito e dopo un po' arrivò anche lui, dopo avermi informata con un messaggio della tragedia che si stava consumando a casa sua. Non l'avevo mai vista e mi colpì moltissimo la sua bellezza: il confronto tra me e lei era quello di uno straccetto del mercatino messo accanto ad un capo di sartoria. Vabbè, cazzate, ma è stata la prima cosa che mi venne in mente. Lei era furiosa, lui serafico in poltrona non batteva ciglio. Il mio ex marito portò i bambini a giocare in un'altra stanza e io confermai in parte quello che lui sosteneva, cioè che eravamo stati amici, ma che ora non ci frequentavamo più (i contatti comunque erano per lavoro) dato che io avevo cambiato zona d'azione (verità). Solo adesso mi rendo conto di cosa possa aver provato lei; ai tempi davo per scontato, da quello che mi diceva lui, che fosse avvezza alle scorribande extraconiugali del marito, e che le stesse bene così, per svariate ragioni che non stiamo ad indagare. E comunque l'avermi affrontata, seppure a storia finita, non servì a nulla, nè a smuovere un qualsiasi sentimento di pena nè di rimorso o pentimento, nè in me nè in lui, e credo che anche fosse successo  durante la storia, non avrebbe intaccato nulla perchè eravamo presi ed egoisti. 

Ergo, affrontare l'altro/a non serve ad un beneamato. E' affrontare se stessi che è un casino: è l'unico passaggio che serve veramente. Mi sa


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é che questo mi farebbe stare meglio. Stare con uno che non ha le palle non di lasciare la moglie ma di lasciare l'amante.
> Un uomo proprio


ma nel caso della mistral, mi pare che lei ora si senta amata da suo marito, evidentemente suo marito al di là del tradimento è riuscito a trasmetterle qualcosa di importante e risolutivo, anche se è stato scoperto, anche se ha parlato male dell'amante etc. etc.... forse per la mistral l'amore non è un elenco di qualità e virtù (anche per me, tra l'altro)


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E non vorrei fare distinzioni di genere ma mi sembra siano piu' gli uomini a versare lacrime di coccodrillo. *Le donne hanno le palle di assumersi le proprie responsabilita'.*


non abbiamo la versione del marito dell'amante del marito della mistral
...magari arriva, chissà!


----------



## drusilla (25 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse per la mistral l'amore non è un elenco di qualità e virtù (anche per me, tra l'altro)


Una frase molto bella e profonda


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Una frase molto bella e profonda


Si


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in "confessionale", confesso che lo scrivere qui mi sta riportando alla mente passaggi della mia vita in cui sono stata "l'altra". Non che me ne fossi dimenticata totalmente, ma mi sembrava davvero che il tutto appartenesse ad una dimensione in cui ero più che giustificata (dal punto di vista di allora) e nella quale tutto, o quasi, era lecito.
> 
> Dopo due anni di grande amore con un uomo sposato (lo ero anch'io), finito da qualche mese perchè lui raccattava consensi femminili pure nel deserto del Sahara e io non riuscivo più a tollerarlo, proprio mentre cercavo di smaltirlo, qualcuno (in ritardo di un bel po') informò la moglie dandole le coordinate per trovarmi. Lei si presentò a casa mia con bambino al seguito e dopo un po' arrivò anche lui, dopo avermi informata con un messaggio della tragedia che si stava consumando a casa sua. Non l'avevo mai vista e mi colpì moltissimo la sua bellezza: il confronto tra me e lei era quello di uno straccetto del mercatino messo accanto ad un capo di sartoria. Vabbè, cazzate, ma è stata la prima cosa che mi venne in mente. Lei era furiosa, lui serafico in poltrona non batteva ciglio. Il mio ex marito portò i bambini a giocare in un'altra stanza e io confermai in parte quello che lui sosteneva, cioè che eravamo stati amici, ma che ora non ci frequentavamo più (i contatti comunque erano per lavoro) dato che io avevo cambiato zona d'azione (verità). Solo adesso mi rendo conto di cosa possa aver provato lei; ai tempi davo per scontato, da quello che mi diceva lui, che fosse avvezza alle scorribande extraconiugali del marito, e che le stesse bene così, per svariate ragioni che non stiamo ad indagare. E comunque l'avermi affrontata, seppure a storia finita, non servì a nulla, nè a smuovere un qualsiasi sentimento di pena nè di rimorso o pentimento, nè in me nè in lui, e credo che anche fosse successo  durante la storia, non avrebbe intaccato nulla perchè eravamo presi ed egoisti.
> 
> Ergo, affrontare l'altro/a non serve ad un beneamato. E' affrontare se stessi che è un casino: è l'unico passaggio che serve veramente. Mi sa



cosa ti ha fatto pensare che anche lui non avesse sentimenti di rimorso o pentimento?


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> La trovo una delle cose peggiori che fanno molto traditori scoperti
> Fatti delle domande se vai a letto con una che ti fa così schifo. E me ne farei anch'io per aver sposato un uomo così


Scusate l'assenza ma...credo di non essermi spiegata .Lui non ha mai detto che gli faceva schifo.La tipa è una bella donna avvenente e lui la conosce da 10 anni e le è sempre piaciuta come persona altrimenti col cavolo che avrebbe avuto una relazione con lei.Ho semplicemente detto che il pipino pur con tutte le buone intenzioni ,non funzionava.Si è domandato anche lui il perché ,si è anche incazzata lei prendendola sul personale ma così era.Lui adorava la considerazione,l'ammirazione e le parole dolci che lei sapeva dargli.Andando avanti con la vicinanza e le confidenze il sesso è diventato il passo successivo caldeggiato anche dal fatto che lei gli aveva esplicitamente detto che l'amante lo voleva per quello,perché il marito,per vari problemi,da due anni non la toccava con un dito.Quando lei lo ha baciato alla sprovvista la prima volta,lui chiese perché e lei gli rispose "perché tu non lo avresti mai fatto" .Da lì hanno iniziato a vedersi ogni tanto e ad aumentare il grado di confidenza .Sono finiti a letto (o almeno tentato) una volta in cui lei lo ha chiamato a casa sua con una scusa lavorativa accennando che ci fosse anche il marito(che non c'era)Lei aveva sicuramente un gran desiderio di fare sesso,sicuramente coinvolto anche lui ma non si è mai riuscito a sbloccare completamente su questo punto .Gli ho anche detto che era un pirla,poteva giocarsi la carta viagra ma lui mi ha risposto che non aveva senso visto che lui sapeva di non essere affatto impotente e succedeva quello,era per qualche motivo che lui attribuisce al fatto che non ha trovato sesso migliore di quello che avevamo noi e non riusciva a scollegare il sesso da me,o almeno non del tutto.Non mi sembra così impossibile non riuscire a cancellare la persona con cui fai sesso appagante da quando avevi 20 anni specie quando l'evidenza postuma ha palesato che l'amore non era affatto finito,anzi.L'inconscio a volte arriva prima di noi solo che insistiamo nel non dargli retta.Amo ripetergli che al contrario del tradimento classico in cui si dice che l'uomo ragiona con le sue parti basse,in questo caso,le parti basse hanno ragionato più del cervello.Ció nonostante ,non crediate che io a tratti non sia ancora incazzata come una belva ma d'altro canto è un anno che come coppia stiamo vivendo splendidamente ,ci siamo sempre amati tantissimo e siamo ritornati molto meglio di due anni fa prima dell'inizio del nostro periodo nero.Lui fin dal primo giorno dimostra di rispettare e comprendere con dolore la grande fatica che faccio per superare questa cosa terribile è che lo faccio anche per lui.
Ripeto,non ha mai denigrato lei incolpandola per le  sue defaiance, mai detto che gli facesse schifo o che lei non ci sapesse fare,niente di niente.Si sentiva solo a disagio per la di lei insoddisfazione ma così era e se accennava a proporre di mollare la relazione su quel piano visto che  tanto non funzionava lei lo accusava di volerla lasciare per un'altra e che in ogni caso la volta successiva sarebbe stata migliore.Un vero e proprio accanimento terapeutico,non si rassegnava al fatto che le sue performance non ottenessero i risultati sperati e io su questo punto non saprei dire se era più pirla lui o patetica lei nel voler insistere .


----------



## Traccia (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate l'assenza ma...credo di non essermi spiegata .Lui non ha mai detto che gli faceva schifo.La tipa è una bella donna avvenente e lui la conosce da 10 anni e le è sempre piaciuta come persona altrimenti col cavolo che avrebbe avuto una relazione con lei.Ho semplicemente detto che il pipino pur con tutte le buone intenzioni ,non funzionava.Si è domandato anche lui il perché ,si è anche incazzata lei prendendola sul personale ma così era.Lui adorava la considerazione,l'ammirazione e le parole dolci che lei sapeva dargli.Andando avanti con la vicinanza e le confidenze il sesso è diventato il passo successivo caldeggiato anche dal fatto che lei gli aveva esplicitamente detto che l'amante lo voleva per quello,perché il marito,per vari problemi,da due anni non la toccava con un dito.Quando lei lo ha baciato alla sprovvista la prima volta,lui chiese perché e lei gli rispose "perché tu non lo avresti mai fatto" .Da lì hanno iniziato a vedersi ogni tanto e ad aumentare il grado di confidenza .Sono finiti a letto (o almeno tentato) una volta in cui lei lo ha chiamato a casa sua con una scusa lavorativa accennando che ci fosse anche il marito(che non c'era)Lei aveva sicuramente un gran desiderio di fare sesso,sicuramente coinvolto anche lui ma non si è mai riuscito a sbloccare completamente su questo punto .Gli ho anche detto che era un pirla,poteva giocarsi la carta viagra ma lui mi ha risposto che non aveva senso visto che lui sapeva di non essere affatto impotente e succedeva quello,era per qualche motivo che lui attribuisce al fatto che non ha trovato sesso migliore di quello che avevamo noi e non riusciva a scollegare il sesso da me,o almeno non del tutto.Non mi sembra così impossibile non riuscire a cancellare la persona con cui fai sesso appagante da quando avevi 20 anni specie quando l'evidenza postuma ha palesato che l'amore non era affatto finito,anzi.L'inconscio a volte arriva prima di noi solo che insistiamo nel non dargli retta.Amo ripetergli che al contrario del tradimento classico in cui si dice che l'uomo ragiona con le sue parti basse,in questo caso,le parti basse hanno ragionato più del cervello.Ció nonostante ,non crediate che io a tratti non sia ancora incazzata come una belva ma d'altro canto è un anno che come coppia stiamo vivendo splendidamente ,ci siamo sempre amati tantissimo e siamo ritornati molto meglio di due anni fa prima dell'inizio del nostro periodo nero.Lui fin dal primo giorno dimostra di rispettare e comprendere con dolore la grande fatica che faccio per superare questa cosa terribile è che lo faccio anche per lui.
> Ripeto,non ha mai denigrato lei incolpandola per le  sue defaiance, mai detto che gli facesse schifo o che lei non ci sapesse fare,niente di niente.Si sentiva solo a disagio per la di lei insoddisfazione ma così era e se accennava a proporre di mollare la relazione su quel piano visto che  tanto non funzionava lei lo accusava di volerla lasciare per un'altra e che in ogni caso la volta successiva sarebbe stata migliore.Un vero e proprio accanimento terapeutico,non si rassegnava al fatto che le sue performance non ottenessero i risultati sperati e io su questo punto non saprei dire se era più pirla lui o patetica lei nel voler insistere .


ciao Mistral,
scusami non ho letto tutta la tua storia, magari quindi lo hai già detto,
ma solo una curiosità,
quindi tuo marito non è mai riuscito ad andarci a letto con l'altra?
e che avesse il pipino impotente è una cosa che ti ha detto lui o lei?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Si ma nonostante tutti gli sforzi della regista per dirigere l'invornito a seguire la trama ed il finale che aveva in testa,l'attore era talmente cane che ha fatto diventare un aspirante colossal nella storiella di Fantozzi e la bidella con relativa fuga:rotfl:
> scusa Mary,qui ci si accontenta di poco,anche la scena di lei che si avventa sul pipino e lui si ritira scatenando una crisi isterica in lei che urla di essersi fatta l'amante per scopare visto che il marito non la considera molto e che piagnucola che il problema allora é lei.....con mio marito che si sente in colpa e cerca di volta in volta di rimediare con risultati diciamo da ottantenne con problemi di prostata caduto ormai nel l'ansia da prestazione........ahahaha scusami ma tra le tante lacrime qualche risata ci sta pure.
> E mio marito che anziché scappare ,si dá come missione il dimostrarle che lei non é il problema e spera di fare un'uscita di scena col botto per dimostrarle che lui sa fare ben altro...e che arriva a dirmi che non pensava fosse possibile avere un orgasmo con il pipino in modalità pelle di daino


Senti mi sono trattenuta finora leggendoti ma qualche cosetta vorrei fartela notare.

Intanto se hai storicizzato così bene tutto non capisco perché tu sia approdata qui.
Poi mi sconcerta il tuo usare termini come invornito o pipino che non sono di uso comune ma tipici di due utenti diversi del forum.
Vuoi chiarirmi questi punti?
Personalmente trovo la tua ricostruzione poco credibile ma se vuoi crederci tu va bene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> cosa ti ha fatto pensare che anche lui non avesse sentimenti di rimorso o pentimento?



Era così tranquillo seduto in poltrona a casa mia! Come se fosse il suo posto di sempre  Mentiva con una dimestichezza quasi quasi convincente anche per me che sapevo di cosa era (eravamo) stato capace. Mi aveva invitato più e più volte a casa sua (in assenza della moglie naturalmente), mai andata, ed era sua consuetudine chiamarmi anche in presenza di lei tipo in bagno o sul balcone o facendo finta di parlare con un amico. E' uno avvezzo al tradimento, da quando era ragazzino, uno stile di vita praticamente. L'ho rivisto recentemente e so che ha divorziato anche lui. Ai tempi mi diceva sempre che se ci fossimo reincontrati a 60 anni e fossimo stati single avremmo dovuto rimetterci insieme e invecchiare mano nella mano. Se se.


Credo che questo tipo di persona sappia quello che fa e scelga di farlo scientemente; il pentimento è contemplato, forse, solo da parte di chi ci inciampa occasionalmente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti mi sono trattenuta finora leggendoti ma qualche cosetta vorrei fartela notare.
> 
> Intanto se hai storicizzato così bene tutto non capisco perché tu sia approdata qui.
> *Poi mi sconcerta il tuo usare termini come invornito o pipino che non sono di uso comune ma tipici di due utenti diversi del forum.*
> ...



Ho avuto la tua stessa sensazione da subito, ma come sempre prendo tutto quello che si scrive come se fosse vero e per tale rispondo. Non conosco vecchi utenti che potrebbero riciclarsi, ma la puzza di muffa l'ho avvertita chiaramente anch'io.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Era così tranquillo seduto in poltrona a casa mia! Come se fosse il suo posto di sempre  Mentiva con una dimestichezza quasi quasi convincente anche per me che sapevo di cosa era (eravamo) stato capace. Mi aveva invitato più e più volte a casa sua (in assenza della moglie naturalmente), mai andata, ed era sua consuetudine chiamarmi anche in presenza di lei tipo in bagno o sul balcone o facendo finta di parlare con un amico. E' uno avvezzo al tradimento, da quando era ragazzino, uno stile di vita praticamente. L'ho rivisto recentemente e so che ha divorziato anche lui. Ai tempi mi diceva sempre che se ci fossimo reincontrati a 60 anni e fossimo stati single avremmo dovuto rimetterci insieme e invecchiare mano nella mano. Se se.
> 
> 
> Credo che questo tipo di persona sappia quello che fa e scelga di farlo scientemente; il pentimento è contemplato, forse, solo da parte di chi ci inciampa occasionalmente.


Un pezzo di m....  praticamente con una faccia tosta incredibile...Non bastava che la tradiva...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un pezzo di m....  praticamente con una faccia tosta incredibile...Non bastava che la tradiva...


Ma un seriale ha questo gusto del farlo prendendo in giro. È un elemento più forte del sesso.
È l'affermazione del sé e della propria indipendenza proprio di chi non è in grado di essere indipendente.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un seriale ha questo gusto del farlo prendendo in giro. È un elemento più forte del sesso.
> È l'affermazione del sé e della propria indipendenza proprio di chi non è in grado di essere indipendente.


Quindi tutti i seriali fanno così quando vengono scoperti?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quindi tutti i seriali fanno così quando vengono scoperti?


No.
Dipende da cosa si è convinto di essere e volere.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti mi sono trattenuta finora leggendoti ma qualche cosetta vorrei fartela notare.
> 
> Intanto se hai storicizzato così bene tutto non capisco perché tu sia approdata qui.
> Poi mi sconcerta il tuo usare termini come invornito o pipino che non sono di uso comune ma tipici di due utenti diversi del forum.
> ...


Ciao Brunetta,queste cose che scrivo,sono frutto di lunghe nottate a parlare,parlare,parlare.Non me le ha raccontate per indorarmi la pillola,anzi all'inizio per orgoglio le ha omesse.Cercando poi le motivazioni di tutto questo ,si discuteva sulle carenze che il nostro rapporto aveva avuto dall'anno precedente l'inizio di questa relazione è ovviamente io davo per scontato che la forza motrice fosse come la storia insegna ,il sesso.
Da lì ha cominciato a spiegarmi che la confidenza é iniziata parlando dei nostri problemi e dei suoi e che il suo saperlo ascoltare,le carezze,il fare consolatorio ,il lodarlo ed apprezzare le sue capacità lavorative ,insomma l'esaltare le sue doti lo lusingavano e lo facevano stare bene.Mi ha fatto tenerezza quando mi ha detto che il da tempo non lo baciavo più (vero,e so anche che a lui piace tanto stare abbracciati a sbaciucchiarsi come un adolescente) invece lei lo afferrava per baciarlo appena ne aveva occasione.Dopo un paio di mesi di confidenze e baci c'é stato il sesso che per un anno é andato come é andato (incontri sessuali comunque rari,non certo tutti i giorni).Me lo ha raccontato certo non vantandosi ma per farmi capire che a lui mancava il contatto e il dialogo e non era alla ricerca di una storia di sesso.
Ho faticato a crederci,molto.Ma lo conosco davvero troppo bene,si é messo totalmente a nudo inoltre conosco la sua sessualità e di cosa ha bisogno per essere efficiente al100% é l'opposto dell'uomo di cui si dice "basta che respiri" anzi,per lui il sesso ,come per me ha sempre avuto bisogno di alcuni aspetti imprescindibili.Diciamo che siamo molto difficili credo sia proprio per questo che tra noi il sesso é sempre stato come all'inizio,mai monotono e sicuramente sempre molto appagante.
La conferma delle sue parole l'ho ricevuta dal backup di whatsapp di un suo precedente telefono dove le perplessità di lei sul perché non riuscisse a funzionare sessualmente tra di loro ,sono state scritte più volte.Una volta l accusava di fare sesso con me(che lui ammetteva senza problemi) e qui lei lo esortava a rimanere in astinenza,poi lo accusava di non piacergli abbastanza ,poi ventilava l'ipotesi che lui avesse problemi anche con me ma volesse negarli.Al che lui le,ha risposto che non é assolutamente impotente e che tutta la situazione probabilmente non lo metteva a suo agio e ribadiva che forse fosse meglio lasciare perdere.Il particolare che ha fatto la differenza e che ha prolungato questa storia é il fattore sorpresa...lei si é pazzamente innamorata di lui e lo voleva nonostante tutto.,voleva lasciare il marito e quando lui pensava di troncare con lei,le sue chiamate e i messaggi "mi manchi,ho bisogno di te ,sto male etc..arrivavano a raffica e lui non aveva la forza di essere risolutivo.A suo tempo mio marito mi aveva anche esortato a chiedere a lei se questa cosa del sesso stentato  fosse vera o meno.Forse nella mente di mio marito,il confessarmi questo particolare voleva  dire che nell'errore ,il suo inconscio non lo ha lasciato libero di dimenticarsi del tutto di noi.
I termini che ho scritto,invornito,facocera,sono termini che ho in effetti letto qui o su un altro forum tematico,non ricordo bene e in effetti il termine "invornito"(rincoglionito) nel caso di mio marito trovo calzi a pennello.Pipino é un termine che uso di mio da sempre.
Il fatto di trovarmi qui é perché ho vissuto e subìto un tradimento,non sono sul sito"tutto sul punto croce" quindi non penso di essere fuori tema.
Incasellare o inquadrare un problema in ogni caso non lo ha reso meno devastante,leggere le vostre storie qui mi sta facendo molto riflettere e alcuni punti di vista mi sono serviti per ragionare su alcuni nodi che ancora avevo e su altri che ancora ho.Mi rendo conto che ,nella sfortuna,ho avuto ed ho la grande fortuna di avere un marito che ha immediatamente cercato tutti i modi per rimediare e cercare di farmi soffrire il meno possibile  in tanti modi  che mi hanno aperto il cuore specialmente perché mi hanno fatto capire come si sentisse nel periodo in cui lui per me era meno che indifferente .Anche rendermi conto della fortuna che lui non si fosse innamorato di questa persona ma solo infatuato (in un messaggio lei diceva lui di "ti amo" , lui rispondeva ,"ti voglio bene" e lei si alterava dicendogli che poteva anche fare uno sforzo e pronunciare anche lui la parola "ti amo".....) questi sono messaggi di poche settimane prima del,patatrac quindi non dell'inizio.Il sentire raccontata la sua sofferenza mi ha fatta sentire per così dire in compagnia,io dovevo rimediare a ciò che aveva contribuito farci arrivare a questo e lui l'esserci arrivato.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Aprile 2015)

Stavo pensando che se avessi voluto affrontare l'altro...per radunarli tutti avrei dovuto affittare l'Olimpico e mettere un palco davanti alla curva sud


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,queste cose che scrivo,sono frutto di lunghe nottate a parlare,parlare,parlare.Non me le ha raccontate per indorarmi la pillola,anzi all'inizio per orgoglio le ha omesse.Cercando poi le motivazioni di tutto questo ,si discuteva sulle carenze che il nostro rapporto aveva avuto dall'anno precedente l'inizio di questa relazione è ovviamente io davo per scontato che la forza motrice fosse come la storia insegna ,il sesso.
> Da lì ha cominciato a spiegarmi che la confidenza é iniziata parlando dei nostri problemi e dei suoi e che il suo saperlo ascoltare,le carezze,il fare consolatorio ,il lodarlo ed apprezzare le sue capacità lavorative ,insomma l'esaltare le sue doti lo lusingavano e lo facevano stare bene.Mi ha fatto tenerezza quando mi ha detto che il da tempo non lo baciavo più (vero,e so anche che a lui piace tanto stare abbracciati a sbaciucchiarsi come un adolescente) invece lei lo afferrava per baciarlo appena ne aveva occasione.Dopo un paio di mesi di confidenze e baci c'é stato il sesso che per un anno é andato come é andato (incontri sessuali comunque rari,non certo tutti i giorni).Me lo ha raccontato certo non vantandosi ma per farmi capire che a lui mancava il contatto e il dialogo e non era alla ricerca di una storia di sesso.
> Ho faticato a crederci,molto.Ma lo conosco davvero troppo bene,si é messo totalmente a nudo inoltre conosco la sua sessualità e di cosa ha bisogno per essere efficiente al100% é l'opposto dell'uomo di cui si dice "basta che respiri" anzi,per lui il sesso ,come per me ha sempre avuto bisogno di alcuni aspetti imprescindibili.Diciamo che siamo molto difficili credo sia proprio per questo che tra noi il sesso é sempre stato come all'inizio,mai monotono e sicuramente sempre molto appagante.
> La conferma delle sue parole l'ho ricevuta dal backup di whatsapp di un suo precedente telefono dove le perplessità di lei sul perché non riuscisse a funzionare sessualmente tra di loro ,sono state scritte più volte.Una volta l accusava di fare sesso con me(che lui ammetteva senza problemi) e qui lei lo esortava a rimanere in astinenza,poi lo accusava di non piacergli abbastanza ,poi ventilava l'ipotesi che lui avesse problemi anche con me ma volesse negarli.Al che lui le,ha risposto che non é assolutamente impotente e che tutta la situazione probabilmente non lo metteva a suo agio e ribadiva che forse fosse meglio lasciare perdere.Il particolare che ha fatto la differenza e che ha prolungato questa storia é il fattore sorpresa...lei si é pazzamente innamorata di lui e lo voleva nonostante tutto.,voleva lasciare il marito e quando lui pensava di troncare con lei,le sue chiamate e i messaggi "mi manchi,ho bisogno di te ,sto male etc..arrivavano a raffica e lui non aveva la forza di essere risolutivo.A suo tempo mio marito mi aveva anche esortato a chiedere a lei se questa cosa del sesso stentato  fosse vera o meno.Forse nella mente di mio marito,il confessarmi questo particolare voleva  dire che nell'errore ,il suo inconscio non lo ha lasciato libero di dimenticarsi del tutto di noi.
> ...



Capito. Quindi hai scritto dopo aver letto molto.
Fai bene a scrivere perché, per me, hai elaborato una versione molto amantecentrica. Non dubito che questo particolare tradimento così come lo hai elaborato abbia rivitalizzato il vostro rapporto.
Io trovo che tu stia descrivendo la vostra relazione come una tra amanti e  quella con l'amante come un matrimonio decennale. O sei stata molto influenzata dalla tua storia famigliare o sei un'amante che interpreta la moglie. Non so se mi spiego. Parlo di ruoli.


----------



## Tessa (26 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che se avessi voluto affrontare l'altro...per radunarli tutti avrei dovuto affittare l'Olimpico e mettere un palco davanti alla curva esud


Sei simpaticissimo!
E se riesci a ironizzare cosi sei sulla buona strada!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei simpaticissimo!
> E se riesci a ironizzare cosi sei sulla buona strada!


Grazie, l'ironia mi ha salvato di certo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che se avessi voluto affrontare l'altro...per radunarli tutti avrei dovuto affittare l'Olimpico e mettere un palco davanti alla curva sud


Gemella del mio.
Pensa poveretta com'è messa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un pezzo di m....  praticamente con una faccia tosta incredibile...Non bastava che la tradiva...


Dal punto di vista di una moglie, ma anche semplicemente di chi ha un minimo di principi attivi dentro di sè, non è certo il massimo, certo. Un vero stronzo. Però era assolutamente irresistibile, e io lo amavo alla follia, certa anche (scioccamente) di non essere a mia volta tradita; ma chi lo sa cosa ha veramente fatto? Facile che abia avuto altre storie anche mentre diceva di essere pazzo di me. E appunto perchè non mi convinceva comunque, nonostante l'amore, l'ho lasciato perdere.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che se avessi voluto affrontare l'altro...per radunarli tutti avrei dovuto affittare l'Olimpico e mettere un palco davanti alla curva sud


Marooooo che esagerato !!!!


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capito. Quindi hai scritto dopo aver letto molto.
> Fai bene a scrivere perché, per me, hai elaborato una versione molto amantecentrica. Non dubito che questo particolare tradimento così come lo hai elaborato abbia rivitalizzato il vostro rapporto.
> Io trovo che tu stia descrivendo la vostra relazione come una tra amanti e  quella con l'amante come un matrimonio decennale. O sei stata molto influenzata dalla tua storia famigliare o sei un'amante che interpreta la moglie. Non so se mi spiego. Parlo di ruoli.


Si,infatti abbiamo riso spesso si questo rovesciamento di ruoli.
Lei pedante  ,gelosa ,guai se osava lanciare uno sguardo ad una donna ,insicura con una sessualità abbastanza inibita e piatta.
Io mai stata gelosa,sicura di me,indipendente con una sessualità consapevole e piuttosto disinibita .Ti giuro che non faccio fatica a credergli quando mi ha detto che il sesso con me é ben altra cosa,sono consapevole di avere alcune caratteristiche che non passano inosservate che sono poi le cose che lui mi ripete spesso ,come quando mi dice che se io avessi un amante questo non mi lascerebbe mai nella vita fosse anche solo per il sesso.Insomma a ognuno i suoi meriti e questo mio,non escludo che abbia avuto un buon peso nella sua freddezza a letto con lei e spesso mi domando se avesse trovato del sesso fantastico come sarebbe andata a finire.Mah..
Una volta mi ha detto che forse era l'unico caso di uomo che dal l'amante voleva coccole  parole e rassicurazioni e dalla moglie continuava a desiderare sesso...
Una volta gli ho chiesto di definire quella relazione. Mi ha risposto decisamente di tenerezza e discorsi gne gne..
Come ripeto ,in quella coppia c'era anche lei innamorata di lui e con una notevole astinenza sessuale sulle spalle quindi hanno sicuramente cercato di dare un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gemella del mio.
> Pensa poveretta com'è messa.



Io ho realizzato la maggior parte dei tradimenti del mio ex marito a divorzio conclamato, semplicemente traendo delle conclusioni che anche un bambino di sei anni non avrebbe avuto difficoltà a realizzare. Esempio: vacanza nelle isole greche da ragazzi. Nel pullman che da Patrasso ci porta al Pireo noto che una bella ragazza fiorentina fa di tutto, nonostante la mia presenza, per mettersi in mostra agli occhi di lui. Che sbava visibilmente. Accampamento in sacco a pelo al porto in attesa del traghetto mattutino per Mikonos e lui che va a a procacciare del cibo mentre la polla fa la guardia ai bagagli. Torna dopo due ore durante le quali anche lei, parcheggiata con le sue amiche nelle vicinanze, sparisce. Realizzare dopo vent'anni che se l'è scopata serenamente da qualche parte è da idioti, vero? Eppure così è stato. Oppure: Amsterdam, vacanza noi due e due amici maschi. Mi mollano al bar dell'ostello con la scusa del bancomat, a colazione, alla mercè dei peggio tossici, per tornare serafici nel tardo pomeriggio. Quartiere rosso? Donnina qualsiasi? Non lo so, di sicuro era andato a divertirsi incurante di me. And so on.  
E me lo sono sposato pure. Ma pensavo, beata innocenza, che le mie fossero solo illazioni, pensieri sporchi di cui anche vergognarsi. Non avevo la più pallida idea di come potessero, anche, funzionare, i rapporti. Vivevo nella fantasia dell'amore ideale. Una mezza svegliata me la sono data quando ho scoperto il tradimento principe con la mia migliore amica mentre ero incita, ma perfino lì un occhio continuava il suo sonno beato.. Una cogliona imperiale insomma, per giunta incastrata in dinamiche complesse di tipo familiare che non mi consentirono lo sgancio definitivo per lungo tempo. Tempo nel quale sopravvissi anche grazie agli amorazzi extra. 

Infinito squallore a rileggermi. Infinito. E tristezza per questa ultima fetta di vita, più che decennale, nella quale finalmente respiravo a pieni polmoni la bellezza della purezza e della semplicità e dell'onestà e della fiducia e blablabla. Una macchia, forse indelebile, anche in questo tempo, che mi riporta indietro a dolori antichi.


----------



## drusilla (26 Aprile 2015)

Mistral, non trovi delle contradizioni?
Tuo marito ha avuto un'amante per un anno di cui cercava coccole vicinanza etc non sesso perché da te l'aveva. Ma poi ti dice che saresti un'amante ideale perché sei disinibita e non ci si stancherebbe mai...
A parte che non funziona così...  tu continui a essere incazzata per la parte sessuale e giri e rigiri e non ti senti di merda per come lui ha voluta quella persona anche se non poteva trombarsela???
E ripeto: le persone si lasciano anche se il sesso è super, oppure si rimane anche se il sesso fa cagare; non è matematica 2+2=4


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Una volta mi ha detto che forse era l'unico caso di uomo che dal l'amante voleva coccole  parole e rassicurazioni e dalla moglie continuava a desiderare sesso...


Per mio marito funzionava al contrario la gelosia: la moglie lo lasciava libero e bello di muoversi come credeva, l'amante era una rompicoglioni mondiale. Ma evidentemente a lui stava bene così, o almeno per un bel periodo è stato esattamente quello che cercava: superattenzioni e gratificazioni a go go, ma il punto non è come lei o io fossimo o non fossimo, il punto è che lui si era sbandato, per millemila ragioni, e qualunque cosa arrivasse da lei era ben accetto come una manna. Triste da realizzare da parte di un tradito, ma parecchio verosimile.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che se avessi voluto affrontare l'altro...per radunarli tutti avrei dovuto affittare l'Olimpico e mettere un palco davanti alla curva sud


Daiiii!!!! Non essere così cinico!


----------



## Horny (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in "confessionale", confesso che lo scrivere qui mi sta riportando alla mente passaggi della mia vita in cui sono stata "l'altra". Non che me ne fossi dimenticata totalmente, ma mi sembrava davvero che il tutto appartenesse ad una dimensione in cui ero più che giustificata (dal punto di vista di allora) e nella quale tutto, o quasi, era lecito.
> 
> Dopo due anni di grande amore con un uomo sposato (lo ero anch'io), finito da qualche mese perchè lui raccattava consensi femminili pure nel deserto del Sahara e io non riuscivo più a tollerarlo, proprio mentre cercavo di smaltirlo, qualcuno (in ritardo di un bel po') informò la moglie dandole le coordinate per trovarmi. Lei si presentò a casa mia con bambino al seguito e dopo un po' arrivò anche lui, dopo avermi informata con un messaggio della tragedia che si stava consumando a casa sua. Non l'avevo mai vista e mi colpì moltissimo la sua bellezza: il confronto tra me e lei era quello di uno straccetto del mercatino messo accanto ad un capo di sartoria. Vabbè, cazzate, ma è stata la prima cosa che mi venne in mente. Lei era furiosa, lui serafico in poltrona non batteva ciglio. Il mio ex marito portò i bambini a giocare in un'altra stanza e io confermai in parte quello che lui sosteneva, cioè che eravamo stati amici, ma che ora non ci frequentavamo più (i contatti comunque erano per lavoro) dato che io avevo cambiato zona d'azione (verità). Solo adesso mi rendo conto di cosa possa aver provato lei; ai tempi davo per scontato, da quello che mi diceva lui, che fosse avvezza alle scorribande extraconiugali del marito, e che le stesse bene così, per svariate ragioni che non stiamo ad indagare. E comunque l'avermi affrontata, seppure a storia finita, non servì a nulla, nè a smuovere un qualsiasi sentimento di pena nè di rimorso o pentimento, nè in me nè in lui, e credo che anche fosse successo  durante la storia, non avrebbe intaccato nulla perchè eravamo presi ed egoisti.
> 
> Ergo, affrontare l'altro/a non serve ad un beneamato. E' affrontare se stessi che è un casino: è l'unico passaggio che serve veramente. Mi sa


cavoli ma che squallore.
davvero.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mistral, non trovi delle contradizioni?
> Tuo marito ha avuto un'amante per un anno di cui cercava coccole vicinanza etc non sesso perché da te l'aveva. Ma poi ti dice che saresti un'amante ideale perché sei disinibita e non ci si stancherebbe mai...
> A parte che non funziona così...  tu continui a essere incazzata per la parte sessuale e giri e rigiri e non ti senti di merda per come lui ha voluta quella persona anche se non poteva trombarsela???
> E ripeto: le persone si lasciano anche se il sesso è super, oppure si rimane anche se il sesso fa cagare; non è matematica 2+2=4


Quoto


----------



## Horny (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un seriale ha questo gusto del farlo prendendo in giro. È un elemento più forte del sesso.
> È l'affermazione del sé e della propria indipendenza proprio di chi non è in grado di essere indipendente.


cioé???


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per mio marito funzionava al contrario la gelosia: la moglie lo lasciava libero e bello di muoversi come credeva, l'amante era una rompicoglioni mondiale. Ma evidentemente a lui stava bene così, o almeno per un bel periodo è stato esattamente quello che cercava: superattenzioni e gratificazioni a go go, ma il punto non è come lei o io fossimo o non fossimo, il punto è che lui si era sbandato, per millemila ragioni, e qualunque cosa arrivasse da lei era ben accetto come una manna. Triste da realizzare da parte di un tradito, ma parecchio verosimile.


Anche l'altra,nel caso mio,era gelosa...Una volta lui mi regalò una borsa,lei cambiò colore e gli diceva che se fosse al posto mio lo seguirebbe ovunque con la macchina e non gli permetterebbe di uscire con gli amici...Se tardava di tornare a casa lo chiamava....E lui si sentiva gratificato...Se lo chiamavo io invece gli davo sui nervi...


----------



## Horny (26 Aprile 2015)

ma perché voler conoscere queste persone?
e perché prestarsi a tali scene?
tutti i personaggi, intendo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma perché voler conoscere queste persone?
> e perché prestarsi a tali scene?
> tutti i personaggi, intendo.


Perché a volte l'autolesionismo viene spontaneo


----------



## Traccia (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Si,infatti abbiamo riso spesso si questo rovesciamento di ruoli.
> Lei pedante  ,gelosa ,guai se osava lanciare uno sguardo ad una donna ,insicura con una sessualità abbastanza inibita e piatta.
> Io mai stata gelosa,sicura di me,indipendente con una sessualità consapevole e piuttosto disinibita .Ti giuro che non faccio fatica a credergli quando mi ha detto che il sesso con me é ben altra cosa,sono consapevole di avere alcune caratteristiche che non passano inosservate che sono poi le cose che lui mi ripete spesso ,come quando mi dice che se io avessi un amante questo non mi lascerebbe mai nella vita fosse anche solo per il sesso.Insomma a ognuno i suoi meriti e questo mio,non escludo che abbia avuto un buon peso nella sua freddezza a letto con lei e spesso mi domando se avesse trovato del sesso fantastico come sarebbe andata a finire.Mah..
> Una volta mi ha detto che forse era l'unico caso di uomo che dal l'amante voleva coccole  parole e rassicurazioni e dalla moglie continuava a desiderare sesso...
> ...


Interessante come e quante sfaccettature ci siano in ciò che chiamiamo tradimento.
Questa non l'avrei mai immaginata.

Posso dire una cosa? 
Se fossi tradita dal mio uomo che va a cercare una "botta e via" FORSE FORSE ma moooooooooolto remoticamente forse, potrei anche accettarlo. Dipende da quanto lo amo e ovviamente da mille fattori. Botta e via, zero coinvolgimenti, luna, mare, stelle, palma, vino, atmosfera, ci scappa e poi addio. NON LO SO, ma fooooooorse potrei capirlo. FORSE. 
Ma uno che mi tradisce per coccole, calore, affetto, cuore, dolcezza, intimità mentale e di altro genere...veramente mi farebbe finire sotto un treno!!!! Che ti giuro, mi ammazzerebbe completamente, come se del resto scoprissi una storia parallela di anni. 
Paradossalmente l'ormone impazzito che ti fa cedere ad una tentazione ed una voglia una tantum per me è "meno pesante" di un tradimento con coinvolgimento emotivo.
Brava tu che sei riuscita a capire, superare ed addirittura migliorare aspetti di te in tal senso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché a volte l'autolesionismo viene spontaneo



Forse, da parte dei traditi, a volte non sono sufficienti gli scontri col traditore per sfogare tutta la rabbia che si ha dentro; forse non gli si crede fino in fondo e si cerca attraverso il contatto con l'altro/a il riscontro di dettagli che stonano; forse si vuole guardarlo/a negli occhi almeno una volta, se non la/o si conosce fisicamente, per cercare di capire in quali laghi d'ammore si sia perso l'amato bene; forse si è solo autolesionisti tanto per aggiungere dolore al dolore; forse si ha bisogno di "fare" qualcosa e non si riesce a canalizzare diversamente tale bisogno. 

O forse solo per prendersi l'amara soddisfazione di mandarla/o affanculo _vis_-a-_vis _


Io vorrei osservarla, visto che me la fate venire in mente (devo andarmene al più presto di quà ) almeno una volta, anche da lontano, tanto per vedere l'effettocheffà sto marcantonio di femminone arrancato su tacchi 14 e sbilanciato da tettone e labbrone sul davanti.. Ehm.. Epperò si è rifatta pure il culo, dunque secondo il Principio di le Chatelier dovrebbe stare almeno in piedi :rotfl:. E poi ci ha le orecchie rifatte, che sono due, a fungere da pennoni equilibranti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Daiiii!!!! Non essere così cinico!


Hai ragione, forse basta il Palalottomatica


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, forse basta il Palalottomatica


Stai troppo avanti!! La tua ironia è contagiosa!!! Continua così che fai bene a tutti!! A me sicuro aiuta! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Interessante come e quante sfaccettature ci siano in ciò che chiamiamo tradimento.
> Questa non l'avrei mai immaginata.
> 
> Posso dire una cosa?
> ...


Ma lui i baci,le coccole,il dormire intrecciati li ha sempre voluti da me,sono io che ad un certo punto ho iniziato a sbuffare.Lui ha ammesso di aver accettato da un'altra ciò che voleva da me.Per un certo periodo lo ha fatto stare bene poi ha maturato l'idea che non aveva senso e che lui la vita la rivoleva completa con me  ma dall'altra parte c'era una donna che si era fatta un film e vedeva in lui la via d'uscita dal suo matrimonio e nel tentativo di non urtarla e di non farla innervosire troppo ha preso tempo sperando che tutte le cose che non andavano le divenissero insopportabili e lo scaricasse (tipico comportamento da eroe) ma si sa ,noi donne dobbiamo sempre immolarci a salvatrici dell'universo ma non ultimo dalle domande insistenti che lei faceva sul mio conto,non escludo che si fosse innescata una competizione nei miei confronti e che mollare senza averlo fatto capitolare del tutto lo vedesse come una sconfitta..la mente é strana.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse, da parte dei traditi, a volte non sono sufficienti gli scontri col traditore per sfogare tutta la rabbia che si ha dentro; forse non gli si crede fino in fondo e si cerca attraverso il contatto con l'altro/a il riscontro di dettagli che stonano; forse si vuole guardarlo/a negli occhi almeno una volta, se non la/o si conosce fisicamente, per cercare di capire in quali laghi d'ammore si sia perso l'amato bene; forse si è solo autolesionisti tanto per aggiungere dolore al dolore; forse si ha bisogno di "fare" qualcosa e non si riesce a canalizzare diversamente tale bisogno.
> 
> O forse solo per prendersi l'amara soddisfazione di mandarla/o affanculo _vis_-a-_vis _
> 
> ...


Ma lo so Mary...tante di quelle cose infelici che feci al epoca non le farei adesso perché alla fine si diventa un cane che si morde la coda.E più il traditore dice e più chiedi e vuoi sapere...che poi qualsiasi cosa diranno bene non ti starà eh?Che poi non è neanche detto che pur parlando con l'amante  ti dirà la verità(quando chiamai lei per la prima volta dopo la bomba 2 anni fa negò tutto)....Alla fine è un circolo vizioso che non porta a niente,finisci per torturarti nel tentativo di autoconvincerti che perfino mentre ti tradiva tu eri comunque "superiore" per lui,che non era sentimentalmente coinvolto....Che era solo un bisogno fisico...Ma entrambi le condizioni alla fine ti portano a svalutarlo.Per cui come la metti e come la giri sempre un tradimento è ed i dettagli non fanno altro che trascinarti sempre piu in basso...


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Interessante come e quante sfaccettature ci siano in ciò che chiamiamo tradimento.
> Questa non l'avrei mai immaginata.
> 
> Posso dire una cosa?
> ...


In entrambi i casi sempre lo svaluti...Si fosse innamorato ti dici "come ha potuto dimenticarsi una vita vissuta insieme?",fosse una scapatella per sesso ti chiedi "e per una scopata ha sacrificato una famiglia?"....Non ci sono spiegazioni che possano addolcire la pillola anche perché tu sai i fatti ma nella sua testa non ci sei,i suoi sentimenti,i suoi pensieri...Ci sono cose che il tradito non saprà mai...O parti da zero o non parti proprio.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Mio marito mi ha esortato più volte ad avere un incontro con la valchiria perché voleva che ripetesse davanti a lui le cose che lei mi aveva detto ma anche se ero tentata non l'ho fatto perché ho avuto chiari riscontri di sonore bugie che mi ha raccontato per addossare tutte le colpe a lui e pararsi le terga.E siccome che ogni parola o descrizione pesante mi é costata settimane di digestione anche se poi era evidente che non fosse vera,ho preferito non avere ancora tutta una serie di dettagli di parte da metabolizzare.Sono frasi che ancora ora mi girano in mente e mi fanno salire la rabbia ,mi fanno salire la rabbia perché quando l'ho chiamata al telefono dopo che venne a galla il fattaccio,io le dissi che la perdonavo,di cercare di risolvere i suoi problemi con suo marito o di andarsene e di cercare la sua felicità altrove e non sulle rovine della vita di qualcun'altro,specie non sulle rovine di tre ragazzini che desiderano solo avere una famiglia con mamma e papà .Quindi non aveva motivo di voler affossare mio marito ai miei occhi.
Lei piagnucolò,ringraziò,giurò di sparire dalle nostre vite e di considerarla morta,che le lo aveva fatto per lui,per evitare che ci lasciasse o che si cercasse altroconfused..ripeteva,scusa,scusa,sono un mostro,sbagliare é umano ma perseverare sarebbe diabolico.Per me era chiusa lí.
Ma quando poi mi ricontatti per farmi sapere  determinati particolari che erano raccontati in modo opposto a come li aveva descritti mi marito,lo insulti etc e poi lo ricontatti dopo due mesi per dargli appuntamento a casa tua per fare l'amore è lo esorti a scrivere se si o no...beh,cosa dovrei fare??
Mi sono ripromessa di regalarmi una piccola vendetta per il complecorna,quindi manca poco.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cioé???



Per me un seriale ha un'identità personale debole che puntella sia con il matrimonio sia con le avventure. Sono due aspetti necessari. Ma ovviamente il matrimonio è quello più necessario perché i tradimenti seriali sarebbero tristezza infinita e non rafforzerebbero un bel niente.
La componente trasgressiva è molto forte perché fa sentire libero da quel rapporto che è tanto importante ma che contemporaneamente fa sentire deboli.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito mi ha esortato più volte ad avere un incontro con la valchiria perché voleva che ripetesse davanti a lui le cose che lei mi aveva detto ma anche se ero tentata non l'ho fatto perché ho avuto chiari riscontri di sonore bugie che mi ha raccontato per addossare tutte le colpe a lui e pararsi le terga.E siccome che ogni parola o descrizione pesante mi é costata settimane di digestione anche se poi era evidente che non fosse vera,ho preferito non avere ancora tutta una serie di dettagli di parte da metabolizzare.Sono frasi che ancora ora mi girano in mente e mi fanno salire la rabbia ,mi fanno salire la rabbia perché quando l'ho chiamata al telefono dopo che venne a galla il fattaccio,io le dissi che la perdonavo,di cercare di risolvere i suoi problemi con suo marito o di andarsene e di cercare la sua felicità altrove e non sulle rovine della vita di qualcun'altro,specie non sulle rovine di tre ragazzini che desiderano solo avere una famiglia con mamma e papà .Quindi non aveva motivo di voler affossare mio marito ai miei occhi.
> Lei piagnucolò,ringraziò,giurò di sparire dalle nostre vite e di considerarla morta,che le lo aveva fatto per lui,per evitare che ci lasciasse o che si cercasse altroconfused..ripeteva,scusa,scusa,sono un mostro,sbagliare é umano ma perseverare sarebbe diabolico.Per me era chiusa lí.
> Ma quando poi mi ricontatti per farmi sapere  determinati particolari che erano raccontati in modo opposto a come li aveva descritti mi marito,lo insulti etc e poi lo ricontatti dopo due mesi per dargli appuntamento a casa tua per fare l'amore è lo esorti a scrivere se si o no...beh,cosa dovrei fare??
> Mi sono ripromessa di regalarmi una piccola vendetta per il complecorna,quindi manca poco.


Ma tu non devi giustificarti mistral....giustificarti perché in preda alla rabbia del momento
hai agito come hai agito?Io sfido qualsiasi donna a non arrabbiarsi e mi chiedo se esiste qualche tradita che alla scoperta del fatto non abbia definito la amante con qualche parolaccia....L'importante è che state ricostruendo e che la rabbia iniziale sia sbiadita....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito mi ha esortato più volte ad avere un incontro con la valchiria perché voleva che ripetesse davanti a lui le cose che lei mi aveva detto ma anche se ero tentata non l'ho fatto perché ho avuto chiari riscontri di sonore bugie che mi ha raccontato per addossare tutte le colpe a lui e pararsi le terga.E siccome che ogni parola o descrizione pesante mi é costata settimane di digestione anche se poi era evidente che non fosse vera,ho preferito non avere ancora tutta una serie di dettagli di parte da metabolizzare.Sono frasi che ancora ora mi girano in mente e mi fanno salire la rabbia ,mi fanno salire la rabbia perché quando l'ho chiamata al telefono dopo che venne a galla il fattaccio,io le dissi che la perdonavo,di cercare di risolvere i suoi problemi con suo marito o di andarsene e di cercare la sua felicità altrove e non sulle rovine della vita di qualcun'altro,specie non sulle rovine di tre ragazzini che desiderano solo avere una famiglia con mamma e papà .Quindi non aveva motivo di voler affossare mio marito ai miei occhi.
> Lei piagnucolò,ringraziò,giurò di sparire dalle nostre vite e di considerarla morta,che le lo aveva fatto per lui,per evitare che ci lasciasse o che si cercasse altroconfused..ripeteva,scusa,scusa,sono un mostro,sbagliare é umano ma perseverare sarebbe diabolico.Per me era chiusa lí.
> Ma quando poi mi ricontatti per farmi sapere  determinati particolari che erano raccontati in modo opposto a come li aveva descritti mi marito,lo insulti etc e poi lo ricontatti dopo due mesi per dargli appuntamento a casa tua per fare l'amore è lo esorti a scrivere se si o no...beh,cosa dovrei fare??
> Mi sono ripromessa di regalarmi una piccola vendetta per il complecorna,quindi manca poco.


Traccia ha sfiorato quello che per me è il nodo.

Tu vuoi sentirti sessualmente irresistibile e in grado di legare lui con questo. Ma come ha detto Drusilla non funziona così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu non devi giustificarti mistral....giustificarti perché in preda alla rabbia del momento
> hai agito come hai agito?Io sfido qualsiasi donna a non arrabbiarsi e mi chiedo se esiste qualche tradita che alla scoperta del fatto non abbia definito la amante con qualche parolaccia....L'importante è che state ricostruendo e che la rabbia iniziale sia sbiadita....


Al di là dei comportamenti da facocera che basterebbero per definire l'amante.

Quello che è importante è questo bisogno estremo di demolirla che ha mistral.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là dei comportamenti da facocera che basterebbero per definire l'amante.
> 
> Quello che è importante è questo bisogno estremo di demolirla che ha mistral.


Un modo per confermare la propria superiorità e i racconti del traditore è  proprio quello di demolire l'amante....Poi il bisogno de sentirsi "al sicuro"..."quella si è rivelata per lo zero che è,lui lo sa ed ha capito che meglio di me non ce n'è "


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un modo per confermare la propria superiorità e i racconti del traditore è  proprio quello di demolire l'amante....Poi il bisogno de sentirsi "al sicuro"..."quella si è rivelata per lo zero che è,lui lo sa ed ha capito che meglio di me non ce n'è "


Ecco mi stai aiutando a mettere a fuoco: Mistral ha bisogno di sentirsi superiore ma non solo all'amante, anche a lui e, probabilmente, ad altre. La madre? L'amante del padre?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma lo so Mary...tante di quelle cose infelici che feci al epoca non le farei adesso perché alla fine si diventa un cane che si morde la coda.E più il traditore dice e più chiedi e vuoi sapere...che poi qualsiasi cosa diranno bene non ti starà eh?Che poi non è neanche detto che pur parlando con l'amante  ti dirà la verità(quando chiamai lei per la prima volta dopo la bomba 2 anni fa negò tutto)....*Alla fine è un circolo vizioso che non porta a niente,*finisci per torturarti nel tentativo di autoconvincerti che perfino mentre ti tradiva tu eri comunque "superiore" per lui,che non era sentimentalmente coinvolto....Che era solo un bisogno fisico...Ma entrambi le condizioni alla fine ti portano a svalutarlo.Per cui come la metti e come la giri sempre un tradimento è ed i dettagli non fanno altro che trascinarti sempre piu in basso...


Quanta verità nelle tue parole.....





Eratò ha detto:


> Un modo per confermare la propria superiorità e i racconti del traditore è  proprio quello di demolire l'amante....Poi il bisogno de sentirsi "al sicuro"..."quella si è rivelata per lo zero che è,lui lo sa ed ha capito che meglio di me non ce n'è "


Credo sia umano, almeno i primi tempi, autoconvincersi di essere qualcosa di buono, per lui e per se stessi. Il termine di paragone primario, ovviamente, è l'altra e demolirla ai propri occhi appare come un gesto sensato. Peccato che la nostra ricostruzione non si faccia con i mattoncini scheggiati di qualcun altro, ma solo con qualcosa di esclusivamente intimo e personale. Questo sto capendo strada facendo...


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi stai aiutando a mettere a fuoco: Mistral ha bisogno di sentirsi superiore ma non solo all'amante, anche a lui e, probabilmente, ad altre. La madre? L'amante del padre?


ti spieghi meglio?Parli del passato di mistral? Forse mi son persa qualcosa?


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi stai aiutando a mettere a fuoco: Mistral ha bisogno di sentirsi superiore ma non solo all'amante, anche a lui e, probabilmente, ad altre. La madre? L'amante del padre?


Ma no dai...io sono solo grata che nella nostra coppia siamo entrambi consapevoli di quanto sia importante la nostra storia.Abbiamo commesso degli errori,per fortuna abbiamo avuto la possibilità di cercare di rimediare soprattutto riscoprendo di amarci visceralmente,io ho dato la possibilità a lui e lui a me,se lui avesse voluto andarsene con lei,io non avrei avuto la possibilità di perdonare ,ricostruire o dimostrare un bel niente.
L'evidenza che lui abbia preferito me e io lui mi,pare palese ma non lo vedo come una questione di competizione,per poter continuare la nostra storia doveva per forza decretassi il vincitore che nel nostro caso é stato il noi.
Uno psicoterapeuta ,alla mia domanda riguardante quale fosse il primo segnale positivo per iniziare la ricostruzione ,mi disse che quando fossero ripresi i rapporti sessuali specialmente se appaganti e liberi da pensieri ,sarebbe stato un enorme passo perché il sesso non mente e finché persiste un disagio il farlo filare liscio é difficile .
Noi abbiamo passato la prima notte a parlare e per settimane ,ogni giorno ,anche più volte al giorno ,in macchina ,nel letto,sulla scalinata che porta al mare ,ovunque(eravamo in vacanza) abbiamo fatto tutto il sesso possibile,avevamo un desiderio incontenibile di stare insieme di accarezzarci,baciarci possederci e ci siamo detti "quanto mi sei mancata/o".
Competizione con mia mamma direi di no,sono molto indipendente ,mia mamma é molto in gamba ma completamente diversa da me,il mio papà ha lavorato una vita fianco a fianco con mia mamma e con noi figli e di amanti mai nemmeno l'ombra ,da qualche anno vive tra le nuvole e su cosa stia combinando lassú non posso avere certezza ma immagino sia sempre innamorato di mia mamma.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ti spieghi meglio?Parli del passato di mistral? Forse mi son persa qualcosa?


Sono già stata smentita da Mistral.
Avevo percepito in lei un'idea della relazione che mi aveva fatto sorgere quel dubbio.
Non viviamo le relazioni mai totalmente liberi ma condizionati dalle nostre esperienze e dall'ideale di coppia che ci siamo costruiti.
Il suo ideale così centrato sul sesso mi ha colpita.
Infatti è forte la sua delusione  per aver scoperto che non bastava. Anche se continua a volerlo considerare centrale.
Voglio dire che già è ridicolo che un'amante si vanti di essere disinibita, è ancora più ridicolo che lo faccia una moglie.
Tre figli e lui dovrebbe sentirsi legato da questo?


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là dei comportamenti da facocera che basterebbero per definire l'amante.
> 
> Quello che è importante è questo bisogno estremo di demolirla che ha mistral.


Su questo hai ragione ,il desiderio di demolirla mi ravviva ogni tanto le giornate ma avrei in mano delle armi di distruzione che se le usassi,demolirla sarebbe  dire poco.
Se rivelassi al marito (che conosco) che a casa sua si ricevono altri uomini quando lui va al lavoro,che la moglie in ufficio si lavora  i clienti in diversi modi e nelle giornate di ufficio deserto cerca anche di fare il remake di Moana e il capoufficio per poi intrattenersi in macchina a far giochetti di bocca prima di tornare a casa a dargli il bacino del benvenuto beh....la,potrei rovinare sia sul lavoro (dove certe tresche con i clienti non sono ammesse) che con la sua famiglia .Ti prego di credermi che lei ha cercato di demolire lui e me con menzogne e senza elementi in mano figuriamoci se avesse avuto elementi di questa portata in mano.
Credo che nella mia mente ,il bisogno di demolirla sia scaturito dalla sua frase "IO merito di meglio,certi uomini meglio perderli che trovarli " ergo,la merda la merito io, lei facocera merita l'uomo onesto e sincero che tralaltro ha a casa beato e ignaro.Questo un po' mi fa icazzare.Diciamo che poteva tacere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione ,il desiderio di demolirla mi ravviva ogni tanto le giornate ma avrei in mano delle armi di distruzione che se le usassi,demolirla sarebbe  dire poco.
> Se rivelassi al marito (che conosco) che a casa sua si ricevono altri uomini quando lui va al lavoro,che la moglie in ufficio si lavora  i clienti in diversi modi e nelle giornate di ufficio deserto cerca anche di fare il remake di Moana e il capoufficio per poi intrattenersi in macchina a far giochetti di bocca prima di tornare a casa a dargli il bacino del benvenuto beh....la,potrei rovinare sia sul lavoro (dove certe tresche con i clienti non sono ammesse) che con la sua famiglia .Ti prego di credermi che lei ha cercato di demolire lui e me con menzogne e senza elementi in mano figuriamoci se avesse avuto elementi di questa portata in mano.
> Credo che nella mia mente ,il bisogno di demolirla sia scaturito dalla sua frase "IO merito di meglio,certi uomini meglio perderli che trovarli " ergo,la merda la merito io, lei facocera merita l'uomo onesto e sincero che tra l'altro ha a casa beato e ignaro.Questo un po' mi fa incazzare.Diciamo che poteva tacere.


Anche lei ha bisogno di consolidare la sua identità e parla per sé, non per te (vero Eratò?).

Ti interessa la valutazione che fa di te lei?
Non ti viene il dubbio che uno che ha una moglie tanto vistosa possa compiacersi delle sue abilità? Del resto è su quel piano che tu ti senti vincente.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei ha bisogno di consolidare la sua identità e parla per sé, non per te (vero Eratò?).
> 
> Ti interessa la valutazione che fa di te lei?
> Non ti viene il dubbio che uno che ha una moglie tanto vistosa possa compiacersi delle sue abilità? Del resto è su quel piano che tu ti senti vincente.


Giusto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei ha bisogno di consolidare la sua identità e parla per sé, non per te (vero Eratò?).
> 
> Ti interessa la valutazione che fa di te lei?
> Non ti viene il dubbio che uno che ha una moglie tanto vistosa possa compiacersi delle sue abilità? Del resto è su quel piano che tu ti senti vincente.



Mizzica, ma siete delle iene :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono già stata smentita da Mistral.
> Avevo percepito in lei un'idea della relazione che mi aveva fatto sorgere quel dubbio.
> Non viviamo le relazioni mai totalmente liberi ma condizionati dalle nostre esperienze e dall'ideale di coppia che ci siamo costruiti.
> Il suo ideale così centrato sul sesso mi ha colpita.
> ...


Certo,siamo,legati da ben altro.
Il raffronto sul sesso era meramente riferito al cercare le motivazioni per il sesso che non funzionava tra loro.
Il resto,affetto,complicità,confidenze ,coccole ha funzionato molto bene tra loro.Se ha tradito ha sicuramente creduto di trovare di meglio di ciò che aveva a casa e di sicuro a casa coccole comprensione ed empatia da qualche tempo non ce n'era traccia.Ho attraversato una crisi de mezza età in cui vedevo il bicchiere mezzo vuoto e non vedevo le grandi cose che avevo.Anzi,vedevo ovunque uomini migliori di lui.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei ha bisogno di consolidare la sua identità e parla per sé, non per te (vero Eratò?).
> 
> Ti interessa la valutazione che fa di te lei?
> Non ti viene il dubbio che uno che ha una moglie tanto vistosa possa compiacersi delle sue abilità? Del resto è su quel piano che tu ti senti vincente.


Scusami ,sono un po' tarda.Ti riferisci a me come "moglie vistosa"?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusami ,sono un po' tarda.Ti riferisci a me come "moglie vistosa"?


Credo di no...


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,siamo,legati da ben altro.
> Il raffronto sul sesso era meramente riferito al cercare le motivazioni per il sesso che non funzionava tra loro.
> Il resto,affetto,complicità,confidenze ,coccole ha funzionato molto bene tra loro.Se ha tradito ha sicuramente creduto di trovare di meglio di ciò che aveva a casa e di sicuro a casa coccole comprensione ed empatia da qualche tempo non ce n'era traccia.Ho attraversato una crisi de mezza età in cui vedevo il bicchiere mezzo vuoto e non vedevo le grandi cose che avevo.Anzi,vedevo ovunque uomini migliori di lui.


Ma tu secondo me vorresti per lo più convincere te stessa che l'amante era tutto fumo e nient arrosto....Cioè per come la descrivi sembra una tutt apparenza ma che alla fin fine non conclude niente perché sessualmente non è riuscita ad avere dei rapporti sessuali completi con tuo marito....


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2015)

io non ho mica capito perchè su un forum non si può dire peste e corna dell'amante del proprio marito
secondo me sono parole su un forum che possono aiutare a fare il punto nella vita reale


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> io non ho mica capito perchè su un forum non si può dire peste e corna dell'amante del proprio marito
> secondo me sono parole su un forum che possono aiutare a fare il punto nella vita reale


Ma si possono dire come no (son stata la prima ) ma è anche importante ridimensionare e uscire dalla "competizione" moglie -amante a favore della coppia...


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma si possono dire come no (son stata la prima ) ma è anche importante ridimensionare e uscire dalla "competizione" moglie -amante a favore della coppia...



può essere un modo anche quello, o sbaglio?
tipo sputare fuori tutto il veleno, e amen


----------



## Traccia (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu secondo me vorresti per lo più convincere te stessa che l'amante era tutto fumo e nient arrosto....Cioè per come la descrivi sembra una tutt apparenza ma che alla fin fine non conclude niente perché sessualmente non è riuscita ad avere dei rapporti sessuali completi con tuo marito....


Anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione... 

Il che secondo me 
Da un lato è un bene per riabilitare l'altro /a, e per darsi una chiave di lettura al fine di superare il tutto. Bisogna per forza aggrapparsi ad una idea dell'altro pessima per darsi un'altra possibilità. 

Da un altro lato è un male se ci fa perdere di lucidità ed obiettività. 

Sfido chiunque a trovare un traditore sincero. O che dica "lui/lei era divino,  ci trombavo da dio, ci stavo benissimo... Lo cercavo ogni istante, non potevo far a meno,  mi mancava..." ecc ecc
È ovvio che la colpa è sempre altrove, e poveri succubi i traditori di violenze e raggiri...


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> può essere un modo anche quello, o sbaglio?
> tipo sputare fuori tutto il veleno, e amen


No credimi l'amante va proprio sradicata dal cervello....Io son io,lei è lei nessuna competizione.Immagina poi ad ogni moglie che arriva arrabbiata a sputare veleno sul amante tutti quanti noi che rispondiamo "hai ragione,è una zoccola!"....Spegne il pc e la va a menare direttamente!


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No credimi l'amante va proprio sradicata dal cervello....Io son io,lei è lei nessuna competizione.Immagina poi ad ogni moglie che arriva arrabbiata a sputare veleno sul amante tutti quanti noi che rispondiamo "hai ragione,è una zoccola!"....Spegne il pc e la va a menare direttamente!



non credo che chi desideri fare rappresaglie perda tempo su un forum


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo che chi desideri fare rappresaglie perda tempo su un forum


Non si sa mai nella vita....e intanto qualcuno c'è  stato


----------



## Traccia (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No credimi l'amante va proprio sradicata dal cervello....Io son io,lei è lei nessuna competizione.Immagina poi ad ogni moglie che arriva arrabbiata a sputare veleno sul amante tutti quanti noi che rispondiamo "hai ragione,è una zoccola!"....Spegne il pc e la va a menare direttamente!


Assolutamente d'accordo.

Se mai lo beccassi, tutta la mia ira sarebbe per lui. Altro che amante zoccola.
A lei la ringrazierei per aver fatto emergere la merda che è lui o, dal lato opposto, per aver avermi fatto capire in cosa mancavo e da dove ricominciare.


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non si sa mai nella vita....e intanto qualcuno c'è  stato



oddio, chi??


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Se mai lo beccassi, tutta la mia ira sarebbe per lui. Altro che amante zoccola.
> A lei la ringrazierei per aver fatto emergere la merda che è lui o, dal lato opposto, per aver avermi fatto capire in cosa mancavo e da dove ricominciare.



ma infatti la mistral era partita con i ringraziamenti alla zoccola


----------



## Traccia (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti la mistral era partita con i ringraziamenti alla zoccola


Ah...me li son persi...

"zoccola" è bellissimo!!! :-D
Pure la mia amica chiama cosi l'amante di suo fratello. Lui lo chiama 'cojone'.
Che bella coppia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> oddio, chi??


Jim Cain ci ha aperto un intero 3d proprio perché voleva menare l'amante!


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mizzica, ma siete delle iene :rotfl:



Cazzo, sembra che a letto lei faccia faville, logico che le si risponda a modo!

Poi qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come fa una/uno ad essere sicuro di essere il massimo a letto, io non ho la minima idea di come siano le altre donne ne mi interessa scoprirlo.  

Mai mi sognerei di dire che mio marito ha il massimo, potrei al massimo capire le differenze tra lui e l'altro.  Ma non mi soffermo affatto su quello.

Altra cosa e' sorprendersi di un tradimento quando si ritiene che tutto andava bene :rotfl: nel matrimonio.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto la stessa impressione...
> 
> Il che secondo me
> Da un lato è un bene per riabilitare l'altro /a, e per darsi una chiave di lettura al fine di superare il tutto. Bisogna per forza aggrapparsi ad una idea dell'altro pessima per darsi un'altra possibilità.
> ...


Ma no dai  io la zoccola la conosco,frequentava anche casa mia per motivi di lavoro ,parlo con cognizione di causa .Non cambierei mai la mia vita con la sua.Mi ha ripetuto mille volte che lei invidiava che cosa avevo io ,lei insegue l'avere figli e una famiglia normale da almeno 10 anni e si trova con l'orologio biologico rintoccante ma non ha ancora deciso chi sarà il degno donatore di seme,ha fatto più che un pensierino su mio marito ma le è andata male.Ricordo una frase"te sei pazza ,io ho già tre figli,fallo con tuo marito il figlio"..."eh,ma lui è troppo immaturo" (lei invece ahahah).Le sue frustrazioni ,quelle che mi ha raccontato mio marito me le sono lette nero su bianco su vecchi messaggi riesumati.Mio marito non ha mai detto che lei non le piacesse (e ci mancherebbe) anzi , ha confermato che per un vverto periodo era partito di testa inebriato dalle sue attenzioni e dal sentirsi desiderato alla follia.Se così non fosse stato saremmo qui a parlare degli zigomi di Nina Moric.
Ribadisco solo il fatto che il tradimento in questo caso è partito per la mancanza di altro .Ma poi, lasciatemi godere della sua disfatta per favore.Si è innamorata , ha perso tempo a dedicarsi ad un uomo che se l'è data a gambe,voleva mettere una pezza al sesso inesistente di casa sua , ha passato un anno a voler sapere di me, si è umiliata offrendogli ancora sessi due mesi dopo che dalla vita di mio marito era sparita del tutto,non ha nemmeno avuto la soddisfazione di sfogarsi da una mia eventuale aggressione verbale o fisica perché l'ho completamente ignorata.....ma posso godere anche un po o devo sentirmi in colpa per la sua bravata ?Diciamonche lei glinè piaciuta per qualche mese io gli piaccio da quando avevo 15 anni...25 a 1 mi sa che va bene
PS.Mio marito non ha mai detto che fosse colpa di lei anzi,anche se lei lo ha baciato in ufficio senza preavviso e gli si è buttata addosso si è sempre dato la colpa di non aver detto di no.Per due mesi ha continuato a vederla dapprima per capire il suo gesto poi lei ha saputo farlo stare bene e la cosa ha avuto risvolti più pesanti ,insomma LEI GLI È PIACIUTA ECCOME ,si è solo bloccato sul sesso vero e proprio ,fino ai preliminari prometteva bene poi la mente cominciava a giocare brutti scherzi.Stop.Mai detto che lei facesse schifo,mai detto che lui non provasse nulla per lei,mai detto che lui si sentisse un povero circuìto dalla megera,niente di tutto ciò fatto sta che noi siamo qui a goderci un week end da soli ,uno dei tanti e lei sta con i suoi cani o magari con il nuovo aspirante inseminatore visto che a distanza di un anno continua a mantenere il suo status di moglie di un attesa di qualcosa di migliore(tanto per rispondere a chi più su sostiene che le donne si assumono la responsabilità dei loro gesti invece gli uomini no.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no dai  io la zoccola la conosco,frequentava anche casa mia per motivi di lavoro ,parlo con cognizione di causa .Non cambierei mai la mia vita con la sua.Mi ha ripetuto mille volte che lei invidiava che cosa avevo io ,lei insegue l'avere figli e una famiglia normale da almeno 10 anni e si trova con l'orologio biologico rintoccante ma non ha ancora deciso chi sarà il degno donatore di seme,ha fatto più che un pensierino su mio marito ma le è andata male.Ricordo una frase"te sei pazza ,io ho già tre figli,fallo con tuo marito il figlio"..."eh,ma lui è troppo immaturo" (lei invece ahahah).Le sue frustrazioni ,quelle che mi ha raccontato mio marito me le sono lette nero su bianco su vecchi messaggi riesumati.Mio marito non ha mai detto che lei non le piacesse (e ci mancherebbe) anzi , ha confermato che per un vverto periodo era partito di testa inebriato dalle sue attenzioni e dal sentirsi desiderato alla follia.Se così non fosse stato saremmo qui a parlare degli zigomi di Nina Moric.
> Ribadisco solo il fatto che il tradimento in questo caso è partito per la mancanza di altro .Ma poi, lasciatemi godere della sua disfatta per favore.Si è innamorata , ha perso tempo a dedicarsi ad un uomo che se l'è data a gambe,voleva mettere una pezza al sesso inesistente di casa sua , ha passato un anno a voler sapere di me, si è umiliata offrendogli ancora sessi due mesi dopo che dalla vita di mio marito era sparita del tutto,non ha nemmeno avuto la soddisfazione di sfogarsi da una mia eventuale aggressione verbale o fisica perché l'ho completamente ignorata.....ma posso godere anche un po o devo sentirmi in colpa per la sua bravata ?Diciamonche lei glinè piaciuta per qualche mese io gli piaccio da quando avevo 15 anni...25 a 1 mi sa che va bene
> PS.Mio marito non ha mai detto che fosse colpa di lei anzi,anche se lei lo ha baciato in ufficio senza preavviso e gli si è buttata addosso si è sempre dato la colpa di non aver detto di no.Per due mesi ha continuato a vederla dapprima per capire il suo gesto poi lei ha saputo farlo stare bene e la cosa ha avuto risvolti più pesanti ,insomma LEI GLI È PIACIUTA ECCOME ,si è solo bloccato sul sesso vero e proprio ,fino ai preliminari prometteva bene poi la mente cominciava a giocare brutti scherzi.Stop.Mai detto che lei facesse schifo,mai detto che lui non provasse nulla per lei,mai detto che lui si sentisse un povero circuìto dalla megera,niente di tutto ciò fatto sta che noi siamo qui a goderci un week end da soli ,uno dei tanti e lei sta con i suoi cani o magari con il nuovo aspirante inseminatore visto che a distanza di un anno continua a mantenere il suo status di moglie di un attesa di qualcosa di migliore(tanto per rispondere a chi più su sostiene che le donne si assumono la responsabilità dei loro gesti invece gli uomini no.


Godere per la sua disfatta?Guarda io ti parlo da tradita....questa frase è proprio brutta....Pareva che ci fosse una guerra e tuo marito fosse il premio...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusami ,sono un po' tarda.Ti riferisci a me come "moglie vistosa"?


Ma no, la trans


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, la trans



Ma come la trans? Quella è la mia :rotfl::rotfl:

Non ci sto capendo più gnende 


E comunque scherzavo su "le iene", eh. Siete teribbbili.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Godere per la sua disfatta?Guarda io ti parlo da tradita....questa frase è proprio brutta....Pareva che ci fosse una guerra e tuo marito fosse il premio...


Quoto solo questo ma condivido tutto.

È soprattutto brutto perché se resta questo spirito il dopoguerra con la ricostruzione vera non comincia mai perché si è ancora concentrati sulle vendette, sanzioni ecc.
In questi giorni il paragone storico viene spontaneo.
Tu ti stai creando una mitologia fondatrice ma per me non hai ancora metabolizzato nulla.

Mary non è essere iene, è scuoterla e non assecondarla in un percorso sbagliato.
Free ma che la racchia rifatta fosse un troione facocera (dal punto di vista di Mistral) l'abbiamo capito. Basta.


----------



## drusilla (26 Aprile 2015)

Mistral, se lei è così patetica ma a tuo marito piaceva, dovresti essere incavolata con lui e avere pena di lei. Ho la sensazione che solo la rivincita su di lei ti abbia fatto riavvvicinarti a tuo marito. Forse per quello ci pensi in continuazione, se si esauriisi la rabbia e la sensazione di rivincita a che ti apoggeresti per far rivivere un rapporto che zoppicava? In tutto questo non hai speso una parola per spiegare perché prima delle corna non ti "filavi" tuo marito.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Sono costretta a leggere la sue mail un paio di volte al giorno, mio marito la vede una volta a settimana io volendo anche di più  sono cornuta mica amnesica
In ogni caso non so voi ma io in questo quasi anno ho passato una decina di fasi.Dalla fase povera me e compatirmi ,alla fase pena per mio marito e contrapposta fase volerlo vedere trafitto da spilloni,dalla fase colpa mia,fase colpa di lui,fase colpa di lei,fase colpa di tutti,fase vai in pace e che Dio ti benedica alla fase vaffancul@ che la candida vaginale ti colga fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni....ora sono nella fase tutto sommato che vita piena mi ritrovo dopo 25 anni con lo stesso uomo (con le dovute pause giovanili) con un pericolo scampato alle spalle che ci ha visti uscire dalla tempesta abbracciati.Come finirà non lo so ,come nessuno al mondo lo può sapere .Ad oggi abbiamo imparato di poter resistere a brutte tempeste sperando di aver imparato a tenere la rotta entrambi,dopo aver sperimentato la dilaniante e reale paura di perderci ,con un po di consapevolezza in più rispetto a chi ,come facevamo noi nell'ultimo periodo,trascina le magagne con la convinzione che dopo parecchi anni insieme,la casa, i figli,il matrimonio , qualsiasi comportamento teniamo saremo sempre abbastanza per l'altro e quindi non sia indispensabile far qualcosa per stare meglio e fare stare meglio il nostro partner .Abbiamo imparato a caro prezzo che l'amore va alimentato ogni giorno,frase fatta trita e ritrita ma che spesso rimane una frase.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cazzo, sembra che a letto lei faccia faville, logico che le si risponda a modo!
> 
> Poi qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare come fa una/uno ad essere sicuro di essere il massimo a letto, io non ho la minima idea di come siano le altre donne ne mi interessa scoprirlo.
> 
> ...


Forse non hai letto...niente andava bene nel mio matrimonio l'anno prima dell'entrata in scena della facocera.Solo il sesso non è mai andato male anche se magari si faceva una volta ogni settimana se non ogni 10 giorni.
Me ne fregava a tal punto di lui che le sue richieste di baci e calore cadevano nel vuoto ,solo le critiche non gliele facevo mancare.Ero nella fase di vedere i suoi difetti giganteschi e i suoi pregi inesistenti.Ero invaghita degli uomini di mezzo mondo tranne che del mio.Stavo un pó fuori,ho avuto la mia bella crisi di mezza età che m'è passata con una bella mazzata sulle corna.
Sono consapevole di non aver mai avuto problemi con il sesso ,con mio marito il descrivere le nostre sensazioni,il nostro piacere e il nostro grado di soddisfazione sessuale è sempre stato un piacevole riscontro ,lui un confronto bello fresco lo ha avuto .Vi è mai capitato di avere un partner sessuale che vi appaga,che fa alcune cose che vi fanno decollare e magari,per noi donne anche con delle dimensioni generose ?
Ci siamo? Poi cambiate partner ,coccole empatia ,finite a letto eccitate aspettandovi di ritrovare le sensazioni di estremo piacere che conoscete .Il nuovo partner sfodera il suo repertorio ma ....non trova l'interruttore anzi,fa alcune cose che vi danno fastidio e cominciate a distrarvi alla ricerca del piacere così come lo amate e che non arrivar pare che il pipino non trovi i punti giusti.Noi possiamo fingere e buonanotte,agli uomini deve piacere per forza altrimenti è flop.


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Sono costretta a leggere la sue mail un paio di volte al giorno, mio marito la vede una volta a settimana io volendo anche di più  sono cornuta mica amnesica
> In ogni caso non so voi ma io in questo quasi anno ho passato una decina di fasi.Dalla fase povera me e compatirmi ,alla fase pena per mio marito e contrapposta fase volerlo vedere trafitto da spilloni,dalla fase colpa mia,fase colpa di lui,fase colpa di lei,fase colpa di tutti,fase vai in pace e che Dio ti benedica alla fase vaffancul@ che la candida vaginale ti colga fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni....ora sono nella fase tutto sommato che vita piena mi ritrovo dopo 25 anni con lo stesso uomo (con le dovute pause giovanili) con un pericolo scampato alle spalle che ci ha visti uscire dalla tempesta abbracciati.Come finirà non lo so ,come nessuno al mondo lo può sapere .Ad oggi abbiamo imparato di poter resistere a brutte tempeste sperando di aver imparato a tenere la rotta entrambi,dopo aver sperimentato la dilaniante e reale paura di perderci ,con un po di consapevolezza in più rispetto a chi ,come facevamo noi nell'ultimo periodo,trascina le magagne con la convinzione che dopo parecchi anni insieme,la casa, i figli,il matrimonio , qualsiasi comportamento teniamo saremo sempre abbastanza per l'altro e quindi non sia indispensabile far qualcosa per stare meglio e fare stare meglio il nostro partner .Abbiamo imparato a caro prezzo che l'amore va alimentato ogni giorno,frase fatta trita e ritrita ma che spesso rimane una frase.



Curiosita', come mai scrivi adesso che tutto va bene e non lo hai fatto prima?

Ognuno reagisce diversamente.  Tu sembri contenta. Considerati fortunata. Cuor contento il ciel l'aiuta  dicono.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Curiosita', come mai scrivi adesso che tutto va bene e non lo hai fatto prima?
> 
> Ognuno reagisce diversamente.  Tu sembri contenta. Considerati fortunata. Cuor contento il ciel l'aiuta  dicono.


Credo che uno dei primi interventi miei sia sto lo scrivere che va a finire che per questa rinascita mi tocca ringraziare la zoccola.
In ogni casi sono ancora incazzata lo stesso perché  pensavo che mio marito fosse un mio diritto acquisito, poi ti arriva la Fornero di turno e ti dice che te lo devi meritare....riforme del cazz@!


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mary non è essere iene, è scuoterla e non assecondarla in un percorso sbagliato.
> Free ma che la racchia rifatta fosse un troione facocera (dal punto di vista di Mistral) l'abbiamo capito. Basta.



Ma fate bene, ci mancherebbe. Siete utilissime, non scherzo 

Mistral non la riesco a leggere perchè troppo prolissa e poco scorrevole nell'esposizione (e poi non mi caga di pezza), mi sono assolutamente persa e non avevo capito che anche la sua "l'altra" è una specie di trans. Avevo solo intuito che fosse una che la dà a destra e a manca. Mò mi eclisso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma fate bene, ci mancherebbe. Siete utilissime, non scherzo
> 
> Mistral non la riesco a leggere perchè troppo prolissa e poco scorrevole nell'esposizione (e poi non mi caga di pezza), mi sono assolutamente persa e non avevo capito che anche la sua "l'altra" è una specie di trans. Avevo solo intuito che fosse una che la dà a destra e a manca. Mò mi eclisso.


Mistral è un po' ripetitiva.

Per questo dà l'idea che abbia costruito una versione accettabile e si stia impegnando a  "impararla".


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mistral è un po' ripetitiva.
> 
> Per questo dà l'idea che abbia costruito una versione accettabile e si stia impegnando a  "impararla".


Il rapporto va approfondito non come alleanza verso la nemica ma come 2 entità individuali che ripartono daccapo.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mistral è un po' ripetitiva.
> 
> Per questo dà l'idea che abbia costruito una versione accettabile e si stia impegnando a  "impararla".


Mi sa che il problema è il fatto che da due giorni scrivo con il telefono e non riesco ad avere un quadro di insieme delle cose già scritte anche perché salta fuori qualche utente che si domanda qualcosa a cui avevo già risposto pagine prima che magari gli era sfuggito allora nel dubbio ,lo riscrivo.Da pc mi auto citerei senza ripetere e sarei di sicuro meno prolissa avendo modo di rileggermi gli interventi per intero eliminando le ripetizioni.Chiedo scusa per l'esposizione frammentata e ingarbugliata magari sarebbe più facile scrivere per sommi capi la mia storia in un thread a parte.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma fate bene, ci mancherebbe. Siete utilissime, non scherzo
> 
> Mistral non la riesco a leggere perchè troppo prolissa e poco scorrevole nell'esposizione (e poi non mi caga di pezza), mi sono assolutamente persa e non avevo capito che anche la sua "l'altra" è una specie di trans. Avevo solo intuito che fosse una che la dà a destra e a manca. Mò mi eclisso.


Scusa Mary,forse per lo stesso motivo di cui sopra non visualizzo tutti gli interventi ,non voglio assolutamente non cagarti di pezza anzi.C'e qualcosa che mi hai domandato a cui non ho risposto?Mi fa sempre piacere (anche se eviterei volentieri di avere questo ruolo) confrontarmi con altre portatrici sane di corna come me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sa che il problema è il fatto che da due giorni scrivo con il telefono e non riesco ad avere un quadro di insieme delle cose già scritte anche perché salta fuori qualche utente che si domanda qualcosa a cui avevo già risposto pagine prima che magari gli era sfuggito allora nel dubbio ,lo riscrivo.Da pc mi auto citerei senza ripetere e sarei di sicuro meno prolissa avendo modo di rileggermi gli interventi per intero eliminando le ripetizioni.Chiedo scusa per l'esposizione frammentata e ingarbugliata magari sarebbe più facile scrivere per sommi capi la mia storia in un thread a parte.


Ormai questo è il tuo thread.


----------



## Horny (26 Aprile 2015)

ripeto, sembra che l'interesse di mistral per il marito
si basi sul fatto che sia stato desiderato dalla trans,
ma che lei abbia prevalso sul piano sessuale.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sa che il problema è il fatto che da due giorni scrivo con il telefono e non riesco ad avere un quadro di insieme delle cose già scritte anche perché salta fuori qualche utente che si domanda qualcosa a cui avevo già risposto pagine prima che magari gli era sfuggito allora nel dubbio ,lo riscrivo.Da pc mi auto citerei senza ripetere e sarei di sicuro meno prolissa avendo modo di rileggermi gli interventi per intero eliminando le ripetizioni.Chiedo scusa per l'esposizione frammentata e ingarbugliata magari sarebbe più facile scrivere per sommi capi la mia storia in un thread a parte.


il Confessionale è a tua disposizione,puoi aprire il 3d quando vuoi


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mistral, se lei è così patetica ma a tuo marito piaceva, dovresti essere incavolata con lui e avere pena di lei. Ho la sensazione che solo la rivincita su di lei ti abbia fatto riavvvicinarti a tuo marito. Forse per quello ci pensi in continuazione, se si esauriisi la rabbia e la sensazione di rivincita a che ti apoggeresti per far rivivere un rapporto che zoppicava? In tutto questo non hai speso una parola per spiegare perché prima delle corna non ti "filavi" tuo marito.


Ecco,questo mi era sfuggito,non mi voglio ripetere ma l'ho scritto il perché del nostro allontanamenti,anche più volte.
Patetica nei suoi intenti andati a male,non patetica nei confronti di mio marito con il quale ha saputo vendersi più che bene finché le cose sono andare come voleva lei.Dopo tutta un'altra storia.
Io non ho pena di una donna che mette in pratica la disfatta della mia famiglie e che non molla nemmeno di fronte all scritta GAME OVER a caratteri cubitali.Avresti pena per il povero zingaro che anziché lavorare preferisce entrare in casa tua e cercare di portarti via ciò che ti sei sudata?Non credo.
Mio marito ha pagato caramente con la salute ,con il senso di colpa  e la sua paura costante che dopo questo fatto io possa essere più facilmente preda di qualche uomo ,se la passa peggio di me a livello emotivo .Non gli ho fatto sconti se non quello di non sbatterlo fuori casa ,è consapevole che gli tocchi lavorare duro per rimediare e lo sta facendo veramente al massimo delle sue possibilità e questo non posso che apprezzarlo .
Se pensiamo che fino a poco tempo fa in delitto d'onore non veniva nemmeno punito,la zoccola sta pure troppo bene


----------



## drusilla (26 Aprile 2015)

Guardare tuo marito come il boccone che due leonesse si disputano.... e poi leggere che è stato anche male. (per un macello che ha scatenato lui).  insomma non ne esce un gran ché, ma comunque gli é andata bene; l'hai ripreso.


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Guardare tuo marito come il boccone che due leonesse si disputano.... e poi leggere che è stato anche male. (per un macello che ha scatenato lui).  insomma non ne esce un gran ché, ma comunque gli é andata bene; l'hai ripreso.


Tu dici che gli è andata bene?
Non so...


----------



## criogenica (26 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ripeto, sembra che l'interesse di mistral per il marito
> si basi sul fatto che sia stato desiderato dalla trans,
> ma che lei abbia prevalso sul piano sessuale.


anche a me pare che tutto il discorso della mistral si basi su "affermazioni" sessuali. capita infatti che a volte si possa perdonare quanto già sperimentato in precedenza. magari sbaglio.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu dici che gli è andata bene?
> Non so...


Mi fa pensare la tua risposta, nel senso che avere dei sensi di colpa, piangere tutte li lacrime del mondo (dopo) chiedere scusa e pentirsi (dopo) non è "gli è andata bene"?!?! 
Ho sempre pensato che dopo un tradimento l'unica cosa giusta per pagare il proprio debito e' quello di perdere quello che si aveva. 
Se questo non accade per me è "gli è andata bene". 
No?!?! Credo di essermi incartata su questo concetto [emoji17]


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Mi fa pensare la tua risposta, nel senso che avere dei sensi di colpa, piangere tutte li lacrime del mondo (dopo) chiedere scusa e pentirsi (dopo) non è "gli è andata bene"?!?!
> Ho sempre pensato che dopo un tradimento l'unica cosa giusta per pagare il proprio debito e' quello di perdere quello che si aveva.
> Se questo non accade per me è "gli è andata bene".
> No?!?! Credo di essermi incartata su questo concetto [emoji17]



Temo intendesse  altro Nicka.


----------



## Eratò (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco,questo mi era sfuggito,non mi voglio ripetere ma l'ho scritto il perché del nostro allontanamenti,anche più volte.
> Patetica nei suoi intenti andati a male,non patetica nei confronti di mio marito con il quale ha saputo vendersi più che bene finché le cose sono andare come voleva lei.Dopo tutta un'altra storia.
> Io non ho pena di una donna che mette in pratica la disfatta della mia famiglie e che non molla nemmeno di fronte all scritta GAME OVER a caratteri cubitali.Avresti pena per il povero zingaro che anziché lavorare preferisce entrare in casa tua e cercare di portarti via ciò che ti sei sudata?Non credo.
> Mio marito ha pagato caramente con la salute ,con il senso di colpa  e la sua paura costante che dopo questo fatto io possa essere più facilmente preda di qualche uomo ,se la passa peggio di me a livello emotivo .Non gli ho fatto sconti se non quello di non sbatterlo fuori casa ,è consapevole che gli tocchi lavorare duro per rimediare e lo sta facendo veramente al massimo delle sue possibilità e questo non posso che apprezzarlo .
> Se pensiamo che fino a poco tempo fa in delitto d'onore non veniva nemmeno punito,la zoccola sta pure troppo bene


Quella donna ha cercato di soddisfare i suoi bisogni e tuo marito gliel'ha permesso.Chi l'ha fatta entrare nella tua famiglia spalancandole la porta è stato lui.Se lui soffre la colpa non è di lei,lui sta affrontando le conseguenze delle sue azioni e se lei ha insistito dopo è perche lui le aveva dato il permesso.Lui non è la vittima di nessuno,ha fatto tutto da solo.Capisco che da moglie che ama il proprio marito tu voglia in qualche modo alleggerire le sue colpe e
hai trovato il capro espiatorio in lei ma se le amanti si permettono e perche i mariti gliel'hanno permesso per primi.


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Mi fa pensare la tua risposta, nel senso che avere dei sensi di colpa, piangere tutte li lacrime del mondo (dopo) chiedere scusa e pentirsi (dopo) non è "gli è andata bene"?!?!
> Ho sempre pensato che dopo un tradimento l'unica cosa giusta per pagare il proprio debito e' quello di perdere quello che si aveva.
> Se questo non accade per me è "gli è andata bene".
> No?!?! Credo di essermi incartata su questo concetto [emoji17]


A me a volte sembra quasi una punizione...
Mi spiego: leggo nelle parole di Mistral un astio che tenta di nascondere, un raccontarsi una storia a modo suo, un portarsi a un livello di superiorità rispetto a lui e alla "zoccola".
Credi che questo non verrà rinfacciato un domani? Per come la leggo sembra quasi che lo scoppio debba ancora esserci seriamente...
Lo stillicidio che possono fare alcune parole, alcuni atteggiamenti ripetuti nel tempo possono essere molto peggio del perdere tutto...


----------



## drusilla (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Mi fa pensare la tua risposta, nel senso che avere dei sensi di colpa, piangere tutte li lacrime del mondo (dopo) chiedere scusa e pentirsi (dopo) non è "gli è andata bene"?!?!
> Ho sempre pensato che dopo un tradimento l'unica cosa giusta per pagare il proprio debito e' quello di perdere quello che si aveva.
> Se questo non accade per me è "gli è andata bene".
> No?!?! Credo di essermi incartata su questo concetto [emoji17]


Non penso che la "pena giusta" sia necessariamente l'essere lasciati. Ma provare lo stesso dolore, essere traditi. Anche se nei rapporti umani non si può misurare le entità dei rispettivi dolori. Forse il non dimenticare, il non perdonare, l'essere cambiati per sempre è una punizione per il traditore pentito, il tradito lo sa e delle volte si crogiola.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me a volte sembra quasi una punizione...
> Mi spiego: leggo nelle parole di Mistral un astio che tenta di nascondere, un raccontarsi una storia a modo suo, un portarsi a un livello di superiorità rispetto a lui e alla "zoccola".
> Credi che questo non verrà rinfacciato un domani? Per come la leggo sembra quasi che lo scoppio debba ancora esserci seriamente...
> Lo stillicidio che possono fare alcune parole, alcuni atteggiamenti ripetuti nel tempo possono essere molto peggio del perdere tutto...


Ahhh su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo!!! Una vita passata ad espirare una colpa è una punizione peggiore che perdere tutto in una botta sola. 
L'idea di passare da vittima a carnefice non mi piace per niente, anzi la trovo un'aberrazione. 
È stato uno dei primi obiettivi che mi ero data: parliamone tanto subito in modo da "archiviare la pratica" nel più breve tempo possibile. 
Devo essermi persa da qualche parte perché "il più breve tempo possibile" non si sta rivelando tanto breve.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso che la "pena giusta" sia necessariamente l'essere lasciati. Ma provare lo stesso dolore, essere traditi. Anche se nei rapporti umani non si può misurare le entità dei rispettivi dolori. Forse il non dimenticare, il non perdonare, l'essere cambiati per sempre è una punizione per il traditore pentito, il tradito lo sa e delle volte si crogiola.


Intendi che il tradito di crogiola nella sofferenza che prova il traditore pentito?


----------



## criogenica (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso che la "pena giusta" sia necessariamente l'essere lasciati. Ma provare lo stesso dolore, essere traditi. Anche se nei rapporti umani non si può misurare le entità dei rispettivi dolori. Forse il non dimenticare, il non perdonare, l'essere cambiati per sempre è una punizione per il traditore pentito, il tradito lo sa e delle volte si crogiola.



più che accettabile. applichiamo la legge del taglione, se non l'ha già fatto.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ahhh su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo!!! Una vita passata ad espirare una colpa è una punizione peggiore che perdere tutto in una botta sola.
> L'idea di passare da vittima a carnefice non mi piace per niente, anzi la trovo un'aberrazione.
> È stato uno dei primi obiettivi che mi ero data: parliamone tanto subito in modo da "archiviare la pratica" nel più breve tempo possibile.
> Devo essermi persa da qualche parte perché "il più breve tempo possibile" non si sta rivelando tanto breve.



Ciao

forse, perché un tradimento tocca tanti pilastri, anche portanti. 
E uno ad uno va analizzato. In sé e cosa comporta per te e per voi. 
Spesso nel ricordo di dettagli, di scene, di particolari ... cha affiorano di continuo. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ripeto, sembra che l'interesse di mistral per il marito
> si basi sul fatto che sia stato desiderato dalla trans,
> ma che lei abbia prevalso sul piano sessuale.



Ciao

Quoto
anche io ho questa impressione.


sienne


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso che la "pena giusta" sia necessariamente l'essere lasciati. Ma provare lo stesso dolore, essere traditi. Anche se nei rapporti umani non si può misurare le entità dei rispettivi dolori. Forse il non dimenticare, il non perdonare, l'essere cambiati per sempre è una punizione per il traditore pentito, il tradito lo sa e delle volte si crogiola.



Pero' un tradito non gode a non dimenticare a non perdonare. Anzi, avrei bevuto pure il veleno se fosse servito a cancellare tutto.  NON lo si fa per punire.  E' così è basta.  Sul fatto che poi che un traditore soffra nello stesso modo scoprendo di essere stato a sua volta tradito,  dopo, ho molti dubbi. UN PO' LO SPERO ma ne dubito.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ripeto, sembra che l'interesse di mistral per il marito
> si basi sul fatto che sia stato desiderato dalla trans,
> ma che lei abbia prevalso sul piano sessuale.


No,la "mia "non é assolutamente trans..credo.
diciamo che non é male per chi gradisce il genere manga.:rotfl:


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, perché un tradimento tocca tanti pilastri, anche portanti.
> E uno ad uno va analizzato. In sé e cosa comporta per te e per voi.
> ...


Ciao Sienne, sicuramente ha smosso qualcosa di profondo. 
Sta uscendo il mio sistema di attaccamento assolutamente disorganizzato. 
Quando riesco a vedermi da fuori devo dire che imparo qualcosa di me che ancora non conoscevo. 
Però che palle!!! Speravo di essere più rapida! [emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2015)

criogenica ha detto:


> più che accettabile. applichiamo la legge del taglione, se non l'ha già fatto.


occhio per occhio, così diventiamo tutti orbi?


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' un tradito non gode a non dimenticare a non perdonare. Anzi, avrei bevuto pure il veleno se fosse servito a cancellare tutto.  NON lo si fa per punire.  E' così è basta.  Sul fatto che poi che un traditore soffra nello stesso modo scoprendo di essere stato a sua volta tradito,  dopo, ho molti dubbi. UN PO' LO SPERO ma ne dubito.


E no!!! Tradire solo perché si è stati traditi non mi sembra un buon sistema. 
Non è perché qualcuno si comporta male con me io poi mi sento in diritto di comportarmi male con lui. (È tutta in prima persona la frase ma il concetto è generico).


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> occhio per occhio, così diventiamo tutti orbi?


Appunto!!!


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quella donna ha cercato di soddisfare i suoi bisogni e tuo marito gliel'ha permesso.Chi l'ha fatta entrare nella tua famiglia spalancandole la porta è stato lui.Se lui soffre la colpa non è di lei,lui sta affrontando le conseguenze delle sue azioni e se lei ha insistito dopo è perche lui le aveva dato il permesso.Lui non è la vittima di nessuno,ha fatto tutto da solo.Capisco che da moglie che ama il proprio marito tu voglia in qualche modo alleggerire le sue colpe e
> hai trovato il capro espiatorio in lei ma se le amanti si permettono e perche i mariti gliel'hanno permesso per primi.


Infatti non ha mai cercato di farsi passare vittima di nessuna se non di se stesso ,mai dato la colpa all'altra .Si da semplicemente la colpa di non averle detto no.
Ha voluto fare il grande frequentandola dopo il bacio di lei per capire che cosa l'avesse spinta a questo.Credeva di poter gestire la cosa ma nell'arco di due mesi a forza di fare il confidente e consolarsi a vicenda si é infilato nel sacco.DA SOLO!


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti non ha mai cercato di farsi passare vittima di nessuna se non di se stesso ,mai dato la colpa all'altra .Si da semplicemente la colpa di non averle detto no.
> Ha voluto fare il grande frequentandola dopo il bacio di lei per capire che cosa l'avesse spinta a questo.Credeva di poter gestire la cosa ma nell'arco di due mesi a forza di fare il confidente e consolarsi a vicenda si é infilato nel sacco.DA SOLO!



Ciao

ma cosa c'è da scoprire, se una persona ti ta un bacio?
A parte il fatto che lo si ha permesso. Si sa, cosa c'è dietro. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> E no!!! Tradire solo perché si è stati traditi non mi sembra un buon sistema.
> Non è perché qualcuno si comporta male con me io poi mi sento in diritto di comportarmi male con lui. (È tutta in prima persona la frase ma il concetto è generico).


E' una scelta!

IO non ho piu' sentito di dovergli niente dopo, e lo sa!

NON dice niente per paura credo. O gli sembrera' impossibile.  Io ho cominciato a star bene dopo.  Gli avevo chiesto di andarsene, e' rimasto. NON e' piu' al centro della mia vita.  Magari stiamo meglio noi di migliaia di altre coppie, ma e' così.


----------



## sienne (26 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' una scelta!
> 
> IO non ho piu' sentito di dovergli niente dopo, e lo sa!
> 
> NON dice niente per paura credo. O gli sembrera' impossibile.  Io ho cominciato a star bene dopo.  Gli avevo chiesto di andarsene, e' rimasto. NON e' piu' al centro della mia vita.  Magari stiamo meglio noi di migliaia di altre coppie, ma e' così.



Ciao

non mi sembra, che tu abbia tradito per ripicca. 
Ma perché ti sei staccata emotivamente da tuo marito. 
E per vari motivi state ancora assieme, ma non con i presupposti di prima. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi sembra, che tu abbia tradito per ripicca.
> Ma perché ti sei staccata emotivamente da tuo marito.
> ...



Vero, mi ero stancata del suo minimizzare e non voler parlare di quello che aveva vissuto a mia insaputa.


----------



## angela (26 Aprile 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, mi ero stancata del suo minimizzare e non voler parlare di quello che aveva vissuto a mia insaputa.


Scusa non sapevo di questo "dettaglio".  Non è una ripicca ... sono cambiati i presupposti.


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Scusa non sapevo di questo "dettaglio".  Non è una ripicca ... sono cambiati i presupposti.



Ci mancherebbe cara.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

*pensavo*

Però se uno era stufo della facocera dovrebbe stare bene quando se ne libera non avere manifestazioni depressive.


----------



## Traccia (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti non ha mai cercato di farsi passare vittima di nessuna se non di se stesso ,mai dato la colpa all'altra .*Si da semplicemente la colpa di non averle detto no.*
> Ha voluto fare il grande frequentandola dopo il bacio di lei per capire che cosa l'avesse spinta a questo.Credeva di poter gestire la cosa ma nell'arco di due mesi a forza di fare il confidente e consolarsi a vicenda si é infilato nel sacco.DA SOLO!


scusami se 'insisto' e poi mi taccio, non è per romperti le scatole, ma è che proprio questa cosa a me non torna, mi stona.
Tu gli stai riconoscendo una colpa, ok, ed anche lui.
Ma per me, messa così (vedi il neretto), è una finta causa, anzi, quasi il contrario.
Eì per frasi come questa, estremizzando, che prima dicevo che il povero tradito è stato vittima di raggiri...

In questa frase è racchiuso il fatto che LEI ha fatto tutto e lui ha subito e non ha saputo negarsi.
Ergo la causa è di LEI persino nell'unica colpa di lui...

Sicura sia andata veramente così?
Lo chiedo perchè trovo altamente insolito ed improbabile uomini in preda ad attacchi di cotanta educazione da non saper rifiutare un invito...
Come pure tropo altamente improbabile uomini che proprio proprio non ci riescono e che l'altra continui! non era lei che cercava uno spermatozoo? ti pare che si fissava con uno 'impotente'?
 Magari il sesso tra loro non era così passionale e fuochi d'artificio come tra di voi...ma proprio ZERO a me sembra una delle cazzate tipiche da traditori "cara, non è come sembra, non ho fatto nulla con lei! solo un bacio, coccole e abbracci"
"cara non è come sembra, è LEI che mi ha baciato per primo, d'improvviso, io non me l'aspettavo!! E' lei che mi ha cercato ed importunato...io povero tapino...ho sbagliato...si...perchè non ho detto di no...MA HA FATTO TUTTO LEI..."

non so...scusa se ho calcato la mano, ma a me suona di cazzata.
POI PER CARITA' se hai letto i messaggi ok...ma come fai ad aver la certezza di aver ricostruito tutto e che sia realmente così?...Il fatto è che tutta tutta la VERITA' non la sai nè la saprai mai (perchè tanto se te la dice lei E' UNA BUGIARDA ovviamente  e non le credi)...ed è normale anche che non si sappia.

Quindi lascia perdere di chi è la colpa, non pensarci più, vai oltre e goditi la vostra ritrovata armonia.
Leggere quella frase in neretto a me fa sorridere...

Quando parli di lei e quando giustifichi lui, no, non mi convince.
Invece mi piace tanto tutto il resto: che è stata una tempesta terribile e che ne siete usciti rinforzati ed abbracciati. E questo è bellissimo. E l'unica cosa che conta per chi ha scelto di ricominciare.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se uno era stufo della facocera dovrebbe stare bene quando se ne libera non avere manifestazioni depressive.



Ciao

forse, perché si passa dalla padella alla brace. 
Anche se la situazione cambia, subentra ugualmente un altro tipo di stress. 
Forse ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

forse, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi indirizzato parte dell'amaro sulla terza persona, non lo so. Ma non mi passo proprio per la mente di considerare l'altra. Figuriamoci colpevolizzarla. Consideravo il mio uomo una persona per intero. E come tale, uno che sa quello che fa e non fa. Nella mia concezione, appena sento fiuto di scuse per un comportamento, non so bene di che tipo di persona si stia parlando. Uno che si ritrova in balio degli eventi / ormoni? Uno che non sa reagire? Un pupazzo? Uno che a casa viene trascurato, allora si cerca fuori? Ma io una persona così non la voglio già a prescindere. Perché non sarà chiaro neanche nelle motivazioni che lo spingono a rimanere. Non si sa, se è più la paura di perdere tutto e dover ricominciare. 

Un tradimento, non è una reazione di un attimo. Ma un susseguirsi di un infinità di momenti. Soprattutto nei nostri confronti: quando mentano, quando si allontanano, quando ritornano, quando raccontano una scusa perché qualcosa non quadra ecc. Sanno benissimo quello che fanno. Per settimane, mesi o persino anni. Non ci sono scuse che tengano. Almeno un po' di spina dorsale ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi indirizzato parte dell'amaro sulla terza persona, non lo so. Ma non mi passo proprio per la mente di considerare l'altra. Figuriamoci colpevolizzarla. Consideravo il mio uomo una persona per intero. E come tale, uno che sa quello che fa e non fa. Nella mia concezione, appena sento fiuto di scuse per un comportamento, non so bene di che tipo di persona si stia parlando. Uno che si ritrova in balio degli eventi / ormoni? Uno che non sa reagire? Un pupazzo? Uno che a casa viene trascurato, allora si cerca fuori? Ma io una persona così non la voglio già a prescindere. Perché non sarà chiaro neanche nelle motivazioni che lo spingono a rimanere. Non si sa, se è più la paura di perdere tutto e dover ricominciare.
> 
> ...


Quoto.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi indirizzato parte dell'amaro sulla terza persona, non lo so. Ma non mi passo proprio per la mente di considerare l'altra. Figuriamoci colpevolizzarla. Consideravo il mio uomo una persona per intero. E come tale, uno che sa quello che fa e non fa. Nella mia concezione, appena sento fiuto di scuse per un comportamento, non so bene di che tipo di persona si stia parlando. Uno che si ritrova in balio degli eventi / ormoni? Uno che non sa reagire? Un pupazzo? Uno che a casa viene trascurato, allora si cerca fuori? Ma io una persona così non la voglio già a prescindere. Perché non sarà chiaro neanche nelle motivazioni che lo spingono a rimanere. Non si sa, se è più la paura di perdere tutto e dover ricominciare.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Brava


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto solo questo ma condivido tutto.
> 
> È soprattutto brutto perché se resta questo spirito il dopoguerra con la ricostruzione vera non comincia mai perché si è ancora concentrati sulle vendette, sanzioni ecc.
> In questi giorni il paragone storico viene spontaneo.
> ...



la mistral con i suoi post risponde punto per punto su tutto, e affronta tutti gli aspetti del tradimento, non ha scritto una litania monocorde contro l'amante, quindi secondo me se tra un post e l'altro parte anche la denigrazione dell'amante secondo il suo punto di vista, mi pare comprensibile


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, sarebbe stato meglio se avessi indirizzato parte dell'amaro sulla terza persona, non lo so. Ma non mi passo proprio per la mente di considerare l'altra. Figuriamoci colpevolizzarla. Consideravo il mio uomo una persona per intero. E come tale, uno che sa quello che fa e non fa. Nella mia concezione, appena sento fiuto di scuse per un comportamento, non so bene di che tipo di persona si stia parlando. Uno che si ritrova in balio degli eventi / ormoni? Uno che non sa reagire? Un pupazzo? Uno che a casa viene trascurato, allora si cerca fuori? Ma io una persona così non la voglio già a prescindere. Perché non sarà chiaro neanche nelle motivazioni che lo spingono a rimanere. Non si sa, se è più la paura di perdere tutto e dover ricominciare.
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non ci sono scuse. Neanche se le cerchi! 
Se penso a quante volte mio marito avrebbe avuto la possibilità di declinare l'invito (come dice Traccia) mi sale solo una rabbia cieca. 
E allora umanamente si scambia la causa con la giustificazione. Capire cosa sia successo non lo giustifica affatto, ma credo che sia più semplice giustificare piuttosto che ammettere di essere sparite agli occhi dell'altro per un periodo. 
Non lo so, io quando sono giù tendo a giustificare quando riesco a sopportare il peso no. 
Ma so perfettamente che non esistono giustificazioni.


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scusami se 'insisto' e poi mi taccio, non è per romperti le scatole, ma è che proprio questa cosa a me non torna, mi stona.
> Tu gli stai riconoscendo una colpa, ok, ed anche lui.
> Ma per me, messa così (vedi il neretto), è una finta causa, anzi, quasi il contrario.
> Eì per frasi come questa, estremizzando, che prima dicevo che il povero tradito è stato vittima di raggiri...
> ...


Traccia,non ti preoccupare,non tacere.Lo so che qui siamo tutti incavolati e quando vediamo all'orizzonte qualcosa che alleggerisce la colpa dei traditori alziamo le antenne .Io stessa avrei merda a sufficienza per seppellire un continente .
Mio,marito é un coglione,molto ingenuo,ti giuro che negli anni gli ho predetto questa situazione infinite volte.
Lui é quello su cui contare,il confidente che ti fa sentire protetto,quello che ti dice non problem,ci penso io,quello che ha come migliore amico,un'amica che da anni protegge come una sorella.Lui ha il difetto di non vedere ad un palmo dal naso,per lui son tutte brave persone .Sono sorti negli anni parecchi equivoci con donne che scambiavano queste sue lusinghe o attenzioni per altro.Io sono molto simile a lui e a volte questo atteggiamento ha fatto intendere la mia disponibilità ad altro.Ma non é passolutamente così.Almeno io notavo quando qualcuno scambiava fischi per fiaschi,lui no. Questo per farti capire il tipo di persona.
A questa donna erano mesi che cercava di aiutarla per un suo problema,é stato disponibile e gentile molte volte.Hanno anche contatti via mail quotidiani e saltuariamente anche di persona .Il suo atteggiamento in un momento particolarmente difficoltoso della vita di lei l'ha fatta invaghire prima ed innamorare poi.Lo ha molto idealizzato è messo a confronto con il marito che le stava creando non pochi affanni.Quando l'ha baciato,gli ha espressamente detto che lo faceva lei perché lui non lo avrebbe mai fatto ma le andava di farlo.Lui non l'ha respinta in malo modo perché sicuramente come donna non gli dispiaceva affatto (é di sicuro una bella donna avvenente) ha stupidamente però continuato come prima,credendo di poter tenere a bada la situazione non tenendo conto del fatto che lei fosse passata ad uno step successivo.Il pirla ha gongolato nella situazione di essere desiderato ma dopo un paio di mesi in cui lei ovviamente ha esternato i suoi sentimenti senza freni con parole e fatti ,unito al periodo di trasparenza reciproca che passavamo noi ha fatto il resto.
Il termine impotente non é esatto,le intenzioni c'erano tutte,ma quasi tutti i rapporti non sono stati conclusi come ci si aspetterebbe,lui li definisce come le situazioni più pietose che abbia mai vissuto e a mente fredda il suo insistere nel voler dimostrare che sapeva fare di meglio l hanno reso ridicolo.Una frase di lei che ho letto in cui scrive "io ti amo,non importa ,la prossima volta andrà meglio.."credo sia la cosa più patetica che abbia letto.Poi si sono innescate tutte paranoie di lei di fronte a questo botto che non arrivava....Non so quante volte gli ho ripetuto che aveva scatenato un casino simile nella nostra vita per questo schifo ,una volta che mi ha rivelato i problemi sessuali che aveva con lei ,(mesi dopo)ha generato in lui un'ansia da prestazione terribile,ha passato alcune settimane in cui succedeva con me alcune volte la stessa cosa,di botto crollava tutto e la volta successiva mi diceva che aveva tantissima voglia ma aveva paura di non essere all'altezza.Il fatto che si sia umiliato a quel modo non mi spiace per nulla,ben gli sta.So benissimo che non é tagliato per situazioni di questo genere e questa ne é la riprova.Traditori con soddisfazione si nasce e spero proprio che lui non "nacque".Comunque,a maggior ragione rimane un emerito coglione,il fatto che abbia dato lei il via e lui le sia andata dietro ,a mio guidizio non é come hai dedotto te un'attenuante bensì un'aggravante ai miei occhi .Se io avessi dovuto smollarla a tutti quelli che ci hanno provato ,lui dovrebbe farsi prestare una testa di scorta per portare tutte le corna.


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2015)

Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Ah guarda... il suo amante era anche mio amico (ROTFL).


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Si! [emoji17] la frequenza, il dove.....e il quando [emoji33]


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Si! [emoji17] la frequenza, il dove.....e il quando [emoji33]


Se non ti crea troppi problemi rispondermi....si vedevano tutti i giorni?


----------



## Trinità (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Tutti i giorni!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Curiosità: e se si fossero visti tutti i giorni (estremizzo) senza togliere tempo a te o ai figli?
Cambierebbe qualcosa?
Domanda di parte


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Curiosità: e se si fossero visti tutti i giorni (estremizzo) senza togliere tempo a te o ai figli?
> Cambierebbe qualcosa?
> Domanda di parte


Di fatto nulla,psicologicamente pensare di avere un vissuto di lei quotidiano avrebbe peggiorato la situazione.
I miei due piccioni i si sentivano un paio di volte al giorno al telefono,si vedevano un paio di volte al mese per lavoro in ufficio quindi senza la possibilità di scambi privati ,una o due volte a settimana in macchina sotto l'ufficio per una mezz'oretta perché lei era monitorata dal marito negli orari e una volta al mese e anche meno un paio di ore a casa di lei quando il marito era fuori città per lavoro.Mai a cena,qualche caffè al bar o aperitivo..Il mitico appuntamento mensile del sabato mattina,stile casa di appuntamenti..BLEAH !Se avessi saputo che avessero avuto ogni giorno spazi per loro per fare qualsiasi cosa......sarebbe stato ancora peggio del peggio.Lo so che vale poco ma psicologicamente il fatto che non avessero un quotidianità mi "aiuta".Serve a nulla ma per fortuna a volte in nostro soccorso intervengono dei sistemi di auto protezione idioti.


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Se non ti crea troppi problemi rispondermi....si vedevano tutti i giorni?


Lavoravano insieme.


----------



## angela (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Curiosità: e se si fossero visti tutti i giorni (estremizzo) senza togliere tempo a te o ai figli?
> Cambierebbe qualcosa?
> Domanda di parte


So che la domanda non è rivolta a me.
Nessun tempo materiale tolto a me o alla famiglia. Ma questo cambia veramente poco.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,*la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.*
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato *un tempo molto marginale* della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Parlare di tempo quando si dovrebbe discutere del perché lo trovo fuorviante, se non inutilmente riduttivo.


----------



## Stark72 (27 Aprile 2015)

Sarà che ormai è passato un anno.
Sarà pure che ormai sui vari tradimenti ci ironizzo.
Ma non ho mai pensato ad un tempo sottratto a me o alla famiglia.
il tempo non è un'aggravante.
Non ci sono né aggravanti ne esimenti.
Credo che, superata la rabbia iniziale, quella che ti fa girare a vuoto; superata la fase dei dubbi sulle proprie colpe; superata la fase del "oh come mi sento bene adesso", mentre invece stai una merda e te la racconti; giunga il momento di capire cosa cavolo non ha funzionato.
Non si può rimanere fermi al fattaccio.
Spesso mi domando se oggi sarebbe possibile riprendere un discorso ed andare avanti. La risposta è no, perché siamo su due pianeti diversi e alla fine lo siamo sempre stati.
Perché pensavamo di parlarci e invece non ci dicevamo nulla, proprio perché eravamo su pianeti diversi.
Ne prendi atto e ti amareggi per questo, non più per il fatto materiale del tradimento.
Quel sottile dolore così difficile da superare è dato proprio dal prendere corpo di una consapevolezza superiore in merito alla coppia che era, quella che ti sembrava che fosse, e quella che non potrà mai essere.
Ci sono cose che devono finire perché non dovevano proprio cominciare.
Il che non significa rinnegare il passato, ma semplicemente ammettere che non si è stati capaci di guardarsi l'un l'altra.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusate una domanda,solo per farmi un'idea.
> quando si scoprono queste situazioni,la cosa che mi sembra abbia parecchio peso é la frequenza e il quanto tempo il traditore sottrae alla vita ordinaria di coppia,di famiglia etc.a favore di lei.
> Immagino che chi sa di aver avuto l'antagonista gomito a gomito con il proprio partner quotidianamente con magari anche trasferte di "lavoro" etc oppure giornate intere a disposizione da passare con lei sia più pesante da accettare che non chi ha avuto il partner che ha dedicato un tempo molto marginale della sua vita alla relazione axtra.
> Voi sapete con quale frequenza si frequentavano,dove e quando ?


Si.L'amante era la babysitter che si doveva occupare dei bimbi tutto il giorno in casa nostra.Per cui non era tanto per il tempo sottrato quanto per la complicità che si erano creati.


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si.L'amante era la babysitter che si doveva occupare dei bimbi tutto il giorno in casa nostra.Per cui non era tanto per il tempo sottrato quanto per la complicità che si erano creati.


Mi hai fatto tornare alla mente quando ero baby sitter anche io (secoli fa) e il papà del bimbo che accudivo un bel giorno,con la moglie nella stanza accanto si calò pantaloni e mutande con la scusa di cambiarseli mostrandomi orgogliosamente le sue parti basse eccitate ..e i suoi tentativi si sono protratti per parecchio tempo.Non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarne con nessuno perché era anche un amico di famiglia.:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tessa (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tornare alla mente quando ero baby sitter anche io (secoli fa) e il papà del bimbo che accudivo un bel giorno,con la moglie nella stanza accanto si calò pantaloni e mutande con la scusa di cambiarseli mostrandomi orgogliosamente le sue parti basse eccitate ..e i suoi tentativi si sono protratti per parecchio tempo.Non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarne con nessuno perché era anche un amico di famiglia.:unhappy::unhappy:


Che pena...


----------



## Darty (27 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che pena...


Davvero un signore...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tornare alla mente quando ero baby sitter anche io (secoli fa) e il papà del bimbo che accudivo un bel giorno,con la moglie nella stanza accanto si calò pantaloni e mutande con la scusa di cambiarseli mostrandomi orgogliosamente le sue parti basse eccitate ..e i suoi tentativi si sono protratti per parecchio tempo.Non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarne con nessuno perché era anche un amico di famiglia.:unhappy::unhappy:


che merda


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Curiosità: e se si fossero visti tutti i giorni (estremizzo) senza togliere tempo a te o ai figli?
> Cambierebbe qualcosa?
> Domanda di parte





Stark72 ha detto:


> Sarà che ormai è passato un anno.
> Sarà pure che ormai sui vari tradimenti ci ironizzo.
> Ma non ho mai pensato ad un tempo sottratto a me o alla famiglia.
> il tempo non è un'aggravante.
> ...



Hai la lucidità di chi si è lasciato.


----------



## Stark72 (27 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai la lucidità di chi si è lasciato.


Perché oggi la lascerei. 
E invece mi sono fatto pure lasciare.


----------



## Eratò (27 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tornare alla mente quando ero baby sitter anche io (secoli fa) e il papà del bimbo che accudivo un bel giorno,con la moglie nella stanza accanto si calò pantaloni e mutande con la scusa di cambiarseli mostrandomi orgogliosamente le sue parti basse eccitate ..e i suoi tentativi si sono protratti per parecchio tempo.Non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarne con nessuno perché era anche un amico di famiglia.:unhappy::unhappy:


Vabbè nel caso mio erano più che consezienti entrambi anche se a casa non hanno avuto effusioni...Troppo furbi e timorosi di essere beccati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sarà che ormai è passato un anno.
> Sarà pure che ormai sui vari tradimenti ci ironizzo.
> Ma non ho mai pensato ad un tempo sottratto a me o alla famiglia.
> il tempo non è un'aggravante.
> ...



sono molto d'accordo con te


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sarà che ormai è passato un anno.
> Sarà pure che ormai sui vari tradimenti ci ironizzo.
> Ma non ho mai pensato ad un tempo sottratto a me o alla famiglia.
> il tempo non è un'aggravante.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.

A questo io aggiungo che ci sono cose che sono cominciate perchè dovevano finire. 

Per quanto mi riguarda il senso è stato dirmelo. Percorrere il percorso che ha portato al finire. E imparare. Me. 
O almeno iniziare a provarci.


----------



## sienne (28 Aprile 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non ci sono scuse. Neanche se le cerchi!
> Se penso a quante volte mio marito avrebbe avuto la possibilità di declinare l'invito (come dice Traccia) mi sale solo una rabbia cieca.
> E allora umanamente si scambia la causa con la giustificazione. Capire cosa sia successo non lo giustifica affatto, ma credo che sia più semplice giustificare piuttosto che ammettere di essere sparite agli occhi dell'altro per un periodo.
> Non lo so, io quando sono giù tendo a giustificare quando riesco a sopportare il peso no.
> Ma so perfettamente che non esistono giustificazioni.



Ciao


amore e infatuazione sono due cose ben diverse. Possono coesistere e rispondono a bisogni differenti. Lo sappiamo tutti per esperienza che l'infatuazione è più un meccanismo ancestrale. Avvicina due esseri per attrazione e ha come compito primario l'accoppiamento. L'amore, invece, che coinvolge altri meccanismi biochimici, è più determinato dalla cultura e da come la concepiamo e meno dalla natura. L'amore, ha un'altra funzione. L'amore è quella parte che garantisce stabilità, cura, protezione ecc. ai propri cari. È un meccanismo che richiede il nostro impegno. Sta qui la grande differenza. Infatti, quando siamo infatuati da una persona, l'attrazione e tutto l'insieme accade quasi da sé. Ma l'infatuazione passa. L'infatuazione non include un progetto di vita, non include un percorso assieme.  

In quello spazio di tempo, l'infatuazione ha preso il sopravvento. Lui ha permesso che accadesse. Da chiedersi è del perché. Cosa lo ha portato a permetterlo. Visto che è rimasto con te, l'amore non ha perso il suo compito, valore e la sua funzione. Le risposte te le può dare solo lui. Perché è un insieme di cose, che sono accadute in lui. Tu non centri. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> amore e infatuazione sono due cose ben diverse. Possono coesistere e rispondono a bisogni differenti. Lo sappiamo tutti per esperienza che l'infatuazione è più un meccanismo ancestrale. Avvicina due esseri per attrazione e ha come compito primario l'accoppiamento. L'amore, invece, che coinvolge altri meccanismi biochimici, è più determinato dalla cultura e da come la concepiamo e meno dalla natura. L'amore, ha un'altra funzione. L'amore è quella parte che garantisce stabilità, cura, protezione ecc. ai propri cari. È un meccanismo che richiede il nostro impegno. Sta qui la grande differenza. Infatti, quando siamo infatuati da una persona,* l'attrazione e tutto l'insieme accade quasi da sé. *Ma l'infatuazione passa. L'infatuazione non include un progetto di vita, non include un percorso assieme.
> ...


Ciao Sienne,
ti ringrazio per la azzeccata definizione di infatuazione e amore, che condivido, però mi viene da chiedermi se non sia una contraddizione accettare da una parte che la prima sia un processo quasi naturale, insito nell'essere uomini e donne "sani" con pulsioni normali, e dall'altra farsi delle domande sul perchè è accaduto proprio a lui/noi. Insisterci soprattutto, magari per mesi e anni, poco sapendo che per quanto si insista e ci si maceri, la verità è che è successo  perchè semplicemente due persone si sono attratte. Se si fossero innamorate avrebbero portato avanti un progetto di vita, invece nel mio caso, così come in quello di Angela, esaurita e vissuta l'infatuazione, si è tornati al "disegno" iniziale, a quello "principe" dal quale ci si è allontanati, ma mai distaccati del tutto.

Quindi la domanda, semmai, e secondo me, non è tanto relativa al perchè ci si possa ritrovare impantanati in una storia che mette a repentaglio tutta la propria vita e quella degli affetti più cari, quanto al cosa spinge tanto forte da non consentire di arrestare il sistema prima che faccia danni irreversibili. La prima domanda, quella che fai tu, anche se dici che è una cosa tutta sua (e sono d'accordo) in realtà implica una messa a punto anche di eventuali responsabilità del tradito, con una serie di considerazioni sul proprio modo di aver "curato" la coppia, mentre quella che faccio io, anche se all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare dello stesso stampo, presuppone delle riflessioni meramente a carico del traditore che non necessariamente vanno condivise, fino all'ultima virgola, con chi il tradimento l'ha subito. E non perchè non si abbia la forza di accoglierle, ma perchè l'accettazione del pacchetto totale, così com'è, se si decide che la qualità della relazione sia tale da meritare un'opportunità di svolta e anche di salvezza, è fondamentale. 

Cosa dovrebbe e potrebbe dire in più il traditore rispetto al senso di pentimento, di colpa, di superficialità che ha perpetrato nel tempo, dell'attrazione provata fino al punto di spingersi a mentirci reiteratamente e a quello di condividere un'intimità fisica e intellettuale con un'altra donna? Cosa altro potrebbe aggiungere all'ammissione del fatto che l'altra per un periodo gli è piaciuta per ics ragioni che non c'entrano nulla con noi? E le ics ragioni, come bene hai detto tu, appartengono ad un panorama insondabile, quello dell'attrazione appunto. Anche pretendere di sapere cosa gli mancasse, cosa cercasse in lei, in maniera ossessiva, cioè superati i primi mesi, ha senso? Io mi rispondo da me ormai: aveva bisogno di brivido e adrenalina, di gratificazione e leggerezza. Questo è, inutile stare a rigirare sempre nello stesso pentolone per tutta la vita.

Un'altra domanda che tu spesso ti fai e inviti a farsi (anche di questa ti ringrazio) è chiedersi come ha potuto dimenticare noi, ignorarci, non considerarci per tanto tempo. Semplicemente non eravamo nel cono di luce dell'infatuazione che ha preso il comando delle sue emozioni in quel periodo. Si può cercare di perdonare, giustificare, dimenticare, capire, oppure realizzare che non riusciamo a tollerare tutto ciò e dunque uscirne fuori, ma per me è impossibile, e oltremodo dannoso, cercare di ottenere a tutti i costi da lui un canovaccio da leggere, dritto e rovescio, per placare le nostre domande.  

In ogni caso, sia che la risposta sia dentro di lui, sia che sia dentro di noi....

[video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]



:rotfl:


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2015)

Mio marito mi disse che aveva avuto modo di distinguere bene la differenza tra amore ed infatuazione.
"dall'amore non se ne esce" l'infatuazione invece svanisce appena si ritorna alla realtà e vengono a mancare i presupposti che l'hanno creata.Ti trovi a confrontare un granello di sabbia con la montagna di granito e ti passano davanti in un attimo tutti i momenti della tua vita di coppia,quella voluta,sudata ,costruita .Il resto diventa fumo e non ti capaciti di aver dedicato tempi a questo.
Per lui il risveglio é stato piuttosto traumatico,anche se lei che era tanto zuccherino che lo consolava dalla moglie cattiva,gli ha dato una bella mano trasformandosi in vipera sputa veleno.
mi viene quasi da ridere,lui a prendersi tutte le colpe per una sorta di difesa di lei(visto che l'aveva scaricata in un nanosecondo) e lei ad incitarmi con parole e racconti "leggermente" falsati per assicurarsi che gli spaccassi la testa e lo mettessi alla porta.Una gran signora ahahaha
Probabilmente nella sfortuna ho avuto la fortuna che questa donna abbia avuto un ruolo marginale nella sua vita e nelle sue emozioni ,il grosso scrupolo se lo faceva lui per non ferirla visto che si era perso il passaggio dalla di lei frase "deve essere solo una scopata perché sono innamoratissima di mio marito" alla frase "pensa io e te insieme per sempre,un bambino..."
Quando ha capito che non scherzava ha cercato il modo di troncare facendosi lasciare visto che lui non era molto dell'idea ma lei se lo teneva anche con tutti i problemi e le chiusure di lui.
La paura lo ha colto perché anche io ho contatti lavorativi con la "signora " ed ha tutti i miei recapiti ,farsi sfuggire casualmente una parola sarebbe stato facile.Visto come si é rigirata dopo,nonostante avesse a casa un marito ignaro che lo é tutt'ora,non faccio fatica a credere che difficilmente sarebbe svanita senza lasciare traccia.
Comunque,a meno che parliamo di traditori seriali,nelle persone comuni non sono così frequenti queste situazioni.
Spesso sono delle combinazioni davvero sfigate.Essere noi disposti (magari per problemi di coppia che si trascinano) e abbastanza al limite,incontrare qualcuno che ci faccia scattare quel non so che (e qui mi preoccupo perché mi giro intorno e non trovo da anni uno straccio di uomo che mi faccia fare la hola alla papera ) avere la persona che ci piace ,a sua volta ben disposta e colpita da noi etc..
Tutte queste combinazioni sono abbastanza difficili da far collimare.
Molto più facile il ragionamento "basta che respiri " per cui basta provarci random e qualcosa si porta a casa.
Posso affermare che il periodo in cui tra noi é avvenuto questo,é stato il periodo più nero mai vissuto da noi e confido che abbiamo imparato abbastanza la lezione per stoppate in anticipo certi comportamenti suicidi.Di sicuro quello che é cambiato tantissimo ed in meglio ,in questo caso é mi marito io ero già stupendissima di mio:rotfl:
Se fosse successo in un periodo normale,sarebbe stato un altro macigno da ingoiare.


----------



## mistral (28 Aprile 2015)

Scrivere in questo forum alimenta un lavoro di riesumazione archeologica.
Stavo pensando a quando,una quindicina di anni fa mi sono infatuata follemente di un uomo con il quale avevo rari contatti lavorativi ,lui 17 anni più di me ,uomo  del quale avevo ed ho infinita stima ,che vive a Milano,quindi in un'altra città rispetto alla mia.
Ci conoscevamo da almeno quattro anni,rapporti cordiali ma informali.
Un giorno,durante uno dei soliti incontri non so che cosa sia scattato sia in me che in lui.La scossa.Un'attrazione incredibile.A casa tutto andava magnificamente,mi sentivo solo in overdose nel ruolo di mamma con tre figli da 1 a 4 anni ma davvero,motivi o scusanti per tradire non avrei potuto trovarne.
Ci sono voluti  anni per farmela passare e ogni volta notavo che anche per lui era dura,avessi colto la mela mi sarebbe passata più in fretta,magari subito.Anche ora quando ci rivediamo ,un ricordo di quelle sensazioni permane.
Per anni mi é rimasto il senso di lasciata persa .Non me ne sono certo pentita ma se mi fosse capitato due anni fa non metterei la mano sul fuoco che sarei rimasta al mio posto.
Tutto questo romanzo per dire che nonostante avessi lui spesso nei miei pensieri ,la mia vita reale procedeva normalmente e mai mi é parso di togliere qualcosa a mio marito.Voglio pensare che sia stato così anche per lui nel periodo in cui c'era anche la zoccola in piccoli frammenti della sua vita.Lui stesso mi conferma che erano attimi,parentesi che non sconfinavano da certi recinti....mah,chissà se é così .


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Scrivere in questo forum alimenta un lavoro di riesumazione archeologica.
> Stavo pensando a quando,una quindicina di anni fa mi sono infatuata follemente di un uomo con il quale avevo rari contatti lavorativi ,lui 17 anni più di me ,uomo  del quale avevo ed ho infinita stima ,che vive a Milano,quindi in un'altra città rispetto alla mia.
> Ci conoscevamo da almeno quattro anni,rapporti cordiali ma informali.
> Un giorno,durante uno dei soliti incontri non so che cosa sia scattato sia in me che in lui.La scossa.Un'attrazione incredibile.A casa tutto andava magnificamente,mi sentivo solo in overdose nel ruolo di mamma con tre figli da 1 a 4 anni ma davvero,motivi o scusanti per tradire non avrei potuto trovarne.
> ...


capisci vero che il tuo tradimento,anche se tecnicamente non consumato,forse è stato più pesante?  proprio perchè ti è rimasto il senso dell'inespresso.

e quando capita così,davvero sarebbe meglio lasciar bruciare il cerino,anzi che continuare a pensarci su per anni.


----------



## Tessa (28 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisci vero che il tuo tradimento,anche se tecnicamente non consumato,forse è stato più pesante?  proprio perchè ti è rimasto il senso dell'inespresso.
> 
> e quando capita così,davvero sarebbe meglio lasciar bruciare il cerino,anzi che continuare a pensarci su per anni.


Si è proprio così....


----------



## mistral (29 Aprile 2015)

Mah,non ne sono convinta.Il bello può anche essere l'immaginazione,il pensare che sarebbe stato perfetto.
Il più delle volte quando questo cerino lo si brucia non é che lascia tutto questo splendore di situazione.
La relazione di mio marito é finita con lui seppellito da vagonate di cacca a ripetersi che sarebbe stato meglio rimanere un'incognita che non una certezza pessima .Non tutte le ciambelle riescono con il buco.
In ogni caso con la gelosia morbosa di mio marito,credo che se per assurdo gli avessi chiesto se preferiva che mi facessi qualche film mentale o che mi facessi qualche bella scopata con il personaggio in questione  beh...credo credo sapere la risposta.Tutto sommato sono anche fiera di me per non essermi cacciata in qualche casino e di conseguenza trascinarci anche tutta la famiglia.É una questione di scelte,nel mio caso significa che può succedere a tutti ma abbiamo anche la possibilita di dire no,l'orgoglio lo  si più appagare anche in questo modo e non solo dimostrandoci di poter possedere più uomini o donne possibile.Magari se quel coglione di mio marito avesse usato una parte di cervello....avrebbe evitato a lui stesso tanti ma tanti problemi che si porta dietro ancora ora.Si é creato una fossa di insicurezze dalla quale non credo ne verra fuori a breve e forse mai del tutto.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> ti ringrazio per la azzeccata definizione di infatuazione e amore, che condivido, però mi viene da chiedermi se non sia una contraddizione accettare da una parte che la prima sia un processo quasi naturale, insito nell'essere uomini e donne "sani" con pulsioni normali, e dall'altra farsi delle domande sul perchè è accaduto proprio a lui/noi. Insisterci soprattutto, magari per mesi e anni, poco sapendo che per quanto si insista e ci si maceri, la verità è che è successo  perchè semplicemente due persone si sono attratte. Se si fossero innamorate avrebbero portato avanti un progetto di vita, invece nel mio caso, così come in quello di Angela, esaurita e vissuta l'infatuazione, si è tornati al "disegno" iniziale, a quello "principe" dal quale ci si è allontanati, ma mai distaccati del tutto.
> 
> Quindi la domanda, semmai, e secondo me, non è tanto relativa al perchè ci si possa ritrovare impantanati in una storia che mette a repentaglio tutta la propria vita e quella degli affetti più cari, quanto al cosa spinge tanto forte da non consentire di arrestare il sistema prima che faccia danni irreversibili. La prima domanda, quella che fai tu, anche se dici che è una cosa tutta sua (e sono d'accordo) in realtà implica una messa a punto anche di eventuali responsabilità del tradito, con una serie di considerazioni sul proprio modo di aver "curato" la coppia, mentre quella che faccio io, anche se all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare dello stesso stampo, presuppone delle riflessioni meramente a carico del traditore che non necessariamente vanno condivise, fino all'ultima virgola, con chi il tradimento l'ha subito. E non perchè non si abbia la forza di accoglierle, ma perchè l'accettazione del pacchetto totale, così com'è, se si decide che la qualità della relazione sia tale da meritare un'opportunità di svolta e anche di salvezza, è fondamentale.
> ...



Ciao

impariamo sin da subito a gestire i nostri impulsi naturali di ogni genere. Impariamo come e quando mangiare, impariamo che alla rabbia non seguono sberle e pugni ecc. perché abbiamo la ragione, che può spaziare nel tempo e capire cosa comporta una scelta nella nostra costruzione di valori, progetti e modelli di vita. Proprio perché si sa, che una infatuazione passa, perché allora cedere e alimentarla, mentre portiamo avanti il nostro progetto di vita?
I perché possono essere i più svariati, ma si tratta di dare spazio nella ricostruzione a quei aspetti che hanno spinto a cedere. Per mantenere in vita l'amore, bisogna lavorarci ogni giorno. Ma bisogna sapere su cosa esattamente. Proprio per viverla fino in fondo. Cosa è venuto a mancare ... al traditore? È come ribaltare un po' il tutto, nel senso che il lavoro aspetta al traditore, non al tradito. Poi assieme si decide come modellare con i nuovi elementi la coppia. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (29 Aprile 2015)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> ti ringrazio per la azzeccata definizione di infatuazione e amore, che condivido, però mi viene da chiedermi se non sia una contraddizione accettare da una parte che la prima sia un processo quasi naturale, insito nell'essere uomini e donne "sani" con pulsioni normali, e dall'altra farsi delle domande sul perchè è accaduto proprio a lui/noi. Insisterci soprattutto, magari per mesi e anni, poco sapendo che per quanto si insista e ci si maceri, la verità è che è successo  perchè semplicemente due persone si sono attratte. Se si fossero innamorate avrebbero portato avanti un progetto di vita, invece nel mio caso, così come in quello di Angela, esaurita e vissuta l'infatuazione, si è tornati al "disegno" iniziale, a quello "principe" dal quale ci si è allontanati, ma mai distaccati del tutto.
> 
> Quindi la domanda, semmai, e secondo me, non è tanto relativa al perchè ci si possa ritrovare impantanati in una storia che mette a repentaglio tutta la propria vita e quella degli affetti più cari, quanto al cosa spinge tanto forte da non consentire di arrestare il sistema prima che faccia danni irreversibili. La prima domanda, quella che fai tu, anche se dici che è una cosa tutta sua (e sono d'accordo) in realtà implica una messa a punto anche di eventuali responsabilità del tradito, con una serie di considerazioni sul proprio modo di aver "curato" la coppia, mentre quella che faccio io, anche se all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare dello stesso stampo, presuppone delle riflessioni meramente a carico del traditore che non necessariamente vanno condivise, fino all'ultima virgola, con chi il tradimento l'ha subito. E non perchè non si abbia la forza di accoglierle, ma perchè l'accettazione del pacchetto totale, così com'è, se si decide che la qualità della relazione sia tale da meritare un'opportunità di svolta e anche di salvezza, è fondamentale.
> ...


Verde e applauso!


----------



## Darty (29 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Si è proprio così....


temo che abbiate ragione, qualcosa di interrotto o non vissuto pienamente...possa rimanere nei pensieri per molto tempo....


----------



## drusilla (29 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> temo che abbiate ragione, qualcosa di interrotto o non vissuto pienamente...possa rimanere nei pensieri per molto tempo....


Quoto. 
Che palle però


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> impariamo sin da subito a gestire i nostri impulsi naturali di ogni genere. Impariamo come e quando mangiare, impariamo che alla rabbia non seguono sberle e pugni ecc. perché abbiamo la ragione, che può spaziare nel tempo e capire cosa comporta una scelta nella nostra costruzione di valori, progetti e modelli di vita. Proprio perché si sa, che una infatuazione passa, perché allora cedere e alimentarla, mentre portiamo avanti il nostro progetto di vita?
> I perché possono essere i più svariati, ma si tratta di dare spazio nella ricostruzione a quei aspetti che hanno spinto a cedere. Per mantenere in vita l'amore, bisogna lavorarci ogni giorno. Ma bisogna sapere su cosa esattamente. Proprio per viverla fino in fondo. Cosa è venuto a mancare ... al traditore? È come ribaltare un po' il tutto, nel senso che il lavoro aspetta al traditore, non al tradito. Poi assieme si decide come modellare con i nuovi elementi la coppia.
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Darty (29 Aprile 2015)

*Drusy*



drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Che palle però


lo dici a me...ho questa maledetta sensazione da quasi un anno e mezzo...


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,non ne sono convinta.Il bello può anche essere l'immaginazione,il pensare che sarebbe stato perfetto.
> Il più delle volte quando questo cerino lo si brucia non é che lascia tutto questo splendore di situazione.
> La relazione di mio marito é finita con lui seppellito da vagonate di cacca a ripetersi che sarebbe stato meglio rimanere un'incognita che non una certezza pessima .Non tutte le ciambelle riescono con il buco.
> In ogni caso con la gelosia morbosa di mio marito,credo che se per assurdo gli avessi chiesto se preferiva che mi facessi qualche film mentale o che mi facessi qualche bella scopata con il personaggio in questione  beh...credo credo sapere la risposta.Tutto sommato sono anche fiera di me per non essermi cacciata in qualche casino e di conseguenza trascinarci anche tutta la famiglia.É una questione di scelte,nel mio caso significa che può succedere a tutti ma abbiamo anche la possibilita di dire no,l'orgoglio lo  si più appagare anche in questo modo e non solo dimostrandoci di poter possedere più uomini o donne possibile.Magari se quel coglione di mio marito avesse usato una parte di cervello....avrebbe evitato a lui stesso tanti ma tanti problemi che si porta dietro ancora ora.Si é creato una fossa di insicurezze dalla quale non credo ne verra fuori a breve e forse mai del tutto.


se tuo marito è un geloso morboso,non credo che tollererebbe nemmeno il tuo pensiero verso l'altro.

che poi tu sia stata brava e presente di spirito quanto basta da evitarti tutti gli strascichi di una eventuale relazione pericolosa, non lo metto in dubbio


----------



## mistral (29 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tuo marito è un geloso morboso,non credo che tollererebbe nemmeno il tuo pensiero verso l'altro.
> 
> che poi tu sia stata brava e presente di spirito quanto basta da evitarti tutti gli strascichi di una eventuale relazione pericolosa, non lo metto in dubbio


Oh,senza ombra di dubbio non gli sarebbe piaciuto né gli piacerebbe tutt'ora.
La differenza sostanziale é che di infatuarci succede indipendentemente da noi,cápita.Quello che possiamo decidere noi e che farà la differenza è come  comportarci da lí in poi.


----------



## criogenica (29 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> temo che abbiate ragione, qualcosa di interrotto o non vissuto pienamente...possa rimanere nei pensieri per molto tempo....


Sono pienamente in accordo con la tua affermazione. Aggiungerei che trattandosi appunto di "interruzione", prima o poi ritorna a galla........ e son dolori.


----------



## mistral (29 Aprile 2015)

Nel mio caso sento di non aver assolutamente nulla di interrotto in quanto nulla é cominciato.
Alla luce di come vedo stare i traditori pentiti ,tra i quali anche mio marito che a distanza di un anno ha ancora serie crisi emotive ogni qual volta mi vede di malumore ,ringrazio tutti i santi di aver vissuto questa storia solo nei miei pensieri.É stata una storia bellissima,senza intoppi ,senza morti né feriti.:rotfl:


----------

